#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  قالوا .... (رصد لكلام الناس ونبض الحياة)

## جيهان محمد على

هي محاولة لرصد نبض الحياة بكتابة مقتطفات مما يقوله الناس

الناس .. كل الناس

سياسيون .. عامة.. بالغين.. أطفال .. مفكرون .. بسطاء

من شرق الأرض .. ومن غربها 

من شمالها .. ومن جنوبها


رصد من ما نسمعه ونقرأه ونشاهده ونعايشه

في الصحف أو وسائل الاعلام أو في حياتنا الطبيعية وفي منتدانا أيضا 


هي وقفة باسمة في وجه الحياة .. هي معايشة للآخرين 

هي مقتطفات يومية لقراءة العالم 


شاركونا كل يوم بإضافة المزيد من المقتطفات بصيغة موحدة
" الكلمة " بين خاصرتين أو علامتي تنصيص 
يتبعها اسم القائل ومتى أو لماذا.

سأبدأ من هذا اليوم 

اليوم الأربعاء 
21 أكتوبر 2009

فكونوا معى

منقول للأمانة 
 ::mazika2::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" هل بإمكانك أن تخبرني عن مواعيد ركوب الرئيس هذا القطار " 
مسنة فرنسية تسأل سائق قطار أنفاق أعتاد أن يحيي الركاب مقلدا صوت الرئيس شيراك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بعض كبار السن لا يجدون متنفساً لهم لإبراز سلطتهم وإثبات وجودهم إلا الحديث عن مشاكل مسجد الحي, وهل الإمام كفؤ, وهل صلاته طويلة, ولماذا يخفض صوته؟ "  
عبد الله علي (22 عاما) في تعليق حول ما يعانيه كبار السن والمتقاعدين من فراغ.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أصبح التغيير المنشود ليس تبديل شخص بآخر, و إنما سيحدث بتبديل نظام فردي بنظام مؤسسي, بهدف بناء المواطن الذي يبني الوطن القومي " 

مرشح الرئاسة اليمني فيصل شملان في آخر حملاته الانتخابية.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا استطيع الدخول الى كرمي، لقد فسد موسم التبغ وسيتبعه موسم الزيتون، وضعنا صعب، وأنا ارملة كيف سأعيل اولادي وليس لي مدخول شهري ثابت؟ وحين حاولت الدخول الى البستان لقطف بعض الثمار وجدت قنبلة فهربت " 
مزارعة لبنانية وقد تحول حقلها حقل ألغام, بعد الحرب الاسرائلية على لبنان. 


أرجوا أن تكون الفكرة واضحة وتحوز على إعجابكم وتفاعلكم 
تحياتى

----------


## سوما

موضوع فكرته جميلة يا جيهان ,, تسلم ايدك .. :f2: 
*«السلطة المطلقة تؤدى إلى الفساد المطلق»

وزير الخارجية البريطانى الأسبق اللورد ديفيد أوين فى كتابه (اعتلال مع البقاء فى السلطة )*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> موضوع فكرته جميلة يا جيهان ,, تسلم ايدك ..
> *«السلطة المطلقة تؤدى إلى الفساد المطلق»* 
> 
> *وزير الخارجية البريطانى الأسبق اللورد ديفيد أوين فى كتابه (اعتلال مع البقاء فى السلطة )*


 أشكر تواجدك الرائع  أختى الغالية .... سوما
تحياتى وفى إنتظارك دائماً
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

النقد مثل المطر ينبغي أن يكون يسيرا بما يكفي ليغذي نمو الإنسان دون أن يدمر جذوره 

(( فرانك كلارك))

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(ما دام اللي فوق بيسرق يبقى اللي تحت بينسرق . والا إيه؟)

مشهد من فيلم البلياتشو

(إنزل يا ولد...!! )

والدة (فؤاد المهندس) حينما فوجئت به على مسرح المدرسة يمثل مسرحية 

::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنتم لا تريدون أن تُصغوا الى الآخر المختلف فهو سلفاً ضالٌّ بالنسبة إليكم.
أنتم تريدون «هدايته» , تريدون أن يتبنى أفكاركم. أنتم لا تحاورون بل تبشّرون , وهذا نوعُ من الإكراه والقَسْر , نوعٌ من الاستعباد. 

 
أدونيس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بلادكم مدهشه لكنهم سرقوا منها الحياة 
* واسيني الأعرج


الحب هو افضل عملية شد وجه . لكن عموما من الاسهل العثور على جراح تجميل من العثور 
على رجل يستحقّ الحبّ  .

- الممثلة الفرنسيّة : إيمانويل بيار

"كلمة أريد رؤيتها مكتوبة على قبري: أنا حي مثلكم وأنا الآن إلى جانبكم. أغمضوا عيونكم، انظروا حولكم، وستروني....". 

جبران خليل جبران 

أوباش الاشتراكيين، رُسل المنبوذين ..الذين يقوّضون الغريزة والسرور والإحساس بالرضا التي يشعر بها العامل في وجوده المحدود ـ الذين يجعلون منه إنسانا حسودا ويُعلّمونه أخذ الثأر… الظّلم لا يكمن في حقوق لامتساوية، بل في ادّعاء حقوق متساوية.

نيتشة

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

- كانت بارعة الجمال .. ألم تكن كذلك ؟ ، المرأة التي تركت ندبة فى قلبك .. هل كانت بشرتها بيضاء كاللبن و عينيها خضراء كشجر الأرز في لبنان و شفتيها كرحيق العسل ذراعيها كانتا ناعمتين مثل صدر الحمامة و نبيذ الرغبة كان يجرى فى عروقها
ـ نعم .. كانت جميله مثل جوهره
 -الجوهرة لها نيران براقة لكنها لا تمنح الدفء ، ونحن أيادينا ليست ناعمة لكنها قادرة على الخدمة ، أجسادنا ليست ناصعة البياض لكنها قويه ، شفاهنا ليست معطره لكنها تنطق بالصدق ، الحب ليس فنا بالنسبة لنا لكننا نعتبره الحياة ، ملابسنا ليست موشاة بالذهب و الكتان الناعم .. القوه و الشرف هو ما نرتديه ، مساكننا ليست الأعمدة و دهاليز القصور لكن أطفالنا يلعبون بسعاده سويا ، يمكننا أن نقدم لك القليل لكننا نقدم لك كل ما نملكه
ـ أنا لا أمتلك القليل يا سيفرا ، أنا لا أمتلك شيئا على الإطلاق
ـ لا شيء من البعض أكثر بكثير من الذهب عند آخرين.....!!


من فيلم الوصايا العشر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسلم ايدك اختِ العزيزة
ودام لنا قلمك ونقلك المميز
تحياتى وتقديرى
فى إنتظار المزيد
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

" نحن أبناءُ موتى .. وعلينا أن نكونَ آباءًا للحياه "

صهيييييييييلللللللللهههههههههههههههه 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> " نحن أبناءُ موتى .. وعلينا أن نكونَ آباءًا للحياه "
> 
> صهيييييييييلللللللللهههههههههههههههه 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


 
مقولتك هذه ذكرتنى بمقولة للرائع (نجيب محفوظ)

طالما أننا أحياء .. لا مفر من الامل ! 
حكيم عيووون

دائماً وجودك له مذاق خاص
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تسلم ايدك اختِ العزيزة
> ودام لنا قلمك ونقلك المميز
> تحياتى وتقديرى
> فى إنتظار المزيد


 أختى العزيزة .... بنت شهريار :f: 

تحياتى لوجودك المبهج دائماً وأشكرك كل الشكر على ثنائك وإعجابك بالموضوع
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكثر من 42 مليون إنسان في العالم بلا وطن


الأمم المتحدة 

ولكني شُقيت بـ حُسن ظني.


عبد الله الفيصل



’,

هناك أشخاص عندما تلتقي بهم تشعر وكأنك التقيت بنفسك 
غادة السمان...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(ليس الدين وحده هو الذى يدعونا إلى الأخلاق وضبط النفس والتحكم فى الشهوات 
وإنما حضارتنا وأعرافنا وتراثنا ثم خبرة حياتنا الخاصة ومعاناتنا الذاتية وتجاربنا وإقتناعنا الشخصى )


(ساذج العقل من يقول لك انت تافه فلكل شئ فى هذه الدنيا خطره مهما كان صغيرا ضئيلا وقد تُغير أنت الدنيا وقد تفتح عينيك غدا فتكتشف شيئا وقد تكون وأنت الجندى اليوم قائد المعركة غدا )

(المجرم هو دائما إنسان ينزف من الداخل 
أما من يعيش فى سلام مع نفسه فهو يعيش دائما فى سلام مع الاخرين إنه لا يستطيع أن يكره ولا يخطر بذهنه أن يرفع سلاحا فى وجه أحد)

(ليس من باب التواضع أن نقول ... الله أعلم
وإنما هى الحقيقة الوحيدة الأكيدة فى الدنيا ... إننا نجهل كل الجهل حتى مايجرى تحت أسماعنا وأبصارنا 
متى نعرف أننا لا نعرف ؟!)

مصطفى محمود
رحمه الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اذا بدأت بتقييم الناس, فانك لن تجد الوقت لتحبهم 
الام تريزا 


*إنك لاتعي حقا معنى الموت إلا حينما تعرف الحب*


*كاترين هثواي* 


لماذا من نحبهم اكثر 00 يرحلون اولاَ 

إبراهيم النملة 

أسوأ مافينا إننا نفكر بطريقة ونحيا بطريقة أُخرى ,
أسوأ مافينا هو ركوننا للعادة .,
يوسف إدريس
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما اجملرصدك واختياراتك لنبض الحياة اختى العزيزة
سلمت يداكِ وسلم قلمك على النقل المميز
دمتِ بخير
متابعوووووووووووووووون
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*

" راااااااائع الموضوع يا جيهان لا بل أكثر من رائع تسلم إيديك "

غادة جاد


لالالالالالا 
أقصد




" أنا أختلف معك في الرأي ولكني مستعد أن أموت دفاعاً عن حريتك في التعبير عن رأيك "



طبعاً انتي عارفة مين ؟؟؟


أستاذي
فولتير









*

----------


## غادة جاد

*"إذا رأيت شخصاً لا يتذوق الفن فاحذره
فربما يكون لصاً أو قاطعاً للطريق"




(وليم شكسبير)



*

----------


## غادة جاد

*( إذا سألتك زوجتك أن تكتب ممتلكاتك باسمها
فاسألها عن اسم من اختارته زوجاً لها من بعدك )





" أنيس منصور "



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ما اجملرصدك واختياراتك لنبض الحياة اختى العزيزة
> سلمت يداكِ وسلم قلمك على النقل المميز
> دمتِ بخير
> متابعوووووووووووووووون


 أشكرك أختى العزيزة .... بنت شهريار
على وجودك ومتابعتك
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" راااااااائع الموضوع يا جيهان لا بل أكثر من رائع تسلم إيديك "*
> 
> *غادة جاد* 
> 
> *لالالالالالا* 
> *أقصد* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نورتى الموضوع بجد يا غادة
 :Kiss2: 
أنا عارفة إن المقولات المأثورة والعميقة بتستهويكى
ياريت دايما تتابعى معايا عشان أكيد هاتضيفى كتير يا قمر للموضوع
مستيااااااااااكى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في المدرسة:
لا يعلمونك كيف تحب، لا يعلمونك كيف تكون غنياً أو فقيراً، ولا كيف تكون مشهوراً أو مغموراً، لا يعلمونك كيف تتخلص من شخص لم تعد تحبه، لا يعلمونك كيف تقرأ أفكار الآخرين، لا يعلمونك ماذا تقول لشخص محبط، إنهم بإختصار لا يعلمونك أي شيء يستحق المعرفة.
 :Huh: 


نيل جايمان.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" نحن نساء.. إختياراتنا ليست سهله "
أم روز, بطلة تايتانيك, أثناء محاولاتها لإقناعها بالزواج من خطيبها الثري.


" قلب المرأة .. محيط عميق من الأسرار "
روز دوسون, الناجية الوحيدة من كارثة تايتانيك. 

إحنا فى زمن المسخ

عادل إمام فى فيلم عمارة يعقوبيان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الكلمات هي قطع النقود التي تشكل جملة العملة "
جوول رينار الروائي الفرنسي (1864ـ1910) من الأقوال التي اختارها معجم اوكسفورد للأقوال في طبعته الحديثة 

"سأتزوجها واقفا "
داني بيدل الذي فقدَ رجليه في التفجيرات الإرهابية بلندن في يوليو (تموز) 2005 بعد ان ركَّب رجلين صناعيتين استعدادا لعقد زواجه على صديقته ليزا.

" الناس ينسون ما قلت وما فعلت ولكن لن ينسوا كيف جعلتهم يشعرون " 
مايا انجلو الروائية والشاعرة الأميركية في ذكرى ميلادها الذي صادف الخامس من أبريل.

----------


## غادة جاد

*( أنت شركة ولابد أن تجعل من نفسك رئيس مجلس إدارة شركتك )


" حسين مؤنس "



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نادرا ما أشاهد التلفزيون , أفضل الراديو "
مايكل ليونز, رئيس هيئة بي بي سي الجديد. 

السلام مثل التانغو!, لا بد من أثنين " 
جهاد الخازن في حوار في قناة الجزيرة, عن السلام العربي الإسرائيلي. 

اذا اردت أن تستغل قدرتك الشخصية على الآداء الأفضل, عليك أن تهتم بكل شيء, حتى بأمور لا علاقة بك بها, ولا تدخل في مجالك, أو لا أهمية لها أبدًا .




من كتاب - كيف تفُسد حياتك-
بيتر كناور 

كنتُ أعتقد إني مانحة , لم أكن أعلم إني أحصل على الكثير الكثير 

( أوبرا وينفري )

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(منورة يا دودى ... :Icecream: )

جيهان محمد على
 :Smart:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" أفضل ما يخلصك هو الابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن كل ما يذكرك بالمحبوب، كالأغاني وأماكن اللقاء والرسائل والصور، وأحياناً من المفيد تغيير دائرة المعارف المشتركة "
علا, 23عاماً، طالبة طب بشري. 

" أستخدم الألم الإبداعي " 
أحد الأصدقاء المبدعين في إشارة إلى أنه قرر إنفاق أحاسيسه كلها على الورق في الرسم والكتابة. 


 أخطاؤك كإبن تدل على فشلي كأب -

قيصر روما لإبنه في فيلم
- gـلاديتيور -



- حين يأتي الموت يبتسم لنا مرحّبًا
ونحن لا نملك سوى أن نرد عليه بإبتسامة - 

مكسيموس(Gــلاديتيور)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحيانا.. لا تحتاج إلا لثانية لتفعل ما تندم عليه طوال حياتك " :Closedeyes: 
رسالة موبايل 
 كنتُ أحبّهُـم .. لأني لـمْ أكُـنْ أعرِفهُـم " ::(: 
أشعار

" لم يكن بوسعي فعل شيء آخر فأنا تحت السن القانونية " :3: 
صبي بريطاني (13 عاما), عندما سئل عن تجارته الوهمية عبر الانترنت, وحصوله على 270 الف يورو بطريق الاحتيال.

"أنثى اهتزّ لها عرش الملوك"..
لقب إحدى الفتيات في البلوتوث..  :Nono:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شكراً أبي ، شكراً أمي 
فلولاكما ما كنت وصلت إلى هنا. "

- دستن هوفمان : برنامج ستون دقيقة 
عن العبارة التي يود أن تُكتب على شاهدة قبره. -
 

" كم أرض سأحتاج لأزرع كل ألمي في ترابها وأسقيها بدموعي وأرحل "

إنسانة مهاجرة دوماااااا

" كن كشجرة الصندل, تعطّر الفأس الذي يكسرها "

حكيم معاصر عااااااااادى

----------


## غادة جاد

*( كن أعقل من أن تسلط على حسناتك ما يذهبها )




" الإمام الشافعي "


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ماشاء الله عليكى اختى العزيزة جيهان
اختياراتك حقيقى رائعة
والاروع تنويعها من بين سطور الحياة وصفحاتها
تسلم ايدك
متابعة بشدة
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك جيهان

موضوع رائع  جدا

متابعة معكم ان شاء الله

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> " أفضل ما يخلصك هو الابتعاد قدر الإمكان عن كل ما يذكرك بالمحبوب، كالأغاني وأماكن اللقاء والرسائل والصور، وأحياناً من المفيد تغيير دائرة المعارف المشتركة "
> علا, 23عاماً، طالبة طب بشري.


 
كان غيره أشطر  ::(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماشاء الله عليكى اختى العزيزة جيهان
> اختياراتك حقيقى رائعة
> والاروع تنويعها من بين سطور الحياة وصفحاتها
> تسلم ايدك
> متابعة بشدة


 أشكرك حبيبة قلبى على وجودك وتشجيعك
وسعيدة بجد بمتابعتك 
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سلام الله عليك جيهان
> 
> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> متابعة معكم ان شاء الله


 أهلاً بيكى يا إيمان سعيدة بوجودك وبمتابعتك أكيد
تحياتى يا قمر
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا توجد أخطاء في ( التانجو )
انه ليس مثل الحياة
انه بسيط
هذا مايجعل التانجو بهذه العظمة
إذا ارتكبت خطاء , أو ارتبكت تواصلين الرقص

الباتشينو / فيلم sent of woman


"Get busy living, or get busy dying

Shawshank Redemption

إصلاحية شوشانك/ فيلم. 

إنّي ذقتُ الطيباتَ كلّها .. فلم أجد أطيب من العافية , و ذقتُ المراراتَ فلم أجد أمرّ من الحاجة إلى الناس , و نقلت الحجر و الصخر فلم أجد أثقل من الدين , ...
اعلم إنّ الدهر يوماً .. يومٌ لكَ و يومٌ عليك , فإن كان لكَ فلا تبطر , و إن كان عليك فلا تهجر , فاصبر فإن كلاهما سينحسر ]~ 
الإمام علي كرم الله وجهه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليست كذبة كبرى كما تظن 
جرب ان تصادق نبتة وسترى 
انها تتفاعل مع كل شيء من حولك
تستمع اليك وتصغي
تفرح معك وتحزن لأجلك 
واحيانا تموت عندما يقتلك الحزن على شيء!
شاكيرا في ردٍ لها على الظلّ حول أن النبات يتفاعل مع الموسيقى . 

يدّعي المرض, كي لا يذهب للعمل "
بلاغ تقدمت به زوجتي رجل أندونيسي كسول للشرطة, ويعتبر عدم الذهابللعمل بحجة ‘دعاء المرض جنحة في القضاء الأندونيسي, عقوبتها السجن 5 سنوات.

 الموسيقى أبلغ من الكلام "
الموسيقي الألماني هايدل, متحدثا ليوليوس قيصر.

يقاسي الإنسان من تحقق أحلامه "
أدونيس, عن قصيدته (قبر من أجل نيويورك – 1971) وربطها بأحداث سبتمبر 2001.
إنك أحمق ومجنون " 
" لم يعد ذا فائدة " 
نمساوية وزوجها, أمام القاضي الذي حكم بطلاقهما, يعد دعوى رفعتها الزوجة ضد الزوج, لأنه قطع أصبعه وأرسله في ظرف لها, ليثبت أنه لن يقترن بأخرى.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كان غيره أشطر


هههههههههههههههههههههه
صح  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ثلاثة لا تناقشهم : الغريب والهرم والطبيب , فالأول يحدثك بالعجائب , فإذا عارضته قال : رأيت هذا في بعض أسفاري , والثاني يأتيك بما لا يرضاه العقل , ويقول : كان هذا في أيام صباي , والثالث يُسمي لك أمراضاً ليست فيك , ويقول قرأت هذا في المدرسة . 

عبدالعزيز آل سعود 

أولئك الذين يعشش الأثم في نفوسهم , يتخليون أن كل عين ترى ما بداخلهم 


شكسبير ... 

" ما أعمق الوحده بين الدم والحبر "

 أدونيس .. من تنبأ أيها الأعمى .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المرأة لغز . . مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي الحب . . 
"نيتشه"

لست أستطيع أن أعيب جمالك أيتها المرأة في شيء. . إلا أن الحب والوفاء لا يجتمعان في أصحاب الوجوه الجميلة . . "الشيرازي" 

المرأة في الحب تغتفر حتى الجريمة . . أما في البغض فلا تغتفر حتى الفضيلة . . 
"شاتوبريان"

النساء وُجدن لنحبهن . . لا لنفهمهن . .
"أوسكار وايلد"

إن الحب الذي يضم قلب الرجل بقلب المرأة . . هو أمر فوق إرادتهما . . 
"جبران خليل جبران" 

متى أحبت المرأة حباً صادقاً . . تهذبت وسمتْ . . واستحال عليها أن تتصور نفسها ملْكاً لغير الرجل الذي تحب . . فلا المال ولا العواطف ولا أروع مفاتن الترف يمكن أن تؤثر فيها وتدفعها الى خيانة حبيبها . . 
"إبراهيم المصري"

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المرأة لغز . . مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي الحب . . "نيتشه"

لست أستطيع أن أعيب جمالك أيتها المرأة في شيء. . إلا أن الحب والوفاء لا يجتمعان في أصحاب الوجوه الجميلة . . "الشيرازي" 

المرأة في الحب تغتفر حتى الجريمة . . أما في البغض فلا تغتفر حتى الفضيلة . . "شاتوبريان"

النساء وُجدن لنحبهن . . لا لنفهمهن . . "أوسكار وايلد"

إن الحب الذي يضم قلب الرجل بقلب المرأة . . هو أمر فوق إرادتهما . . "جبران خليل جبران" 

متى أحبت المرأة حباً صادقاً . . تهذبت وسمتْ . . واستحال عليها أن تتصور نفسها ملْكاً لغير الرجل الذي تحب . . فلا المال ولا العواطف ولا أروع مفاتن الترف يمكن أن تؤثر فيها وتدفعها الى خيانة حبيبها . . "إبراهيم المصري"

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة جيهان

متابعوووووووون ومستمتعوووووووووووووون

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

وكم لله من لطــف خفى                                                        يدق خفاه عن فهم الذكى
وكم يسر أتى من بعد عسر                                                    ففرج كربة القلب الشجى
وكم امــر تسـاء به صباحا                                                  وتأتيك المسرة فى العشى
اذا ضاقت بك الاحوال يوما      فثق بالواحـد الفـرد العلى

----------


## ghazala son

*فكره جميله استاذه جيهان**

الجزائرين يعتدون علي المصريين بقدر ما استطاعوا من اعمال الشغب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة جيهان 
> متابعوووووووون ومستمتعوووووووووووووون


 دايما سعيدة بوجودك يا حبيبة قلبى
أشكرك
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وكم لله من لطــف خفى يدق خفاه عن فهم الذكى
> وكم يسر أتى من بعد عسر ففرج كربة القلب الشجى
> وكم امــر تسـاء به صباحا وتأتيك المسرة فى العشى
> اذا ضاقت بك الاحوال يوما فثق بالواحـد الفـرد العلى


أخى العزيز .... دكتور مصراوى
أهلاً بك معنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر وسعيدة جدا بمشاركتك الجميلة فى الموضوع 
وأرجوا دوام التواصل
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *فكره جميله استاذه جيهان*
> 
> *الجزائرين يعتدون علي المصريين بقدر ما استطاعوا من اعمال الشغب*


أخى العزيز ....ghazala son
أشكرك على مشاركتك وإطرائك الجميل على الموضوع
وفى إنتظارك دائماً أخى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

اجتمع قس بن ساعدة و أكثم بن صيفى , فقال أكثم لقس :

كم وجدت فى ابن آدم من العيوب ؟

قال قس : هى أكثر من أن تحصر , و قد وجدت خصلة إن استعملها الإنسان سترت العيوب كلها .

قال أكثم و ماهى ؟

قال قس : حفظ اللسان .


شكرا اختى جيهان على موضوعك القيم  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اجتمع قس بن ساعدة و أكثم بن صيفى , فقال أكثم لقس :
> 
> كم وجدت فى ابن آدم من العيوب ؟ 
> قال قس : هى أكثر من أن تحصر , و قد وجدت خصلة إن استعملها الإنسان سترت العيوب كلها . 
> قال أكثم و ماهى ؟ 
> قال قس : حفظ اللسان . 
> 
> 
> شكرا اختى جيهان على موضوعك القيم


 
أخى العزيز ....a_leader :f: 
أشكرك على هذا المرور الرائع وفى إنتظارك دائماً وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك الثرية
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(على الناس أن يحافظوا على حياتهم بقدر المستطاع لأنها هبة من الله. 
على الناس أن يحترموا حياة بعضهم البعض وملكية بعضهم البعض , وإلا فإن المجتمع يدخل في حالة من المشاعية والاضطراب الخطير. وهذا ما يؤدي إلى تدمير الحياة الاجتماعية. على كل فرد أن يحيا بشكل منسجم مع بقية أعضاء المجتمع دون اللجوء إلى العنف. فالعنف مرفوض في المجتمع القائم على العقل والاحترام المتبادل.) 

(إن الحرية لا تعني الإباحية وإنما المسؤولية. فالله زودنا بالعقل والحرية لكي نستخدمها بشكل صحيح لا بشكل خاطئ. والقانون الطبيعي الذي يحكم البشر قائم على العقل، وهو ذو أصل إلهي. )
(ليس لأيِّ إنسان السلطةُ في أن يفرض على إنسان آخر ما يجب عليه أن يؤمن به أو أن يفعله لأجل نجاة نفسه هو، لأن هذه المسألة شأن خاص ولا تعني أيَّ إنسان آخر. إن الله لم يمنح مثل هذه السلطة لأيِّ إنسان ولا لأية جماعة، ولا يمكن لأيِّ إنسان أن يمنحها لإنسان آخر فوقه إطلاقًا.)
 
الفيلسوف الإنجليزي
جون لوك

لا أحب الموت على مشهد من القمر 
قلت في قصائدي الكثير عن القمر 
وأن أموت على مشهد منه 
فسيبعث في ّ إنطباعا أن أفضل أصدقائي قد خانني !


لوركا *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس عيبا أن تنتهي الحكاية
ولكن على الأقل لتكن النهاية لائقة بكلينا

صديقة  :f: 

جوزفين لا تستحمّي اني قادم بعد ثلاثة ايام *

نابليون  :Huh: 

كلما ازددت إيغالا"في دراسة الأعمال العظيمة التي أنجزها بعض النوابغ ازددت إيمانا" بأن هذه الأعمال كلها ما تمت إلا بدوافع من الشعور بالنقص , هذا الشعور هو الذي حفزهم إلى القيام بها واجتناء ثمراتها . نعم , فمن المحتمل أن الشاعر ( ملتون ) لم يكن يقرض شعره الرائع لو لم يكن أعمى , وأن بتهوفن لم يكن ليؤلف موسيقاه الرفيعة لو لم يكن أصم ّ .


كارنيجي 

ليس أهم شئ في الحياة أن تستثمر مكاسبك , فإن أي أبله يسعه ان يفعل هذا , ولكنّ الشئ المهم حقّا" في الحياة هو أن تحيل خسائرك إلى مكاسب , فهذا أمر يتطلب ذكاء وحذقا", وفيه يكمن الفارق بين رجل كيس ورجل تافه 


بوليثو

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما يتخيله ويصدّقه عقل المرء منّا ، فإنه قادرٌ على تحقيقة

*نابليون هيل* 

 مجرد استخفاء الحقيقة عنا هو إما إمتحان لتسليمنا . أو تدمير لاستكبارنا"
القديس أوغسطين 

في المنفى تولد النبوّات.
لكن , ما أسهل أن توضع قبعة نبي
على رأس أفاك , ما أسهل أن توضع قبعة أفاك على رأس التاريخ. 
أدونيس

مأساة الحب تتلخص فى ان الرجل يريد ان يكون اول من يدخل قلب المرأة والمرأة تريد ان تكون اخر من يدخل قلب الرجل 
بيرون

ليس لي أحد كي أبوح له بأسراري. فعائلتي ليست تتفهمني. ولست أقدر أن أنغّص على أصدقائي بهذه الأمور. وليس لدي، في الواقع، أصدقاء حميمين، بالمعنى الذي أقصده بالحميمية. فأنا خجول ولا أحب أن أتحدث عن أشجاني. أحس بأني وحيداً وكأنني قشة في البحر. أنا قشة!" 

الشاعر البرتغالي فرناندو بيسوا

----------


## a_leader

"فى كل بيت شيخ غبى ( يقصد الانترنت )" 

الشيخ محمد حسان

----------


## لمسه

يقول أحد أذكياء الإنجليز:

 بإمكانك وأنت في السجن من وراء القضبان الحديدية،
 أن تنــظُر إلى الأُفُقُ،
 وان تُخرج زهرةً من جيبك فتشُمَّها وتبتسم، 
وأنت مكانك،
 وبإمكانك وأنت في القصر على الديباج والحرير أن تحتدَّ وان تغضب وان تثورَ
 ساخطاً من بيتك وأسرتك وأموالك

إذن السعادة ليستْ في الزمان ولا في المكان، 
ولكنَّها في الإيمان،
 وفي طاعة الدَّيَّان،
 وفي القلب،
 والقلب محلُّ نظرِ الرَّبِّ، فإذا استقرَّ اليقين فيه،
 انبعثت السعادة،
 فأضفَتْ على الروح وعلى النفس انشراحاً وارتياحاً،
 ثم فاضت على الآخرين،
 فصارت على الظِّراب وبطون الأودية ومنابت الشجر

جيهان ::h::  محمد على موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى الحبيبه  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ....a_leader

أختى العزيزة .... لمسة

سعيدة بوجودكما وتفاعلكما الرائع
دمتما لى متواصلين
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتمنى أن أرى يدا عربية مثل هذه اليد ترفع كأس العالم, ولو في عهد أولادي "
المعلق التونسي الشهير عصام الشوالي, عندما رفع كابتن منتخب ايطاليا كانافارو كأس العالم الأخيرة في ألمانيا. 

 قبّلني و لو قبلةً واحدة "
يافطة موجّهة إلى اللاعب الانجليزي بيكهام تحملها مراهقة أمريكية .

" أستطيع الآن أن أرتدي الأحذية ذات الكعب العالي متى أشاء " .
نيكول كيدمان بعد طلاقها من توم كروز في إشارة إلى قصره الواضح 
" لماذا لا يأكلون الكعك إذا "
الامبراطورة ماري انطوانيت ردا على رئيس بلاطها الذي قال ان الشعب يتظاهر في الشوارع لأنهم لا يجدون الخبز. 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ذهبت ذات صباح إلى مدرستي الأولية محروسا بالخادمة. سرت كمن يساق إلى سجن. بيدي كراسة وفي عيني كآبة. وفي قلبي حنين للفوضى، والهواء البارد يلسع ساقي شبه العاريتين تحت بنطلوني القصير. وجدنا المدرسة مغلقة، والفراش يقول بصوت جهير : 
بسبب المظاهرات لا دراسة اليوم أيضا. غمرتني موجة من الفرح طارت بي إلى شاطئ السعادة ومن صميم قلبي دعوت الله أن تدوم الثورة إلى الأبد ‍"
نجيب محفوظ
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتمنى أن يخصص الناس دقيقة من وقتهم للتوقف والتفكير فيما أحدثه الأنترنت في حياتهم, وكيق يريدون تغييره لاحقا "
سوزان كراوفورد, استاذة قانون من نيويورك, تتحدث عن ارتباط الناس بالأنترنت في يوم OneWebDay.

 لو فكر كل منا في نفسه, لصار العالم مكانا أسوأ للعيش, دعيني أشرح لك, إيران تشبه أمي , إذا كانت أمك عجوز ومريضه, هل تتركينها.؟ " 
شيرين عبادي, أيرانية, أول مسلمه تحوز جائزة نوبل للسلام, في رد على سؤال صحفي, لماذا لا تريد لابنتيها أن تعيشا في بلد غربي يحترم الحقوق

 يذهب الناس الى وكالات التعرف ليجدوا الشريك المناسب، اما انا فأقدم الخدمة المعاكسة فأقوم بمساعدة الازواج التعساء على الانفصال .. أنا مجرد رسول " 
رجل الاعمال الالماني بيرند ديسلر صاحب اول وكالة من نوعها في العالم تقوم بإنهاء العلاقات العاطفية والزوجية, عن طريق رسالة أو مكالمة أو زيارة منزلية, والتوكل عن أحد الأطراف, وتخفيف الصدمة وحتى جمع المتعلقات الخاصة بالطرف المنسحب. 

 Those who throw objects at the crocodiles, will be asked to retrieve them " 
يا فطة في حديقة حيوان أوربية, تقول أن أولئك الذين يرمون الأشياء للتماسيح, سيطلب منهم النزول لاستعادتها.
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ ] 

صدق الله العظيم. 


الجزءالثالث/ سورة البقرة/ آخر آية.





عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إذا أحب الله العبد نادى ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏إن الله يحب فلانا فأحببه فيحبه ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فينادي ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏في أهل السماء إن الله يحب فلانا فأحبوه فيحبه أهل السماء ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" ما نسميه قبحا.. ليس إلا جمالا مجروحا " 
نبيلة الزبير, شاعرة. 

الكتاب العربي لا تزيد مبيعاته على أرقام تترواح بين الألف وثلاثة الآف نسخة, بينما يوجد 300 مليون عربي في 22 دولة " 
تقرير التنمية الإنسانية العربية.



" له في ذاكرة المصريين نوع من السحر والجاذبية. فهو يحمل دلالة الانتقال وربما السفر نحو مصير معروف ومجهول في آن معاً. " 
الروائي إدوراد الخراط, يتحدث عن القطار أو ما يسمونه الوابور. 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

متابعووووووووووووووووون  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> متابعووووووووووووووووون


 شاكروووووووووون 
يا استاذة عبير 
هههههههههههههههه
فاصل قصير ونواصل
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتى تتخلص من الإحباط تجاه الأمور الجسيمة، بادر بتكرار فعل شيء صغير جداً جداً كل يوم.

رأى فلسفى أعجبنى  :2: 

اذا اردت أن تستغل قدرتك الشخصية على الآداء الأفضل, عليك أن تهتم بكل شيء, حتى بأمور لا علاقة بك بها, ولا تدخل في مجالك, أو لا أهمية لها أبدًا .




من كتاب - كيف تفُسد حياتك-
بيتر كناور 


كنتُ أعتقد إني مانحة , لم أكن أعلم إني أحصل على الكثير الكثير 

( أوبرا وينفري ).... رائعة هذه السيدة  :2: 

يجب أن لانهتم لحكم الآخرين علينا ولا على تصرفاتنا ولا ننتظر منهم اطراء او تشجيع,
يجب أن نهتم فقط لما سنضيفه في سيرتنا الذاتية مما استفدناه وتعلمناه من الحياة.


قالتها دكتورة الادارة 
اثناء محاضرتها اليوم. من مذكراتى  :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" تلاقي ألفين واحد شبه عبدالحليم لكن فين النفس .. فين الروح ؟ "
- سمير غانم في برنامج تلفزيوني .
والله عنده حق  :Closedeyes: 

أنا مبسوطة بس الناس وحشة معايا "
" بطنش بس بتصعب عليا نفسي "
- فتاة ( من ذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة : قزمة ) تتفلت من محاولات الطبطبة ( لـ الأثر السيء الناتج عن : ألسنة الشارع الطويلة + النظرة القاصرة بحق أهليتهم في المشاركة بشكل طبيعي في الحياة ) 
 :Closedeyes: 
 أستخدم الألم الإبداعي 
أحمد,.... فنان ... في إشارة إلى أنه قرر إنفاق أحاسيسه كلها على الورق في الرسم والكتابة. 
 :good: 
(هل آخر فرصة تأتي للمرء يجب أن يغتنمها؟
أو أنه سيمضي للقبر حاملا لحظاتٍ لم يعشها ؟ )

(فيلم أجنبي) 
 :PYTAJNIK:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا مبسوطة بس الناس وحشة معايا "
> " بطنش بس بتصعب عليا نفسي "
> - فتاة ( من ذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة : قزمة ) تتفلت من محاولات الطبطبة ( لـ الأثر السيء الناتج عن : ألسنة الشارع الطويلة + النظرة القاصرة بحق أهليتهم في المشاركة بشكل طبيعي في الحياة )


كلمات بسيطة بريئة ولكنها ما اقوى تأثيرها والاحساس بها
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير 
أختى الكريمة / جيهان محمد على 
الموضوع فى منتهى الروعه 
وأزداد ثراء بمشاركة الزملاء الأعزاء
ويسعدنى المشاركة هنا مرارا وتكرارا 
لادون بعضا مما رصدة الحس الشعرى عن نبض الحياة
من خلال إطروحات بعض الشعراء القدامى والمعاصرين 
فى الفصحى والعامية على السواء
حفظك الله ودمتِ برقيك المعهود
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

وأحتاجُ، حين أكونُ وحيداً
إلى أن يموتَ المُغنّي
وأن ينتهي للسّكوتِ الكمان
وأحتاجُ
حين أكون غريباً
إلى غربةٍ
غير تلك التي تصطفيني
إلى امرأةٍ
غير تلك التي تشتهيني
إلى شجرٍ يابسٍ
وحقولٍ
من الحنطة القاحلة !
وأحتاجُ
وشماً جديراً بوجهي
واسماً جديراً بصوتي
وموتاً
جديراً بهذي الحياه !
وأحتاج مقبرةً للشّفاه !
ومئذنةً..
ليس يُكتمُ فيها الأذانْ.
ولا يستحيلُ الإمامُ حصاناً
على سرجهِ
يعقدُ المهرجانْ.
مزيداً
من الحزنِ
أحتاج
دهراً من الخوفِ
واللاّ أمانْ

من قصيدة التراب
شعر / د. محمد مقدادي

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا نسيم السجن ميل 
ع الشجر وارمي السلام
زهْــر النوار وعشش 
فى الزنازين .. الحمام
من سكون السجن صوتي 
نبض قلبي من تابوتي 
بيقولولك يا حبيبتي كلمتي
من بطن حوتي 
سلمى لي ع الحبايب
يا حبيبتي سلمى لي 
كل حِـب وله نصيبه من سلامي
بلغي لي 
احضنى العالم عشاني بين عيونك 
وابعتى لي ...
نظره منها اشوف حبايبي
واشفي قلبي



من قصيدة : كل ما تهل البشاير 
شعر / أحمد فؤاد نجم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وأحتاجُ، حين أكونُ وحيداً
> 
> إلى أن يموتَ المُغنّي
> وأن ينتهي للسّكوتِ الكمان
> وأحتاجُ
> حين أكون غريباً
> إلى غربةٍ
> غير تلك التي تصطفيني
> إلى امرأةٍ
> ...


 
كم كنت أحتاج لقراءة مثل تلك الكلمات ...!!

أخى العزيز.... صفحات العمر
سعيدة بوجودك وإضافتك الرائعة ودائماً فى إنتظارك أخى
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*مش باقى منى غير شويه ضي فى عنيا
**انا هاديهوملك ..*
*وامشى بصبرى فى الملكوت
يمكن فى نورهم تلمحي خطوه
تفرق معاكى بين الحياه والموت
مش باقي مني غير شويه قوه فى إرادتي*
*على شوية شعر من خطــى
**حاسبي عليهم / وانتى بتخطي
مش باقي مني غير شويه ضي فى عنيا
**انا مش عايزهم
لو كنت يوم هالمحك وانتى بتوطي
فى معركه مافيهاش ولا طيارات ولا جيش
وانتى فى طابور العيش
بتبوسي إيد الزمان ينولك لقمه..
من حقك المشروع
مش باقي مني غير ...
شهقه فى نفس مقطوع
وانا صوتي مش مسموع
يا حلمنا الموجوع
من المرور ممنوع
مستني لما يمر ..*
*موكب سلاطينك*

*مش باقى منى* 
*شعر / جمال بخيت*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لملمى بـاقى إللى باقى** 
إشبكى حائك ف بائى 
أرصدى روح الحقايق
..بالغى أكتر* *ف إحتوائى*
*مررى نبضات حنينك
جوة شرايين إشتياقى
وأوعى تنسى 
لو تلاقى / أى شرخ 
طبطبى بشويش عليه
وإمسحى دمعات عنية
و متقوليش 
ولا تسأليش
لملمى 
باقى إللى باقى**وانتى عارفة الباقى إيه*
 
لملمى باقى اللى باقى 
شعر / محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

وقد أكون صبغتُ قلبي بلون شعري
ليسترقّ النظر من شبّاك عيني
ورأوني
فقالوا قلبها مفتوح 
ومجروح ، وعليه غبار!
وفي الشتاء يسابق السماء مطراً
وظنّوا
على ذمّة حرفي
أن غريباً
خطبني لحزنه يوماً ، ورحل
وأني حدّثته ، وخرجت معه
وكتب عليّ بقصيدة
فأخرجوني من دفاتر الخاطبات
وخافوا!

 من حبر أبيض 
لمنار منجد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *لملمى بـاقى إللى باقى*
> *إشبكى حائك ف بائى* 
> *أرصدى روح الحقايق*
> *..بالغى أكتر* 
> 
> 
> *ف إحتوائى*
> *مررى نبضات حنينك*
> *جوة شرايين إشتياقى*
> ...


 
من أجمل ما قرأت لك ...
بل من أجمل ما قرأت من شعر عامى على الإطلاق

دام لنا بوح قلمك الرائع أخى
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.
سيري ببطء، يا حياة، لكي أَراك
بِكامل النقْصَان حولي. كم نسيتكِ في
خضمٌِكِ باحثا عنٌِي وعنكِ. وكلَّما أدركت
سرٌا منك قلت بقسوة: ما أَجهلَكْ!

قل للغياب: نَقَصْتَني
وأَنا حضرت... لأكملك!

محمود درويش..




الموت لا يعنينا ..فإن الموت غير موجود.
(صحيح أننا لم نسمع يومًا أن أحدًا يشتكي من أنه ميت )
جوستاين غاردر
رواية الوله التركي 

تلك التفاحة
ولأننا كنّا في رمضان، احتفظت لنفسي بخاطرة جارتي الجميلة شهرزاد، التي حوّلت التفاح من فاكهة للخطيئة إلى ثمرة للتقوَى، حين قالت: "كلّما رأيت أمامي تفاحة، ردّدتُ في داخلي: سأتقاسمها معك في الجنّة بإذنه تعالى".

ولأنّ التفاح ثمرة التأمُّل، ارتأيت أن أكتب لكم هذه الخواطر استناداً إلى قول جميل احتفظت به بين أوراقي، للرائعة غادة السمّان: "لو شاهدتَ التفاحة وهي تسقط من الشجرة، وفكرت في قانون الجاذبية، فأنت عالم، لو أخذت التفاحة وبعتها فأنت تاجر، لو التهمت التفاحة فأنت واقعيّ، لو أحزنك موت التفاحة فأنتَ شاعر، لو انحزت إلى الأفعى ضدّ آدم فأنتَ سياسي، أما لو فكرت في كل ذلك، ولم تملك إلاّ أن تكتبه فأنت كاتب وروائي".

اعذرونــي إذن، إن كنت أحتاج إلى كلِّ هذه الروايات لأُحدِّثكم عن تفاحة.

سيدة الدهشة الأولى أحلام مستغانمي 

 :2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من أجمل ما قرأت لك ...
> 
> بل من أجمل ما قرأت من شعر عامى على الإطلاق
> 
> دام لنا بوح قلمك الرائع أخى
> تحياتى


  أسعدك الله ابتها الرائعة 
ودمتِ للذوق الراق
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

كغزالٍ كنتُ أتطاير في الحدائق 
أغمس ريشتي في بنفسج عينيك 
 وأكتب .. 
لم يكن للشعر موعد 
من أهداب أصابعك تبدأ كل المواعيد 
وفي صهيل الغيوم الضائعة على صدرك 
تتحول نمنماتي الى رسائل 
وحينما أدخل كضوء في ظلامك 
  تفرح الغابات والمرتفعات والجبال 
حتى السماء تشرع في هطلها 
فتسيل الوديان وتتحدث الجداول 
ومن الصعب عندئذ أن نعرف 
هل هو موت أم حياة ...


 *الموت في الحياة* 
قاسم حداد

----------


## صفحات العمر

عندما يتوحد النقيضين ..

فى بوتقة اللا ممكن
وتحتوى الآفاق وليد جديد
صبى الملامح
ذكى عنيد
يلامس صحو الوضوح ضميره
يحب اكتمال القمر ف المساء
ويعشق كل دروب الصفاء
سألقاكى حتما
بكل البهاء
عروس فتيه
تُجيد الغناء
تجيد احتوائى
بقلب الذكاء
سألقاكى حتما
أرق النساء
لنحيا ونحيا
بغير انتهاء


ربما نلتقى
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المناضل الوطني: هو أفضل دابةٍ يمتطيها سياسيٌّ مرتزق!.

سوفوكليس


من لا سلطة له على نفسه ، سيظل عبداً على الدوام .

جوته


أن تكون خائفاً و وحيداً :
ذلك هو عقابُ الله .

نزيه أبو عفش
 

لا تعشق إلا شيئاً خالداً.. كـ الله تماماً

فولتير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" لن نعطيكم استراحات, لأن الموظفين غير المدخنين لا يحصلون عليها "
مسئول في وزارة استرالية عن قرار منع استراحات المدخنين.


 أنا لا أفهم النساء "
سيغموند فرويد, مستسلما بعد سنوات من البحث والنشر.


أنا ضد الحرب .. ضد كل أنواع الحروب.. ضد القتل.. الروح أهم شي في الحياة، لازم نحافظ عليها

إلياس الرحباني في لقاء على قناة المستقبل 

إنهن يبحثن عن قُبل – عن مساواة في المرتب - عن زهور – عن تخفيضات على الأحذية - احترام "
آراء قراء صحيفة لندنية, حول ما الذي يجلب السعادة للنساء.

----------


## بنت شهريار

استاذى العزيز / صفحات العمر

ما اجمل ما خطت يداك

سلمت ودامت لنا

حقيقى ما اجمل ما كتبت 


متابعون معك

ومع عزيزتنا الغالية جيهان

دمتم بألف خير

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> استاذى العزيز / صفحات العمر 
> ما اجمل ما خطت يداك 
> سلمت ودامت لنا 
> حقيقى ما اجمل ما كتبت  
> 
> متابعون معك 
> ومع عزيزتنا الغالية جيهان 
> دمتم بألف خير


 سلمك الله من كل سوء أختى الجميلة  بنت شهريار  :f2: 
اشكرك على ذوقك الرائع 
واتمنى ان اكون دائما عند ظنكم الطيب
تفديرى لكِ

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلمك ده ايه ؟
متقولش حدوته جدع ..
جي لحبيبته بمهرها 
متقولش غنواية زمن
فِرح الزمن ..
لما التقاها وضمها 
متقولش دمعة جدتي 
الطيبة .
اللي بتحكي عن أصالة كات حقيقة في عمرها
متقولش ضحكاية أمل 
هربت من الخوف والألم
حلفت لتخلق جوا منّي ألف حلم يضمها 
قلمك ده فعلا مشكلة ...!
متقولش عيد 
شايللي فرحة عيله بفستان جديد
عارفه انه أول حلمها
قلمك ده ريحة الصدق في سيدنا الحسين
عود البخور ع الناصية وف أول يمين 
حوِّد هتلقاه في الحواري والشوارع والبيوت
صوت السكوت 
عمال بيرسم من تراب العفة بكره اللي اتسرق
عمال بيرسم ع الورق

قلم دا إيه 
رشا عبد الرازق

----------


## صفحات العمر

*صمتي أنا مش دروشه*
*وضحكتى مش فرفشه*
*ودموعي لا تعني إكتئاب*
*أنا اللى غاب وقت الشروق*
*واستخبى فى الحشا*
*الوهم زيي ..**وانا ..*
*زيه أنا*
*زي السراب*
*أنا اللى نزلت القمر*
*يلعب ليلاتي فى التراب*
*و انا اللى غنيت فى السكوت*
*وانا اللى مديت الخطا*
*فوق بحر هايج مـ العذاب*
*و لحقت آخر مشمشه*
*طارحها يا شجر الشباب*
*انا اللى فكيت الطلاسم*
*فى العلن من غير خِشا*
*صمتي أنا مش دروشه*
*وضحكتى مش فرفشه*

*أنا اللى نزلت القمر يلعب ليلاتى ف التراب*
*محمد عثمان جبريل*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن طبيعة الجسد لا يمكن أن تكون مفهومة ما لم ننظر للجسد ككل..
وهذا هو الخطأ الكبير لأطباء عصرنا..
إذ انهم يفصلون النفس عن االجسد لدى معالجتهم للجنس البشري".. 
أفلاطون..


 كيف أتخلى عن البرغر والبطاطا المحمّرة بالكاتشاب والشاورما والآيس كريم والمهلبية وأم علي و... " 
شاب بدين.


 تذهب إليها سائحا, وتعود تاجرا 
تحقيق في الشرق الأوسط عن الصين. 

"حكمة اليوم: يموت الأعزب موتة الكلاب والحمير..أما المتزوج فيعيش عيشتهما"..

رسالة ع الموبايل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم أكره أن أحبك وأن يسكنني كل لحظة
ذلك الوجع الغامض بك ، والتوق اللامحدود لسماع صوتك ..
آه كم أكره أن لا أحبك 
وأن يغمى على أيامي 
وتستحيل صفراء وباهته كـ صفحات كتاب عتيق منسي في الغبار
~*~
فلـينفجر القلب بلحظة إعتراف :
تعال 
مازلت أحبك
وأكره كل مافيك 
وأحبك . . !




*غادة السمّان*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

_"القراءة تصنع الرجل الكامل والنقاش يصنع الرجل المستعد والكتابة تصنع الرجل الدقيق"


_(بيكون)


" كل ما يتمناه المرء يستطيع أن يحققه ولكن غالبا بعد فوات الأوان "

لأوسكار وايلد 

هناك البعض لديه تقلبات مناخية خلال اليوم فتجد فيه الفصول الأربعة بكافه متغيراتها...

نوال علي السلمان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

- تشرح " شيلا بانشال " الخبيرة في علم النفس الإيجابي, ومؤسسة " السعادة أولاً " والتي تعمل مع منظمات وأفراد : لقد حدد علماء النفس ثلاثة عناصر للسعادة - الحصول على المتعة في الحياة, والإنشغال بأمر باستخدام نقاط قوتك بشكل منتظم, والإحساس بمعنى أن تكون جزءا من شيء أعظم منك.
على سبيل المثال, عندما تستغرق في محادثة أو عمل ما أو هواية ما. يمكن أن تختبر ما يسمى " الدفق " حيث لن تشعر بالبهجة أو المتعة في تلك الأثناء , ولكن فيما بعد سيتملكك إحساس عميق بالرضا عن الذات تفكر فيه ملياً لوقت طويل. إن الدفق جانب مهم بشكل خاص للسعادة طيلة الأمد.

- علاقة المال بالسعادة معقدة, تقول " بانشال " : إذا كنت تحت خط الفقر فإن زيادة الدخل تسعدك ولكن إذا وصل دخل المرء إلى مستوى معين فإن أي مال إضافي لن يزيد من سعادته كثيرا . في بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة واليابان تضاعفت الدخول وأكثر خلال الخمسين السنة الماضية. نحن نعيش بشكل جيد ولدينا منازل أكثر راحة مليئة بالأجهزة الحديثة, ولدينا كل أدوات الرفاهية, ونسافر للخارج لقضاء عطلاتنا , ونتمتع بصحة أفضل, ونعيش أطول, ولكن لا يبدو أن هذه المنافع التي هي موضع حسد الكثيرين في الدول النامية, قد ساهمت في زيادة سعادة الإنسان حسب ما توصلت إليه دراسات طويلة الأمد. لمَ؟ أحد الأجوبة هو أننا بدأنا بمقارنة أنفسنا بالآخرين مما يؤدي إلى شعور بعدم الرضا أو السخط .

- هل تحتاج للحب لتكون سعيداً؟..
المتزوجون هم أكثر سعادة من غير المتزوجين أو المطلقين, ولكن الدكتور ستيفينز يوضح : إن المهم هو حالة حب مع الحياة والناس من حولك .

- حسب قاعدة البيانات العالمية للسعادة فإن الشعب الدانماركي هم أسعد شعوب الأرض يليهم المالطيون ثم السويسريون والآيسلنديون والأيرلنديون ثم الكنديون .

من مقال مترجم يتحدث عن السعادة ..
 :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

مصير صاير ..
ف أوقات دمعها قريب 
وأشجانها كما الصفصاف 
إذا ميل ... 
على موجة بُـكا تــشيّب
خضار القلب لو يا صاحبى هيعيب 
هيبقى بكفايانا قول ..
ونسكن صبرنا الطيب

محمـد سـعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

بالليل
وانا مصاحب كراسي القهوه والأسفلت مفرود ع المدى
 نط السؤال
الأصل في الدنيا دي ايه... ؟
البدايه للميلاد !! ؟
والا كان البدئ موت...؟
الصمت واللا الصوت..؟
الأصل إيه ؟
ما سمعت غيرصوت العجوزالقهوجي
سحــلب .. يابيه

عبد المجيد عتلم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> مصير صاير ..
> ف أوقات دمعها قريب 
> وأشجانها كما الصفصاف 
> إذا ميل ... 
> على موجة بُـكا تــشيّب
> خضار القلب لو يا صاحبى هيعيب 
> هيبقى بكفايانا قول ..
> ونسكن صبرنا الطيب
> 
> محمـد سـعيد



الله ... الله ... الله
بجد رااااااائعة  :y: 
مش عارفة ليه حظى أقرا كل الجمال دا النهاردة...؟؟؟!!!!!!!
 :2: 
أشكرك أستاذ محمد ودام لى تواصلك الرائع
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله ... الله ... الله
> بجد رااااااائعة 
> مش عارفة ليه حظى أقرا كل الجمال دا النهاردة...؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> 
> أشكرك أستاذ محمد ودام لى تواصلك الرائع
> تحياتى


 الشكر لكِ ولموضوعك الموسوعى الرائع 
والذى يقطتف من زهور الحروف اعطرها 
تقدير بلا حدود :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى التي أوصلني حبُّها إلى 
الحدّ الأقصى , فأصبح البكاءُ
فرحاً بزمانِ قادم .

فاروق شوشة .... اهداء ديوانه (أحبك حتى البكاء)


إفتح قلبك جيدًا
حين تتطلع إلى رؤية الجمالْ.
..
: أحيانًا . . .
في قطرة ماءٍ صغيرة 
يمكن قراءةُ السماوات.


نزيه أبو عفش .


" أقدامنا من ثلج..
لذلك نحن نسقط. 
نعيد كل مرةٍ حكايات فشلنا،
وانكساراتنا..
نشرب نخب هزائمنا." 


- كمال بركاني

خسارات 

هكذا نفترقْ 
الشوارعُ ملكي
الحدائقُ..
والخمرُ 
والبحرُ..
والياسمينْ 
.. وهذا الأفقْ 
فما تملكينْ؟
والنجومُ نثارُ دموعي 
على صفحاتِ الأرقْ 
فأين إذن…
تسهرين؟
والنوافذُ لي 
فما تحلمين؟
ما الذي أخسرُ – الآن –
لو… 
ترحلين؟ 

* عدنان الصائغ ..* 
من إصدارهـ ُ.. " تكوينات" 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عمر المختار .. كتبوا على لسانه .. 

إن بزوغ الصبح لقريب هكذا .. وأضاف 

إن بزوغ النهار يكون طريا" منعشا" مثل صوت شابة تغني على البئر .. ثم يكون توالي النهار فيما بعد باعثا" على السأم والملل مثل سير خطوات الجمل البطيئة .. أو حارق مثل حدوة الحصان الذي يركض مسرعا" .. وأخيرا" يأتي المساء وهو مثل لون الرماد .. إن الحياة مثل تعاقب النهار شعارها فعل وإرادة يكونان معا" شيئا" مهما" في حياة الإنسان ثم يتدخل القدر فيما بعد ليدل على مصير حياة الإنسان 
إن حتمية النهاية أو المكتوب " المقدر " بالنسبة للإنسان تأتي تلقائيا" مثل نافورة مياه أو مسجد في الصحراء عندما تصل إليهما تجد نفسك تعبان وبالتالي غير قادر على مواصلة السير .. فتبقى تنتظر بجوارهما حلول المساء أو بمعنى آخر النهاية


مقتبس من كتاب الساعات الأخيرة في حياتهم / سلمى مجدي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كان لديه ابنان باع أحدهما وعمره ستة أعوام بيت النية أخذ ابنه من يده أوصله بهدوء إلى بيت العائلة وضع في جيبه القطع النقدية القليلة ومضى , كان متأكدا" من أن صغر سن ابنه سيمنعه من الهرب والعودة للبيت 
ابنه الاخر أكبر سنا" لم يستطع بيعه لأنه سيعرف طريق العودة , يقول ابنه .. نعم حقدت على أبي .. كرهته لأنه باع أخي 
كم أشتاق إلى لعبنا معا" وكتابة واجباتنا المدرسية معا" .. أظن أن عمره أصبح الآن تسع سنوات .. ولن يستطيع أبي بيعي لأني سأهرب وأعود للبيت ...



من فلم وثائقي يتعلق بأطفال الصين

----------


## صفحات العمر

بحبك كأني 
طليق العنــــان
و زى العجوز / اللي دق البيبان
وزي الكتاب / اللي كان ياما كان
وزي الرصيف اللي في السيده
ومفيش في الأغاني 
كده ومش كده 
تفرقنا عن بعض 
بالشكل ده

فؤاد حداد

----------


## صفحات العمر

أماية ... 
وأنتي بترحي بالرّحي 
على مفارق ضحى وحدك وبتعدّدي
على كل حاجة حلوة مفقودة
ما تنسينيش يا أمة في عدُّودة
من أقدم خيوط سودا في توب الحزن
لا تولولي فيها ولا تهللي  
وحطي فيها اسم واحد مات
كان صاحبي يا أمه ..
واسمه : ناجي العلي


من الموت على الاسفلت
 عبد الرحمن الابنودى

----------


## صفحات العمر

النار على الناس بتحمى ..
والدرب أخرة بعيد
والقلب ع القلب رحمة ..
والعيد معاود أكيد 
يا دنيا واش بعدهالك 
رزعوا ف دروبنا المهالك 
والله لـــ نردهالك
ولو تزيدى نزيد
ولاحد من الهم خالى .. 
حتى القمر فى العلالى 
حتى اما ضهرى ارتخالى
ما فارقشى همى الوريد
ولا حد ع الشين غاضيبنا
ما يصيبنا الا نصيبنا 
وبكرة تترقصيــ بنا 
يا دنيا ويـ جينا عيد 
انا عشقي يا دنيا تاجي
والحق كيفي ومزاجى 
والقلب عشمان وراضى
عن ده وعن ده محيد

* الشاعر / سيد حجاب*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأطوي الدروب البعيدة 
أجيءُ إليكِ
لعلي أراكْ لعلي أنامُ على  رحتيكِ
أُفتشُ عنكِ بكل قطارٍ
بكل مطار
وكل جريدة 
أجيئك شوقاً  وورداً
وغيماً تأبدَ في مقلتيكِ 
وأنتِ القصيدة


رحلة الورق .... للشاعر صلاح الحسن
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سؤال وجواب *

تُسائلني وهل أحببتَ  مثلي
وكم محبوبةٍ لك أو خليلـهْ ؟
فقلت لها وقد همَّت بكأسي
إلى شفتيَّ  راحتُها النحيلـهْ
نسيتُ وما أرى أحببتُ يومـا
كحبكِ لا ولم أعرف  مثيلـهْ
فقالت لي : جوابكَ لم يدع لي
إلى إظهارِ ما تخفيهِ حيلهْ
وفي  عينيكَ أسرارٌ حيـارى
تكَذِّب ما تحاول أن تقـولهْ
فقلت:أجلْ ، عرفت هوى  الغواني
لكلٍّ غايةٌ ، ولهـا وسيـلهْ
خبرت غرامهنّ قِلىً ووصلا
كثيـرَ  الوعـد لم يُدركْ قليلهْ
قلوبٌ قـاسـياتٌ قنّعتها 
وجوهٌ شاعرياتٌ  نبيلهْ
إذا طالعنني أُنسيتُ جُرحي
وأنَّ الحبَّ لم يرحـم  قتيـلهْ
وجاذَبَني إلى اللذات قلـبٌ
شقِّي ضلَّ في الدنيا سبيلهْ
وعدتُ  كما ترين صريع كأسٍ
أنا الظمــآنُ لم يطفئ غليلهْ
فقالت: كيف تضعُفُ؟ قلت  ويحي
وكيف أطاعَ " شمشون " دليلهْ ؟
فقالت : ماحياتك ؟ قلت : حلمٌ
من  الأشواقِ أُوثرُ أنْ أطيلهْ
حياتي قصـةٌ بدأت بكـأسٍ
لها غـنَّيْتُ ، وامرأةٍ  جميلهْ !!

* الشوق العائد - علي محمود طه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كفاية شعر بقى
 :Smart: 

" سق بحذر.. لدينا مقبرتان ولا يوجد مستشفى "
يافطة تحذير عن السرعة في طريق في دولة أوربية.

ما نسميه قبحا.. ليس إلا جمالا مجروحا " 
نبيله الزبير, شاعره. 

" الكتاب العربي لا تزيد مبيعاته على أرقام تترواح بين الألف وثلاثة الآف نسخة, بينما يوجد 300 مليون عربي في 22 دولة " 
تقرير التنمية الإنسانية العربية.

" له في ذاكرة المصريين نوع من السحر والجاذبية. فهو يحمل دلالة الانتقال وربما السفر نحو مصير معروف ومجهول في آن معاً. " 
الروائي إدوراد الخراط, يتحدث عن القطار أو ما يسمونه الوابور

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

لو نفع العلم بلا عمل لما ذم الله أحبار أهل الكتاب
ولو نفع العمل بلا إخلاص لما ذم المنافقين 
*إبن القيم*  
 :4:  
*قالوا عن الصبر* 
عند المصيبة يسمى إيمانا
عند الآكل يسمى قناعة 
 عند حفظ السر يسمى كتماناً 
من اجل الصداقة يسمى وفاء 
 :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

الرجال يقولون في النساء ما يروقهم 
و النساء يفعلن بالرجال ما يروقهن 

 :Gun2: 


الرجال يمكنهم أن يقاوموا نظرية صائبة 
و يستسلمون لنظرة

 ::mm:: 

 لكل رجل امرأة أحلام بعيدة المنال
تكون أحيانا موجودة على الأرض
و تكون غالبا في ضمير المجهول

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*كفــــاية كلام بقى*


*يالا شعر *  








*يـَاأبـن خـالـِي الـدنـيـَّا ضـَلـمـَّه*
*والـطـَريـق مـَفـهـُوش فـَانـُوس*
*يـَاأبـن خـَالـِي الأخ كـِلـمـَّه*
*مـِش لاقـِيـهـَّا ف الـقـَامـُوس*
*ولا صـَعـب عـَلـِيـك سـُؤالـِي؟*
*طـَب هـَقـُولـُه مـَرَّه تـَانـيـَّه*
*يـَاأبـن خـَالـِي إزاي ف ثـَانـيـَّه*
*يـِبـقـَّى فـَجـأه الـدم مـَيـَّه*
*نـِفـسـِي تـِفـهـِم الـلـِي بـِيـَّه* 
*ولا أقـُولـَّك هـِيـَّه هـِيـَّه* 

عصام علم الدين 


 :f2:  



اوعى ف لحظة تلوم البخت

ولاياصاحبى تبص لتحت
خليك ثابت
ومكلبش فى الذات من جوّه 
عدى الهوّه
داحنا وصلنا لأضعف قوة
تربط بين الحلم وبينك
مد ايديك المس جناحينك
لساك قادر 
توصل بـر الروح بشروق
حاضن آخر .. 
نقطة ضوء 


عايدة العشرى
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولايزال الحرف فى بحث لا يمل
لاكتشاف كينونة جوهرة الإنسانى
وصياغة فرضيات أجمل لصفاته وسلوكهمحمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*المَجِيءُ / الذَهَاب :*
*وَ لأنّكِ لمْ تَكوني وَ لو للحظَة .. أُنثى عَادِيّة** ..*
*فَكذلكَ كَان مَجِيئُكِ ... وَ كذلكَ صَار ذهابُك** !*
*فَفِي مجيئكِ تعلمّت الكَثير مما كُنت أعلم ... وَلكنْ بِـ صُورة أجمل** !*
*كَأن أَنطِق اسْمَك بِطرِيقَة أروَع ! ، أو أن أهمسَ :أُحبكِ بِنبْرَة لم يَسبِق إِليها صَوت بَشرْ** !*
*تَعَلّمت كيف أَصنع مِن الأشياءِ التّافهة أَشياء عَظيمة ! ،*
*وَ كيفَ أُحول الرّوح إلى حَرف وَ الحرفَ إلى كَلِمة وَ الكَلمة إِلَى جُملَة وَ الجُملةَ إِلى لَوحة و اللوحَة إِلى صورَة و الصُّورة إلى مُوسيقى ؛ وَ المُوسيقى إِلى بضْعَةِ أَنفاسٍ مِن صَدْرِك !*
*وَ فِي مَجيئِك أَيضًا أصبحت رجلاً باذخ الإغراءِ ؛ صَار ملهمًا لجُنون أُنوثتكِ ؛ وَ مُحَرِّضًا*
*لِـ شَغَبِ طُفُولتِكِ ؛ لِـ يَرتكبَا معًا أَعنف وَ أجمل جَرائمِ العشْقِ عَلى مَدَى الحُبِّ !*
*أَمّا في ذَهابكِ فتعلمت الكَثير مما لم أكُن أعلَمُ ! ، كَـ المَشْي عَلَى المَاءِ بِكَامِلِ أَناقتي ! ،*
*و الابتسَام للأمواجِ حِين تصفعُ وجهي وَ صدرِي كَمَا لو كُنتُ تُقبلينَهُما ! ،*
*وَ كأنّ أُزاحِم بِـ رٌوحكِ النّجوم حِين أرسم وَجهكِ بيدٍ وَاحدة عَلى خَدّ السّماءِ ...*
*بَينما يدِي الأخرى تتكِئُ عَلى البحْرِ ! ، وَ كأن أُعلقَ ابتسامَةً*

*لا تَمُوتُ عَلى شَفتِي مَا أمرّ به من الأَشياءِ وَ النّساء !*

*وَ في ذهابِك أيضًأ تلّمتُ كيف أستميتُ اسْتمتاعًا بِـ لَحظةِ أَلم ! ،*
*وَ كَيف أتلَذذ بِـ شُعوري الآني أَيًا كَانت ملامِحُه ! ، وَ كيف أصنَعُ منْ الحُزن طَبقًا رئيسيًّا فِي وجبَات اليومِ الثّلاث ، وَ كيفَ أَصنع مِن الفَرحِ طبَقًا شهيًّا أَلتهمه بَعد الوَجباتِ السَّابِقة ! ،*

*بَل و أَكثر مِن ذلكَ كأن أكتُب قَصيدة جَميلة بِـ خَطٍّ جميلٍ عَلى أوراقِ مَبلولَة ! ،
و كأن أرسُمَ سَهمًا عَلى صَدرِ السّماءِ يُشيرُ إِلى هِلال الخَامس مِن الشَّهرِ
وَ أَكْتُبَ عَلى آخرهِ مُوضحًا : " ابتِسامَة حبيبَتي !**


فَـ المَزِيد مِن المجِيءِ يَا حبيبتِي وَ المزِيد المَزيد من الذَّهابِ
يَا حَبيبَتِي ... لأعْلمَ وَ أَتعَلم المَزِيدَ !*
*" مَاجِد إبراهيم / اخِتفاءْ "* *
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

* -- " لا تتركيني أفكر فيك دون أمل.*
*اتركي لي دائما فجوة صغيرة أمرر من خلالها قلبي , فأنا لا أكتب و أنا يائس.*
*لاتجعليني أيأس , لأن اليأس دائماً شعورُ فوضويُ هدّام ,*
*كم مرةً أنقذت قصائدي من فم النار,*
*وكم مرةً جمعت أجزاءها من سلة المهملات ,*
*وكم مرة أعَدتُ كتابتها في ورقة أخرى بعد أن شوهتها بخربشات كثيفةٍ تشبه الظلام ,*
*الكتابة اليائسة تشبه زنا التّقي اذا استيقظ قلبه , و أنا*
*أكره أن أفعل ذلك , ولكنّه القلم , عصاي التي أتوكأ عليها ,*
*و أهش بها على ألمي "*

 *مِنْ رِوَاية [ سَقفُ الكِفَايَة ] لِلكاتِب { مُحمّد حسن علوان }*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*-- "* *ليسَ لَدينا حبٌّ يُولَدُ حراً , و ينمو حراً , ويعيش حراً** ,
**لابد أن ينقلب عليه الجميع, لابد أن يلقى أمامه بالجزور** ,
**لابد أن تزرع دونه الأشواك , وينفى إلى الشعب الأجرد**.
**لا يوجد مولودٌ يولد بأغلاله إلا الحب , وهنا فقط** . "



-- "* *الكِتابة, نقص المَناعة المُكتِسبة للروح** ,
**كما هو الإيدز , نقص المناعة المكتسبة للجسد**"




-- "* *الحَياةُ ملأى بهذه الدفاتر المزدوجة**
**التي تصلح عقد نكاح لرجل** ,
**وشهادة وفاة لآخر** "




--* *يُؤجّلُ اللهُ أمْنِيَاتُنا .. وَ لا يَنْسَاهَا**



-- "* *يُعلِموننا كيفَ نكون ذكوراً قبل أن يعلمونا كيف نكون إنساً** ,
**تكتمل ذكورتنا قبل إنسانيتنا, ويجتهد الجميع في تلقين هذا الدرس**,
**حتى النساء أنفسهن, يربين أولادهن على الذكورة الصرفة**,
**ويوحين للابن منذ طفولته بأنه رجل, لا يجدر به اللعب مع البنات**.

**لا أفهم كيف يمكن لأم أن تربي ابنها على انتقاص بنات جنسها دون أن تدري؟**
**فيكبر الفتى وهو مستعلٍ على النساء , وتكبر الفتاة وهي خائفة من رجل لم تعرفه**,
**لم أفهم أبداً لماذا يعلمون الأولاد دروس التفاضل على النساء**,
**ولا يعلمونهم دروس التكامل معهن من أجل معادلة**
**صحيحه** "





**




-- "**هي تخشى عليَّ من كتمانٍ يقرضني** ,
**و أنا أخشى عليها من بوح يؤلمها**,
**ستستجوب دموعي حتما, وهذا مايمنعني من اللجوء إليها** .
**ياليتني أعقد معها اتفاقاً خفياً أسكب بِموجبه العبرات** ,
**وأحتفظ بالأسرار, آخذ منها دفأها , وأمنحها بدلاً منه دموعي فقط** "

<<* *فِي خِطَابٍ ذاتِيٍّ مُوجّهٍ لِـ وَالِدَتِهِ** ’**،**’




-- "* *سَأظلُّ أبداً أتأبط فكرة الصُّمود الواهي** ,
**الشجرة التي تصفر فيها الريح , وتظلُّ واقفه ,ولاتشكو إلى أحد**.
**أمارس هذا التهريج, ولا أنتبه إلى أنّي قد أموت وحيداً ولا يعلمون** "




-- "* *عندما لا يمكن للحياة أن تستمر, لابد أننا نحتاج إلى وَقفة طويلة للحزن**,
**الحياة تكره أن نتجاهل ضرباتها لنا , وترفض أن نستمر فيها دون نقف عديداً**,
**لنعلن انهزامنا أمام سلاحهاالقدري**.

**إننا نقدَّم لها شيئا من الحزن كلما احتجنا مزيداً من العمر, وعندما تنتهي أحزاننا**,
**أو نتجمّد في أضلاعنا, نموت, بين الموت والحزن تواطؤٌ و تناقض, الموت الذي نظنه**
**بداية حزننا هو نفسه نهاية حزنه , لذلك لسنا في حاجةٍ لأن نخشى الموت**,
**ولكنا نخشى أن تستمر بنا الحياة ونحن حزانى** "



-- "* *لماذا لم أكن أُسعِفُ نوبات اكتئابي كما ينبغي ؟**
**لماذا لم أكن ألجأ إلى الصّبر بأسرع مما ألجأ إلى أغنية حَزينة أجمّل عليها حُطامي الوان**,
**وأبثُّ في آهاتها تباريح صَدري , أو أبحث في ذاكرتي عن أقرب صورةٍ محزنةٍ فارقتني علها** ,
**لأبكيك من خلالها مرة أخرى ؟** "



-- "* *الكِتابة بعد الفاجعة , فاجعةٌ أكبر** .
**تُشبه الكتابة العدسة المكبرة التي تجمع الأحزان , وتركزها في شعاع واحد حارق**
**يَسقط على قلبي , واردت آنذاك أن أوفِّر على نفسي الوجع الذي أصنعه لها , فلم أكن**
**بحاجةٍ إلى هذا النّزيف الإضافي , وكل مافي روحي يَنزف , بكل ضعف , أغلقت دفتري**
**على آخر كَلمة كتبتها فيه**:
((* *لم يعد العائد من الكتابة أكبر من الحزن الذي أبذله أثناءها , ولم يعد لدي من**
**أكتب لأجله, بعد أن رحلت مها , سيدة دفاتري** )) ."



-- "* *لأول مرّة أشعُرُ أن حزني أكبر من أوراقي, كنت دائما أصرُّ على أن الورقة**
**عندما نحسن استغلالها تكون قادرة على الاحتواء, أياً كان حجم الجرح , وشدة البَرد** ,
**ولكنّي عاجز عن مُناقشة حزني معها الآن, هي تتكلم لغة الكِتابة, و أنا أتكلم لغة المنكوبين**,
**المفجوعين, والمطعونين بقسوة في صميم أحلامهم و مشاعرهم** . "




-- "* *عندما يَتملكُني القنوط, أكتب بطريقة مختلفة عن كل أساليبي**,
**القي بأصول الكتابة عرض الحائط, لا أكتب كلمات ذات معنى, لا أضع**
**النقاط على الحروف, لا أصل الخطوط حتى تكتمل, ولا أحترم بدايات**
**الأوراق ولا نهاياتها, أكتب طولاً أو عرضاً , لايهم**.

**والكلمة القَبيحة اضغطها بقوة على الأوراق حتى تتألم, و أسمع أنينها**
**بساديّة يائس, أحفرها حفراً حتى يصبح لها شكلٌ آخر, أو اشردها بين**
**سطرين متعاقبين حتى يتمزَّق فيها المَعنى, هكذا اركض على أوراقي**
**بجنون, وألعن كل شيء, وأبكي عليه**. "




-- "* *صرتُ أعتقد أن فُقداني للكتابة, وللوطن, ولأمي, لم تكن إلا محاولاتٍ مني**
**لفقد أشياء أخرى غيركِ, أردت أن يجتمع الحزن على الحزن, فيمتزج بعضها مع**
**بعض حتى تندثر معالم حزنك الأول, رُبما صدّقني بعضهم و أنا أقول هذا فيما بعد**,
**وربما ظنّني مجنوناً ذهب الحب بعقله, ولكني أؤمن أن الطعنة الواحدة أشد إيلاماً**
**من الطعنتين, والجرح يكون أكثر وجعاً عندما يكون بقية الجسم سَليماً, و أنا أردتُ**
**أن أشتت أفكاري بين عدّة أحزان حتى لاينفرد بي حزنٌ واحد, فيقتُلني** . "


**مِنْ رِوَاية [ سَقفُ الكِفَايَة ] لِلكاتِب { مُحمّد حسن علوان** }** 

::**//**::*

----------


## غادة جاد

*خلينا ماشيين زي ما ماشيين*
*مين عارف مين بكره جايب إيه !!*

*****

*ومادام عايشين ومادام قادرين*
*نحلم بنخاف من حلمنا ليه ؟؟!!*


*****


*أغنية لخالد سليم*
 ::'(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *المَجِيءُ / الذَهَاب :*
> 
> *وَ لأنّكِ لمْ تَكوني وَ لو للحظَة .. أُنثى عَادِيّة** ..*
> *فَكذلكَ كَان مَجِيئُكِ ... وَ كذلكَ صَار ذهابُك** !*
> 
> *فَفِي مجيئكِ تعلمّت الكَثير مما كُنت أعلم ... وَلكنْ بِـ صُورة أجمل** !*
> *كَأن أَنطِق اسْمَك بِطرِيقَة أروَع ! ، أو أن أهمسَ :أُحبكِ بِنبْرَة لم يَسبِق إِليها صَوت بَشرْ** !*
> *تَعَلّمت كيف أَصنع مِن الأشياءِ التّافهة أَشياء عَظيمة ! ،*
> *وَ كيفَ أُحول الرّوح إلى حَرف وَ الحرفَ إلى كَلِمة وَ الكَلمة إِلَى جُملَة وَ الجُملةَ إِلى لَوحة و اللوحَة إِلى صورَة و الصُّورة إلى مُوسيقى ؛ وَ المُوسيقى إِلى بضْعَةِ أَنفاسٍ مِن صَدْرِك !*
> ...







> *-- "**هي تخشى عليَّ من كتمانٍ يقرضني** ,
> **و أنا أخشى عليها من بوح يؤلمها**,
> **ستستجوب دموعي حتما, وهذا مايمنعني من اللجوء إليها** .
> **ياليتني أعقد معها اتفاقاً خفياً أسكب بِموجبه العبرات** ,
> **وأحتفظ بالأسرار, آخذ منها دفأها , وأمنحها بدلاً منه دموعي فقط** "
> 
> <<* *فِي خِطَابٍ ذاتِيٍّ مُوجّهٍ لِـ وَالِدَتِهِ** ’**،**’*





> *-- "* *عندما يَتملكُني القنوط, أكتب بطريقة مختلفة عن كل أساليبي**,
> **القي بأصول الكتابة عرض الحائط, لا أكتب كلمات ذات معنى, لا أضع**
> **النقاط على الحروف, لا أصل الخطوط حتى تكتمل, ولا أحترم بدايات**
> **الأوراق ولا نهاياتها, أكتب طولاً أو عرضاً , لايهم**.
> 
> **والكلمة القَبيحة اضغطها بقوة على الأوراق حتى تتألم, و أسمع أنينها**
> **بساديّة يائس, أحفرها حفراً حتى يصبح لها شكلٌ آخر, أو اشردها بين**
> **سطرين متعاقبين حتى يتمزَّق فيها المَعنى, هكذا اركض على أوراقي**
> **بجنون, وألعن كل شيء, وأبكي عليه**. "*





حقاً ....إن من البيان لسحر :2: 

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

فى صحيح الإمام مسلم 
قال أرق قلب عرفته البشريه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كلاما معناه
*يدخل الجنة أقوام أفئدتهم مثل أفئدة الطير*
قيل أى متوكلون 
وقيل قلوبهم رقيقه
وأنا أرى من خلال تأمل مخلوقات الله تعالى
والتمتع بعجائب قدرتة عز وجل
من سره أن يكون له قلب مثل قلوب الطير 
فليسبح الله ساعة قبل الغروب وساعة قبل الشروق 
ففى هذا الوقت بالذات أستشعر للطير ..
مع الله حديث
و لا أرى عادة هى عليها الأدوم
مثلما تفعل قبل الغروب والشروق
*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان ربى العظيم*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*عزيزتي .. جيهان

شكراً لإفتتاحك هذا الموضوع القيم 
حقاً غاليتي .. غالباً ما نقرأ أو نسمع أقوالاً .. تسر بها الروح 
ويطرب لها الفكر ..

..اياكم و محقرات الذنوب فان الصغير منها يدعوا الي الكبير 
و قيل من العود ثقلت ظهور الحطابين 
ومن الهفوة الي الهفوة كثرت ذنوب الخطائين..

علي بن ابي طالب (ع)

:
:*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا زلتُ أُفجعُ فى البشر....!!
لازلتُ رغم الحرص.. والعزلة.. والدروس الأليمة.. أُفجع فيهم....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
متى تُغادرنى تلك الطفلة الساذجة المصدقة للوعد بالحب.... ؟؟؟؟
متى تغادرنى تلك البلهاء المتفانية فى بناء الجنة الموعودة على الارض... ؟؟؟؟
متى تعرف أن هذه الارض ما هى إلا داراً للشقاء ولن تكون أبداً جنة أو مدينة فاضلة...؟؟؟؟
مازالت رغم الدرب.. ورغم الكرب.. ورغم الصعب
تنشدُ الحلم المستحيل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Sad: 

جيهان محمد على

----------


## بنت شهريار

والله الواحد مش عارف يرد يقول ايه على جمال تعبيراتك
وصدق كلماتك يا جيهان

تسلم ايدك
متابعة كالعادة
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> والله الواحد مش عارف يرد يقول ايه على جمال تعبيراتك
> وصدق كلماتك يا جيهان
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> متابعة كالعادة


أشكرك يا عبير على رقتك وذوقك حبيبة قلبى
بس صدقينى لما بنسيب أرواحنا تتكلم على سجيتها بتكون النتائج مذهلة
الكلام اللى بيعلم جوانا تأكدى بيكون مصدره الروح مش أى حاجة تانية .... ممكن تلاقى كلمات بسيطة جدا ويمكن بنستعملها ملايين المرات فى حياتنا لكن لما بيقولها شخص معين فى موقف معين تلاقينا نحسها ويمكن جسمنا يقشعر لما نسمعها عارفة ليه؟؟ لأنه قالها بروحه وبمنتهى الصدق اللى فى الدنيا... صدقينى الموضوع مافيهوش اى عبقرية .... بس هى الروح لما بنطلق سراحها 
هههههههههههه آسفة رغيت كتير  :l2: 
نورتينى ياقمر
 :Smart:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *المَجِيءُ / الذَهَاب :*
> 
> *وَ لأنّكِ لمْ تَكوني وَ لو للحظَة .. أُنثى عَادِيّة** ..*
> *فَكذلكَ كَان مَجِيئُكِ ... وَ كذلكَ صَار ذهابُك** !* 
> *فَفِي مجيئكِ تعلمّت الكَثير مما كُنت أعلم ... وَلكنْ بِـ صُورة أجمل** !*
> *كَأن أَنطِق اسْمَك بِطرِيقَة أروَع ! ، أو أن أهمسَ :أُحبكِ بِنبْرَة لم يَسبِق إِليها صَوت بَشرْ** !*
> *تَعَلّمت كيف أَصنع مِن الأشياءِ التّافهة أَشياء عَظيمة ! ،*
> *وَ كيفَ أُحول الرّوح إلى حَرف وَ الحرفَ إلى كَلِمة وَ الكَلمة إِلَى جُملَة وَ الجُملةَ إِلى لَوحة و اللوحَة إِلى صورَة و الصُّورة إلى مُوسيقى ؛ وَ المُوسيقى إِلى بضْعَةِ أَنفاسٍ مِن صَدْرِك !*
> *وَ فِي مَجيئِك أَيضًا أصبحت رجلاً باذخ الإغراءِ ؛ صَار ملهمًا لجُنون أُنوثتكِ ؛ وَ مُحَرِّضًا*
> ...


ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو في كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جيهان

دايما بقولها..و هفضل أقولها


اختياراتك شديدة الرقي   :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

انا من كتر استمتاعي بالاختيار ده


مش عارفة اكمل قراية

وصف ..لمحبوبة..أكيد مش من الارض


و لا لا يمكن قلب المحب هو اللي مش من البشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


المهم انه وصف رائع..رقيق..هادئ


ملالالالالائكي


شكرا لك جيهان..امتعتيني..كالعادة 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> هو في كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


للاسف مافيش يا إيمان  :No: 


وجودك دائماً مصدر سعادة لا تنتهى بالنسبة لى يا إيمان
تحياتى لذائقتك الحساسة حبيبتى

----------


## غادة جاد

*" المصريون مروا من هنا "*






*عصام الشوالي*
* المعلق الرياضي التونسي*
*في التعليق عن ماتش مصر والبرازيل*

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

















.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

التأمل ....هو مايصنع للإنسان فلسفته فى  الحياة ... هو مايساعدنا على تكوين قناعاتنا وأهدافنا  ...هو ما يجعلنا  أكثر قرباً من البشر ومن سلوكياتهم وطبائعهم الإنسانية وبالتالى يجعلنا أكثر تقبلاً  و تفهماً لأخطائهم وذلاتهم وما أكثرها.....!!!

نستطيع بعد كل هذا ان نكون أكثر نجاحاً قطعاً بحياتنا...  ولكن ليس بالضرورة نكون أكثر سعادة ... 



جيهان محمد على

----------


## سوما

كلمات ومشاركات رائعة يا جيهان ,, تسلم ايدك .. :f2: 

*«كل فتاة تحب أن يقال انها حلوة وساحرة وفاتنه وملكة جمال والسؤال: ما الجمال؟ هل الجمال هوالبودرة والاحمر والكريم والروج والكحل؟، 
هل هو لون الشعر وطول الشعر وشكل التسريحة ومحيط الوسط وخرطة الرجلين واستدارة الردفين؟، 
هل الجمال فستان وباروكة وشنطة وجزمة ونظارة؟، 
المرأة يخيل لها ذلك، يخيل لها أن الجمال يكون رسمة على الوجه، وتنسى أن كل هذا طلاء ودهان، فالوجه الجميل والتقاطيع الدقيقة الحلوة هى نوع من الجمال يفقد تأثيره مع التعود والمعاشرة..!!

الجمال الحقيقى هو جمال الشخصية وحلاوة السجايا وطهارة الروح، النفس العفيفة الفياضة بالرحمة والمودة والحنان ,
والأمومة هى النفس الجميلة، والخلق الطيب الحميد، والطبع الصبور الحليم والمتسامح، والفطرة الصريحة البسيطة، والروح الشفيفة الحساسة.

اى قيمة لوجه جميل وطبع قاس وخوان مراوغ خبيث، إذا أردت أن تحكم على جمال المرأة لا تنظرإليها بعينك وانما انظر اليها بعقلك لترى ماذا يختفى وراء الديكور؟؟!!»

الدكتور الراحل مصطفى محمود ( رحمه الله )*
 :2:

----------


## اسير النيل

السلام عليكم

انتي بارعة في اختيار المواضيع كم انا فاقد اشياء ثمينه ووجدتها في كتابات جيهان

ماشاء اللة عليكي

----------


## سوما

«لم أكن أبدًا واحدة من الشخصيات التي تلتقط الأجزاء المتكسرة وتلصقها ثم تخبر نفسها أن هذا الشيء الملصوق لا يختلف عن ما كان قبلًا... 
ما انكسر قد انكسر وانتهى الأمر، وأنا أُفضل أن أتذكره بأجمل شكل كان عليه عن أن أصلحه وتظل شروخه أمامي طالما حييت.!!»

الكاتبة :مارجاريت مونرلين ميتشل مؤلفة قصة: ذهب مع الريح ..
 :2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا صباح الخوف عليكم ..
يا مساء الكبرياء
حرَّكو الموت فوق ايديكمْ واهتفوا :
" عايشين ... نشاء "
دي الإرادة والعباده
مش عَطِيَّة واللاَّ عاده
مش خَيار عند اللي عايش ..
للِّي عايش ما يشاء

رشا عبد الرازق

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولاني عفوية اصدم كثيرا 
ماذنب عفويتي , الومها , الوم من صدمني ام الومني انا 
  لا اعرف , كل ما اعرفه اني داخليا استمتع بها وعندما يستغلها الاخرون ادفع ضريبة هذه المتعه 

تبا للاخرين

انسانة عفوية  :2: 

تحبين الأطفال ؟.. برافو .. لكنھم طبعًا ھؤلاء الأطفال الذين يظھرون على
علب الألبان الصناعية .. لو استطعت أن تحبي طفلاً قذرًا فقيرًا مبلل
الثياب يتزاحم الذباب والمخاط حول وجھه فأنا أقر لك بأنك أنثى كاملة.." 
—

أحمد خالد توفيق         

                           " الخيانة في نظري هي أكبر دليل على أن العواطف ولّت " 
 الممثلة الاسبانية بنيلوبي كروز، بطلة فلم (الأحضان المحطمة).

"  الشيء الوحيد الذي يستهلكه الأطفال أسرع من الأحذية، هم الأباء "
 جون ج. بلومب، ترجمتها من بطاقة إلكنرونية مصورة 
The one thing childern wear out faster than shoes is parents.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أين أذهب بك بعيداً عنك 

 مُفرَغاً فيك 

 مُحتوياً إيّاك 

 أين أذهب 

 وما كُنت أعرف أنّ أحداً يحتلّ أحداً كبحر 

 وأنّه يَسكنه كهاوية..

أنسى الحاج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ماذا يقول الشعراء؟
يكذبون فقط!
أعرف أحدهم
لا يحلم مطلقا
وينام نوما عميقا،
لكن، في الصباح، حين يستيقظ
وبينما ينتعل خفيه
كان يروي دائما حلما ساحرا.
أما أنا، أنام بشكل سيء
وحين أغفو
أجد نفسي، فجأة في إطار غريب.
يخيفني ذلك أحيانا
وفي أفضل الحالات، أجده كريها
ولا مرة، في الحلم، تنزهت
وسط الزهور.
ومع ذلك!

أدين لليل
ببعض اللحظات النادرة،
إذ بفضل صمته وعتمته
ألتقي الأموات
كل الذين أحببتهم.          
 


*ياروسلاف سيفرت*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ما زلت متابعة




مستمتعة



أتجول بين الكلمات و الجمل


طالما كان أكبر عشقي عالم الادب بمختلف جنباته


و طالما كان جم استمتاعي ما يقوله الأخرون ذوي العقول المتحضرة

فأعتبر ما يقولون خلاصة حياتهم..هدية ثمينة للغاية 

وسام..انتقيت جملة شاركت بها لأضعها في توقيعي..رائعة اختياراتك ..مثلك تماما  :f2: 


جيهان..رائعة بكل المقاييس  :f2:

----------


## سوما

> وسام..انتقيت جملة شاركت بها لأضعها في توقيعي..رائعة اختياراتك ..مثلك تماما


أشكرك جدااااااا يا د. إيمان على تشجيعك الجميل وردك الأجمل .. :f2: 
وفعلاً الجملة دى من أول ما قرأتها حستها جدااااااا وتأكدت من بمدى صحتها فعجبنى معناها أوى ..!!


*« الشجاع من يخلق من اليأس أمل ,, لان اليأس فيه طعم الموت و الشجاعة معني الحياة..»

على الجارم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[center]* زهرة*

* أتمشى أنا وشيخوختي*
* في رواقِ الجامعة*
* حيثُ الأزهارُ تتفتحُ عن شوارع ليستْ لي*
* والأزرارُ تتفتّقُ عن ربيعٍ ليس لي*
* أنا وشيخوختي...*
* نتسكعُ بلا صديقةٍ*
*         ولا ذكرياتٍ*
* نتلصّصُ للسيقانِ البضّةِ*
* .. والمواعيدِ المختلسةِ من وراءِ ظهرِ سيبويه*
* ونبتسمُ بصمتٍ*
* ياه...*
* منذ متى لمْ أضعْ كفي عليه* 
* فأتذكّرُ أنَّ لي شيئاً ينبضُ هناك* 
* في هذه الزاويةِ المهجورةِ من صدري..*

* ***

* تساؤل خاص*

* بين الكرسيِّ المكسورِ، وطاولةِ القلب* 
* فكّرتُ بحالِ الشعرِ، وحالي* 
* ما جدوى أنْ تَسَعَ العالمَ*
* في بيتٍ شعريٍّ* 
* وتعيشُ بلا بيتٍ* 
* ما جدوى أنْ تحتضنَ الفتياتُ دواوينَكَ* 
* لكنكَ لنْ تحضنَ، في آخرةِ الليلِ…*
* سوى الأحلامْ* 
* ما جدوى أنْ يتصدرَ أسمُكَ أعمدةَ الصفحاتِ..*
* ويعرفكَ القرّاءْ* 
* لكنكَ حينَ تمرُّ أمامَ المطعمِ* 
* لنْ يعرفَ منك سوى بنطالٍ رثٍّ* 
* يجلسُ – كلَّ مساءٍ – منعزلاً، قلقاً* 
* لا يجرؤُ، أنْ يطلبَ…* 
* أكثرَ من صحنِ حساءْ ..!*


*عدنان الصائغ*
*تكوينات*

----------


## سوما

*« يستطيع الإنسان أن يتمنى ما يشاء ,, لكنه لا يستطيع أن ينال مايشاء .. »

جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## ميدو230

إلى من لها في القلب قلب ينبض بحبها ونبض فى النبض ينبض بعشقها حبيبتى اكتب اليك وقد زاد شتياقي ودمع العين يجري كل سواقي متا الأيام تسمح لنا بالتلاقي وتجمعنا الايام بلا فراقي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كفرت بالأقـلام والدفاتـر ..
كفـرت  بالفصحى .. التي تحبـل وهي عاقـر ..!
كفرت بالشعـر  .. الذي لايوقـف الظلـم .. ولايحرك الضمائـر ..! 
 أحمـد مطـر ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

تعجز يدى عن تسجيل اعجابها بكلماتكم
سلمت يداكم
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قديماً; أحبّ الناس الزُهّاد،  لِأنهم لا يحتاجون شيئاً ممّا في أيدي الناس، هُم أقوى من غواية المال،  وغواية السُلطة، وغواية المرأة، وغواية الأهواء بين المطمع والمطمح، والناس  يُحبّون من لا يُكلّفهم شيئاً، وهُم يُعطون رغباً ورهباً، والزاهد لا  يحتاج في الحالتين. كاد من لا يحتاج أن يكون إلَهاً !


* عبد الواحد اليحيائي

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

كاد من لا يحتاج ان يكون إلها
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



صح..تمام

..........................ز


لكن..إن وجد هذا الشخص

كيف سيكون واقعه؟؟

كيف سيتحاشى و يصمد أمام نظرات الاستنكار

لن يصدق الناس..ترفعه على كونه..زاهد

فزهّاد الحياة عزيزتي جيهان

أصبحوا متهمين إلى أن تثبت برائتهم

و لن تثبت..إلا في دار الحق

زهدهم..غايتهم

و سبب شقائهم في الحياة

جيهان...جزاك الله خيرا كثيييييييييييييييرا

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كفرت بالأقـلام والدفاتـر ..
> 
> كفـرت بالفصحى .. التي تحبـل وهي عاقـر ..!
> كفرت بالشعـر .. الذي لايوقـف الظلـم .. ولايحرك الضمائـر ..! 
> 
> أحمـد مطـر ..


الله يا مطر 
الله ياشاعر بجد
تفزعنى تلك الحقيقه 
وأستشعر  تفاصيل الغربة 
فالجماليات الحسيه باتت بصدق 
فى قائمة المفقودات
ولاتزال رياح الماديه تعصف رويدا رويدا 
بكنوز انسانيتنا 
ولازلنا نتسائل بمنتهى السذاجه 
هى الدنيا جرى فيها إيه؟ 
جيهان محمد على  :f2: 
مسائك وعى

----------


## صفحات العمر

جاء رجل الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  
فناداه بصوت جهورى يا مُحمد
فأجابه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوا من صوته : هاؤم
قال : ما علامة الله فيما يريد وعلامته فيما لا يريد ؟
قال له صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما اسمك ؟
قال : زيد الخيل
ثم سأله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف أصبحت يا زيد؟
قال  :
أصبحت أحب الخير وأهله 
فإن قدرت عليه سارعت إاليه
وإن لم اقدر عليه حننت إليه وبكيت عليه
فقال له النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بل أنت زيد الخير 
ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 يا زيد هذا علامة الله فيما يريد
ولو أرادك الله لغير ذلك 
لا يبالى فى أودية الارض هلكك
أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تعجز يدى عن تسجيل اعجابها بكلماتكم
> سلمت يداكم


أشكرك يا عبير على متابعتك وتشجيعك الدائم للموضوع
دمت بخير وسلام

 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كاد من لا يحتاج ان يكون إلها
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> صح..تمام
> 
> ..........................ز
> 
> ...


زهاد الحياة لا يعنيهم الناس كثيرا...
ماذا يظنون...
فى ماذا يفكرون...
بماذا يحلمون...
إلى ماذا يطمحون ....
كل تفاصيلهم التافهة  لا تستوقفهم كثيرا عزيزتى
إنهم سعداء فقط ... بإستغنائهم عن العالم ... كل العالم
تحياتى إيمان
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله يا مطر 
> الله ياشاعر بجد
> تفزعنى تلك الحقيقه 
> وأستشعر  تفاصيل الغربة 
> فالجماليات الحسيه باتت بصدق 
> فى قائمة المفقودات
> ولاتزال رياح الماديه تعصف رويدا رويدا 
> بكنوز انسانيتنا 
> ولازلنا نتسائل بمنتهى السذاجه 
> ...


إن كان مطر قد كفر بالفصحى وبالشعر فأنا قد كفرت بكل ما من شأنه قتل الروح والوجدان
قتل معنى الحب داخل القلوب... سجن العقول وتقييد حريتها ... سحق الخيال وتشويه الاحلام
كفرت بالصراع والضياع والامانى الثكلى التى باتت هى كل نصيبنا من هذا العالم 
كفرت بأنانية الانسان التى شوهت كل مشاعره النبيلة .... حتى الحب!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من ذا الذى يعيد لى إيمانى يا أخى بهذا العالم من جديد .... من ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

تحياتى أخى العزيز ... صفحات العمر
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنت أسخر من كل معلومة أخرى لا تطابق في مقاييسها المنطقية تلك  المعلومات البدائية . وسرعان ما أحكم على كل أمر يخالف مفاهيمي السابقة  بأنه مستحيل - ثم أمط شفتي غرورا واستكبارا -.

إن المقاييس التي نميز بها بين المستحيل والممكن من الأمور هي في الواقع  مقاييس نسبية . إذ هي منبعثة من التقاليد والمصطلحات والمواضعات الاجتماعية  التي تعود عليها الفرد أو أوحي بها إليه في بيته أو مدرسته أو ناديه  ...فالفرد الذي لم يرى مذياعا ولم يسمع عن الإذاعة شيئا من قبل , لا يكاد  يصدق إذا أخبره أحد أصدقائه بأن هناك آلة يسمع بها الإنسان صوت غيره على  بعد آلاف الأميال.

إن تركيب العقل البشري متماثل في جميع الناس سيان في ذلك بين المتعلمين  وغير المتعلمين. فكل إنسان على عقله منظار أو إطار ينظر إلى الكون من  خلاله , وهو أذن لا يصدق بالأمور التي تقع خارج هذا الإطار.
 *الوردي - خوارق اللاشعور*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"..ربما جاء يوم نجلس فيه معاً لا لكي نتفاخر و نتباهى ,  
ولكن لكى نتذكّر و ندرس و نعلّم أولادنا وأحفادنا جيلاً بعد جيل
قصة الكفاح ومشاقة , مرارة الهزيمة  وألامها , وحلاوة النصر وآماله"

الرئيس السادات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حقاً يختلف الرجل والمرأة جسدياً ، وعقلياً ، الأمر الذي  جعل هذا الفرق يقود إلى هيمنة الرجل على المرأة ، وعزلها عن النشاطات  الفكرية عموماً ، ووضعها بين جدران المنزل. وأنا على ثقة أنها لو مارست  السياسة ، ستكون مثل الرجل. ربما ستصنع سياسة مختلفة ، سياسة أفضل من  السياسات التي يصنعها الرجال!"

*لودفيج فويرباخ*


* لا تفعلي شي ء لا ترغبيه ، لا  تقتلي رجل*
*_ أنا إمرأة ، معتادة على أن أفعل أمور لا أرغبها*

*فيلم أمريكى*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*أنا كل يوم أسمع فلان عذبوه*
* أسرح فى بغداد والجزاير وأتوه*
* ما اعجبش من اللى يطيق بجسمه العذاب*
* واعجب من اللى يطيق يعذب أخوه*
* عجبى !!!!!

 "صلاح جاهين"

*

----------


## سوما

*«المصيبة ليس في ظلم الأشرار ,, بل في صمت الأخيار..!! »

مارتن لوثر كنج*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إن الدنيا دحض مزلة,ودار مذلة, عمرانها إلى خرائب صائر,  وساكنها إلى 
القبور زائر, شملها على الفرق موقوف, وغناها إلى الفقر مصروف,  الإكثار 
فيها إعسار, والإعسار فيها يسار.
فافزع إلى الله, وارض برزق الله,  لا تتسلف من دار فنائك إلى دار بقائك. د
فان عيشك فيء زائل, وجدار مائل, أكثر من  عملك, وأقصر من أملك.

----------


## صفحات العمر

> إن كان مطر قد كفر بالفصحى وبالشعر فأنا قد كفرت بكل ما من شأنه قتل الروح والوجدان
> 
> قتل معنى الحب داخل القلوب... سجن العقول وتقييد حريتها ... سحق الخيال وتشويه الاحلام
> كفرت بالصراع والضياع والامانى الثكلى التى باتت هى كل نصيبنا من هذا العالم 
> كفرت بأنانية الانسان التى شوهت كل مشاعره النبيلة .... حتى الحب!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> من ذا الذى يعيد لى إيمانى يا أخى بهذا العالم من جديد .... من ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! 
> تحياتى أخى العزيز ... صفحات العمر


 

أستشعر أن رثاء مطر الحزين 
وغضبتك الشديدة الإيجابيه
ليست للفصحى أو للشعر بصفه عامه 
ولكنها رساله مجازيه للقلوب التى تركت نفسها 
فى مهب رياح المادية 
تعصف بها وتأخذها دون أدنى مقاومه 
من براح الجماعية الى سجن الأنا !!!
شىء مؤلم أن يكفر الشاعر بحروف رسالته
وأدوات بثها على الهواء مباشرة للقلوب والعقول .
وماذا بعد ان نفقد الرؤية الحسية للأشياء
لعمرى أن الشعر الآن يا عزيزتى 
يؤذن فى الصحراء !!!

أختى العزيرة / جيهان محمد على :f2: 
تقديرى العميق لكِ

----------


## صفحات العمر

كلامك زى قلب الضى ..
لو يفرد مداه ع الكون
وفين ما يكون
يزيح عتمة ضلام قاسيه
وليه يا نينى عين الحرف.. ؟
مشاعرنا بقت ناسيه
وتايهانه
كما ريشه ف مهب الريح
يفتت جسمها الواهن سهام الملح
تتمايل
تطير أكتر
ومهما ياعينى تتحايل
على خوفها
تخاف أكتر
تتوه أكتر
فطعم الجرح يسكنها بلون باهت
خلاص تاهت
 
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كلامك زى قلب الضى ..
> لو يفرد مداه ع الكون
> وفين ما يكون
> يزيح عتمة ضلام قاسيه
> وليه يا نينى عين الحرف.. ؟
> مشاعرنا بقت ناسيه
> وتايهانه
> كما ريشه ف مهب الريح
> يفتت جسمها الواهن سهام الملح
> ...


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن الإطار الفكري الذي ينظر الإنسان من خلاله إلى الكون مؤلف جزؤه الأكبر  من المصطلحات والمألوفات والمفترضات التي يوحي بها المجتمع إليه ويغرزها في  أعماق عقله الباطن . والإنسان متأثر بها من حيث لا يشعر . فهو حين ينظر  إلى ما حوله لا يدرك أن نظرته مقيدة ومحدودة . وكل يقينه أنه حر في تفكيره.  وهنا يكمن الخطر , فهو لا يكاد يرى أحداً يخالفه في رأيه حتى يثور غاضبا  ويتحفز للاعتداء عليه . وهو عندما يعتدي على المخالف له بالرأي لا يعد ذلك  شيناً ولاظلما إذ هو يعتقد بأنه يجاهد في سبيل الحقيقة ويكافح ضد الباطل .

وأغلب الحروب والاضطهادات التي شنها البشر بعضهم على بعض في سبيل مذهب من  المذاهب الدينية أو السياسية ناتجة عن وجود هذا الإطار اللاشعوري على عقل  الإنسان. 


 *خوارق اللاشعور-الوردي- ص45*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحياة ألم يخفيه أمل ، و أمل يحققه عمل ، و عمل ينهييه أجل ، ثم يجزى كل  امرئ بما فعل !




*لانه يغذي الحزن .ويوقظ مواجعك, ويخدعك بإيهامك انك  تلتقين فيه الرجل الذي ماعاد من مجال للالتقاء به في الحياه لهذا سمي  السرير مخدع .* 

هي تقول :

 الحُب .. ماهو  موعد في نص الليل في مقهى
 ولا شهوة جسد فارغ !  ولا حتى مسج مشبوه ! ولا همسه ولا لمسه !

 هو  " اللحظه اللي فيها تنام وانت [ متطمّن ] .


من مدونة أحدهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبينى دون ان تمرغى أنفى فى التراب
*

لا تبحثي  في داخلي عنك

فإني لم أعتنقك

لا تبني قصرك الثقيل على أرضية قلبي المتهالكة !

ابتعدي عن قلبي العاري ..

قلبي ليس كما تتخيلين

لا تتحدثي وكأنكِ تعرفين

حسناً ..

أني أحذرك .. أن تستعملي روحي كـ منديل تكفكفين به دموعك .. تلقين به ثم  ترحلين

لستُ أنا من تسلبينه حياته رغم ذلك تتأففين ..

أحذري

لستُ انا فابحثي عن غيري ممن تتقنين عليهم فنون خجلكِ العذري المقيت !


“”


لا تحاولي البكاء على صدري .. أضلاعي الممزقة تهتز لتلّف بعطف قلباً عليل  ..

كـ مهد أمٍ تدثر صبيها خوفاً من عليه من نسمات برد تمرّ عبثاً بجسده ..

تلفه في حضنها وتخبئة عن ندفات متجمدة في حين يتخذ الثلج ظهرها متكأً ..  تتجمد هيَ لتذيب الثلج عن شفتيه .. حتى يستطيع الهمس : بـ أمي دفيني !

لا تهمسي بي : احمني

ومن يحميني منك ؟

من قلبك المتقّلب كـ موجه لطيفة متقلّبه تثور فجأة لتغرق القرى وما جاورها !

قرى قلبي مأهولة بالسكان فلا تغرقيني ..

لا تختبريني في نبضك الذي يضجّ في الثانية الواحدة حبّاً وعشقاً ومقتاً  وحقداً !

لا تخبريني عن قلب الأنثى الذي يشكّل طيور الحب ثم يقتلها .. ويسرف بالدموع  ليسرق شفقة المنكوبين والفقراء مني !

صدقاً ..

من يحميني من عينيكِ التي تخطّ أقداراً للحب .. لن أموت حبّاً بك .. لن  أُرقد أمتعتي في قائمة الانتظار عندك لأستولي على إحدى نظراتك الباردة ..  لن أركع إلا لخالق إنسانيتي التي تأباكِ ونرجسيتك المقيتة !

إني اعتذر عن إحراق نفسي لإذابة جلود قسوتك المتراكمة ..

لستُ أنا من تظنين ..

لن أكون جرّاحك الذي يتفنن برقع جروحك .. ولا ذلك الملاك الذي يزف أرواح  الناس ليربطها بفرح كلما خبى نفث به ليحيه !

لستُ أمك التي تحبك بكل حماقاتك وطيشك .. التي تسهر لتنامين قريرة العين ..  التي تغزل حبها مع ضفائرك الذهبية .. التي تهديك صحتها لتقع طريحة الفراش  ثم تموت بعيداً عنك ..

لن أكون نفراً من خدمكِ الذي يركضون خلفكِ لتركليهم بأطراف قدميكِ المعطرة !

لا أملكُ جمالاً لأتباهى به .. ولا أملك حسناً يأسرك و رحم الله امرئ عرف  قدر نفسه ..

لكني أملك عزة نفس ضخمة و لن تستطيعي ضمي لـ قائمة الوفيات عندك !

لن يخطّ تاريخ انتهاء صلاحيتي أبداً ..

ابعدي أرشيف علاقاتكِ المرّه عني !

لا تتحدثي عن مجانينك الذي ماتوا حباّ فيك ..

ليسوا قيس ولستِ انتِ بالطبع ليلى ..

“”"


أنا لمحة ريح تهمس في أذنك اليمنى ” أحبك ” ثم ترحل !

تغرقك ثم تنزعكِ !

تجّمدكِ ثم تصهرك !

تحولكِ ركاماً ثم تعيد تجميعك !

هذا أنا

أنا قلب لا تستطيعين أسره بجمالك وبتألقكِ .. فإن أكثر ما علمتني اياه  الحياة تمزيق الأقنعة وإلقاءها بعيداً !

لا تتوقعي مني عطاءً .. لن أنحني لك .. و لن يحدودب ظهري من أجلك ..

ابحثي عن من يتقن الركوع عند قدميكِ غيري أو ارحلي !


لا تهمسي بي :

أحتويني

ومن يحضن حزني ويخنقه .. ويقطع عروق الوجع ليتفجر ألماً راحل ؟!

هل ستلفين ساعديكِ حولي حتى يتدفق دمعي بقوة شبيهة بجريان الدم في عروقك  الدافئة ؟

أو ستعلميني كيف ابتسم .. أو كيف أغزل خيوط الابتسامة على شفتي ؟

لا تطلبي مني أن أكون الرجل الذي يدثر ألامك .. والأنثى التي تشبعكِ حناناً  .. والطفل الذي يحتاجك ..

هيّا علمي معشر النساء كيف يكون الكيد لكن لا تعلميني كيف اخضع كيف اركع  كيف أتجرد من مبادئي لأجلك !

افتحي يدينكِ لشمسي .. اجعليها ترقد في قلبك حتى تحرقهـ فيتفجر دفئا يغمر  قرى جليدي فيذيبها !

شديني إليكِ بقوة .. أعتنقيني مبدأً .. ارسميني حلماً .. علميني كيف أبوح و  اسرقي كلمات الحزن .. واريها بعيداً عني و أشنقيها في الصحاري في البحار  .. في أي مكان أعجز عن الوصول له !

اقتربي .. انهشي وجعاً لا افهمه ..

اقتربي أكثر و أريحيني !

رتبي حُلماً صغيراً في عينيّ و أهمسي بي : أنت أعظم رجل في كوني و أنقى طفل  في مملكتي و أصدق أنثى في عالمي ..

يا ساكنة أوتار القلب

أحبيني !

دون أن تمرغي أنفي بالتراب ..

أحبيني !

دون أن تجعلي مني شاعراً وظيفته التغني بجمالك !

أحبيني بطهر بصدق بضعف ..

أو أرحلي عني و اتركيني !

فلستِ آخر من بصق في وجهي غدراً

و رَحَلْ !* 




من أجمل ما قرأت ... نص أدبى ساااااحر  ::h:: 
لا أعرف الإسم الحقيقى لصاحبه للاسف ولكنه موقع بإسم (تجاعيد)

----------


## سوما

*" إن العمى ليس بشيء وإن الصمم ليس بشيء,,
فكلنا في حقيقة الأمر عمي وصم عن الجلائل الخالدة في هذا الكون العظيم".

الكاتبة  هيلين كيلر..*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا يهمني متى واين سأموت. 
 لا أعرف حدوداَ فالعالم بأسره وطني. 
 ان الطريق مظلم و حالك فاذا لم تحترق انت وانا فمن سينير الطريق. 
 اما أن ينتصر او يموت. وكثيرون سقطوا في طريق النصر الطويل. 
 الثوار يملؤون العالم ضجيجا كي لا ينام العالم بثقله على أجساد الفقراء. 
 لن يكون لدينا ما نحيا من أجله، ان لم نكن على استعداد أن نموت من أجله. 
 أؤمن بأن النضال هو الحل الوحيد لأولئك الناس الذين يقاتلون لتحرير أنفسهم.  
 الثورة قوية كالفولاذ، حمراء كالجمر، باقية كالسنديان، عميقة كحبنا الوحشي  للوطن. 
 أنا لست محررا، المحررين لا وجود لهم، فالشعوب وحدها هي من تحرر نفسها. 
 انني أحس على وجهي بألم كل صفعة توجّه إلى مظلوم في هذه الدنيا، فأينما وجد  الظلم فذاك هو وطني

من أقوال تشي غيفارا

----------


## صفحات العمر

وفى أولات الربيع تداعب نسائم الدفء ستائر الشتاء 
وترتدى من جديد فروع الاشجار 
زيها الأخضر

محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـ  كانت بارعة الجمال ..  ألم تكن كذلك ؟ ، المرأة التي تركت ندبة فى قلبك .. هل كانت بشرتها بيضاء  كاللبن و عينيها خضراء كشجر الأرز في لبنان و شفتيها كرحيق العسل ذراعيها  كانتا ناعمتين مثل صدر الحمامة و نبيذ الرغبة كان يجرى فى عروقها
ـ  نعم  .. كانت جميله مثل جوهره
ـ الجوهرة لها نيران براقة لكنها لا تمنح  الدفء ، ونحن أيادينا ليست ناعمة لكنها قادرة على الخدمة ، أجسادنا ليست  ناصعة البياض لكنها قويه ، شفاهنا ليست معطره  لكنها تنطق بالصدق ، الحب  ليس فنا بالنسبة لنا لكننا نعتبره الحياة ، ملابسنا ليست موشاة بالذهب و  الكتان الناعم .. القوه و الشرف هو ما نرتديه ، مساكننا ليست  الأعمدة و  دهاليز القصور لكن أطفالنا يلعبون بسعاده سويا ، يمكننا أن نقدم لك القليل  لكننا نقدم لك كل ما نملكه
ـ أنا لا أمتلك القليل يا سيفرا ، أنا لا  أمتلك شيئا على الإطلاق
ـ لا شيء من البعض أكثر بكثير من الذهب عند  آخرينـــــ

من فيلم الوصايا العشر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*ن الحرب قد  اظهرت اننا لسنا اقوي من المصريين وان هالة التفوق والمبدأ السياسي  والعسكري القائل بان اسرائيل اقوي من العرب وان الهزيمة ستلحق بهم اذا  اجترأوا علي بدء الحرب هذا المبدأ لم يثبت ، لقد كانت لي نظرية هي ان اقامة  الجسور ستستغرق منهم طوال الليل واننا نستطيع منع هذا بمدرعاتنا ولكن تبين  لنا ان منعهم ليست مسألة سهلة وقد كلفنا جهدنا لارسال الدبابات الي جبهة  القتال ثمنا غاليا جدا ، فنحن لم نتوقع ذلك مطلقا* 

* موشي ديان وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي خلال حرب اكتوبر* 
* مؤتمر صحفي في 1973/10/9*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*برودِك
وانسحاب ضيك / سواد حالك
وقلقي واغتراب السكة من تحتي 
وانا ف حضنك
قيود اتلّونت دهبي
بنظرة عبيطة مديتلك
دراعاتي / قَناعاتي
نزلت ل موجك العاتي .. 
وانا بضحك
ومستمتع وانا حاسس 
"سيناريو" الكدبة م الأول ...!
بكدّب حسّي واسمعلك
"حوار" عمال بيتحوّل
ويتصاعد
ومن وشوشته لصراخه بصوت واحد
وانا بسمع
واشوف ابداع في تمثيلك 
وشوش بين اليرئ جداً 
وبين وش اغتصب ضيُه سواد ليلك 
ونظرة من سما الطيبة 
لنظرة كره في ملامحك
تكرّهني
ف يوم ما ندهني هذيانك وصدقته
وقلبي "البيبي" هدهدته على ....
جرحك!
على رفوف الوجع زاحم
وشوش بعدد ساعات توهتك
بقى يكبر 
على كتاف حيره مجنونه / وشاخ / عجّز
وكل حيطانك اللي محاوطه أوجاعه
عليها رافضه يتعكّز 
سمعتي عجّزه "بيخرّف"
أنا آآسف
وكان من امتى شيخ روحه بتتعرّف
على اللحظة اللي بتفرّق حياه من موت 
نحاسبه ازاي بيتصرّف
أنا آسف 
ده كان شبحي !!

شعر / هانى رمضان
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*وخطى
بصوتك الهلكان
على نبضى 
بطراطيفك
انا حاسه
وانا راضيه
بكل الضيق
بكل خنقه المشاوير
ومسامحه
فى كل قديم
وكل جديد
انا راسمه
بايدك انت 
مش ايدى
بحق الدق
فى وريدى
غناوى كتير
فاسمعنى
واسمعنى
ولمملمنى
حروف شِعرك
ده انا ضلك
وانا لونك
و مواويلك
تكون ليا
وبيا
وفيا
تكتبنى
جديد فى جديد
سارة ربيع

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ومن مشهد / إلــــى مشهد
بيشهد حرفك الشاعر 
بإن المعنى طوع سطرك
وبيشاطرك ..
دموع عينه
وحاسس قد إيه صوتك 
بيرجف نبض تكوينه
فيوههب لك ..
تفـانينه
ينور كل شمعاته 
بطيب خاطر ..
عشـــان خـاطرك
محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

> *مهما قولت .. و مهما روحت .. و مهما جيت .. 
> 
> فالخير كله من عند الله .. و بإرادة الله .. 
> 
> 
> و الرضا .. خير شكر لله علي نعمه ..*


*المهندس أحمد عبد الحكيم ..*
رحمه الله وغفر له ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *المهندس أحمد عبد الحكيم ..*
> رحمه الله وغفر له ..


الله يرحمه ويغفرله ويسكنه فسيح جناته إن شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*اكتشفت أخيراً أن  الكلمات التي يقولها عاشقان في لحظة عناق ,*
* والوعود التي يقطعانها في غمرة بكاء , لايجب أن تؤخذ بجديّة .!!*


* [ محمد حسن علوان / سقف الكافية ]*


*الأشيَاء التِي فقدنَاها  , والأوطَان التِي غادرنَاها و الأشخَاص الذيِن إقْتلعُوا منَا ،*
* غيابهُم لا يعنِي إختفائُهم !*
* إنهُم يتحَركُون فِي أعصَاب نهايَات أطرَافِناَ المبتُورة .*
* يعيشُون فينَا ، كَمًا يعيْش صَديِق رَحل .. ولا أحَد غيرنَا يراهُم !!* 
* وفِي الغِربَة يسكُنونَنا ، فيزدَادُ صقيعُ أطَرافِنا ، ونَنفضِحُ بهُم  برداً !!!*

* أحلام مستغانمي | عابر سرير*

*[أي علم هذا الذي لم  يستطع حتى الآن أن يضع أصوات من نحب في أقراص ، أو زجاجة دواء نتناولها  سرًّا ، عندما نصاب بوعكة عاطفية بدون أن يدري صاحبها كم نحن نحتاجه]*
* أحلام مستغانمي*
* عابر سرير*

*لماذا أحبت الحياة الموت..
فالتصقت به، لا تفارقه إلا لحظات؟
لماذا عشق الفرح الحزن..
ولم يعد أحدهما يأتي منفرداً
إلى ولائم القلوب؟
ولماذا كان على جرحي
أن يهوى مدينة لم تعد موجودة،
ورجلاً يموت كل يوم عشرات المرات...
مخطوفاً ومقصوفاً ومذعوراً ومُهاناً؟


كـ أيّة مواطنة متلبسة بالصدق..
أُعلن أنني تعبت من انفصام الشخصيات،
والشيزوفرانيا السياسية...
تعبت من انفصام الأرض عن الوطن..
وانفصام الإنسان عن المواطن..
وانفصام السياسي عن الأخلاقي..
وانفصام المقاتل عن القضية...
وانفصام الحرب عن ساحة المعركة الحقيقية...


*غادة السمان
من كتاب"رسائل الحنين إلى الياسمين"*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

_الإنسان ربما يضيع فرصته في الحياة،نتنفس،ونأكل ،ونشرب،ونشيخ،ثم نقترب من الموت،ولكن ليس هذا المقصود بالحياة.هذا -في الواقع- موت تدريجي يمتد من المهد إلى اللحد،سبعون سنة ونحن نتجه ببطء نحو الموت،هو موت تدريجي بالتعبير الدقيق.ربما أن ملايين الناس من حولنا يموتون هذا الموت البطيء التدريجي،ونحن نبدأ بتقليدهم،والأطفال يتعلمون كل شيء من الأشخاص الذين يحيطون بهم،إنهم محاطون بالأموات.الحياة هي أن ننضج وليس أن نتقدم في السن،وهذان أمران مختلفان،إن الحيوان أي حيوان يتقدم في السن ولكن النضج يعني أن نتعمق في ماهية الحياة في كل لحظة،وهذا يعني أن نبتعد عن الموت وليس أن نقترب منه،وكلما تعمقنا في ماهية الحياة،ازداد فهمنا لميزة الخلود فينا،نحن نبتعد عن الموت وستأتي اللحظة حيث نرى أن الموت ليس سوى إبدال لملابسنا،إبدال لمنازلنا،إبدال لأشكالنا،لا شيء يموت،الموت ليس سوى وهم كبير.الحياة ليست عملية ميكانيكية،ولا يمكن أن تكون مؤكدة،ولكنها لغز مبهم،ولو لم تكن كذلك،لكنا كالرجال الآليين،لا يمكن أن يكون أي شيء آمنا في الحياة،لأن الحياة الآمنة هي أسوأ من الموت،الحياة مليئة بالشكوك والمفاجآت،وهنا يكمن جمالها،لا يمكن أن تأتي لحظة نقول فيها:إننا متأكدون تماما،عندما نقول:إنا متأكدون تماما،نكون قد أعلنا عن موتنا،وكأننا انتحرنا،الحياة تتواصل مليئة بالشكوك،وهذه هي حريتها،فلا ندعوها غير آمنة.._
_المعلم الهندي أوشو ،بتصرف.._

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*قلت لك : على أي شيء نقسم ؟!*
*نقسم على ألا نلتقي ..فأراك وتسمعني* 
*أقسمت أن ألمس على البعد يدك* 
*وألمس على البعد عطرك ؟!*
*ولكن كيف تقسم العين ألا ترى ..*
*والقلب ألا يدق* 
*والريح ألا تهب* 
*والقمر ألا يضيء ؟!*
*وإذا أطبقت عيني فكيف لا أراك ؟!*
*وإذا وضعت يدي في أذني كيف لا أسمعك ؟!*
*وإذا أويت إلى فراشي وشددت غطائي كيف لا أحتويك ؟!*
*والليل إذا جاء ماذا أقول له ..والنهار إذا طلع كيف أواجهه ؟!*
*.*
*.*
*كيف كنت بلا حب ؟؟*
*كيف كانت الدنيا تنقصها الدنيا* 
*كيف كان الوجود ينقصه الوجود* 
*كيف كانت الألفاظ زجاجات شفافة فارغة ينقصها المعنى* 
*والطريق كيف له بداية بغير نهاية* 
*كيف كانت كل الطرق بلا أسماء* 
*وكيف البيوت بلا عناوين* 
*وكيف كانت الدنيا علامات استفهام وتعجب بلا إجابة* 
*فأنت الإجابة والعنوان* 
*والاسم والمعنى **
*.*
*.*
*.*


*أنيس منصور

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تكبّر.. تكبرّ! 
فمهما يكن من جفاك 
ستبقى، بعيني و لحمي، ملاك 
و تبقى، كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك 
نسيمك عنبر 
و أرضك سكر 
و إني أحبك.. أكثر 

يداك خمائل 
و لكنني لا أغني 
ككل البلابل 
فإن السلاسل 
تعلمني أن أقاتل 
أقاتل.. أقاتل 
لأني أحبك أكثر! 

غنائي خناجر ورد 
و صمتي طفولة رعد 
و زنيقة من دماء 
فؤادي، 
و أنت الثرى و السماء 
و قلبك أخضر..! 
و جزر الهوى، فيك، مدّ 
فكيف، إذن، لا أحبك أكثر 

و أنت، كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك: 
نسيمك عنبر 
و أرضك سكر 
و قلبك أخضر..!

وإنّي طفل هواك 
على حضنك الحلو 
أنمو و أكبر !


محمود درويش

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*" أنني أفضل احترام العالم ولو  بغير عطف على عطف العالم إذا كان بغير احترام "*

*الرئيس الراحل محمد انور السادات* ::sorry::

----------


## سوما

*" كونى جميلة إذا استطعت ,, وعاقلة إذا أردت ,, ولكن محترمة فى كل الأحوال  ..!! "

أنيس منصور ..*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syDyF...eature=related

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إننا نموت بشكل متجزئ !
يموت الفرح ، 
تموت الذاكرة،
تنحني الأشواق !
ندخل في الرتابة ، ثم ننسحب 
نشيخ بسرعة، وبشكل مذهل 
شيء ما يتأكل يوميا في داخلنا ولا نشعر !

(واسيني الأعرج) 


قال القبر للوردة:
ماذا تصنعين بالندى الذي 
يسقيكه الفجر يا زهرة العشاق؟

قالت الوردة للقبر: 
ماذا تصنع بمن يسقط
في هوتك المفتوحة دائماً؟

قالت الوردة: أيها القبر المظلم
من هذا الندى أصنع في الظل
عطراً من العنبر والعسل

قال القبر: أيتها الوردة النائحة
من كل نفس تصلني
أصنع ملاكاً للسماء !



فيكتور هيجو

" هناك من لا يستطيع أن يلهو إلا وهو في قطيع 
البطل الحقيقي يلهو وحيدا " .

شارل بودلير/ اليوميات 

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*" إذا لم يكن أمامنا خيار مع الألم الذى يفرضه علينا الآخرون ,, 
فإن الأفضل أن يكون ألمنا نبيلاً مترفعاً ,, وليس ألماً ذليلاً ضائعاً  ..!! "

عبد الوهاب مطاوع ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*بقول الشعر ياعمِّي* 
*وأخط حروفه من دمِّي* 
*لا حد سمعني ونجدني* 
*واللا خفف ف يوم همِّي* 
*أنا الواحد* 
*وأنا الاتنين* 
*وأنا الناس اللي مش عايشين !*
*بتكسرنا ليالي الجوع*
*وتكوينا هموم الدين* 
*غلابا وعمرنا عريان* 
*عرايا الحلم ليه نسأل ؟*
*وليه نحلم !!*
*دا حتى الغُلب مستكتر*
*علينا الحلم قام قاللي ..*
*بلاش تفهم !!*
*لأنك هُنت في عينك*
*وخفت وخفت لمَّا الخوف ،*
*بناله قصور على جلدك .*
*وقال ياجبان ، بلاش تصرخ*
*بلاش تبكي ، كفايه هوان .*
*وأنا بنده ...*
*ياعالم تاني مش عارفه*
*أنا إنسان .*
*وأنا وأنتو*
*وكل الخلق زيي كمان .*
*ولاد آدم ،*
*وآدم أصله كان إنسان .*
*وعمره ماكان ف يوم ظالم*
*ولا حيوان .* 



من ديوان *خُـفت أعك* 
شعر/ مهندس عبد المعز الهنداوى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يختلف الألم عندما يصيب الصغار عن الالم الذي يحيق بالكبار. الكبار غالبا ما يتألمون لخوفهم 
من مجئ هذا الالم ، لقلقهم من تذوق تلك الغصة المريرة التي يعهدونها، ومعاودة تلك التجربة 
المرهقة الطويلة التي يهابونها. أما الصغار.. فهم يقفون كالسنابل المشرعة في وجه الريح،
غير متحرزين ولا حذرين، ليجتاح الالم الحقيقي روحهم، ويعذبهم دون ان يدركوا كنهه
وحقيقته.

من حكاية الصبي الذي استطاع ان يرى النوم !
لعدي الحربش 



تعرفين تضاءلت متع الحياة لدي
أمسى أقصى ما يسعدني أن أضع رقعة الشطرنج بيني و بين من أحب
ثم أطيل اللعب و التأمل لا للتفكير لكن لأطيل الجلوس معه
ثم أنتظر حتى يعلن إنتصارة و يفرح فأبتسم بسعادة بالغة 

- عبدالواحد اليحيائي -


لاأدري إذا كانت مدننا هيا المنكسرة أم نحن . لقد صارت تشبهنا كثيرا, حزينة ووحيدة,
كلما سقطت الأمطار , إزدادات عزلة وإنكسارا.

واسيني الأعرج - طوق الياسمين

عندما نكون سعداء فعلا لا يخطر لنا ان نتساءل ان كنا كذلك ام لا حيث السعادة تصبح جزءا منا , الفرد لايتساءل اذا كانت يده في مكانها ام لا , نحن نتحسس الاشياء عندما نشك في وجودها

- غادة السمان- 

العاقل من يصنع قارباً يعبر به النهر، بدلا من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه.

- عمرو خالد -

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أريد أن أعمل معك
ما يعمله الربيع بالأزهار


نيرودا 



’, 



... توفيت في الحادية والثلاثين.
ليست سناً متقدمة.
وليست سناً صغيرة.
لكنها؛ سن صالحة للحياة، وصالحة للموت.

.
.

"عندما تجرحين الناس يبدأ حبهم لكِ بالتناقص، هذا ما تفعله الكلمات الطائشة غير المكترثة.
إنها تجعل الناس يحبونكِ أقل"


"إله الأشياء الصغيرة" - أروندهاتي روي




حارب عدوك بسلاح يخافه هو لا بسلاح تخافه انت.

غاندي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في مرحلة ما من هشاشة نسميها نضجا 
لانكون متفائلين ولامتشائمين !
أقلعنا عن الشغف والحنين !
وعن تسمية الأشياء بأضدادها 
من فرط ما التبس علينا الأمر بين الشكل والجوهر !
وإذ ننظر الى الوراء لنعرف أين نحن منا ومن الحقيقة 
نسأل : كم ارتكبنا من الأخطاء ؟
وهل وصلنا إلى الحكمة متأخرين ؟!!
لسنا متأكدين من صواب الريح ..
فماذا ينفعنا أن نصل إلى أي شيء متأخرين !!

(محمود درويش)

----------


## zizoYAzizo

وذلك بان الصهيونيه بدعاويها العنصريه وبمنطق التوسع بالبطش ليس الا تكرار هزيلا للنازيه والفاشيه يزيد الازدراء ولا يزيد الخوف ويبعث على الاحتقار اكثر مما يبعث على الكراهيه وما كنا نستطيع شيئا وما لاحد ان يستطيع شيئا مالم يكن هذا الشعب ولم تكن هذه الامه . وكان الليل طويلا وثقيلا ولكن الامه لم تفقد ايمانها ابدا بطلوع الفجر وانى لاقول بغير ادعاء ان التاريخ سوف يسجل لهذه الامه ان نكستها لما تكن سقوطا وانما كانت كبوه عارضه وان حركتها لم تكن ثورانا وانما كانت ارتفاعا شاهقا لقد اعطى شعبنا جهدا غير محدود كان فى استطاعه هذه القوات فى 67 ان تحارب بنفس البساله والصلابه التى حاربت بها هذا اليوم لو ان قيادتها العسكريه فى هذا الوقت لم تفقد اعصابها بعد ضربة الطيران التى حذر منها عبد الناصر او لو ان تلك القياده لم تصدر بعد ذلك قرار بالنسحاب من سيناء بدون علم عبد الناصر 
 ان هذه القوات لم تعطى الفرصه لتحارب دفاعا عن الوطن وعن شرفه وعن ترابه لما يهزمها عدوها ولكن ارهقتها الظروف التى لم تعطها الفرصه لتقاتل ولقد شاركت مع جمال عبد الناصر فى بناء القوات المسلحه ثم شاءت الاقدار ان اتحمل مسؤليه استكمال البناء ومسؤليه القياده العليا له كنت اعرف جوهر القوات المسلحه ولم يكن حديثى عنها رجما بالغيب ولا تكهنا لقد خرجت من صوفوف هذه القوات المسلحه وعشت بنفسى تقاليدها وتشرفت بالخدمه فى صفوفها وتحت الويتها ان سجل هذه القوات كان باهرا ولكن اعدائنا الاستعمار القديم والجديد والصهيونيه العالميه ركزت ضد هذا السجل تركيزا مخيفا لانها ارادت ان تشكك الامه فى درعها وسيفها 
 لست اظنكم ان تتوقعون منى ان اقف امامكم لكى نتفاخر ونتباهى بما حققناه فى احد عشر يوما من اهم واخطر بل واعظم ايام تاريخنا وربما جاء يوم نجلس فيه معا لا لكى نتفاخر ونتباهى ولكن لكى نتذكر وندرس ونعلم ابناءنا واحفدانا قصه الكفاح ومشاقه مراره الهزيمه والامها وحلاوه النصر والالامه 
 نعم سوف يجى يوم نجلس فيه لنقص ونروى ماذا فعل كل منا فى موقعه وكيف حمل كل منا امانته وادى دوره كيف خرج الابطال من هذا الشعب وهذه الامه فى فتره حالكه ساد فيها الظلام ليحملو مشاعل النور وليضيئو الطريق حتى تستطيع امتهم ان تعبر الجسر مابين الياس والرجاء
 ولست اعرف كيف كان لديفيد بنجريون لو انه فى مركز القياده فى اسرائيل اليوم هل كان فى استطاعته ان يفهم طبيعه التاريخ او انه كان سيظل كما نرى قياده اسرائيل فى موقف معادى للتاريخ 
 ان السلام لا يفرض وسلام الامر الواقع لا يقوم ولا يدوم السلام بالعدل وحده والسلام ليس بالارهاب مهما امعن فى الطفيان ومهما زين له غرور القوه او حماقه القوه ذلك الغرور وتلك الحماقه التى تمادى فيها عدونا ليس فقط فى الست سنوات الاخيره بل فى الخمسه وعشرون عام منذ قيام الدوله الصهيونيه بغتصاب فلسطين ولقد نسال قاده اسرائل اليوم اين ذهب نظريه الامن الاسرائيلى التى حاولو اقامتها بالعنف تاره وبالجباروت تاره اخرى طوال 25 سنه لقد انكسرت وتحطمت 
قوتنا العسكريه تتحدى اليوم قوتهم العسكريه وهاهم فى حرب طويله ممتده وهم امام استنذاف نستطيع نحن نتحمله باكثر واوفر مما يستطيعون وهاهو عمقهم معرض لو استطاعو بتخويف العمق العربى ولكى اضيف لكى يستطيع ان يسمعو فى اسرائيل اننا لسنا دعاه اباداه كما يزعمون ان صواريخنا المصريه عابره سيناء من طراز ظافر موجوده الان على قواعدها مستعده للانطلاق باشاره واحده الى اعماق الاعماق فى اسرائيل ولقد كان فى وسعنا منذ الدقيقه الاولى للمعركه ان نعطى الاشاره وان نصدر الامر خصوصا ان خيلاء اوالكبرياء الفارغه اومهتهم باكثر مما يقدرو على تحمل تبعاته لكنن نقدر مسؤليه استعمال انواع معينه من السلاح ونرد انفسنا بانفسنا عنها وان كان عليهم ان يتذكرو ماقلتله يوما ومازلت اقوله العين بالعين والسن بالسن والعمق بالعمق



الرئيس محمد انور السادات رحمه الله

----------


## الطاف المحبة

*تسلم يمناكي اختي العزيزة على الموضوع المميز واتمنى لكي الموفقية والسلامة ...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

فى لحظة مصـير 
بننسى .. وننسى
وننسى الكتـير
نمصمص شفايف قدرنا الفريد
وأشعر بإنى الشهيد الوحيد
وتنزل دموعِـك تبّكى الحجر
وانـا الف ظالم ..
وانتى أكيد
طفينا بإيدينا شعاع القمر 
وبالمختصر ..
مفيش أى حد
هيقدر بجد
يغير حقيقه
فى طبع البشر ::xx::  
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا أعرفني جيدا أحلامي درس سهل حفظته , وانكساراتي مناهج معقدة  اجتزتها ,وتظل الحياة المادة الوحيدة التي  كلما خُضتُ اختبارها فشلت لأعود  من جديد فألتحق بأسوأ فصولها


*مسكينة  تلك الاحلام ،
يقتلونها ويمشون في جنائزها!
يعلنون الحِداد و
يلبسون اللون الاسود ويبكون مولِدها 
مسكينة تلك الاحلام !
لم تنعم في حياتها ولم تسلم من نفاق حملتها.


*أهدتني الليالي الساكنة رصيدا من المآسي  الصارخة.. 
 فأصبحت  أغنى أغنياء السهر.. 
 ومن  سادة القوم في الوحدة..
  ومن كبار الورى في العزلة.. 
 أنفق من الدموع نفقت من لا يخشى العمى..


الإغراءات  كثيرة لاختراق  الصمت ..
  وعبور تلك  الثرثرة ...

 لكن .. 

 و أنت غائب ..
  لا شيء  شهي ..
  باستثناء انتظارك  ..!!    


أيها التردد .. قتلت فينا الكثير ..!!      


ماذا  يعني أن أفتقدك ؟؟ لاشيء صدقني لاشيء أيحدُثُ فرقا إن كنتُ واقفة تحت الشمس  وزارني فيء ؟؟


*لكم صرخت في غمرة شجاعتي ( إذا كان أحد يود أن يطلق النار من مسدسه عليّ ,
لكنت أشكره قبل أن ألفظ أنفاسي , إذا إتسع أمامي المجال ) ..
إن  الطريقة الوحيدة لإظهار الشجاعة في الحب .. هي أن  يحب المرء بحرارة أقل



*بعض مما أعجبنى 
 ::$:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تسلم يمناكي اختي العزيزة على الموضوع المميز واتمنى لكي الموفقية والسلامة ...*


أشكرك كثيراً على كلماتك الطيبة 
وأتمنى دوام التواصل
تحياتى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*ألهذه الدرجة وصلنا
لايجمعني بك ولايجمعك بي
سوى حرف وكلمة
 فأرمي لك بكلماتي فتلتقطها على عجل
وترمي لي بحروفك فالتقطها على حذر
ونتستر من الأعين عند القراءة
 وكأننا نخترع أكبر الجرائم على الأرض!!
ألهذه الدرجة وصلنا..؟!
 ولماذا وصلنا الى هذه النقطة..؟

أتظن أني طفلة
 ألعب معك لعبة فراقك بتلذذ مرير
واني سأكسر لعبتي يوما
 واني سأنام...وأنسى
واني سأكبر...وأنسى


[SIZE=×4] أتظن أني مراهقة[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] اكتب لك رسائل الحب[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] واني سأنضج يوما والتفت الى الوراء[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] فألمحك..وأضحك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أتظن أنني امرأة لعوب[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] اعدد رجالي وأجمعهم كطوابع البريد[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] واني كلما مضى أحدهم[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] لهوت مع الآخر[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] وأنك حين ترحل سأستبدلك بآخر..[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أتظن أنني مريضة بك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] واني يوما ماسأتناول دواء النسيان[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] واني يوما ما سأشفى منك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أتظن أنني حين أحببتك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] كنت أبحث عن فارس يقاسمني البطولة[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] في حكاية تافهة[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أوتظن أنني حين أحببتك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] كنت أبحث عن صديق[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أطعن فيه قيمي ومبادئي في الخفاء..؟؟[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أوتظن أنني حين أحببتك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] كنت أبحث عن زوج لأكمل به[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] نصف ديني[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أو أجمل به مظهري الاجتماعي[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أوتظن أنني حين أحببتك[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] كنت بحاجة إلى رجل[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] يمارس دور البطولة أمام أنوثتي[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] لا ياسيدي[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أنت لم تكن كذلك بالنسبة لي[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4][/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أنت كنت شئ آخر[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أنت كنت شئ آخر[/SIZE]
[SIZE=×4] أنت كنت شيء آخر[/SIZE]

[SIZE=×4]شهرذاد[/SIZE]


العزيزة جيهان 

تتعانق اختياراتنا بشدة

تتفوقين علّي في نهمك للقراءة..و نشاطك في اختيار الأفضل

اتمتع انا..بما تقدميه، فعالم الأدب بجنباته المميزة لا يزال هو عالمي المفضل الذي أنسى معه التاريخ و الظروف
لك مني كل التحية و الاحترام عزيزتي 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا حبيبتى ليه مستغربه ..
 لما بقول :
إنى حزين جدا سعيد 
بحاول القاكى ف كل الناس
مع انى عايش جوه نفسى ..
غريب ووحيد
البرتقال حادق قوى مسكر 
والبحر رايق بس متعكر 
والدنيا ممكن تبقى حر وبرد 
والدم لونه زى لون الورد 
وحلمنا قريب قوى قوى ..
 وبعيــــد 

من أغنية حزين جدا سعيد 
شعر / بدوى جمعه 
غناء على حسين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ألهذه الدرجة وصلنا*
> 
> *لايجمعني بك ولايجمعك بي*
> *سوى حرف وكلمة*
> *فأرمي لك بكلماتي فتلتقطها على عجل*
> *وترمي لي بحروفك فالتقطها على حذر*
> *ونتستر من الأعين عند القراءة*
> *وكأننا نخترع أكبر الجرائم على الأرض!!*
> *ألهذه الدرجة وصلنا..؟!*
> ...


*اهلا يا ايمان فينك مش بشوفك كتير ليه؟؟؟!!!* 
*اولا اختيار اكتر من رائع تسلم ايدك وذوقك يا حبيبتى*
*ثانيا بشكرك حقيقى على اطرائك وكلامك الرقيق وبجد عايزة اشوفك دايما تشاركينا اختياراتك الراقية* 
*تحياتى ودايما بخير يارب*
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا حبيبتى ليه مستغربه ..
> 
> لما بقول :
> إنى حزين جدا سعيد 
> بحاول القاكى ف كل الناس
> مع انى عايش جوه نفسى ..
> غريب ووحيد
> البرتقال حادق قوى مسكر 
> والبحر رايق بس متعكر 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا يا استاذ محمد*
*الموضوع كان مفتقدك ومفتقد اطلالاتك الجميلة* 
*ياريت ماتغيبش عننا تانى ودايما تمتعنا بإختيارتك الراقية* 
*تحياتى*
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*[ إلى مُرتابة .. ]* 
حين تركتُ خلفي اثنين وعشرين عاماً 
دون أن آخذ منها أيّ تجربةٍ .. 
وجعلتهم واقفين كالأصنامِ منتظرينَ 
من يأتي ليكسّرَ الأصنام 
وأشرقتُ عليكِ جديدَ العُمْرِ نقيّاً
لأجلِ أن أهواكِ بلا ماضٍ , بلا حزنٍ 
ما كنتُ أتوقعُ أن أجدكِ , ولا زالَ
المطرُ من عينيكِ يتساءل :
" أهذا موسمُ الهطولِ دونَ استسقاءٍ ؟
أللأسفلِ أتساقطُ أم للأعلى؟ "
شاخَ المطر بعينيكِ حتى عَرُجتْ قدمه 
وظلّ هناكَ كالحجارةِ جالساً
لم يعد يُستسقى , ولم يعد يُبكى .. 
ولن يطأ قلبي بعرَجـِه ..  
مئة يومٍ أدنو منكِ لا أعرفُ مصيراً 
وأنتِ تأتين إليّ كطفلٍ 
لتوّه يتعلمُ المشيَ , خبيرٌ بالسقوطِ 
هذا ليسَ عدلاً وليسَ ظلماً 
إمّا أن تحكمكِ الأرض وتحبسكِ 
أو تقتلعين أقدامكِ وتأتينَ 
آنَ لجذوركِ أن تنبتَ إلى الأعلى 
يد المستغيثِ لا تبقى أبداً بجيبهِ 
وعينُ الرّجاءِ لا تخطئ عين السماء 
مثلَ قلبي إنْ توحّد بكِ .. تحرّر 
وتركَ بالصدرِ نجماً 
أقسمَ ألاّ يسقطَ على مُسترقةٍ 
فما أقولُ له إن كنتِ ..
مرتابة القلبِ وبالنجمِ لا تهتدين  
تُرى هل سهلٌ عليكِ أن تغامري 
وفي خيالكِ الذئبُ يختبئ لكِ 
في ثيابِ الجَدّة المريضةِ .. 
وخلفَ كل غصنٍ ينتظركِ موتٌ 
أو صحراء لا يقمرُ فيها قمرٌ
إلا خرجَ إليكِ رجلٌ يترنّح 
يتآكل , تُبصَرُ النار تحت أقدامهِ
تُرى هل سهلُ عليكِ أن تنامي 
بجانبِ دميةٍ في خيالكِ أنّ عينيها
لا تغمضُ لأجل أن تخيفك
وبجوفها تبلعُ سمّاً تنتظر أن تسقيكِ 
تُرى هل هذا ما تعرفينه ُ 
عن قصةٍ أدعوكِ لتعيشي فيها يوماً 
بلا خرافة قد عرفتِها من قبلي ! 
إني أريدكِ بلا قوانينَ وحدود 
أمامكِ وريدي وقد أخليتهُ من الدمِ 
احقنيه بما يجعلكِ مرتاحة 
مارسي حرّية الماء دونَ تحفّظٍ 
اضربي جسدي ضربة فلاحٍ 
تنبتُ لأجلكِ سنابل الدنيا 
ليسَ في ريفي بندقية تصطاد 
فالحمَام يدخل بيوتنا وينامُ فيها 
حلوى المساء لازالت تـُصنع
وكتُب الغرامِ آمنة من الغدرِ 
تعالي , كرسيّ السهرِ قد تعبَ 
واشتاق للدفء نبثه فيه 
أحرقَتْ نار المدفأةِ كلّ خيالي 
ألاَ يشعرك ذلك بالطمأنينة ؟  

___________



*[ مشكلة الغرباء ]* 
عندما لا أتوقع حضوركِ , احذري أنْ تجيئي فجأةً
فإنّ كرهنا للموتِ , كُرْه ٌ لاقتحامهِ 
وهو البغيض كانَ لابد لنا أن نستعدّ لمجيئهِ 
أفلا تستحقّ هذه الرقة فيكِ , أنْ أستعدّ لها ؟!
ألا يستحقّ المكان أنْ يرتبَ هذه الفوضى 
فأغلب الأشياء التي قيلت في غيابكِ سلبية جداً : "لن تعود."
نسيتُ أنكِ من تمنح الغيابَ شيخوخة مبكرة 
وتوهب الضريرَ عيناً .. بِكْراً .. لم يطمثها الدمع ! 
كوّني الآن أجمل المشاهد , والكُلّ محظوظ معكِ دوماً 
باب المنزل .. الشارع .. أنا الواقف خلف الحذر 
خطوات السلّم .. حتى الهواء الذي انتفضَ من غفلتهِ 
كي يكنسَ لهفتي فلا تتعثري بها .. 
حتى الذي لن نراه , سوف يلعب دور البطولة ! 

كما لو كنتُ أحد الأشياء القديمة في ذلك الحيّ .. وقفت.
أُطِلُ بعينٍ كأضواء الشارعِ , وقبّعات الظلام 
غير أنّ الناسَ كانوا يمرونَ بلا ظلال 
وكانت ظلالهم مخنوقة في ركن بعيد , تشكُّ في إخلاص النورِ 
وحينَ يفعل أحدهم ذلك بالنورِ فإنهُ ينحسر ! 
مثل عينيّ حين تلاشتْ يائسة من حضوركِ ..
ما الذي يمنعكِ من الخروج وكل شيء على غير العادةِ , تهيّأ 
وقد ظننتُ أنكِ ستخرجين لو اجتمعتِ الصدف أمامكِ 
أسوأ الثقة , تلكَ التي يخلقها الظنّ .. تلكَ التي تخلقها الصدف . 
ربما لو كنتِ خجِلة ً ؟! هل أنتِ كذلك ؟! 
كيف الخجلُ إذن يُشرّد النور ويقتلُ الظل ؟! .. حاذري عزيزتي :
بأيّ الأشياء الرقيقة فيكِ , تفعلين بنا الأشياء العظيمة ؟!

كما لو كنتُ أحد الأشياء القديمة في ذلك الحيّ .. جلست.
والحيلة .. عجوز تموتُ جانبي , عذراً فلا يقين لديّ يكفي لتلقينك! 
لم يبقَ سوى أذني ترقبُ خطْوَها كي تُهدّئ روْع الشارعِ 
مثلَ عشّ في الليل فقدَ صغاره ُ..
مثل نوتة نامت وهربَ اللحنُ ..
مشتاقٌ وليس في تجربتي ما قد يساعدني على الشوق 
بابها .. ما زالَ مغلقاً , ومشكلة الغرباء تكمن في الأبواب !
وامتناعكِ عن الظهورِ يُفقدني حواسّي ببطء ..
فبقيتُ في الحيّ , مثل طفل بلا أدوات الحياة .. 
وأطفالٌ هناكَ يدعونه إلى اللّعب , يُصرّون ..و يُصرّون عليه أكثر 
حتى بكى , وهذا كل ما يملكه من أجل المحبة واللحظات الجميلة . 

__________________



*[ حجر من عالم آخر ]* 
قبل أن تترمّد الروحُ , وتفنى الحواس القلقة بشأن حقيقتها 
قبل أن تتخذ كل الجمادات هيئة الناي وتعزفُ مالا أريد سماعه
أريد مُحادثتكِ بأشياء لم أقلها من قبل .. 
عن الرغبة العظيمة التي تجوبُ الشوارع , صامتة 
ونشرَتْ حجرًا كان نائما بظلِ المدينة منذ قرونٍ , اتّصَلَ بحبلٍ سريّ بعالمها الآخر
كان له هناك وجهًا آخر , وكينونة أخرى , ونُطْقٌ بلغة فانية 
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن أشياء فأنا لم أعد حجرًا  

عن الرغبة التي أحالتني إليكِ , جزءٌ منها مكوّن من القدرِ 
وجزءٌ آخر له ملامحُ الطبيعة الساحرة 
كأسطورة شخصية أحتفظُ بها لأحكيها أمام أطفالي القادمين 
إنها المنقذة التي جعلتني أبدو غريقًا , وللغريق لذّة مجهولة لم تُحكَ بعد ! 
نشوةُ البقاء بين الحياة والموت .. اختصار الأزمان في لحظةٍ 
يُطوى لها كل الحِسّ واللمس لتكوّن برزخاً 
برزخُ الحبّ .. لم يرجع أحد منه لكي يبوح عن معالمه أبدًا ..  
أحْيتْ هذه الأسطورة حجرًا , والصمتُ في قلقٍ يتخبّط 
فأخطأ .. وباح ! 
وبعضُ البوح مريع .. مريع !  
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن المسافة التي نسجها بيننا التأمّل
قد نتحسّفُ على أوقاتٍ قضيناها نتأمّل جمالنا 
ولم نخلقْ وعاءً يحفظُ هذا البهاء .. 
فأخذكِ هذا السهو بعيدًا عني , إلى خلفِ الأعينِ 
وأنا أبذلُ صبرًا , يعتليه شوقٌ , تعلوهما عينٌ تسرقُ لي خبرًا 
لكن الأخبار مُنعتْ من السماء ! فاحترق الصبر والشوقُ , وانتفى البصر .. 
وعدتُ إلى خطيئتنا الأولى , التأمّل الوفيّ يقودني ويحكي لي عنكِ 
يقولُ : "أنكِ بخير .. ولازلتِ تمنحين الصبح جدائلكِ"
وأنا لا أصدّق التكهّنات المُعزّية
ولكنّ النار كانت يومًا ما بردًا وسلامًا , أكثر الجهاتِ خوفًا تبثّ الأمان !  
الحجر صار يملك خاصّية تخالفُ عُرفهُ 
واختلق حجرًا آخر , وناداه : مَنْ سيفسد قصة حبًّ بين حجرين ؟!
من سيتخيّل - أصلا - أنّ الأحجار المتلاصقة تتعانق ؟! 
أريد أن أحدّثكِ عن مستوى السرّية التي كنّا نرى بعضًا بها .. 
فهيَ لم تكُن مجرد نظرة أطفالٍ يحتكرون شيئًا 
إنها تشبه تكوينِ الجنين بعيدا عن احتمالات النتائجِ
وتشبه تلقيح نبتةٍ زهرية بفعلٍ خفيّ 
ولأنّ الأسرار موضع هتْكٍ .. 
نسينا أن نعشقَ في العلن , فامتدّت يدٌ لتجهِض الجنين وتقطف الزهرة 
وكُسرتْ آخر مرآة داخلنا كانت تفسّر سرّ جمالنا
وأثقل الحزنِ ما يأتي من الداخل , ذلك الذي يخرجُ على هيئة أنين !  
من أجل هذا كان الله عالمًا بإيذاء البشر 
وجعلَ الحجر يعشق في طمأنينة , بلا ملامح تفضح سرّه .  
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن أمنيتي , "أتمنى لو كنّا أحجارًا"
تتراءى لي ابتسامتكِ تشقّ الليل وأنتِ تقرئين هذه الأمنية
وتُسرّحين شعركِ كما لو كان ذيل طاووسٍ 
يا لهذا السِحْرِ كيف يكون بحال من الأحوال من صفات الحجر ؟!


__________________ 


بقلم \ كهل  
نصيحة أعيدوا قراءتها مرة ومرات.... ستكتشفون فيها جمال فوق الجمال  :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اهلا اهلا يا استاذ محمد*
> *الموضوع كان مفتقدك ومفتقد اطلالاتك الجميلة* 
> *ياريت ماتغيبش عننا تانى ودايما تمتعنا بإختيارتك الراقية* 
> *تحياتى*


أسعدك الله أختى الرائعة جيهان 
انا اللى كنت مفتقدكم
لانى بحب الموضوع دا جدا 
لما يحتويه من كنوز ابداعيه نادرة
 ومقولات انسانيه حكيمه
والفضل أكييييييييد لصاحبته المشرقة دائما 
حفظك الله ودمتِ راقية الذوق  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

** 
*تسمع حواديت ؟*
*أسمع طبعاً إيه المانع*
*بس بشرط يكون الحرف*
*برغم دموعك لسه مطاوع !*
*هقفل كل مسام الصوت ..*
*علشان أسمع*
*إنت فاهمنى؟*
*دبات نملات الإحساس*
*والهلاويس اللى بتئلمنى*
*لما تهل ساعات ع الراس*
*ولا اطيق حتى اللى يكلمنى*
*لكن فعلا*
*مع شخابيط القلب الأبيض ع الكراس*
*كل جوارح قلبى بتخشع*
*والقانى متعطش حواديت* 
*وممكن أسمع*

محمد سعيد

----------


## غادة جاد

* *** عندما تكثر مشاكلك وهمومك يموت قلبك ... عندما تضحك بلا سبب يموت قلبك ... عندما تفقد الثقة بمن حولك يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد حلاً منطقياً لمشاكلك يموت قلبك ... عندما تشعر بكره الآخرين لك يموت قلبك ... عندما تستهزء بقدرات الآخرين وآرائهم يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تصارح نفسك بأخطائك يموت قلبك ... عندما لا تجد لك صديقاً صدوقاً يموت قلبك ... عندما تعتقد ان لا مكان لك في هذه الدنيا يموت قلبك ... عندما تقابل الإساءة بالاساءة 
أو الإحسان بالإساءة  يموت قلبك ****




*.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حينما ترفض أو تتنازل عن عمل عظيم تقوم به لأنه يتصادم فى بعض تفاصيله مع قناعات أو مبادئ صغيرة تؤمن بها ويصح أن تكون خاصة بك وحدك... فيجب أن تعتبر هذا التنازل نصر هام لك فى الحياة ينبغى أن تفتخر به ... هذا لأنه يحفظ لك سلامك النفسى و تصالحك مع ذاتك ...هذا النصر العظيم الذى يمكن أن ينكره العالم كله عليك وأحيانا لا يلاحظه من الاساس ولكنك تجنى ثماره فيما بعد ...فى ايمانك بنفسك ... وقوة روحك ...وثباتك الوجدانى ... والقدرة على المواصلة والإستمرار...،، 
جيهان محمد على

----------


## Lavender

*"أمّا نحن النساء، فجاهزات لترشيد استهلاكنا للبطاقات المصرفيّة و عدم مساءلة الرجال عن هدر ثرواتنا المائيّة. و التنازل عن حصّتنا من الأكسيجين على قلّتها في العالم العربي. كلّ هذا مقابل مطلب واحد: 
حمايتنا من عواقب تعلّقنا الغبي ب " كراكيب " الذاكرة العاطفيّة. نحن نطالب بالمساواة في النسيان مع الرجال. 
و نقسم بأغلظ الإيمان، أنّنا لن نطالب بعدها بأيّة مساواة أخرى في الأجور، أو فرص العمل.. أو الإرث أو حتى قيادة السيارة. 
" 
أحلام مستغانمي (نسيان)* 
*جميل الرصد* **

----------


## صفحات العمر

** 

*ليه بس جوهرة الصفات*
*وبدون سبب صبحت إزاز*
*واللحن نفس اللحن لكن ألف آآآه*
*أصبح نشاز*
*قولى يا مهمومه قوى*
*برجفة الحس الحزين*
*صوتك صريح مش ملتوى*
*حالف لا يمكن يستكين*
*فاوعى الوجيعه تسكتك*
*وفلسفى همك حروف*
*طول ماهى ِ واضحه سكتك*
*عبط المتاهه عمره يوم ما يسكتك*
*ولا مسكتك للضى* 
*تعرف أى خوف*


 من ديوان ظرف زمان
محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

*" ‪أفضل وسيلة لتحقيق أحلامك هي أن تستيقظ ..!! "

بول فاليري ,, كاتب  فرنسي ..*

----------


## arouga

http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/c...020322.gifانتم قلتم ونحن ما قلنا الزين هو الزين والشيء الدي ماهو زين نرموه.لكن نحن نعرفوا الزين ونرموه ونقبل القبيح ونتهالوافيه اي نستحفظوا بيه.

----------


## سوما

*" ‪العلم دون دين أعرج ،,, والدين دون علم أعمى...!! "

البرت اينشتين ,, العالم الفيزيائي الشهير ..*

----------


## arouga

يا الله
( يَسْأَلُهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ ):
 إذا اضطرب البحرُ ، وهاج الموجُ ، وهبَّتِ الريحُ ، نادى أصحابُ السفينةِ : يا الله.
إذا ضلَّ الحادي في الصحراءِ ومال الركبُ عن الطريقِ ، وحارتِ القافلةُ في السيرِ ، نادوا : يا الله.
إذا وقعت المصيبةُ ، وحلّتِ النكبةُ وجثمتِ الكارثةُ ، نادى المصابُ المنكوبُ : يا الله.
إذا أُوصدتِ الأبوابُ أمام الطالبين ، وأُسدِلتِ الستورُ في وجوهِ السائلين ، صاحوا : يا الله .
إذا بارتِ الحيلُ وضاقتِ السُّبُلُ وانتهتِ الآمالُ وتقطَّعتِ الحبالُ ، نادوا : يا الله.
إذا ضاقتْ عليك الأرضُ بما رحُبتْ وضاقتْ عليك نفسُك بما حملتْ ، فاهتفْ: يا الله.
إليه يصعدُ الكلِمُ الطيبُ ، والدعاءُ الخالصُ ، والهاتفُ الصَّادقُ ، والدَّمعُ البريءُ ، والتفجُّع الوالِهُ .
إليه تُمدُّ الأكُفُّ في الأسْحارِ ، والأيادي في الحاجات ، والأعينُ في الملمَّاتِ ، والأسئلةُ في الحوادث.
باسمهِ تشدو الألسنُ وتستغيثُ وتلهجُ وتنادي،وبذكرهِ تطمئنُّ القلوبُ وتسكنُ الأرواحُ ، وتهدأُ المشاعر وتبردُ الأعصابُ ، ويثوبُ الرُّشْدُ ، ويستقرُّ اليقينُ، *
 اللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ *
الله : أحسنُ الأسماءِ وأجملُ الحروفِ ، وأصدقُ العباراتِ ، وأثمنُ الكلماتِ، * هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً * ؟! .
اللهُ : فإذا الغنى والبقاءُ ، والقوةُ والنُّصرةُ ، والعزُّ والقدرةُ والحِكْمَةُ ، * لِّمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ * .
الله : فإذا اللطفُ والعنايةُ ، والغوْثُ والمددُ ، والوُدُّ والإحسان ، * وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللّهِ * .
الله : ذو الجلالِ والعظمةِ ، والهيبةِ والجبروتِ.
اللهم فاجعلْ مكان اللوعة سلْوة ، وجزاء الحزنِ سروراً ، وعند الخوفِ أمنْاً. اللهم أبردْ لاعِج القلبِ بثلجِ اليقينِ ، وأطفئْ جمْر الأرواحِ بماءِ الإيمانِ .
يا ربُّ ، ألق على العيونِ السَّاهرةِ نُعاساً أمنةً منك ، وعلى النفوسِ المضْطربةِ سكينة ، وأثبْها فتحاً قريباً. يا ربُّ اهدِ حيارى البصائرْ إلى نورِكْ ، وضُلاَّل المناهجِ إلى صراطكْ ، والزائغين عن السبيل إلى هداك .
اللهم أزل الوساوس بفجْر صادقٍ من النور ، وأزهقْ باطل الضَّمائرِ بفيْلقٍ من الحقِّ ، وردَّ كيد الشيطانِ بمددٍ من جنودِ عوْنِك مُسوِّمين.
اللهم أذهبْ عنَّا الحزن ، وأزلْ عنا الهمَّ ، واطردْ من نفوسنِا القلق.
نعوذُ بك من الخوْفِ إلا منْك ، والركونِ إلا إليك ، والتوكلِ إلا عليك ، والسؤالِ إلا منك ، والاستعانِة إلا بك ، أنت وليُّنا ، نعم المولى ونعم النصير.

*************************
القائل = الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*" إن مشكلة العالم هى أن الأغبيـــاء و المتعصبيـــن دائمــا واثقيـــن مـــن أنفسهـــم,,
 فــــى حيــــن أن العقــــــــلاء تملئـــهم الشكـــــوك فـــــى أنفســهم...!! "

برتراند راسل..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*تاهت جهاتنا الاربعه ؟*
*يادى الحقيقه المفجعه*
*واحتار ف ايامنا السكات*
*وقلوبنا من كتر الخرس ..*
*متـوجعه*
*البيت ملاه كُتر الشقوق*
*وحيطان كتير متصدعه*
*وآدى الملامح ع الوشوش*
*فيها الهموم متربعه*
*بدل الحنان ....*
*رضع الوليد الإنكسار*
*هيجيب منين بس الجلد*
*وازاى هيقدر بالايدين المقطوعين..!!*
*يصنع أمل ويجمعه*
*ما* *اصعب الحلم اللى عشش فوق طريق*
*تاهت جهاته الاربعه !!!*  
محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

*" في النهاية لن نذكر كلمات أعدائنا ، بل صمت أصدقائنا....!! "

مارتن لوثر كنج..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا أُريدُكَ أنت فهل كل ما نرغب به ونطلبه لابد أن يتمنع وينبذنا ؟؟
أهكذا تُدير الحياة رحى الحكايات فتطحنها ؟؟
أم أننا أغبياء حد التعلق بما لا نعرفه زعما منا بأن كل ما هو سواه نجهله ؟؟
أم أن خلف كل (لا) وقحة تكمن (نعم) خجولة , وبين كل حفرة صد وأخرى جسور وصل كثيرة ؟؟ 


ميساء المغربى

----------


## سوما

*" ‪الوطن هو المكان الذي نحبه ،, فهو المكان الذي قد تغادره أقدامنا لكن قلوبنا تظل فيه..!  "

أوليفر وندل هولمز ,, كاتب أمريكي..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مكتبتي العزيزة .. لا تخافي الحرق ! 


يعرف الأكثرية هوسي القرائي ولكن لا أحد يعرف أني أود إحراق مكتبتي احياناً. فهي الأقرب لي في الصفاء والأبعد حين أغضب . ليس غضباً من استفزازات كاتب ما , أو تفاهة آخر , وليست لصعوبة فكرة في أحد كتبها أو لأنها تقف حائلاً بين أن أفتح باب غرفتي لأقصاه وهي تختبئ خلفه , ولكن لأنها جعلتني مختلفة في بيئة ومدينة يتناسل أفرادها من آلة تنسخهم وتمسخهم !
لازلت أذكر أول كتاب قرأته وكان رواية بعنوان "دايفيد كوبرفيلد" لتشارلز ديكنز ,حيث كانت روايته "الآمال العظمى" موضوع درسنا في حصة اللغة الانجليزية لذلك اليوم , ولكن كانت في الكتاب المنهجي مختصرة جداً جداً بالصور الملونة وتعريف عن تشارلز ديكنز كل هذا في صفحتين فقط . إنه اليوم الأول الذي عرفت فيه بأن الأدب هو اختياري , حيث استئذنت في نصف ذلك اليوم الدراسي بحجة المرض , وذهبت لمكتبة صغيرة في مدينتي الأصغر , فلم أجد في رفها إلا كتباً منهجية لطلاب الجامعات والرواية الوحيدة كانت "دايفيد كوبرفيلد " التي اشتريتها مرغمة لأني كنت أتطلع لقراءة الآمال العظمى كاملة بعدما أثارت فضولي , ولا أذكر من رواية دايفيد كوبرفيلد إلاّ مشهداً واحداً كان غاية بالجمال والحزن المتواري في التشبيهات , حيث عاد دايفيد لبيته ذات صباح وسأل عن زوجته المريضة فقالت عمته :
_إنها كزهرة ربيعية , أذهب لها الآن .
حينها تيقن دايفيد بأن أجلها قد اقترب فما أسرع موت زهرات الربيع ! 
في ذلك اليوم أيضاً الذي عرفت هوايتي الحقيقية والتي ربما أبدع فيها , تأكدت بأني أعيش في المكان الخطأ , وأني سأعاني كثيراً لأستمر في هذا الاتجاه . 
كان تعلقي بالقراءة يتنامى أكثر بداخل روحي , بالمقابل كانت مدينتي تتصاغر لفقرها للمكتبات . تعلمت كيف تصبح المدن سجوناً تملؤنا حقداً على ترابها وهوائها وكل أحجارها المرصوفة طرقاً لا تنتهي لشيء !
كنت ممزقة مابين حنين وشغف للأدب , وبين غضب على مكاني الباهت , وكانت النتيجة أن استفاقت روح عنادي التي خُلقت بها لتكون وحدها المدن غريمتي , لا أكره بشراً ولكن أكره مدناً , لا ألعن لصاً سرق مالي ولكن ألعن مدناً تسرق أحلامي . 
صرت أتحين الإجازات لأُسافر لمدناً أكبر وربما دولاً أخرى فقط من أجل أن أشتري كتباً , بينما تتبضع أخواتي ملابسهن وعطورهن , أنشغل أنا مع بائع المكتبة لأشتري مجموعة كتب وأطالبه بتوفير أخرى كانت على قائمتي المؤجلة .
في عمّان كان المكتباتيين لا يندهشون من شرائي المبالغ فيه للكتب , لأنه كأي سعودي يوجد الكثير من الكتب الممنوعة هنا . لا أنسى أول عودة من عمان بكتب كثيرة , كنت خائفة من مصادرتها فوزعتها في حقائبي , وبين ملابسي , والكتب الأكثر أهمية وضعتها في حقيبة يدي التي لا تُفتش غالباً , وطوال الطريق كنت اقرأ "شرق المتوسط" للمنيف حتى إن صادروها أكون قد قرأتها مسبقاً , فعبرت الحدود بسلام وتبين لي أن خوفي كان مبالغاً فيه ولكن لشدة تعلقي بالكتب , وبقيت اقرأ رواية المنيف على ضوء جوالي في عتمة الليل حتى فرغت البطارية وأجبرت على إغلاق الكتاب في ربعه الأخير .
في الرياض أشعر بأن المكتابتيين يشفقون علي وأنا أحمل سلة تتراكم الكتب فيها وتثقل يدي , حتى عند المحاسب يسألني عن بطاقتي الجامعية لأحصل على تخفيض , وعندما لا أحملها يمنحني تخفيضاً مجانياً منه , وأخرج منه محملة بأكياسي ويركض خلفي ويقول : آنسة , نسيتي بعضاً من أكياسك لكثرتها ! وعندما أعود لمدينتي واضطر لحمل حقيبتي على كتفي كنت أعاني أسبوعاً خلعاً بالكتف من ثقلها . 
اقرأ في كل مكان " في السيارة , في الطائرة , في الصالونات , في المطارات, في المستشفيات, في الجامعات ..
على السلالم وفي الساحات , حتى بدأت أتوحد بي و تتناسل من صفحات الكتب صداقات لي , فهذا بيت أسكنه, وتلك حديقة أجري بها حواراً مع رجلٍ دون أن تولول أمي , وتلك مسكينة أصفعها بقلب الصفحة دون أن أخجل , و ذاك سجين مثلي يقاسمني وحشة الغربة والوجع , وهناك مزارع واسعة وغابات عريضة لا تنتهي إلاّ بمجرى نهري وزنابق وطيور مغردة . سرقتني كل تلك الأماكن والأشخاص من زماني ومكاني . 
لم أدرك فداحة البُعد وقسوته وأني أسكن أرضاً بوار إلاّ عندما تقول أمي بعد خلاف معها " أنتِ ما خربك إلاّ هذه الكتب " أو " بحرق هذه المكتبة التي أفسدتك " والإفساد والخراب بمفهوم أمي ماهو إلاّ عدم ميلي للطبخ أو رفضي للزواج .
فكلما تعبت في تكوين مكتبتي كلما بدأت حساسة تجاهها , فلا أحد يشير لها كسوءة إلا وتتغلغل بروحي نقطة تشاؤم أسود حتى تعمي بصيرتي , فأكون على وشك استسلام وأنا اتساءل " لِمَ كل هذا التعب ؟ ألا ترين بأنك مغموسة في كآبة هذه المدينة ؟ ماذا سيحدث لو كنتِ كغيرك تكون كل مباهجك في مخالطة الآخرين ونمائمهم ؟ الأمر لا يستحق كل هذا العناء ,جربي ليوم أن لا تقرئي ستجدينه يوماً ممتعاً وعندما تتأكدين بأنك تنسحبين لدائرة الأرواح المكررة وتكوني فتاة كل همها لباسها وعطرها ومكياجها وكعبها العالي , أحرقي مكتبتك واعتبريها تجربة كانت " , جربت ليوم أن أطيع ذلك الصوت واستيقظت متأخرة لأني قررت أن لا اقرأ ,فلا يوجد دافع لليقظة , وبقيت ساعتين لوحدي في البيت كالعادة ووجدت أن الفراغ غول بداخل يجعل مدينتي جحيماً مستعراً بالملل , فعدت لكتابي . حينها تيقنت بأني خُلقت لأقرأ فحسب ! 



 بقلم\ الآنسة لا أحد

----------


## سوما

*" ‪تبدو السعادة دائما صغيرة عندما تمسكها في يديك ,، لكنك إذا تركتها أدركت فورا كم كانت كبيرة وغالية ..!! "

مكسيم غوركي ,, أديب وناشط سياسي روسي ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*"أمام امرأة عفوية مثلك يرتبك المرء ولا يعرف إذا كان يحترمك أم يخافك. كل من اقترب منك خرج بهدوء واصطف مع طابور الذين يشتهونك من بعيد. " **
** واسيني الأعرج*




*" لِمَ عَلَيْنَا أَنْ نُكَّرِرَ أَخْطَاءَ اَلْمَاضِيْ، إِنْ كَانَتْ هُنَاكَ أَخْطَاءٌ جَدِيْدَةٌ يمكننَا أَنْ نَرْتَكِبَهَا؟ " *
*(برتران روسل)

"أؤمن أن الطعنة الواحدة أشد إيلاماً من الطعنتين، والجرح يكون أكثر وجعاً عندما تكون بقية الجسم سليمة، وأنا أردت أن أشتت أفكاري بين عدة أحزان حتى لا ينفرد بي حزن واحد، فيقتلني". **محمد حسن علوان
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*"كلما ازداد اقتراب الانسان من الاشياء وانضمامه اليها، كلما فقد القدرة على رؤيتها بوضوح ، حتى اذا ما التصق بها عجز عن رؤيتها لأن اتحاده بها يفقده شروط الرؤية الصحيحة من موضوعية وتجرد وصفاء ذهن .. تماماً كما يعجز الإنسان عن رؤية وجهه حينما يقترب من المرآة حتى يلتصق بها .. أو عن رؤية عيوب من يحب .. لذا فالرحيل ضروري بإستمرار ."*

*غادة السمان* 


*يسألونك أي مدينة تسكن..لاأيه مدينه تسكنك..
*
*يسألونك هل تصلي..لا يسألونك هل تخاف الله..
*
*ولذا تعودت ان أجيب على هذة الأسئلة..بالصمت..*
*فنحن حينما نصمت نجبر الآخرين على تدارك خطأهم..* 
*.*
*أحلام مستغانمي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*في أحد الأيام* 
 

في أحد الأيام سأكون ميتة، بيضاء كالثلج،رقيقة كالمنامات في مغيبٍ ممطر.
في أحد الأيام ميتةً سأكون، باردةً كالحجر،هادئةً كالنسيان، كاللبلاب حزينة.
في أحد الأيام سأكون وحيدة، مثلما الجبل وحيد بين الصحراء الشاسعة والبحر الذي يغسله .
آه من المساء الأخير الذي أتخيّلني فيه ميتة مثل أنقاض مدينة ألفية وخالية!
آه من ذلك المساء الذي يشبه صمت البحيراتالصفراء والساكنة تحت شعاع القمر
آه منه مساءً ثملا من التناغم الكامل:
كم مريرة هي الحياة، وكم هو الموت مستقيم! 
_._ 

*من قصيدة :أنا الذائبة في الريح ... هل ستعرفني؟*

*ألفونسينا ستورني*
*ترجمة : جمانة حداد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" في النهاية لن نذكر كلمات أعدائنا ، بل صمت أصدقائنا....!! "*
> 
> 
> 
> *مارتن لوثر كنج..*


لا أعرف لماذا كلما مررت من هنا أتوقف أمام هذه المقولة ....!!!! يبدو انها لها وقع خاص فى نفسى ...ويبدو ايضا انه مؤلم للاسف
اشكرك يا وسام

----------


## arouga

جميل جدا‎"‎

إن تعيش في هذا الدنيا بإحساس طيب ‏‎ 
بإحساس حنون ‏‎ 
ومتفاهم ‏‎ 
و رحيم ‏‎ 
وعطوف

تعيش محب للحياة ‏‎ 
وعاشق لها ‏‎ 
متعاطف مع الناس‎ 
عش بقلب صافي نقي ‏‎ 
بقلب خالي من الحقد الحسد ‏‎ 
بقلب يضم الكثير من الأحباب من دون تفريق

‎"‎لا تعيش‎ "‎

وأنت ظالم‎ 
الكل يخاف من ظلمك...؟؟‎ 
لا تعيش قاسي تجرح ولا تبالي‎ 
لن تحصل على احد يحبك‎ 
لا تعيش شرير‎ 
اعرف بأنك محاط بالأعداء تريد أن ‏تهجم عليك بشراسة حين تغفل عن ‏نفسك‎ 
لا تعيش بإحساس حاقد ‏‎ 
وحسود ‏‎ 
وأناني‎ 
واستغلالي‎ 
و خائن‎ 
في النهاية ستجد نفسك وحيدا لا احد ‏يريد قربك‎ 
لا تعيش أنت والشيطان في روح واحده‎ 
و تصبح مثله أو أحسن منه


‎ 
[/u][/b]

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا شمعة نــورى وقيدى 
ولا يهمك 
أنا شاعر قوى .. بألمك
وإيه هدفك وإيه همك 
ولـــو عمرِك ..
يا شمعه دقيقه أوأكتر 
هفيضل ضيك الباكى 
ضمير بيصحى جوانا 
حجات أكتر 


من دموع شمعه 
بديوانى الأول صفحات العمر

----------


## arouga

أَنْتَ بـِ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟! أَنْتَ بـِ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!



أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!


كُلُّنَا يَعْلَمـُ مَنْ هُوَ .. ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

ومَاذَا يَعْنِيْ هُوَ فِيْ نَفْسِهِ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

ومَاذَا يَحْمِلُ هُوَ فِيْ نَفْسِهِ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

ولَكِنْ هُنَاكَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَنْتَ ..؟!..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

ولاَ أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُمْـ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

فـَ اِمْنَحْ نَفْسَكَ الفُرْصَةَ لـِ تَقُولَ لَهُمْـ مَنْ أَنْتَ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

وأَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُمْـ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

ولَكِنْ لَمْـ تَعْرِفْ مَنْ أَنْتَ بِـ النِّسْبَةِ لِيْ ..! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!

إِقْتَرِبْ سَـ أُخْبِرُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ بِـ حَيَاتِيْ تَكُونْ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!






..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟! ..أَنْتَ حَيَاتِيْ مَنْ تَكُونْ ..؟!
اسمحوا لي أن أبدأ


أنت بـ حياتي : لحظة فرح تسلبني حزني دون ما أشعر :36 3 13:  :36 3 13: 34426_123071161080528_100001329346703_126686_720627_n.jpg

----------


## صفحات العمر

البراح فسيح جدا

والحياه رائعه بكل ما فيها

فلماذا نعجز احيانا عن كبح جماح النفس

وتربيتها على الزهد

من قال ان فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه فقد كذب

واستسلم لعجزه ونظر للامر من رؤيه ماديه بحته

ففاقد الشىء يلزمه عطاء بلا حدود

وهذا مخرجه الاوحد

اذا فشلت ان تحصل على ما تريد

فكن اكثر عطاء

ويوما ما سيثمر عطائك ولا شك

*محمد سعيد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> البراح فسيح جدا
> 
> والحياه رائعه بكل ما فيها
> 
> فلماذا نعجز احيانا عن كبح جماح النفس
> 
> وتربيتها على الزهد
> 
> من قال ان فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه فقد كذب
> ...


وحتى وإن لم يثمر ....فيكفينا متعة العطاء 
تحياتى للفكر شديد الإنسانية
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وحتى وإن لم يثمر ....فيكفينا متعة العطاء 
> تحياتى للفكر شديد الإنسانية


صدقينى سيثمر يا لبيبة البيان  :f2: 
فما من زرع إلا يؤتى أكله 
ولو بعد حين 
تقديرى لكِ بلا حدود

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أخشى إذا طرقت باب وطنى يوما

أن يقال لى 

الوطن مغلق وخارج نطاق التغطيه




بنت مصريه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أحلك جحيم هو بإنتظار من ينتهج الحياد تجاه الجُرم الأخلاقى*

*الكوميديا الإلهية*

----------


## سوما

*" أن أقوى الأسلحة التى امتلكها الإنسان وسوف يظل لها دائما فاعليتها الحاسمة هى روح الصمود ..!! "

الرئيس الراحل ,, محمد أنور السادات  ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انتِ بخير


...
اتنفس عن ظهر غرق

*****************


مأهول بنصفكِ


...
وجميعكِ حياة 
تستقيم قربكِ الغوايات


****************

تضُمُكِ عيني 
حين تشتهي ان تنام وتدفى

:
:
"
...
لا شتاء هذا العام 
يا كُل الفصول 


**************

غيابكِ
:
:
"
خراب الجميل 

***************


مما أعجبنى  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اتَّقوا مَن تَبغضُه قُلوبُكم

" عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه " 



حين يبدأ شخصان علاقة حب، يعتبران شدة الافتتان ببعضهما دليلا على قوة حبهما، بينما لا يبرهن هذا سوى على درجة وحدتهما السابقة". * إريك فروم .


"أكثر ما يفسد الدنيا نصف متكلم، و نصف متفقه، و نصف متطبب، و نصف نحوي. 
هذا يفسد الأديان، و هذا يفسد البلدان، و هذا يفسد الأبدان، و هذا يفسد اللسان."
- بن تيمية 

شيء فينا يتكسّر حينما نقترف الكذب و نوهم الآخرين بالنقاء !  

عبده خال

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*لــن تدرك قيمتي حتي تفقدني ...ثم تعثر علي من جديد
لـــ باولو كويلو*


*عضنا كالحبر و بعضنا كالورق
فلولا سواد بعضنا لكان البياض أصم
و لولا بياض بعضنا لكان السواد أعمى
جبران خليل جبران*


*لما زاد عمر النساء زاد اعتمادهن على مستحضرات التجميل، أما الرجال فكلما زاد عمرهم زاد اعتمادهم على حسهم الفكاهي.

 جورج جان ناثان*

----------


## nariman

> *لــن تدرك قيمتي حتي تفقدني ...ثم تعثر علي من جديد
> لـــ باولو كويلو*
> 
> 
> *بعضنا كالحبر و بعضنا كالورق
> فلولا سواد بعضنا لكان البياض أصم
> و لولا بياض بعضنا لكان السواد أعمى
> جبران خليل جبران*


*الله يا ايمان ..اختيار رائع

كلام سليم فعلا



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*لاتظن الهدوء الذي تراه في الوجوه يدل على الرضا ,, لكل انسان شيء في داخله يهزه ويعذبه.- عبدالرحمن منيف*



شكرا لك ناريمان
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

د. ايمان ,, اختياراتك رائعة ,,تسلم ايدك  :f2: 

*" أنت لست جميلاً ولا أنا جميلة ,, الحب وحده هو الجميل والحب وحده يرينا الجمال ..!! "

بهاء طاهر ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*الناس كالنوافذ ذات الزجاج الملون .. فهي تتلألأ وتشع في النهار ...وعندما يحل الظلام ...فإن جمالها الحقيقي يظهر فقط اذا كان هنالك ضوء من الداخل !!!
الأديبة العالمية اليزابيث روس*



تسلمي سوما

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

فى بحور الشعر الشديدة العذوبة 
والتى تكاد ترى عمقها من فرط شفافيتها وجمالها الأخاذ 
لا تمل سفينة الأبجديات من الإبحار بحثا 
عن المزيد والمزيد من الجماليات الإنسانية والكونية . 
حيث أنها تتغلغل بحسها الصادق ووجعها المهموم 
فى أعماقها السحيقة 
لتكتشف أسرار الياقوت والزبرجد واللازورد

*محمد سعيد*

----------


## arouga

عجيبٌ أمر هذا الإنسان! لقد وهبه الله تعالى من المواهب والملكات ما استطاع به أن يُحلِّق في الفضاء، وأن يغوص في أعماق الماء، وأن يُسخِّر الموجودات، ويستأنس المتوحِّش من الحيوانات... وهو -مع هذا كله- تستفزُّه كلمة عابرة ويثيره خطأ غير مقصود قد يقع عليه؛ فيثور ويغضب وتستخفُّه التوافه من الأمور فيستحمق على عجل ويحاول أن ينتقم لنفسه ويغضب لها ويثأر.
هذا صنف من الناس تجده أمامك في كل مكان وزمان، ولكنه ليس هو الصنف الوحيد بين البشر، فهناك مَن يتعالى على تلك المؤثرات النفسية التي تدفعه إلى الغضب والثأر من الآخرين، ويلجأ إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى يستمدُّ منه قوة الصبر والحلم، ويستعيذ بالله من نزغات الشيطان، فيكظم غيظه، ويعفو عمن ظلمه، ويتجاوز عمن أساء إليه أو أخطأ معه أو حاول أن يستثيره ويستفزَّه.
هل تستطيع أن تجد إنساناً مبرَّءاً من كل عيب، لا تصدر منه زلَّة تجاهك أو لا يقصِّر في القيام بحقٍّ من حقوقك، وبخاصة في مواقف هي محكُّ الصبر والحلم والكشف عن معادن الرجال، كالتعامل بين الناس والسفر والحج والزحام وغيرها من المواقف التي تشتبك فيها المصالح وتتعارض؟
إنك لو ذهبت تدقِّق الحساب مع أخيك على كل هفوة وعلى كل صغيرة وكبيرة، فلن تظفر بأخٍ لك وفيٍّ، خالٍ من العيوب ومبرَّأ من الزَّلَل، وستبقى عندئذ وحيداً فريداً.
ألا ترى كيف حرص الإسلام -أشدَّ الحرص- على توجيهنا إلى العفو، وهو التجاوز عن الأخطاء وترك العقاب عليها سماحةً ويُسراً وطيبَ نفسٍ. وإذا كان العفو من الله تعالى عن العباد هو تَجاوُزه عن ذنوبهم، فإنه من العباد ستر بعضهم على بعض.
العفو، سبب للتقوى
﴿خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾(الأعراف:199). هذا النبيُّ الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا المثَل الكامل والأسوة الحسنة، يخاطبه الله تعالى ويأمره أن يأخذ العفو اليسير الممكن من أخلاق الناس في المعاشرة والصحبة، ولا يطلب منهم الكمال ولا يكلِّفهم الشاقَّ من الأخلاق، بل يعفو عن أخطائهم وضعفهم ونقصهم لتمضي الحياة سهلةً هيّنةً ليّنةً. فالإغضاء عن الضعف البشري والعطف عليه والسماحة معه، كل هذا واجب الكبار الأقوياء تجاه الصغار الضعفاء. ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راعٍ وهادٍ، ومؤدِّبٌ ومعلِّم ومربٍّ، فهو أول الناس وأولاهم بالسماحة واليسر والإغضاء.(1)
وكذلك كان عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ فلم يكن يغضب لنفسه قط، ولم يكن ينتقم لنفسه قط، ولكن إذا انتُهِكت حرمة من حرمات الله لم يقم لغضبه شيء، يغضب أشدَّ الغضب.(2) فإن شأن العقيدة والدين خطير عظيم لا يجوز التغاضي والتسامح فيه، أما ما وراء ذلك من المعاملات الشخصية والمالية، في الأخذ والعطاء وفي البيع والشراء وفي الصحبة والجوار... فإن المسلم مَدْعُو إلى العفو والتسامح وكظم الغيظ والمغفرة.
فالعفو سببٌ لنيل الأجر والثواب، وهو طريق -بعد ذلك- للشكر: ﴿ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ﴾(البقرة:52).
وهو سبب للتقوى التي يسعى إليها المسلم دائماً: ﴿وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ﴾(البقرة:237).
وهو سبب للمدح والثناء، وسبيل إلى المغفرة والجنة مع جملة من مكارم الأخلاق وحميد الخصال: ﴿وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ * الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ﴾(آل عمران:133-134).
إشراقات التقوى
فالتقوى هي القوة النفسية التي تكظم الانفعال البشري، وهو الغيظ بما يصاحبه أو يلاحقه من فَوْرَة الدم ومن مظاهرَ عضوية ونفسية، ولا يستطيع أن يغلبه الإنسانُ إلا بتلك الشفافية اللطيفة المنبعثة من إشراقة التقوى، وإلا بتلك القوة الروحية المنبثقة من التطلُّع إلى أفقٍ أعلى وأوسع من آفاق الذات والضرورات.
وكظم الغيظ هو المرحلة الأولى، وهي وحدها لا تكفي، فقد يكظم الإنسان غيظه ليحقد ويضغن ثم يثأر وينتقم، فيتحول الغيظ الفائر إلى أجنَّة غائرة ويتحول الغضب الظاهر إلى حقد دفين.. وإن الغيظ والغضب -على شدَّتهما- لَأنظفُ وأطهَرُ من الحقد والضغينة. لذلك تستمر الآية الكريمة لتقرير النهاية الطليقة لذلك الغيظ الكظيم في نفوس المتقين... إنها العفو والسماحة والانطلاق.
إن الغيظ وقرٌ على النفس حين تكظمه وشُواظ يلفح القلبَ ودخان يغشي الضمير... فأما حين تصفح النفس ويعفو القلب، فهو الانطلاق من ذلك الوَقر والرفرفةُ في آفاق النور والسلام في الضمير... فإذا كان ذلك على أرض المشاعر المباركة بما فيها من قدسية المكان والزمان والعبادة... كان ذلك نوراً على نور وقوَّةً على قوة يهدي الله إليهما من يشاء.
هذا الأثر للعفو وهذه المكانة للصفح والتسامح، جعلتا أبا بكر الصدِّيق رضي الله عنه يعيد النفقة على مسطح بن أثاثة -وكان قريباً له- بعد أن انزلق وخاض في حادثة الإفك على الطاهرة المطهرة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها، وكان أبو بكر يحسن إليه وينفق عليه لقرابته ولحاجته. فلما قال ما قال، حلف أبو بكر ألاَّ ينفق عليه ولا يصله كما كان يفعل، فأنزل الله تعالى قوله: ﴿وَلاَ يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلاَ تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللهُ لَكُمْ وَاللهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ﴾(النور:22). فعاد أبو بكر بالنفقة عليه والعطاء قائلاً: "بلى، واللهِ إني أحب أن يغفر لي" (رواه البخاري).
العفو عزٌ وقوة
وأما النبي القدوة صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد بلغ القمة السامقة في العفو والصفح، كما بلغها في كل خلُقٍ من فواضل الأخلاق ومكارمها؛ فكان عفوه يشمل الأصدقاء والأعداء.
إن العفو ليس ذُلاً ولا مهانةً ولا عجزاً أو خَوَراً، ولكنه عزّ وقوة للإنسان ورجولةٌ وشجاعةُ نفسٍ. فمن يعف عن الخطأ ويتجاوز عن الذنب، أصبح بذلك قوياً شديداً، حيث ضبط نفسه لئلا يستخفَّه الغضب، وأصبح عزيزاً بعفوه، لأنه أكرم من غيره، وقد استطاع أن يرتفع إلى ذلك الأفق المشرق الوضيء وإلى ذلك المستوى العالي النظيف. أمَا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وما زاد الله عبداً بعفوٍ إلا عزاً" (رواه مسلم).
ذلكم هو المسلك النبيل والطريق القويم: ضبط النفس والعفو والاستعاذة بالله من نزغات الشيطان والوقوف عند آيات الله سبحانه وتعالى. تماماً كما فعل الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه لما قال له عُيَيْنَةُ بن حصن: يا بن الخطاب، والله ما تقسم بالعدل ولا تعطي الجزل، فغضب عمر حتى همَّ أن يوقع به، فقال له الحُرُّ بن قيس: يا أمير المؤمنين؛ إن الله تعالى يقول: ﴿خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾ وإن هذا من الجاهلين، فخلَّى عمر سبيلَه وسكت. وكان وقّافاً عند كتاب الله.(3)
إن العفو مظهر من مظاهر الصحة النفسية واستقامتها بما فيه من محبة وأُلفةٍ وخيرٍ وإحسان وجهادٍ للنفس على الرفق والتسامي والاستعلاء، وبما فيه من معالجة للعدوان بالصفح الجميل والردِّ على الإفراط والتفريط بالاعتدال والاستقامة على الطريق، وهو الطريق والسبيل لاستبدال الأمن بالخوف، والإيمان بالشك، والأُلفة والمودة بالحقد والحسد، والمحبة بالبغض. 
ـــــــــ
الهوامش
(1) انظر هذه المعاني في "تفسير الطبري" 13/303 وما بعدها، "تفسير البغوي" 3/316، "تفسير ابن كثير" 3-536-537، "في ظلال القرآن" 3-1419، طبعة دار الشروق.
(2) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "ما خُيِّر رسول الله سبحانه وتعالى بين أمرين إلا أخذ أيسرهما ما لم يكن إثماً، فإن كان إثماً كان أبعد الناس منه، وما انتقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه قط، إلا أن تنتهك حرمة الله فينتقم لله بها" (رواه البخاري ومسلم).
(3) أخرج البخاري القصة في "صحيحه" كتاب الاعتصام 13/250 مع "فتح الباري".

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عجيبٌ أمر هذا الإنسان! لقد وهبه الله تعالى من المواهب والملكات ما استطاع به أن يُحلِّق في الفضاء، وأن يغوص في أعماق الماء، وأن يُسخِّر الموجودات، ويستأنس المتوحِّش من الحيوانات... وهو -مع هذا كله- تستفزُّه كلمة عابرة ويثيره خطأ غير مقصود قد يقع عليه؛ فيثور ويغضب وتستخفُّه التوافه من الأمور فيستحمق على عجل ويحاول أن ينتقم لنفسه ويغضب لها ويثأر.
> هذا صنف من الناس تجده أمامك في كل مكان وزمان، ولكنه ليس هو الصنف الوحيد بين البشر، فهناك مَن يتعالى على تلك المؤثرات النفسية التي تدفعه إلى الغضب والثأر من الآخرين، ويلجأ إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى يستمدُّ منه قوة الصبر والحلم، ويستعيذ بالله من نزغات الشيطان، فيكظم غيظه، ويعفو عمن ظلمه، ويتجاوز عمن أساء إليه أو أخطأ معه أو حاول أن يستثيره ويستفزَّه.
> هل تستطيع أن تجد إنساناً مبرَّءاً من كل عيب، لا تصدر منه زلَّة تجاهك أو لا يقصِّر في القيام بحقٍّ من حقوقك، وبخاصة في مواقف هي محكُّ الصبر والحلم والكشف عن معادن الرجال، كالتعامل بين الناس والسفر والحج والزحام وغيرها من المواقف التي تشتبك فيها المصالح وتتعارض؟
> إنك لو ذهبت تدقِّق الحساب مع أخيك على كل هفوة وعلى كل صغيرة وكبيرة، فلن تظفر بأخٍ لك وفيٍّ، خالٍ من العيوب ومبرَّأ من الزَّلَل، وستبقى عندئذ وحيداً فريداً.
> ألا ترى كيف حرص الإسلام -أشدَّ الحرص- على توجيهنا إلى العفو، وهو التجاوز عن الأخطاء وترك العقاب عليها سماحةً ويُسراً وطيبَ نفسٍ. وإذا كان العفو من الله تعالى عن العباد هو تَجاوُزه عن ذنوبهم، فإنه من العباد ستر بعضهم على بعض.
> العفو، سبب للتقوى
> ﴿خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ﴾(الأعراف:199). هذا النبيُّ الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا المثَل الكامل والأسوة الحسنة، يخاطبه الله تعالى ويأمره أن يأخذ العفو اليسير الممكن من أخلاق الناس في المعاشرة والصحبة، ولا يطلب منهم الكمال ولا يكلِّفهم الشاقَّ من الأخلاق، بل يعفو عن أخطائهم وضعفهم ونقصهم لتمضي الحياة سهلةً هيّنةً ليّنةً. فالإغضاء عن الضعف البشري والعطف عليه والسماحة معه، كل هذا واجب الكبار الأقوياء تجاه الصغار الضعفاء. ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راعٍ وهادٍ، ومؤدِّبٌ ومعلِّم ومربٍّ، فهو أول الناس وأولاهم بالسماحة واليسر والإغضاء.(1)
> وكذلك كان عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ فلم يكن يغضب لنفسه قط، ولم يكن ينتقم لنفسه قط، ولكن إذا انتُهِكت حرمة من حرمات الله لم يقم لغضبه شيء، يغضب أشدَّ الغضب.(2) فإن شأن العقيدة والدين خطير عظيم لا يجوز التغاضي والتسامح فيه، أما ما وراء ذلك من المعاملات الشخصية والمالية، في الأخذ والعطاء وفي البيع والشراء وفي الصحبة والجوار... فإن المسلم مَدْعُو إلى العفو والتسامح وكظم الغيظ والمغفرة.
> فالعفو سببٌ لنيل الأجر والثواب، وهو طريق -بعد ذلك- للشكر: ﴿ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ﴾(البقرة:52).
> ...


الحلم والأناه من جواهر الصفات الإنسانية
يكتسبها المرء من نتاج ملامسة قلبه لحقائق العلم وأنوار الدين
والمحروم منهم جوهرة معتم ودواخله خواء حتى وإن بدا غير ذلك
وحقا علينا أن نشفق عليه بل وندعو له عن ظهر الغيب 
*arouga*  :f2: 
كل التقدير على هذا النقل المفيد

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

** ما هي نوعية المسافة التي تفصلنا عما نشتهي ؟

 أتراها تقاس بالمكان ؟ أم بالوقت ؟ أم بالمستحيل ؟

 *و أي منطق هو منطق الرغبة؟ أيكون منطقا لغوياً أم منطقاً زمنياً ؟ أم منطق ظرف تضعك فيه الحياة؟*
*
*
*
*
***عجيبة هي الحياة بمنطقها المعاكس.*
*
*
* أنت تركض خلف الأشياء لاهثاً، فتهربالأشياء منك. 
*
*
*
*وما تكاد تجلس وتقنع نفسك بأنها لا تستحق كل هذا الركض، 
*
*
*
*حتى تأتيك هيلاهثة*
*
*
*
*
أحلام مستغانمي-

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ** ما هي نوعية المسافة التي تفصلنا عما نشتهي ؟
> 
> أتراها تقاس بالمكان ؟ أم بالوقت ؟ أم بالمستحيل ؟
> 
> *و أي منطق هو منطق الرغبة؟ أيكون منطقا لغوياً أم منطقاً زمنياً ؟ أم منطق ظرف تضعك فيه الحياة؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أحلام مستغانمي-


اختيار موفق جدا يا ايمان وتساؤلات جديرة بالبحث عن اجابة ... وليتنا نجدها 
تحياتى :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأبخرة الملتهبة تتصاعد برائحة النعناع الأخضر من كوب الشاي 
لا أدري .... ربما هي التي تدمع عيني ! 
ربما .. 
تركت لوحة المفاتيح لأضم الكوب الساخن ربما تتوقف معه رعشتي ,
بلا فائدة ...
الرعشة الآن ليست من برودة " يناير " ..
نفسي ترتعش ..
أشعر بقلبي يرتجف ...
لن يجدى الشاي ......
لم تدمع عيني ويرتجف قلبي !  
ليس هو الداعى بالتأكيد ... هو ليس بتلك القسوة ..
هو .. 
ليس حبيباً ..
ليس حتى من دمي ..
هو صديقي ..
توأم أحرفي ..
جمعت بيننا صداقة القلم ..
ضممت الكوب بيد وبالأخرى عبثت فوق الأوراق بالقلم ..
لا أستطيع الكتابة على لوحة المفاتيح مباشرة , أشعر أنى أفتقد الروح حينها 
لا أحب ذلك الشعور بأنني جزء من ذلك الجهاز الإلكتروني المبرمج ..
رغم أننا كلنا كذلك الآن ...
نقشت اسمه أولاً ورسمت حوله زهوراً .. 
تدمع عيناي من جديد ..
أشعر كأن حروف اسمه المزهرة على الأوراق هي التي تبكيني !
مؤلم حقاً خسارة عزيز 
شعرت بشيء حاد يلهب الوجدان ..
ربما الشاي لا يزال ساخناً !
أم ذاك طعم العبرات ؟! 
ذهب صديقي ...
لم ذهب ؟! ...
لم أظن أنني سأحزن هكذا لرحيله 
  من رواية " أيام معه " 
للكاتبة / جوليت خوري

----------


## Lavender

*تجاورت شجرة من الحسك (أي الشوك) وشجرة من الورد, فزهت الوردة زهواً عاطرا بطبيعة العطر الذي في مادتها. فقالت لها الحسكة: ويحك! ما هذا الزهو الذي أفسدت به محلك من نفسي؟ قالت الوردة في كلام هو عطر آخر: لا تتعبي نفسك في تحقيري, فلست أفهم لغة الشوك إلا إذا كان يُنبت الورد!* 

*من (السحاب الاحمر) للكاتب: مصطفى صادق الرافعي*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*أسوء تعذيب فى العالم هو الشخص المُصر على الكلام بينما أنت مُثقل بالهموم , ترغب فى أن تبقى صامتاً وأن تصغى لأفكارك
لــ أحمد خالد توفيق*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان يصدف رويدا رويد عن الحاله التى يحياها الفتيان , فلا يشهد السهرات الا نادرا وكان يذهب فى الاحاد ويعود دون ان يكون تناول شيئا من الشراب ابدا . وكانت امه التى ترقبه بعين اليقظه , كانت تلاحظ أن وجهه الاسمر المسفوح يهزل , وان نظرته تغدو اكثر صرامه , وشفتاه تحملان تغّصن قسوه غريبه . وكان يبدو كمن ملائه غيظ أخرس او تلبسه داء وبيل .
لقد كان رفاقه من قبل يأتون اليه , اما الان فقد انقطعوا عن زيارته , لانهم لا يجدونه ابدا بالبيت , وكات امه تلحظ بكثير من الغبطه انه لا يقلد اترابه فى المعمل , ولكن احساسا بخطر مجهول كان يجتاح قلبها عندما كانت تلمس عناده وتهربه من الانتظام فى تيار الحياه العامه.
وكانت تسأله احيانا :
- إنك لست على ما يرام يا صغيرى بول .
فيجيب :بلى ..... انى على ما يرام
وتتأوه : كم انت نحيل
وبدأ يحمل كتبا ويقرأها فى الخفاء ثم يخبئها ف مكان ما , وكان احيانا ينسخ فصلا بكامله على ورقه , ثم يخبئها هى ايضا . وكانا قليلا ما يتحدثان , او يتقابلان , كان يشرب شايه فى الصباح دون ان ينبس بكلمه , ثم ينطلق الى عمله . وعند الظهيرة يعود , لتناول الغداء , فيتبادلا على المائده بعض الكلمات المجرده من المعنى , ويتوارى هو من جديد حتى المساء.
وإذا ما تصرم النهار استحم بعنايه , وتناول عشائه ثم انصرف الى كتبه طويلا , فإذا اقبل الاحد , انطلق منذ الصباح , كيلا يعود الا فى ساعه متأخره

من رواية الأم لجوركى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كنتُ أنوي أن أكتب شيئًا عن موت قلب ، عن ليل أسود حزين على غفلة مرّ دون أن ينعس الجفن فيه ، عن شجرة علّقتُ عليها وجهًا تقيًا ، عن قلوب تراءت لي كجنة لا يشوبها شر وعن قلب ساذج ظنّ أن الخير زُرع في كل الحدائق .. كنتُ أنوي أن أرسم ذاك الغياب الطازج كما رسمت قرص الشمس يومًا وقد كان ضوء ، كما ظننتُ أن الحزن لا لون له لكني شاهدته البارحة وقد تلوّن بالسواد .. الحزن أسود وثقيل ، والقلب يئن حين نركله مثخنًا بجراح ؛ لكني أفقت هذا الصباح وقد رسمت على مرآتي شيئًا آخر غير حزن البارحة ، وجدت ملامحي غير تلك التي نمتُ بها والهالة السوداء لم تترك خطها تحت عينيّ كما دائمًا حين يهرب مني النوم لجفنيك . استيقظتُ بمزاج لا يمتُّ لك بصلة ، مزاج هذا الصباح عصفور ينسج خيوطًا للضوء مع بزوغ الفجر . لم تعد لديّ رغبة بعتابك أو بسرد حكاية الحزن معي ليلة البارحة . خجل مني ذاك الحزن فتوقف الضجر وطارت العصافير مغردة حين استفاق الحرف 

مما أعجبنى  :f2:

----------


## Lavender

أمنية

لا أُريد الامساك بكل الايام
و لا كأسا ملئى
ولا الاستحواذ على كل شئ 
اعطني ولو يوماً حيادياً واحداً
لا انتظر فية شيئاً
ولا شيئاً فيه افتقد

(مارغريتا اكسل)

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولايزال الحرف فى رحلة بحثه الدؤبه 
عن كينوتة هذا الكيان الإنسانى الجميل
الذى صنعه الله عز وجل وجعله خليفة له على أرضه
ولازالت العيون تتقتفى اثرالجمال مستعينة بمصابيح البصيره 
ليصبح للكشف بُعداً اكثر عمقاً
ولازالت الفكره تتوق عطشاً لينابيع الابداع 
محمد سعيد

----------


## سوما

*" من النادر أن نفكر فيما نملك ,, بل نحن نفكر فيما ينقصنا ..!! "

الفيلسوف ألماني ,, آرثر شوبنهاور ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*إن تعبت في الخير فإن التعب يزول والخير يبقى,وإن تلذذت في الآثام فإن اللذة تزول..والآثام تبقى!! - أفلاطون.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

**



*أيا وطني عذراً عذراً* 
*أراملك ياوطني يشحذون* 
*حتى ملتهم الطرقات*
*وإشارات المرور .*
*أيا وطني*
*إبنك في يمينه شهادة عليا* 
*هل تبحث عنه ؟*
*إنه يشرب كأساً ، يلف سجارة من حشيش*
*لا يملك إلا ماجنت يداه*
*لايملك حظوة* 
*إنه بائع متجول* 
*إنه مسجون في قضية لقمه !*
*أيا وطني .. سبحانه الدائم* 
*سنلتقي حيث لا كراسي ولا حاجب* 
*إسمح لي ياوطني لن أسمح !*

*مما أعجبنى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*في نظرات الناس أرحل .. وفي نظرتك أنام فوق الرمش المهتاج وأتصاعد كلما تحدثتي ويكسوكِ تصاعدي مزماراً اصطكت شفاكِ عليه .. غنيني في فرحك، صيحي بي باسماً في حلق الجراح، اذرفيني سراً صغيراً لا يراني أحدا على شَفا السقوط تكلَّمي .. جئتُ إليكِ من فمكِ كلماتٌ وارتشافاتُ ومواويل وثرثرة منحدرين من نهاية فنجان، لا تسكتي والكأس الدوام أنا .. ألثَم بنكهتي فمكِ .. فقد تعلمت حتى حديثي فيكِ سممَّه الصمت الطويل، أرجوكِ لا تغمضي شفاكِ وأنا طاعنٌ في الكلام .* *حبيبتي أسمعي وقع روحي في شهيقك لا تخسريني في تدفق كامل - في لحظة صمت تسنُّ دائماً رحيلي، لا .. لا تقولي أكفُّ عن القول . باغتتني حبيبتي وهي تمر على وجهي بلا اكتراث . لا التي قالتني .. ولا التي ادخرتني عذراً تتكئ عليه .* *أرحل لحين التقينا .. لحين افترقنا وبأعوامٍ من الألفة أخذتنا من الوحشة أرحل .. حتى تنتهي صبيةُ من صباها تغسل برمشها الثقيلان ليل الله . وينصرفون الرعاع إلى جبهات قطيعهم الضائع . ويعود كل شيءٍ إلى مكانه .. وتعود في الأروقة* *رائحة غربتي القاسية وسيظلُّ الزجاج .. كالخصام دائماً في المنتصف بين عيوني وعابر يمنحني السلام.* *أعود غريباً تزفهُ الشوارع والمصابيح .. ولم أعد وحيداً لأنني لا انتظراً أحداً .*

*مما أعجبنى*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*يصيبك بالحساسية المفرطة.. فالعلاقة بينك وبين شخص تتوتر بمجرد عدم قيام طرف بالرد علي الطرف الآخر، وتأخذك الهواجس والظنون بحثا عن إجابة لسؤال «لماذا لم يرد وهو يعرف رقمي؟» وسرعان ما تتحول هذه الحساسية إلي شعور متبادل.لـــ عمر طاهر*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

قول بعض الناس الفرح أسمى من الحزن 
ويقول اخرون بل الحزن أسمى من الفرح 
ولكننى أقول  انهما توأمان لا يفترقان واذا أنفرد أحدهما بك على مائدة الحياة .. فأذكر أن الاخر يرقد فى فراشك

"مما قرأت"

----------


## سوما

*" ونحن..مازلنا هنا 
مازال في الجسد دم ,,
وفي القلب نبض ,,
وفي العمر بقية ..
فلماذا نعيش بلا حياة ,, ونموت بلا موت ؟؟!! "

شهر زاد الخليج ,, كاتبة خليجية اماراتية الجنسية*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*
حالة مذرية.. حالة مزرية

يخلط البعض عند استخدامه هذا المصطلح فيضع مذرية مكان مزرية، ولنعرف أيهما الصواب في هذا المقام لابد من معرفة المعنى المعجمي لجذر الكلمة، وإليك ما ورد في القاموس:

مادة (ذ ر ا):
ذرت الريح التراب ذروًا وذريًا: أطارته وفرقته
أذرت الريح التراب: ذرته
ذرى الحَب وأذرى الحب: نثره وبعثره

مادة (زرى)
زرى عليه زريا وزراية: عابه وعتب عليه
أزرى عليه: عابه وعتب عليه
أزرى بالشيء: تهاون به
*** *** ***
وبناء على ما تقدم يتبين خطأ الخلط بين مذرية ومزرية، ويتبين أن الصواب "حالة مزرية" في حال وصف المفرد إذ المقصود وصف الحال بأنها مجلبة للعيب والعتاب، وفي حال وصف المفرد لا يصح إلا مزرية.

فإن قصد المتحدث وصف حال جماعة بأن حالهم سبب للتفرق وتبعثر الجهد سدى استخدم المذرية، أما إن قصد أن حالهم جالبة للعيب والعتب فليستخدم مزرية...


منقول من مدونة وحدة اللغة


كنت احيانا بكتبها مذرية و احيانا مزرية دون وعي 
بس النهاردة اخدت بالي و اتخنفت من نفسي اوي 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*[ حجر من عالم آخر ]* 
قبل أن تترمّد الروحُ , وتفنى الحواس القلقة بشأن حقيقتها 
قبل أن تتخذ كل الجمادات هيئة الناي وتعزفُ مالا أريد سماعه
أريد مُحادثتكِ بأشياء لم أقلها من قبل .. 
عن الرغبة العظيمة التي تجوبُ الشوارع , صامتة 
ونشرَتْ حجرًا كان نائما بظلِ المدينة منذ قرونٍ , اتّصَلَ بحبلٍ سريّ بعالمها الآخر
كان له هناك وجهًا آخر , وكينونة أخرى , ونُطْقٌ بلغة فانية 
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن أشياء فأنا لم أعد حجرًا  
عن الرغبة التي أحالتني إليكِ , جزءٌ منها مكوّن من القدرِ 
وجزءٌ آخر له ملامحُ الطبيعة الساحرة 
كأسطورة شخصية أحتفظُ بها لأحكيها أمام أطفالي القادمين 
إنها المنقذة التي جعلتني أبدو غريقًا , وللغريق لذّة مجهولة لم تُحكَ بعد ! 
نشوةُ البقاء بين الحياة والموت .. اختصار الأزمان في لحظةٍ 
يُطوى لها كل الحِسّ واللمس لتكوّن برزخاً 
برزخُ الحبّ .. لم يرجع أحد منه لكي يبوح عن معالمه أبدًا ..  
أحْيتْ هذه الأسطورة حجرًا , والصمتُ في قلقٍ يتخبّط 
فأخطأ .. وباح ! 
وبعضُ البوح مريع .. مريع !  
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن المسافة التي نسجها بيننا التأمّل
قد نتحسّفُ على أوقاتٍ قضيناها نتأمّل جمالنا 
ولم نخلقْ وعاءً يحفظُ هذا البهاء .. 
فأخذكِ هذا السهو بعيدًا عني , إلى خلفِ الأعينِ 
وأنا أبذلُ صبرًا , يعتليه شوقٌ , تعلوهما عينٌ تسرقُ لي خبرًا 
لكن الأخبار مُنعتْ من السماء ! فاحترق الصبر والشوقُ , وانتفى البصر .. 
وعدتُ إلى خطيئتنا الأولى , التأمّل الوفيّ يقودني ويحكي لي عنكِ 
يقولُ : "أنكِ بخير .. ولازلتِ تمنحين الصبح جدائلكِ"
وأنا لا أصدّق التكهّنات المُعزّية
ولكنّ النار كانت يومًا ما بردًا وسلامًا , أكثر الجهاتِ خوفًا تبثّ الأمان !  
الحجر صار يملك خاصّية تخالفُ عُرفهُ 
واختلق حجرًا آخر , وناداه : مَنْ سيفسد قصة حبًّ بين حجرين ؟!
من سيتخيّل - أصلا - أنّ الأحجار المتلاصقة تتعانق ؟! 
أريد أن أحدّثكِ عن مستوى السرّية التي كنّا نرى بعضًا بها .. 
فهيَ لم تكُن مجرد نظرة أطفالٍ يحتكرون شيئًا 
إنها تشبه تكوينِ الجنين بعيدا عن احتمالات النتائجِ
وتشبه تلقيح نبتةٍ زهرية بفعلٍ خفيّ 
ولأنّ الأسرار موضع هتْكٍ .. 
نسينا أن نعشقَ في العلن , فامتدّت يدٌ لتجهِض الجنين وتقطف الزهرة 
وكُسرتْ آخر مرآة داخلنا كانت تفسّر سرّ جمالنا
وأثقل الحزنِ ما يأتي من الداخل , ذلك الذي يخرجُ على هيئة أنين !  
من أجل هذا كان الله عالمًا بإيذاء البشر 
وجعلَ الحجر يعشق في طمأنينة , بلا ملامح تفضح سرّه .  
أريد أن أحدثكِ عن أمنيتي , "أتمنى لو كنّا أحجارًا"
تتراءى لي ابتسامتكِ تشقّ الليل وأنتِ تقرئين هذه الأمنية
وتُسرّحين شعركِ كما لو كان ذيل طاووسٍ 
يا لهذا السِحْرِ كيف يكون بحال من الأحوال من صفات الحجر ؟! 

__________________




*[ مَنْ أطفأ الأرض ؟! ]* 
الضوء هو الصورة اللطيفة للظلام .. 
والشوق صورة أخرى للعويل .  
أظلم الحبُّ الذي أوقدنا عليه ألفَ رسالةٍ حتى أضاء 
وخرجتْ أشباح المظاريفِ يُلهبها الهوى
تخطفُ آخر هالةٍ تركتها الشمس تذكارًا على البحار 
تجولُ بين ريقٍ و ريق
بين العين والطريق 
تنقلُ العدوى بين الناس وهم يتباكون ؛ إنه الطاعون.  
أظلم مصباحنا السحري , فمَنْ للأمنيات ؟!
مَنْ للأسرار ؟!
في الوقت الذي اعتقدنا بأنّ الأسرار تطير تُظلّلنا
كانت تشعل نفسها تُدفئنا , سرًّا .. سرًّا 
كما أشعَلتْ بائعة الكبريت , عودًا .. عودًا 
فصَقلَ البردُ والظلامُ أنيابهما على بؤسها , على جسدها
وعادا اليوم , ليقوما بنفس الطقوس على جسدي 
وأنا أهز علبة الكبريت , ولا أسمع عودًا ..
ولا أسمع سِرًّا .  
أظلمَ نور المنارة داخلي , وتاه بصري ولمْ يعد 
خطواتي ما زالت هناكَ على الشاطئ 
فلقد كفّ الموج الآن عن ردم أي شيء أمامه !
وهذا يعني ألاّ يغادرنا الألم 
وهذا يعني ألاّ يُمحى الوشم 
تلك نبوءة البحر القديم ألقاها الحوتُ ؛ 
لا إله إلا أنتَ سبحانكَ إني كنتُ من العاشقين  
أظلمَتْ , ماذا أقول بعدُ أظلمَتْ : 
التفاتة الربيع إلى آخر غصنٍ تيبّس ؟
لمعة الندى في المدى بين نضوجها حتى موتها ؟
عين سمراء من أقاصي الصحراء ؟
أثَر سجدة ؟
شرارة الحوافر ؟
نجمة قُذِفتْ بالحصى ؟  
من أطفأ الأرض ؟!  
من أطفأ الأرض .. سوى امرأة تركَتْ كل شيءٍ خلفها 
علّقَتْ عباءتها على القمر , فرَحَلتْ
رحَلَتْ وأظلم كل شيء.  

__________________
*[ مشكلة الغرباء ]* 
عندما لا أتوقع حضوركِ , احذري أنْ تجيئي فجأةً
فإنّ كرهنا للموتِ , كُرْه ٌ لاقتحامهِ 
وهو البغيض كانَ لابد لنا أن نستعدّ لمجيئهِ 
أفلا تستحقّ هذه الرقة فيكِ , أنْ أستعدّ لها ؟!
ألا يستحقّ المكان أنْ يرتبَ هذه الفوضى 
فأغلب الأشياء التي قيلت في غيابكِ سلبية جداً : "لن تعود."
نسيتُ أنكِ من تمنح الغيابَ شيخوخة مبكرة 
وتوهب الضريرَ عيناً .. بِكْراً .. لم يطمثها الدمع ! 
كوّني الآن أجمل المشاهد , والكُلّ محظوظ معكِ دوماً 
باب المنزل .. الشارع .. أنا الواقف خلف الحذر 
خطوات السلّم .. حتى الهواء الذي انتفضَ من غفلتهِ 
كي يكنسَ لهفتي فلا تتعثري بها .. 
حتى الذي لن نراه , سوف يلعب دور البطولة ! 

كما لو كنتُ أحد الأشياء القديمة في ذلك الحيّ .. وقفت.
أُطِلُ بعينٍ كأضواء الشارعِ , وقبّعات الظلام 
غير أنّ الناسَ كانوا يمرونَ بلا ظلال 
وكانت ظلالهم مخنوقة في ركن بعيد , تشكُّ في إخلاص النورِ 
وحينَ يفعل أحدهم ذلك بالنورِ فإنهُ ينحسر ! 
مثل عينيّ حين تلاشتْ يائسة من حضوركِ ..
ما الذي يمنعكِ من الخروج وكل شيء على غير العادةِ , تهيّأ 
وقد ظننتُ أنكِ ستخرجين لو اجتمعتِ الصدف أمامكِ 
أسوأ الثقة , تلكَ التي يخلقها الظنّ .. تلكَ التي تخلقها الصدف . 
ربما لو كنتِ خجِلة ً ؟! هل أنتِ كذلك ؟! 
كيف الخجلُ إذن يُشرّد النور ويقتلُ الظل ؟! .. حاذري عزيزتي :
بأيّ الأشياء الرقيقة فيكِ , تفعلين بنا الأشياء العظيمة ؟!

كما لو كنتُ أحد الأشياء القديمة في ذلك الحيّ .. جلست.
والحيلة .. عجوز تموتُ جانبي , عذراً فلا يقين لديّ يكفي لتلقينك! 
لم يبقَ سوى أذني ترقبُ خطْوَها كي تُهدّئ روْع الشارعِ 
مثلَ عشّ في الليل فقدَ صغاره ُ..
مثل نوتة نامت وهربَ اللحنُ ..
مشتاقٌ وليس في تجربتي ما قد يساعدني على الشوق 
بابها .. ما زالَ مغلقاً , ومشكلة الغرباء تكمن في الأبواب !
وامتناعكِ عن الظهورِ يُفقدني حواسّي ببطء ..
فبقيتُ في الحيّ , مثل طفل بلا أدوات الحياة .. 
وأطفالٌ هناكَ يدعونه إلى اللّعب , يُصرّون ..و يُصرّون عليه أكثر 
حتى بكى , وهذا كل ما يملكه من أجل المحبة واللحظات الجميلة . 

__________________



*[ إلى مُرتابة .. ]* 
حين تركتُ خلفي اثنين وعشرين عاماً 
دون أن آخذ منها أيّ تجربةٍ .. 
وجعلتهم واقفين كالأصنامِ منتظرينَ 
من يأتي ليكسّرَ الأصنام 
وأشرقتُ عليكِ جديدَ العُمْرِ نقيّاً
لأجلِ أن أهواكِ بلا ماضٍ , بلا حزنٍ 
ما كنتُ أتوقعُ أن أجدكِ , ولا زالَ
المطرُ من عينيكِ يتساءل :
" أهذا موسمُ الهطولِ دونَ استسقاءٍ ؟
أللأسفلِ أتساقطُ أم للأعلى؟ "
شاخَ المطر بعينيكِ حتى عَرُجتْ قدمه 
وظلّ هناكَ كالحجارةِ جالساً
لم يعد يُستسقى , ولم يعد يُبكى .. 
ولن يطأ قلبي بعرَجـِه ..  
مئة يومٍ أدنو منكِ لا أعرفُ مصيراً 
وأنتِ تأتين إليّ كطفلٍ 
لتوّه يتعلمُ المشيَ , خبيرٌ بالسقوطِ 
هذا ليسَ عدلاً وليسَ ظلماً 
إمّا أن تحكمكِ الأرض وتحبسكِ 
أو تقتلعين أقدامكِ وتأتينَ 
آنَ لجذوركِ أن تنبتَ إلى الأعلى 
يد المستغيثِ لا تبقى أبداً بجيبهِ 
وعينُ الرّجاءِ لا تخطئ عين السماء 
مثلَ قلبي إنْ توحّد بكِ .. تحرّر 
وتركَ بالصدرِ نجماً 
أقسمَ ألاّ يسقطَ على مُسترقةٍ 
فما أقولُ له إن كنتِ ..
مرتابة القلبِ وبالنجمِ لا تهتدين  
تُرى هل سهلٌ عليكِ أن تغامري 
وفي خيالكِ الذئبُ يختبئ لكِ 
في ثيابِ الجَدّة المريضةِ .. 
وخلفَ كل غصنٍ ينتظركِ موتٌ 
أو صحراء لا يقمرُ فيها قمرٌ
إلا خرجَ إليكِ رجلٌ يترنّح 
يتآكل , تُبصَرُ النار تحت أقدامهِ
تُرى هل سهلُ عليكِ أن تنامي 
بجانبِ دميةٍ في خيالكِ أنّ عينيها
لا تغمضُ لأجل أن تخيفك
وبجوفها تبلعُ سمّاً تنتظر أن تسقيكِ 
تُرى هل هذا ما تعرفينه ُ 
عن قصةٍ أدعوكِ لتعيشي فيها يوماً 
بلا خرافة قد عرفتِها من قبلي ! 
إني أريدكِ بلا قوانينَ وحدود 
أمامكِ وريدي وقد أخليتهُ من الدمِ 
احقنيه بما يجعلكِ مرتاحة 
مارسي حرّية الماء دونَ تحفّظٍ 
اضربي جسدي ضربة فلاحٍ 
تنبتُ لأجلكِ سنابل الدنيا 
ليسَ في ريفي بندقية تصطاد 
فالحمَام يدخل بيوتنا وينامُ فيها 
حلوى المساء لازالت تـُصنع
وكتُب الغرامِ آمنة من الغدرِ 
تعالي , كرسيّ السهرِ قد تعبَ 
واشتاق للدفء نبثه فيه 
أحرقَتْ نار المدفأةِ كلّ خيالي 
ألاَ يشعرك ذلك بالطمأنينة ؟  

__________________


بقلم\ عمرو الغامدى 


الصمت فى محراب الجمال .... جمال  :36 3 15:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_عذرا إن وجدتم في كل مرة شخصية غير التي كانت

 ،،  فمجنونة أنا أحيانا أو عاقلة ،،

 قاسية قد أكون أو حنونة ،، 

متفائلة جدا أو يائسة ،، 

حزينة أوقات ولكني اسعد بلحظات فرحى ،، 

منظمة جدا وفوضاوية إلى أقصى درجة ،،

 اهتم بتفاصيل الأمور ولكني اتعب من سردها ،،

 واحكي كثيرا وأصمت أكثر 

وايضا عذرا فأنا لتحرري حدود ،،

 ولجنوني عقل ،، 


ولتهوري ضمير





مش عارفه لمين
بس عجبتنى ولاقيتها شبهى فجبتهاكم



_

----------


## سوما

*" المشاعر كزجاج المرآة ، إذا انشرخ قد يمكن لصقه وإعادته إلى ما كان عليه ,,
لكن أثر الشّرخ يبقى ظاهرا إلى نهاية العمر ..!!"

عبد الوهاب مطاوع .. *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*أين أنت ؟ بعيد كذكرياتي داخل رحم أمي ... و قريب كجلدي -  غادة السمّان*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*كونوا واقعيين ، واطلبوا المستحيل -  لـِ رضوى عاشور*

\
*كـل كائــن يتخفى بقذارته؛ ويخرج منها مشيراً لقذارة الآخــريـن!!
إذا أردت التطهر فأعترف بذنوبك، وأصفح عن خصومك.
لـــ عبده خال*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*كذب من قال: إن الشر يطفئ الشر، فإنكان صادقا فليوقد ناراً إلى جنب نار فلينظر هل تطفئ إحداهما الأخرى؟ لقمان الحكيم*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

* اليوم فقط سأكون سعيدا .... " معظم الناس يكونون سعداء بقدر ما يجعلون عقولهم عليه" .. فالسعادة تأتي من الداخل، وهى ليست نابعة من أشياء خارجية.

اليوم فقط... سأحاول تهيئة نفسي وفق ما هو كائن .. وليس وفق ما هى عليه وأكيّف نفسي على ذلك.

اليوم فقط ... سأهتم بجسمي .... سأدربه .... سأرعاه ... أغذيه ... لا أسيء استعماله ... لا أهمله , حتى يستطيع ...أن يكون كآلة متكاملة تعمل في خدمتي.

اليوم فقط ... سأحاول تقوية عقلي .... سأتعلم شيئا مفيداً ... لن أكون راكد الذهن ..... سأقرأ شيئا يتطلب جهداُ ، وتفكيراً ، وتركيزاً .

اليوم فقط.... سأدرب روحي بثلاث طرق.... سأفعل لشخص ما خيراً ، دون انتظار الرد ... وسأفعل شيئين على الأقل لا أريد فعلهما ولكن سأفعلهما من أجل التدريب وحسب.

اليوم فقط ... سأكون مقبولاً ... سأبدو على أحسن حال، وأفضل لبس، أتكلم بصوت منخفض ، أكون محايداً إزاء المديح .... لا أنتقد شيئاً ، لا أكتشف في أي شخص خطأ ... ولا أحاول تنظيم أو تطوير أي شخص.

اليوم فقط..... سأحاول الحياة لهذا اليوم فقط ... لن أستدعي مشكلات حياتي كلها ... أستطيع أن أعمل لمدة 12 ساعة ، في أشياء تناسبني، فقط إذا توجب عليّ الاحتفاظ بها طيلة حياتي.

اليوم فقط .... سيكون لي برنامج ... سأسجل لكل ساعة ما أتوقع عمله فيها ... لكنني لن أطبقه بحذافيره ... بل سأحتفظ به ... لأنه سيعالج عندي آفتين: التسرع والتردد.

اليوم فقط ... سأعطي نفسي نصف ساعة مع الهدوء والاسترخاء ... خلالها سأفكر في الله ، كي أُدخل في حياتي تأملاً ولو بسيطاً.

- اليوم فقط.... لن أخاف.... لن أخاف خصوصاً من أن أكون سعيداً ... كي أستمتع بما هو جميل... وبأن أحب ... أن أفكر في أولئك الذين احبهم ويحبونني.

ويبقى الأمل

لــ ديل كارنيجي 
كتاب دع القلق وابدأ الحياة
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*لا يستطيع أحد ركوب ظهرك الا إذا إنحنيت.
مارتن لوثر كنج*

----------


## سوما

*" لا أخاف الموت .. أخاف أن أموت قبل أن أحيا ..!!"

أحمد خالد توفيق.. *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*ان الله خلق الحياة 
لكى تتم قسمتها على أثنين,
رجل وامرأة
هكذا تسير الأمور

...لا معنى للفرحة 
مالم تقتسمها مع أحد 
فتصبح أكبر 
على عكس قانون القسمة
والحزن يصبح قاتلا 
مالم يتعاطف معك احد

عمر طاهر

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*كأن بيننا وبين الفرح عداء 
من يبالغ بإظهار هذا الفرح "
تقل هيبته " !

و إذا ضحكنا كثيرا من قلوبنا ، 
...التفتنا بريبة ، وقلنا لبعضنا 
" الله يستر من تالي
هـالضحكات " .. 

فمن يتجهم أكثر ، 
يمتلك قيمة أكبر !

وعندما نلجأ لتراثنا بحثا ًعن قول 
مأثور يساند الفرح ، نردد 
( ساعة لـربك
وساعة لقلبك ) 

فيربكنا الشيطان 
عندما يذكرنا أن ( ساعة القلب ) تلك ضد
( ساعة الرب ) وأنها أتت نقيضة لها .. 
فنتجهم أكثر !

وننسى أن 
( الابتسامة في وجه أخيك صدقة )

محمد الرطيان

*

----------


## سوما

*"  نقتل أنفسنا عندما نُضَيّق خياراتنا في الحياة  ..!!"

نيلسون مانديلا ,, الرئيس السابق لــ جنوب افريقيا *

----------


## سوما

*"  المؤمن ,, هو من يكتشف ان جاذبية السماء أقوى من جاذبية الارض..!!"

محمد الرطيان ,, كاتب سعودى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" إن نصف العالم يتكون من أشخاص لديهم شئ يقولونه ولا يستطيعون , ونصفه الآخر من أشخاص ليس لديهم شئ يقولونه لكنهم يواصلون التحدث "

* روبرت فروست 

نحنُ أكثر مانكون شبهاً بالكتب المؤرقة التي نقرأها,
مليئين بالمقاطع التي تحتاج إلى تنقيح..!*

*البرتو مانغويل
 
الكل يتحدث عن الانقاذ المادي للحياة ، انقاذ الاطفال المتضورين جوعا ، معالجة المرضى ، تأمين حياة الشيوخ والعجزة ، ذلك ليس الخير بحد ذاته ، بل هو جانب واحد فقط من جوانبه ، الانقاذ المادي وتامين حياة الناس هو نتيجة اعتيادية للخير وليس الخير بحد ذاته ...
 تولستوي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذا الكوب من الشاي أتعبني كثيراً 
شيء ما ينقصه 
أضفت له الكثير من السكر .. الكثير من الرغبة .. وثمة شيء ينقصه 
أضفت له قليلاً من | لحظاتي معك | فـ كدت أرتشف الكون معه 

مما أعجبنى  :2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

عندما أقف طويلا على عتبات الطاعة والعبادة
يسكن قلبى طمأنينة بلال وزهد مصعب
وتحلق روحى بشوق طفل يهفو لمبتغى ..
فى أبعد فضاء
وعندما يخطفنى الحرف معرجا بين الرؤى والحس ..
تتسع مساحات الكشف
فيرتجف كيان حورس ويصير الشدو دواء 
ولا أبــالى أبكاء أم فرح 
كنــه الغنـاء 
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عندما أقف طويلا على عتبات الطاعة والعبادة
> يسكن قلبى طمأنينة بلال وزهد مصعب
> وتحلق روحى بشوق طفل يهفو لمبتغى ..
> فى أبعد فضاء
> وعندما يخطفنى الحرف معرجا بين الرؤى والحس ..
> تتسع مساحات الكشف
> فيرتجف كيان حورس ويصير الشدو دواء 
> ولا أبــالى أبكاء أم فرح 
> كنــه الغنـاء 
> محمد سعيد


رائعة يا استاذ محمد ...كالعادة  :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*الفرق بين الجوع و الشبع :*
*رغيف واحد.*
*الفرق بين التعاسة و السعادة :*
*ود كائن واحد من بلايين سكان الأرض*
*ومع ذلك يموت الناس جوعاً* 
*ويموتون غربة :*
*ما أبخل القلب البشري !...** 
**غادةالسمّان*


*الأيام لا تتشابه ,إلا إذا نظر المرء إلى الزمن ,من جهة كونه خزانة للسأم.*
*الوقائع ليست معياراً ثابتاً,هي كذلك لمن يحاول أن يسوق بضائع تالفة*
*أن يمر اليوم من غير وقائع تذكر ..فتلك نعمة يحسدنا عليها النسيان .* 
*ولكننا لسنا محظوظين إلى هذه الدرجة !* 
*هناك دائما وقائع تضعنا في مواجهة الحيرة المنسوجة من مادة مكفهرة , ** 
** فاروق يوسف* 

*قبول حقيقة التقدم في السن و الموت هما شيء طبيعي ومحتوم.*
*والخوف منه غير مجد , وأفضل طريقة يمكنك مواجهتهما بها* 
*بعقل رزين و هادئ وبتجاهلهما , وأن تعيش بشجاعة كل يوم بيومه ** 
** ويلفيرد بيترسون*

----------


## عزة نفس

*وعن مكارم الأخلاق قالوا

أطهر الناس أعراقاً أحسنهم أخلاقاً

أعرف الناس بالله أرضاهم بما قسم الله له

اعف عما أغضبك لما أرضاك

أفضل الجود العطاء قبل الموعد

التواضع من مصائد الشرف

السر أمانة

الدال على الخير كفاعله

العتاب صابون القلب

العفو عند المقدرة

العفو يصلح الكريم ويفسد اللئيم

لاح أمرك بالأخلاق مرجعه فَقَوِّم النفس بالأخلاق تستقم

عامل الناس برأي رفيق والق من تلقى بوجه طليق

عامل الناس بما تحب أن يعاملوك به

في سعة الأخلاق كنوز الأرزاق

قُل كُلٌّ يَعمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ (قرآن كريم الإسراء 84) 

قَولٌ مَّعرُوفٌ وَمَغفِرَةُ خَيرٌ مِّن صَدَقَةٍ يَتبَعُهَا أَذًى (قرآن كريم البقرة 263) 


كل امرئ بما يحسنه*

----------


## سوما

> هذا الكوب من الشاي أتعبني كثيراً 
> شيء ما ينقصه 
> أضفت له الكثير من السكر .. الكثير من الرغبة .. وثمة شيء ينقصه 
> أضفت له قليلاً من | لحظاتي معك | فـ كدت أرتشف الكون معه 
> 
> مما أعجبنى


جميل اوى أختيارك يا جيهان ,,,, تسلمى .. :f2: 



> *الفرق بين الجوع و الشبع :*
> *رغيف واحد.*
> *الفرق بين التعاسة و السعادة :*
> *ود كائن واحد من بلايين سكان الأرض*
> *ومع ذلك يموت الناس جوعاً* 
> *ويموتون غربة :*
> *ما أبخل القلب البشري !...** 
> **غادةالسمّان[/]*[/]


 فعلاً أحياناً نجد القلوب من أبخل ما يكون ...  ::(: 
تسلم أختياراتك الإنسانية الرائعة دوماً ,,, :M (32):

----------


## عزة نفس

*


لا يستطيع أحدٌ ركوب ظهرك .. إلا إذا كنت منحنياً


*

----------


## سوما

*"  بعض الأشخاص مثل كتاب رائع وثمين، ولكن غلافه عادي وغير جذاب ,,  وبعض الأشخاص: غلاف رائع وجذاب.. ومحتوى فارغ!
لا تجعل الغلاف يخدعك عن حقيقة المحتوى...!!"

محمد الرطيان ,, كاتب سعودى*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*لا تدع الكمال

إن أي شخص يعرفك يعرف أنك غير كامل .
في الحقيقة ، لا يوجد شخص مثالي .
إن الأطفال فقط هم من يرون الناس كاملين . ربما كنت تعتقد أن أبويك كاملين حتى تقنع نفسك أن باستطاعتهما إنقاذك من أي خطر .
...إنه اكتشاف مؤلم أن تعرف أن أبويك ما هما إلا مجرد بشر .
ربما راودتك رغبة في أن تكون كاملاً حتى تحظى بحب أبويك . إن من المعروف –على الرغم من أنه قد يكون من الصعب التسليم به – أن حب أبويك لم يكن كافياً ليجعلك تشعر أنك محبوب لذاتك كما هي الآن .ربما ساورك شعور بأنك ما لم تكن كاملاً سينصرف البعض عن حبك تاركينك وحيداً .
إن الخوف الكامن داخل كل فرد يحاول أن يكون كاملاً ، وهو خوفه ألا يكون محبوباً .
ما أنت فعال حيال ذلك ؟
إنك لن تصل إلى حد الكمال أبداً ، لا أحد ممن كنت تعتقد أنهم كاملون كان كذلك ابداً
تخلّ عن فكرة أن تكوم كاملاً .
ربما يكون من الأفضل لك أن تحب نفسك جملة وتفصيلاً .
إن اعترافك بصورك يجعلك محبوباً .

**************

ها أنا ذا ، عيوبي ، وكل ما فيّ.
أمنح حبي للجميع دون أن انتظار المقابل .

لـــ ديفيد فيسكوت
من كتاب .. فجر طاقاتك الكامنة في الأوقات الصعبة

*

----------


## عزة نفس

*


العقل صفاء النفس والجهل كدرها

لا تُظْهِر الشماتة لأخيك فيرحمه الله ويبتليك (حديث) 

إصلاح الموجود خير من انتظار المفقود

أَعقَلُ الناس أَعْذَرُهُمْ للناس

حُسْنُ الصورة جمال الظاهر وَحُسْنُ العقل جمال الباطن

حِفْظُ اللسان راحة الإنسان


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم أعطنا القوة لندرك أن الخائفين لا يصنعون الحرية، والضعفاء لا يخلقون الكرامة، والمترددين لن تقوى أيديهم المرتعشة على البناء.

جمال عبدالناصر

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> اللهم أعطنا القوة لندرك أن الخائفين لا يصنعون الحرية، والضعفاء لا يخلقون الكرامة، والمترددين لن تقوى أيديهم المرتعشة على البناء.
> 
> جمال عبدالناصر


اللهم آمين

رائع جيهان..

المقولة و من قالها و من نقلها

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اللهم آمين
> 
> رائع جيهان..
> 
> المقولة و من قالها و من نقلها


أشكرك يا إيمان 


- هل تشعر بالوحدة ؟
- نعم، فقط حينما أكون مع الآخرين ! *



ليس من الانصاف ان نحتكم لعقولنا فيما لا يخصها من عمل 
هل جربت ان تشم وردة بعقلك *

----------


## nariman

الفرح لحظات .. فلا يطول جلوسه , ولا يطول وقوفه .. إما لأنه كذلك وإما لأنني لا أتوقعه 

*_* أنيس منصـور *_*

----------


## سوما

*"  تعرفين ,,
تضاءلت مُـتع الحياة لدي..
أمسى أقصى ما يسعدني
أن أضع رقعة الشطرنج بيني وبين من أحب..
ثم أطيل اللعب والتأمل 
لا للـــتفكير لكن لأطيل الجلوس معه..
ثم أنتظر حتى يعلن انتصاره.. ويفرح....
فأبتسم بسعادة بالغة.. لأنه فرح ....!!"

عبدالواحد اليحيائي,, كاتب ومفكر سعودى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_أخطأت !_

_أخطأت كثيرا ... حين ظننتُ !_
_ان كل الرجال كـــ أبي !_
_وان كل القلوب كــ قلب أ...مي !_
_وان كل النصائح كــ نصائح جدتي !_
_وان كل الصديقات كــ منى .. صديقة طفولتي !_


_أخطأت كثيييرا .... حين ظننت !_
_ان كل الشعراء كــ الحمداني !_
_وان كل الفرسان كــ بن الوليد !_
_وان كل العشاق كــ ابن الملوح !_
_وان كل الأبطال كـــ عنترة !_
_وان كل الفاتحين كــ صلاح الدين !_


_أخطأت كثيييرا ... حين ظننتُ !_
_ان كل الأحذيه كـــ حذاء سندريللا_
_وان كل الذئاب كــ ذئب ليلى !_
_وان كل التفاح كـــ تفاحة بيضاء الثلج !_
_وان كل الأقزام كـــ أقزام الغابة !_


_أخطأت كثيييرا .... حين ظننتُ !_
_ان كل صفعة ... . درس !_
_وان كل سقوط ... درس !_
_وان كل طعنة ... درس !_
_وان كل كبوة ..... درس !_
_وان كل صدمة .... درس !_


_أخطأت كثيييرا ... حين ظننتُ !_
_ان التضحية .... ان نمنح أكثر من اللازم !_
_وان الكرامة ... ان نصمت أكثر من اللازم !_
_وان الكبرياء ...ان نبتعد أكثر من اللازم !_
_وان الرُقي ...... ان نترفع أكثر من اللازم !_
_وان الحب ..... ان نتألم أكثر من اللازم !_
_وان الفراق ....ان نموت أكثر من اللازم !_


_أخطأت كثييييرا ...!!_
_حين وضعتهم عند الطوفان ... على رأسي !_
_ووضعتهم عند الغرق .... على كتفي !_
_ووضعتهم عند العطش أمامي !_
_ووضعتهم عند اشتعال النيران ... خلفي !_



_أخطأتُ ...............!_

_شهرزاد الخليج_

----------


## سوما

*"  إنَ أسباب الوفاة كثيرة ، من بينها وجع الحياة ..!!!"


محمود درويش..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مش باقى منى غير شوية قوه فى إرادتى 
على شوية شعر من خطى 
حاسبى عليهم ..
وإنتى بتخطى 
.
.
.
. 
مش باقى منى غير شوية دم 
متلوثين بالهم 
متلوثين ..
بالهم 
*جمال بخيت* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJzCEXmMNmY

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أف لهذه الدنيا ! يحبها من يخاف عليها، ومتى خاف عليها خاف منها، فهو يشقى بها ويشقى لها،
 ومثل هذا لا يكاد يطالع وجه حادثةٍ من حوادث الدهر إلا خيّل إليه أن التعاسة قد تركت الناس جميعا وأقبلت عليه وحده!


" مصطفى صادق الرافعي "
*

----------


## سوما

*" وسط كل ذاك الضباب و التشتت ، تأتى لحظة صدق ، لا يهم من أين تأتى ، المهم أنها تأتى دوما ، 
تميز الخبيث من الطيب ، تترك في النفس راحة وضياء يبدد ظلمة الحيرة .!"

مجدى مهنا.. صحفى مصرى راحل*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" وسط كل ذاك الضباب و التشتت ، تأتى لحظة صدق ، لا يهم من أين تأتى ، المهم أنها تأتى دوما ، 
> تميز الخبيث من الطيب ، تترك في النفس راحة وضياء يبدد ظلمة الحيرة .!"
> 
> مجدى مهنا.. صحفى مصرى راحل*


رحم الله مجدى مهنا واسكنه فسيح جناته وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## سوما

*"  الإنسان الذي يعتمد على الآخرين في رفع معنوياته ,, يفقد نفسه حين يفقدهم..!!"

واسيني الأعرج ..*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## سوما

*"  الزمــن لا يغيرنــا، بل يكشفنــا .."

ماكس فريش ..*

----------


## سوما

*" إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة .. فلابد أن يستجيب القدر .. 
ولابد لليل أن ينجلي ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر ...!!"

ابو القاسم الشابى,, شاعر تونسي راحل*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_تكبّر.. تكبرّ!__فمهما يكن من جفاك__ستبقى، بعيني و لحمي، ملاك__و تبقى، كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك__نسيمك عنبر__و أرضك سكر__و إني أحبك.. أكثر__يداك خمائل__و لكنني لا أغني__ككل البلابل__فإن السلاسل__تعلمني أن أقاتل__أقاتل.. أقاتل__لأني أحبك أكثر!__غنائي خناجر ورد__و صمتي طفولة رعد__و أنت الثرى و السماء__و قلبك أخضر..!__و جزر الهوى، فيك، مدّ__فكيف، إذن، لا أحبك أكثر__و أنت، كما شاء لي حبنا أن أراك:__نسيمك عنبر__و أرضك سكر__و قلبك أخضر..!__وإنّي طفل هواك__على حضنك الحلو__أنمو و أكبر_

_"محمود درويش"
_

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان يامـــا كان والمكان 
دون البشر صحرا 
وأى ورقة شجر .. 
من غير فروع " صفـرا "
وخد ورد الربيع ..
وقت الربيع ألوان 
بنحب فيه طلته 
ونحسه من نظره 
وعز عز الليل 
فيه مخلوقات بتشوف 
وتحب طعم الحقايق ..
لو جت / ساعات ... مُـره
محمد سعيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في معادلات الحب الغامض ، نستطيع إيجاد المنطق * 

------- 

* راسل كرو في فيلم بيوتيفول مايند

----------


## سوما

*" أشرس ما في مصر ... يحاول أن يقتل الآن بشراسة أنبل ما فيها ...!!"

محمد حسنين هيكل,, كاتب وصحفى مصري*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا إلهي ..*
*رغبة أخرى إذا وافقت
ان تغفر لي بُعدي أمي
والشجيرات التي ..*
*لم أسقها منذ سنين
وثيـــابي ...*
*فلقد غيرتها أمس ..* 
*بثوب* *دون أزرار حزين
صارت الأزرار تخفى*
*ولذا حذرت منها العاشقين
لا يقاس الحزن بالأزرار* 
*بل بالكشف
إلا في حساب الخائفين*

من أمنيات مظفر النواب 
على بوابة السنة الجديدة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال الشيخ الغزالي رحمه الله : 
فإذا احتدمت المعركة بين الحق والباطل حتى بلغت ذروتها ، وقذف كل فريق بآخر  ما لديه ليكسبها ، فهناك ساعة حرجة يبلغ الباطل فيها ذروة قوته ، ويبلغ  الحق فيها أقصى محنته ، والثبات في هذه الساعة الشديدة هو نقطة التحول ،  والامتحان الحاسم لإيمان المؤمنين سيبدأ عندها ، فإذا ثبت تحول كل شئ عندها  لمصلحته ، وهنا يبدأ الحق طريقه صاعداً ، ويبدأ الباطل طريقه نازلاً ،  وتقرر باسم الله النهاية المرتقبة .

----------


## سوما

*" شعب مصر أعظم شعوب الأرض .. و يستحق جائزة نوبل للسلام ...!! "

هاينز فيشر,,  رئيس النمسا  ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تجربتي القصيرة الصغيرة تقول لي
 


لا تُقدّم معروفاً لأحدٍ من الناس وأنت تنتظر أن يرد لك هذا الجميل هنا ستصدم فعلاً .. 
قدّم المعروف للناس لأن المعروف طبعك
قدّم المعروف للناس لأن هذا هو الذي يليق بمقامك ، قدّم المعروف للناس لأنك ترجو من الله تبارك وتعالى الفضل والثواب
لا تقدّم المعروف للناس و أنت تنتظر منهم أن يردّوا عليك المعروف مثله . - سلمان العودة-

----------


## سوما

*" إذا أعطاك الله الفرصه لتعمر في الأرض، فعليك استثمارها، لأنها قد لا تأتي مرة أخرى...!!"

مصطفى حسنى*

----------


## سوما

*" نحن لن نستسلم .. ننتصر أو نموت ,,
وسوف تأتي من بعدي أجيــال تقاتلكم ,, أما أنا فحياتي سوف تكون أطول من حياة شانقي .. ...!!"

عمر المختار ,, مجاهد ليبيي راحل*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حين تذوق الفراشة طعم التحليق بـ حريّة
حين تعرف نشوة تحريك أجنحتها في الفضاء 
لا يعود بـ وسع أحد إعادتها إلى شرنقتها 
ولا إقناعها بأن حالها كـ دودة أفضل !

*غادة السمان*

----------


## سوما

*" يقولون أن علينا ان نغلق ملف القضية الفلسطينية وان نحلها كما يريدون لنا ان نحلها ,, واقول لهم ان كنتم تعبتم , ففارقون ...!!"

إرنستو تشي جيفارا ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في هذه اللحظات
أتمنى قاتلا يتسلل من إبط الليل
سأجلسه بين كفيّ
وأعاتبه :
تأخرت طويلا يا صديقي
ثم أحضر له القهوة وروحي
التي أثقلتني


بقلم \ مجهول

----------


## صفحات العمر

> في هذه اللحظات
> 
> أتمنى قاتلا يتسلل من إبط الليل
> سأجلسه بين كفيّ
> وأعاتبه :
> تأخرت طويلا يا صديقي
> ثم أحضر له القهوة وروحي
> التي أثقلتني 
> 
> بقلم \ مجهول


 لكم هو رائع بحق هذا القلم المجهول  
كل تقديرى وتحياتى له
ولكِ اختى العزيزة جيهان :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لكم هو رائع بحق هذا القلم المجهول  
> كل تقديرى وتحياتى له
> ولكِ اختى العزيزة جيهان



بالفعل هو قلم رائع استاذ محمد وحقيقة لو اعلم اسمه الحقيقى لكتبته ولكنه يكتب تحت اسم مستعار للاسف واليك بعض كتاباته التى تأسرنى 
وتشبع ذائقتى ...

لم أفق على زقزقات كما أملتُ ، هل رحلت العصافير معك ؟

صحوت ، وكنت صحوت مرارا من قبل ،
 لكن طعما لهذا الصباح أحسبه يوازي غيابك الفذ ، 
وكأنك حين غبت ،طوحت صباحاتي كلها ، 
ثوت ، وقعت من فرط انتظار المطر . 
تتقنين الغياب كما أنزله الله ، وتبخلين علي بعودة صوتي. 
غائبة أبدية تترائين لي من بين خصلات شباط المبلولة ،
وما كل هذه الأنهار التي تجوب الأرض إلا دمع يراق على  يديك ،
 جنية أنت أم أنثى المستحيل ؟ 
لك لذة الغياب السعيد ، ولي فقاعات التعب .. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ويعودني شعور بأنني سأمضي ذات يوم.ولن يكون بمقدوري كتابة شيء يذكرني من  خلاله بعض الناس.

*الكتابة بحاجة إلى كاريزما ما،أنا ليس لي كاريزما . 

*على قلق ،كأنني خلقت يوم خلق الله القلق. 

*صباح يوم مناقشتي للدكتوراة،انزلقت قدمي من الحافلة وبُتر جزء من مقدمة  حذائي.قلت لنفسي ربما يكون فألا سيئا.وفي النهاية بد لي أن الأمر كله يدور  حول الأحذية. 

*لقد عشت حياة عادية.طفولة مجرحة لكن الملايين عاشوا حياة مجرحة. 

*مشيت حافيا في المراعي والقفر.وشكوت من الهجير لرفاقي الحفاة.وكنت أتثاءب  طوال يومي من قلة النوم.أما الآن فقلما أنجح في النوم .اليوم يا أبي صار لي  طلاب جامعيون.يعتقدون بأنني المخلص في بعض الأحيان.يصغون للجمل التي  أرددها من الكتب بلهفة ،لهفة ترعبني .تسقطني-كاملا يا أبي -في يدي .. 



وهكذا بدأت تعاودني بعض  الأفكار التي تحللت منها منذ فقدتك.
 أنتِ كائن غير متوافق مع أفكار  كهذه،أعلم.
 ولكنني أذكرها من باب الإثبات  لنفسي أنني- من دونك -ما زلت قادرا على توصيف الأمور. ألبوم الصور خبأته في مكان قصي على يدي.
 لكن يحدث أن أحتاج من ظرفة  الخزانة العليا زوج شرابات شتائي.
 تلمسه يدي فتتكهرب روحي.
 أحمله بين يدي،
 أضمه طويلا.أحاول الوقوف  متماسكا.
 تنبت رعشة أخرى في يدي،وأخرى  أسفل الظهر..
 تتقافز الرعشات
 فلا أسيطر.
 أنثال بسرعة أمام كهفي.
 تغمرني بعدئذ نسمة هدوء.
 أتمنى أن تطول،
 فتقصر
  ينتابني وجهك كذكرى،
 كأنها تتخلل خارطة الجسد،أحاول  الهرب إلى التينة المسكينة في الحوش،أضمها بين ذراعي خائفا،أسمع صمتها  يتهدج في عروق أصابعي،أبقى طويلا محتضنا الساق العظيم..
أتحامل على أرجلي،أحبو حتى
 أقنع نفسي أنني سأصل إلى خاتمة  الحالة،
 تخذلني الفكرة.


غريبة أنت يا شجرة الصبار العجوز،تغرسين في يدي شوكة أو شوكتين،ثم تخبئين  الباقي لأكف أخوتي القادمين،أنا يا شجرة الصبار حفنة من عمر تهلل فرحا  بالثياب الجديدة،أو أنا طفلان صغيران بحجم لؤلؤتين أو زنبقتين ناحلتين.لي  وحشتان غائرتان وذبالة مصباح لم تنر أي حيّز بعدُ،قضيت نحبي كثيرا،في  الكلام أموت ثم أموت ثم تحيا عظامي،ثم أعود أعاتب الأصدقاء:لماذا تهرقون  الملح على دم يسوع وأنا في كل لحظة أعمِّد طفلا في بقعة من الأرض، ويتوب  قلب على قلبي، ويُقام عشاء الرب على ساحلي،أنا البحر الحزين المزنر ببنات  اللهو والحناء، أيمنحون الخلاص بدوني؟ ودماء أخوتي العاشقين تنمنم في  دمائي، يا لهبوب ريح الصبا على شوكك يا شجرة الصبار ،أتكون الريح موئل صدق  وغفران على دمنا المراق،أم هو بوح تكسوه الأغاني،هل أنا تاريخ الدم  المقدس،ما بال ثيابي محمرة إذن ،وقلبي مشرع للعويل..؟


 أيها الرّفاق تحرروا من  السجع،ومن المعلقة العجوز،وسقط الزند،قولوا كما أقول:الله ما أسوأ العالم،يفتّش في جيب سروالي عن مضيق باب المندب،ويترك  جبيني ملطخا بالحنين،الله ما أسوأ الموت، يتربص  بكل كسل يدي وهي تلوح، رددوا ، لن تربحوا ولن تخسروا..!
 سيروا في الأرض على  أعقابكم،إن أجمل شيء في الدنيا أن ترى الأشياء من زاوية أخرى،وتلعثموا في وجه الأسئلة ستترهل الإجابات في أعينكم،وستتشوقون إلى إبرة  علامة الاستفهام (؟)أيها الرفاق تعثروا في  دروبكم ،ستنهضون في النهاية،وسيكون جميلا رواية ماحدث..!
 أحيطوا قلوبكم  بالحدب،وحدها المضغ الصادقة في أجسادكم،أصغوا لنشيدها ستدركون عندها الفرق بين الشجرة والمعطف المعلق..!
 الله ما أسوأ العالم!
 يحبو تحت سريري ويترك  الناس في الطرقات دون وسيلة نقل..!
 الله ما أسوأ الناس!
 يعبرون الجسر المحاذي لمنزلي كل يوم ولايلتفتون للأسفل، لا يدركون أن هناك الكنز العظيم ،هناك القدر  يبيض آخرالبيضات..!
 أيهاالرفاق،عشت أيامي التي  خلت متشككا،وكنت سعيدا كل السعادة أنني ولا مرة استقبلت اليقين أمام بيتي،ولا مرة التقينا على طاولة خشبية في  مقهى،انتظرته طويلا،لا أنكر أنني بكيت لياليَ  طوال،وخار جسدي ،وأجفلت من يدي وهي تطرق رأسي،لقد باعني أخوتي مقابل منديل ملوث بالدم،ظنوا أنني قاتل الوردة،وأنا لم أقتل  الوردة،ولم أفكر طيلة المدة الماضية أن أقترف  مجزرة كهذه،انتظرت اليقين قبالة نافذتي،ولما لم يجئ،لم أفرح ولم أحزن،وأكملت طريقي،حتى وصلت،والآن أحدثكم من جوار حافة  الهاوية الأجمل في حياتي،
 الله ما أسوأ العالم!
 بعد أن أقفلت بابي،وأسدلت  ستائر غرفتي،واستسلمت للنداء الأزلي في داخلي،وجدته هناك يمضغ جزرة!
 الله ما أحوجني لموت  متعال،أدعوه بلهفة ولا يستجيب ،أقبل رأسه وأعتذر :لقد عشت عمر شخص آخر،ليس بيننا أدنى معرفة!
 أيها الرفاق،سيروا ببطء،ليس لأن أديم هذه الأرض من  أجساد أحبائكم الذين غادروا،فقط لأن الطريق  سينتهي بكم إلى طريق مشابه!
 أيها الرفاق عوجا على صنوبرة قرب الجسرالمعلق خلف منزلي،تأملوا استقامتها الشريرة،واصرخوا صرختكم  المدوية الأخيرة،ستدركون كم أن الخضرة مجرد لون  لا لون له إلا في العقول الغائبة عن الوعي!


لنفس المجهووووووول :xmas 29:

----------


## محمد طلعت

لماذا لا تريدون زيارة مدوناتى .. زوروها ولن تندموا .. www.talaaturl.blogspot.com


                                                    محمد طلعت

تحياتى

----------


## سوما

*" امنح كل يوم الفرصة لأن يكون أجمل أيام حياتك....!!"

مارك توين*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*محافظة الشـرقيه* 
*مدرستى*
* بحر البقر الإبتدائيه*
*كراستى .. كراستى*
*مكتوب عليها تاريخ اليوم* 
*مكتوب على الكراس إسمى*
*سايل عليه عرقى ودمى* 
*من الجراح اللى ف جسمى*
*وبين شفايف بتنادى* 
*يا بلادى يا بلادى* 
*أنا بحبك يا بلادى*

من الفيلم التأريخى الملحمى 
*العمر لحظة*

----------


## سوما

*" أتمني أن يصل الدين إلي أهل السياسة.. ولا يصل أهل الدين إلي السياسة ..!!"

الشيحخ , محمد متولى الشعراوى ,, رحمه الله ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لِماذا أُؤَطرُك بَالوقَت ، وَنَحنُ فِي رِحلَةٍ خَارَجَ الزَمَن ؟
سَأطَرحُ كُلِي إلِيك وأنَسَى أنَّني الطِين 
سَأطرحُ وِزرَ الجَسدِ عَني ، و أرتَدي قَلبي ،القَلبُ يَا سَيدي أُمةٌ أنَت لَهَا نَبي إليك. . .سَيَضيعُ النبضُ دونكَ ، فابَعثَ آياتَكَ فِيي . . أنَتَ وَحدكَ تَعلمُ أنَني أموتُ فِي البُكاءِ فَلَا تَبتَعد حافظ الشيرزاي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *محافظة الشـرقيه* 
> *مدرستى*
> * بحر البقر الإبتدائيه*
> *كراستى .. كراستى*
> *مكتوب عليها تاريخ اليوم* 
> *مكتوب على الكراس إسمى*
> *سايل عليه عرقى ودمى* 
> *من الجراح اللى ف جسمى*
> *وبين شفايف بتنادى* 
> ...




بحب الاغنية دى جدااااااااااا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا ليت من نتمنى عند خلوتنا
إذا خلى خلوة ً يوما ً تمنانا ،

العباس بن الأحنف

----------


## سوما

*" هناك من يناضلون من أجل التحرر من العبودية,, وهناك من يطالبون بتحسين شروط العبودية ..!!"

د.مصطفى محمود*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أَعِطنْي القُدرةَ حَتىَ ابَتسَم .. !

فَشُعاعُ الشَمسَّ يَهويَ كَخُيوطِ العَنكَبوت ..

وَالقَنَادْيل تَموت !

قَدَمي تَلتَمسُ السُلَّمة الأُولَى لِكي أَصَعدَ فَوقاً ..

وَيَديَّ تَلتَمسُ الحَاجزَ إِذ أَخَشىَ السُقوط

كَيفَ أَبَقى ؟


أمل دنقل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كُلّ النساء
يشتكين الوحدة , و اشتكي ازدحامي بك
يخافون الحبّ , و أخافُ نسيانك
ما عساني أن أكون بعدك ؟؟
هويتي أنت وَ وطني , و إن انقلب الكلُّ على أوطانهم
.. يتظاهرون في الساحات , و أعتصم في الوحدة
يعلنون " الثورة " و أعلن لك " الولاء "
لا يحكمني من أهل الأرض سواك
ولا أبتغي لحكمك الجائر تبديلاً
لك سيدي ,
دولة حب و دستور وفاء , وشعبٌ من الأشواق لا يهدأ !


مما أعجبنى

----------


## سوما

*" لقد كان الليل طويلاً وثقيلاً، ولكن الأمة لم تفقد إيمانها أبداً بطلوع الفجر ..!!"

الرئيس الراحل ,, محمد أنور السادات*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أضيئي ؛
لأعرفَ أنَّ اللَّهيفَ إليَّ دَنا ،
و أنَّ الشَّقاوةَ تكسو الـ هُنا ،
و أنَّ اقترابَ الفراشاتِ يحدثُ دونَ ارتباكْ ،
و أنَّ الورودَ التي ناوشتْني تحوكُ الشِّباكْ ،
و أنَّكِ ماءٌ ..
و أنَّي ظمأ !

*سعد الياسري

----------


## سوما

*" كُلّ زفيرٍ يُذكّرني . . كمْ من الأشياءِ عليّ أن أطردها من حياتي..!!"

عدنان الصائغ*

----------


## سوما

*" أيها الناس لماذا نهدر الأنفاس في قيلٍ وقالْ؟!!"

أحمد مطر*

----------


## سوما

*" اذا اردت ان تفهم انسانا فانظر فعله في لحظة اختيار حر وحينئذ سوف تفاجأ تماما ,,
فقد تري القديس يزني وقد تري العاهره تصلي, وقد تري الطبيب يشرب السم, وقد تفاجأ بصديقك يطعنك وبعدوك ينقذك ,وقد تري الخادم سيدا في افعاله والسيد احقر من احقر خادم في اعماله وقد تري ملوكا يرتشون وصعاليك يتصدقون..!!"

د.مصطفى محمود*

----------


## سوما

*" أخـــطر مـــا يـــشل روح الإنــــسان وارادتـــه.. هـــو الاقـــرار بـــالعجز قـــبل بــــدأ الـــمسيرة..
ولـــو أقـــر بـــه كــــثيرون قــــبل الــــبداية لــــما أصـــبحوا عـــظماء ولـــما حــــفروا أســــماءهم فــــي ســـجل الـــتاريخ ولـــما أضــــافوا مــــا أضـــافوه إلـــى الــــحياة ..!!"

عبد الوهاب مطاوع ,, رحمه الله *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يشير تقرير التنمية الإنسانية العربية للعام 2002 م والذي يصدره برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي, إلى أنه قد بلغ مجموع الكتب المترجمة إلى العربية منذ عصر المأمون وحتى الآن نحو مائة ألف كتاب, وهو يوازي تقريباً ماتترجمه إسبانيا في العام الواحد! وأن ماتطبعه كل دور النشر العربية أقل من نصف ماتطبعه اسرائيل في نفس الفترة! وأن متوسط القراءة في العالم العربي = 6 دقائق في السنة بينما متوسط القراءة في إحدى الدول الأوروبية = 200 ساعة في السنة.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سألها : ماذا تفعلين
 قالت : أقرأ حواراً لك في الجريدة
 قال : و أين وصلت
 أجابت : عجزت أن أتجاوز اسمك *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

- سألتني قآرئه :
لي خطيب يحبني , لكنه يحب كل إمرأة جميلة
ويأكلهآ بنظرآته حتى في وجودي !
أحببه كثيرآ ,
لكني بت أثور عندمآ يشآهد أخرى , ثم يعتذر
لآ أدري إلى متى أتحمّل .. ومآذآ أفعل ؟
* أجبتهآ : أتركيه ! 

- قآرئه أخرى سألتني :
زوجي رجل حنوون
لكنه يغضب سريعاً , فيتحول إلى القسوه !
وكثيرا ً .. مآ هدد بتركي
وتتكرر القصه , فمآذآ أفعل ؟
* أجبتهآ : أتركيه ! 

- وسألتني ثآلثه :
هو يحبني . . .
لكن أهله لآيريدونني له , خآئف هو من موآجهتهم !
وأنآ أحبه .. فمآذآ أفعل ؟
* أجبتهآ : أتركيه ! 

كل وآحد من هؤلآء لآيسستحق أن تكون معه ( إمرأه )
لِ سبب وأحد /
أن عنصراً أهم من الحب , مفقود !
وأهم من الحنآن مفقود ! 

هذا العنصر هو ( الإحترآم ) .. 
غيآب الإحترآم يأتي بألف عنوآن وألف هويه
فَ :
- التغزل بِ أخرى ولو " هزلآ " هو عدم إحترآم ‘
- " تهديد " الأنثى بِ الرحيل هو عدم إحترآم ‘
- عدم دفآعنآ عن حبنآ هو أيضآ عدم إحترآم ‘

وإنتفآء الإحترآم ينفي الحب والعلآقة ! 
إحترآم الرجل لِ المرأه يعني الأمآن , والأمآن أهم لهآ من الحب !
وأهم ألف مرره ! 
وإن كآنت هنآك من ترضى حيآة لآ إحترآم فيهآ
فلآ تتوقع أن تصبح ملكة في زمن مآزآل يؤمن بِ الجوآري !

وَإذآ كآن الحب خآتماً من ذهب , فَ الإحترآم صولجآن وتآج
إن ذهب , رحل ومعه كل شي ..
وإن أتى , كآن كَ آلملك جآء ومعه كل شي 


( هآني نقشبندي )

----------


## سوما

*" لا تصالحْ....!
ولو منحوك الذهبْ ,,
أترى حين أفقأ عينيكَ ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما..
هل ترى؟ هي أشياء لا تُشترى ..!!"

أمل دنقل *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليالى حب صيفية


أول ليلة في الصيف , كنت أبدو مثل رجل أتى من الريف لا يعرف كيف ينصت لأنثى , كنت أدعك تتكلمين .. تركتُ كلماتك تسقط على الأرض , وبدأتُ أجمع صوتك. ولأنكِ العطر الذي أتى في فبراير كسرب حمام حطّ على تلّ الياسمين , فإنّ هذا المساء ينتهي , ويعقبه مساء آخر .. وأنا أفشل في إتقان دور حمامة !

أول ليلة في الصيف وأنا أراقب فيك تعاقب الشمس والقمر , تمرّين من هنا فلا تريني , فأبلع في أثركِ من حزني الحدائقَ .. والمدينة بأكملها. أنا سمكة تاهت في عينيكِ .. حيث قوارب فينيسيا كلها تنام هناك , اغمضي جفنيكِ , المدنية نائمة خلف كحلكِ العربيّ , فلا أريد المساء يمرُّ ويسمع بعض ما قلنا.

أول ليلة في الصيف وأنا أتأمل انحناءات أصابعك , كما لو كانت تعرّقات الرخام , ينفذ الضوء من خلالها كأنّ الله خلقها بغير أظفار , تأملتها واستغرقت فيها .. حتى لم أعد أعرف من الذي رسم الآخر.







إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , سقطَ من الجنةِ 
وقد أتاني هذا الحبّ مثل صوتٍ 
بريّ انطلق في الفراغِ .. 
والأشجار مدت بأغصانها للعلا 
ربِّي؛ هذا الحبُ يهزني 
أعطيته ثمار البارحة , فما يريد ؟! 

إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , لا صحوة فيهِ 
تتكاثر بهِ الأحلام الجميلة 
وهناك على جفنيكِ يسير النائمون
ثم يسقطون .. وقد رأوا حلماً ..
وقبل أن يخبروا أحداً عنه 
يعودون للنومِ بحثاً عنه مجدداً 

إني أحبك في مكانٍ , كأوديةِ الريف
ركائبٌ تعلو بعضها إلى السماء
نصعدُ والقمر عربة بيضاء
وتجاعيدُ الكهولِ هناكَ طريقنا 
نصعد إلى حياتنا تلك .. 
ولا عودة أبدا بعد ذلك الصعود 

إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , لا خطوات به
سوى ما نقولهُ من كلماتٍ 
أرواحنا معلقة فيه كأثوابِ العيد 
وثغركِ بهجة َ العيدِ .. 
نظراتكِ هنا وهناكَ أطفالٌ يلعبون
وباقاتُ وردٍ تسير وحدها .. 

إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , فوق جسدكِ 
كالرّحالةِ أكتشفُ عوالماً فيهِ 
نهرُ الربيعِ ينتصفُ الصدرَ هنا 
وأعلاه طريقُ النجومِ إليكِ 
ضفائركِ الطويلة قوسَ المطرِ 
ثم وجهكِ القمحي , بيتي الصيفيّ

إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , ورديّ الأمل
نحيك فيه من أشعةِ الشمس 
عباءة الصيفِ لأكتافِ البحرِ 
وغمّازة الخدِ فيكِ , هلالٌ مُطِلٌ 
يغني للشاطئِ كلّ لحنٍ .. 
ويمسك بيدِ البحر , ويرقصانِ 

إني أحبكِ في مكانٍ , ليسِ به آخر !
ننام ولا نخاف ألاّ نصحو 
فكل نوم بيننا , هو حلمٌ وموعد
وكل موعد , يكون مثل أول لقاء لنا 
لذيذ , مثل لذة أول قبلة .. 
لعاشقينِ افترقا , والآن قد عادا






في تأملي للقمر , في انحنائي على كتبي 
في استماعي للأغنيات
في ارتدائي لثيابي , في تسريح شعري
في ملاعبتي لأية طفلة 
في خطواتي على الرصيف , في حديثي إلى الناس
في استماعي للمحاضر , في تدويني 
في وحدتي , في اندماجي 
كنتُ أفعل شيئًا واحدًا أثناء ذلك كله ؛ 
كنتُ أحبك فقط . 

هناكَ طرق أخرى لأحبكِ فيها ..
في لمعة الشمس على شعرك الحرير 
في ربطكِ للشال الشتوي
في حقيبة يدكِ , في تفاصيلها التي تبعث الحياة 
في أمنياتك الصغيرة , في لعبكِ تحت المطر 
في محاولة صنعك لطبق الحلوى
في صوتك الذي جعلني ألهث وهو يغمرني 
في عينينا التي لم تلتقِ يومًا 
في خجلنا واحترامنا لهذا الحب القويّ 

أحبك , هكذا كما ترين ..

بحجم الزلاّت التي تُرتكَب بسبب قوّة الحب
بحجم العصمة التي منحتِها لي ضد نساء العالم 
لقد تقاسمنا الدم 
وتجري في عروقي قدسيّة عينيك

أحبك , هكذا كما ترين .. 

كروعة فمك الذي يصون الحُسنَ والكلمات
كروعة الطفلة الهادئة ؛ لا تنطق بما يغضب أحدًا
أحبك لاهية ً
أحبك ناعمة ً 
أحبك مثل كل مرة تلاقينا
والحياء يمنعنا من تأمّل هيئتنا 

أحبك , هكذا كما ترين ..






أود أن تكون آخر كلماتي .. عنكِ 
كنتُ أهذي بكِ في الصحو
وفي النوم ؛ يسألوني صباحًا عن اسمك ؟!
فماذا بوسعي أن أصف لهم ؟
اسمكِ وحده يرسم لهم صورتكِ الملائكية 

اعذري محبتي الجارفة 
فمجرّد التفكير بكِ 
يجعل الريح تهبّ وتحرّك خصلة من شعرك
وأنا هنا وحيدٌ ما زلت أتمنى 
أن أكون ريشة
أن أكون ورقة شجر تحملها الريح إليك

الآن عدتُ لهدايانا القديمة 
استنطقها ؛ كما نعلّم الأطفال الكلام 
ورغم جمودها ..
ما زالت تحفظ طيفكِ اللامع , وهالتكِ المضيئة . 

قارورة العطر انتهت من أشهر 
لكنها على الطاولة ما زالت تبعث من جوفها 
عبيركِ الأخاذ ..

أحبكِ وأدرك أنك تعرفين هذا
تكرار كلمات الحبّ تهوّن ألم المسافة 

وأنا أنتظر عودتك 
كما ينتظر الفلاح يوم الحصاد 

أحبكِ كما رجل في زمنٍ ما 
على ميناء ما ..
ينتظر السفينة التي تعود مع الغروب.

عمرو الغامدى

----------


## سوما

*" كبت الحرية يؤدى إلى الإنفجار ، و انفلات الحرية يؤدى إلى الإنهيار  ..!!"

مصطفى حسنى *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"هذه قاعدة عامة: إذا كرهتَ شخصاً في أول الأمر، فتلك إشارة تكاد تكون يقينية إلى أنك ستحبه بعد ذلك"

دوستويفسكي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نتعوّد؟
 تعرف ماذا تعلمنا يا أبي؟
 ذات يوم شرحوا لنا في المدرسة شيئاً عن التعود . حين نشمّ رائحة تضايقنا فإن جملتنا العصبية كلّها تنتبه وتعبر عن ضيقها، بعد حين من البقاء مع الرائحة يخفّ الضيق. أتعرف معنى ذلك؟
 معناه أنّ هناك شعيرات حساسة في مجرى الشمّ قد ماتت فلم تعد تتحسّس. ومن ثمّ لم تعد تنبّه الجملة العصبيّة. والأمر ذاته في السمع، حين تمرّ في سوق النحاسين فإن الضجّة تثير أعصابك. لو أقمت هناك لتعوّدت مثلما يتعوّد المقيمون والنحاسون أنفسهم. السبب نفسه: الشعيرات الحساسّة والأعصاب الحساسّة في الأذن قد ماتت. نحن لا نتعوّد يا أبي إلا إذا مات فينا شيء*

*  ممدوح عدوان،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يجب ألا نراهن على الطيبة الموجودة في الانسان طالما يمكنه أن يؤذي ومعه مفاتيح القوة .


 أتيين دي لابواسيه / العبودية المختارة

----------


## سوما

*" الاعتياد على غياب القانون أخطر من غياب القانون ذاته، فالقانون نغيره فى يوم، والعادة نغيرها فى سنوات ..!!"

جلال عامر ,, كاتب و صحفى *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لاتقلق علي صحيح أنني الآن سحبتُ نفسي من العالم
فالأحداث الأخيرة أربكتني ياحبيبي ..
بدءا من موقف مثقفي البلد المهزوم
الناس التي كدتُ أن أثق انهم تغيّروا للأفضل فتقدموا إلى ألف سنة قادمة من الوهم ..
البلد التي زرعت فيها أملي نُزع من جذره قبل أن يشمّ أرض تربته ..
وأخيرا إلى أهلي الّذين سلموني لعمامة إبن قبيلتهم "يلّف " معها أحلامي لتتجه نحو طريق دائري ليس مني ..

 لكنني لازلت أميّز في الضجيج بين صوت الآذان والموسيقى حالما يتقاطعان .. فلا تقلق










 
لاجديد .. لاجديد فلا زلت

 في المطارات أفتش عنك في بلوتوثات المسافرين
في المقاهي ألمس أكواب العابرين .. أسرق النظر في جيوب " بناطيلهم " الخالية من ولاعات سجائرهم علني أقرأ على طرف ورقة موعد حنين معلق ..
في الشواطىء أبعثر في الخطوات المجهولة أبحث فيها عن طريق قبل أن تغرق في البحر ..
لاجديد منذ توادعنا وأنا أجهل طريق رجعتي ولا أحفظ غير طريقك !










 تمرّد عليّ
خضّعني كما يروق لرجولتك
اهتف طربا لمديح جلدك وقوتك

 ارضهم إن شئت بصورة منشورة في قصاصات
التاريخ لجارية ترقص على أنغام مسلوبة منها

 أخبرهم كيف انتصرت على عصر أميرة
وكيف دست على مسافة كبريائها
وكيف نلتَ انتقاما ذكوريا من غرورها
 اهتف طربا لمديح جلدك وقوتك
ارضهم وارض تاريخك
ثم عدّ إلى بيتك [ قلبي ] الذي يضم أشياءك الصغيرة .. البريئة .. الحزينة
التي لايعرفونها وأعرفها وحدي عندما أمسحها لك بمنديل عطفي
فأخبئه في قلبي / حزنك / بيتك


مما أعجبنى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لاتقلق علي صحيح أنني الآن سحبتُ نفسي من العالم
> فالأحداث الأخيرة أربكتني ياحبيبي ..
> بدءا من موقف مثقفي البلد المهزوم
> الناس التي كدتُ أن أثق انهم تغيّروا للأفضل فتقدموا إلى ألف سنة قادمة من الوهم ..
> البلد التي زرعت فيها أملي نُزع من جذره قبل أن يشمّ أرض تربته ..
> وأخيرا إلى أهلي الّذين سلموني لعمامة إبن قبيلتهم "يلّف " معها أحلامي لتتجه نحو طريق دائري ليس مني ..
> 
>  لكنني لازلت أميّز في الضجيج بين صوت الآذان والموسيقى حالما يتقاطعان .. فلا تقلق
> 
> ...



*ماأروع اختيارك ياامرأة
مُذهل هذا الحسُّ الأُنثوي


جيهان
تحياتي*

*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## سوما

*" في دستور الله .. الحرية مع الالم أكرم للانسان من العبودية مع السعادة..!!"

د. مصطفى محمود *

----------


## سوما

*" " إن مــــــن يتســــــامـح فى حقـــــــوق بلاده ,, ولـــو مـــــــــرة واحــــــدة , يبقى أبــــــد الدهــــــــــر مــزعــــزع العقيــــدة , سقيـــــم الوجـــــــدان ..!! ""

 الزعيم المصرى الراحل : مصطفى كامل *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *جيهان ... حين وضعت الألم بعد القلم فقد قالت جملتين .. الأولى ، أن  الإنسان دون ألم ليس بإنسان ، والثانية أن الإنسان دون قلم لن يتخطى الألم  إلى الأمل .. ثم هى حين غلفت بالصمت الألم والقلم معا ، فهى تقول : عزيز  النفس من لزم القناعة ولم يكشف لمخلوق قناعه ..!!*


متعك الله بالصحة والعافية استاذى الفاضل  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في ركن ذاكرتي يجلس أبي، نقطة نور يطاردها الظلام المسيطر،
أهرب تجاه الأبيض المشع، أخلع خوفي وأدخل، أتوضأ منه وأستحم !
يلمحني أبي، يهرول إليّ، يحضنني مبتسماً، تتدلى من ابتسامته أيادٍ كثيرة
 تربت على كتفي، تمسح دموعي،
 تهدهدني.. أنهض، أجري فوق صدره الوسيع، أجد بيتا جميلا
بنتا لها عيون غزالة آمنة في غابةٍ خضراء .
 أحاول أن أدنو , أن الامس، لا استطيع .. أبكي .
* محمد صلاح العزب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن سألوك يوماً عنّى ..وسيفعلون ! *
فقل لهم غادرتني ..
فقد كنت ضعيفاً ..
أضعف من الإحتفاظ بـ إمرأة
أحبتنى بجنون ..
وأحتملت بجنون ..
وسامحت بجنون ..

قل لهم غادرتنى !
فقد كنت شرقياً ..
و الرجل الشرقي يزهد بـ إمرأة تجاهر
بحلمها 
ونبضها 
وحرفها 
ودمعها !

قل لهم غادرتنى !
تلك التى حين أكون مع سواها تموت الف الف مرة ..
ولايعلم بأمر موتها سواها ..

قل لهم غادرتنى ..
تلك التى إن نام الكون .. استيقظت ..
فصلّت .. فسجدت .. فردّدت ...اللهمّ إحفظه لي ..

قل لهم غادرتنى !
تلك التى صلّت صلاة الحاجة ألف مرة ..
وفى كلّ مرّة ...أكون أنا الحاجة !

قل لهم غادرتني ..
تلك التى إن بكت السماء ..
رفعت يديها الى السماء وذكرت اسمي بدعاء لا أعرفه ..
و إن سألتها قالت الدعاء فى المطر مٌجاب !

قل لهم غادرتنى ..
تلك التى إن كانت على سفر ..
رفعت يديها الى السماء ..
وذكرت اسمي بدعاء لا أعرفه ..
و إن سألتها قالت .. الدعاء على سفر مجاب ..

قل لهم غادرتنى ..
تلك التى إن فرح الصائمون بــإفطارهم ..
رفعت يديها الى السماء ..
وذكرت اسمي بدعاء لا أعرفه ..
وإن سألتها قالت .. للصائم عند إفطاره دعوة لاترد ..

قل لهم غادرتنى !
المرأة الوحيدة التى أدمنتني
!















 
نزار قبانى

----------


## سوما

*" "إِذَا أَقْبَلَتِ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى أحَد أَعَارَتْهُ مَحَاسِنَ غَيْرِهِ، وَإِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ عَنْهُ سَلَبَتْهُ مَحَاسِنَ نَفْسِهِ.""

الإمام علي بن أبي طالب - كرم الله وجهه *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هات كرامتك
خذ كبريائي  .. 
ولنرمِ بهما في الجحيم  ..
ونشرب نخب انتصارنا عليهما  .

دعنا لمرة واحدة نخلع عنّا الصمت  .. 
دعنا لمرة واحدة نلّم الخوف في حضنينا  ..

لماذا كلما وهبنا الله طريقا لتتقاطع فيه قلوبنا ضيّعنا النبض مع المارّة ؟ !
لماذا كلما احتجنا أن ننظر لبعضنا رفعتُ أنا حاجبي الأيمن كالمتعجرفات .. وتفقدتني أنت بطرف عين من تحت نظارتك السوداء ؟ 
لماذا كلما أردنا أن ندفع الحزن عنّا إلينا هربنا إلى الغياب ؟ 
وكلما شوّقنا الحب تعمدنا البعد ؟
لماذا نلبس رداء الأنا والشعارات والمبادىء والتاريخ ونفتعل الجسارة بينما يكشفنا " الوله " لبعضنا أجسادا تمشي على شكل " وحشتني " !

لماذا نجعل الصدف هي من ترتب لقاؤنا بينما لكل واحد منا خلف القفص الصدري بيت بناه الله من جنّة !
لماذا ..
لماذا ..
لماذا .. نبني سؤال البداية بيننا .. والنهاية مكشوفة مع اثنين تتلوهما آيات الحب ؟!

يارجل الكرامة
أنا امرأة الكبرياء " أترجاك " 
هات كرامتك واعطني [ أحبّكِ ] 
خذ كبريائي وأعطيك [ قلبي ] .. لننصفنا مرة واحدة .. لأننا واحــد


مما أعجبنى  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"العصر وقت شرير,أظن أن الجحيم سيكون عصرا دائما"..أو يمكن الكلمة عصرا مستمرا..
رواية ما..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ماأروع اختيارك ياامرأة
> مُذهل هذا الحسُّ الأُنثوي
> 
> 
> جيهان
> تحياتي*
> 
> *
> حكيم عيووون*



الفتاة التي تسكن في مرآتي وجدراني وشاشات اتصالاتي كلما نظرت إليها بوهن وضالة تؤكد لي كل مرّة بنظرة النفقة أنّها معي أنها لن تفك العراك الحاصل بين أصابعها وأصابعي ..
أنّها ستنام على سريري تعد معي قطيع أحلامي وتعبث معي بشَعَري حتى نغفو سويّا في زوبعة الكوابيس ..
الفتاة التي حفرت خطواتها معي من جدّة إلى الرياض ..
الرياض القاهرة جدّة وتسحب معي حقائب السّفر في المطارات ,
تجلس معي في مقاعد الانتظار, تقرأ معي الجرائد وتسير معي كسنونوتين ضائعتين وسط ضباب من الملامح ..

الفتاة التي تناصفني اسمي وتختار معي الأسماء المستعارة حينما أريد الكلام ..
أريد الهروب من كلام الكلام .. 
تشاطرني ارتداء فساتين قدري دون اعتراض على ذائقة ألوانها الداكنة وتدّس معي عينيي بنظارات سوداء حالما يفيض الماء فيهما ..
الفتاة التي تشرب معي القهوة السوداء تحت شمع أغانِ الحنين تهرب معي _ كلما طلّ وجه المدينة من خلف الشبابيك أصمّ _ خلف بيتنا نبكي سويّا والظل على الجدار منحي ينتحب :

الجدار ضالة المُتعب   
الجدار ضالة المُتعب ..













 
Jack الرجل الجامح الّذي حصل على حبيبته بممرات الخوف في فيلم TITANIC 
لم أتمنه يوما .. فأنا لا أريد أن تقامر بحبنا في اللحظات الأخيرة يوما .. أتمناك مثل Joe في فيلم You've Got Mail 
يقع فينا الحب عبر رسائل تستيقظ حالما ينام الناس .. 
ويعرفنا قبل أن نعرف " نحن " ملامحنا .. 
أهبك حروفي تُسبّح بها حزنك .. وتهبني أنت حكاياتك أرتب بها آمالي ..
أريدك بعد عداوة تنقلب إلى محبة مفرطة 
بعد أنانية تتحول إلى تنازل سخي .






 حضورك : يجعلني أركض لعالم مجهول 
غيابك : جعلني أفتح نوافذي لعالم معلوم !
. . . 

تخيّلت يا حبيبي من بعدك أن مسافات السفر ستبتلعني وتهبني لبيت عزاء لا يزره إلاّ اللون الأسود ,
تخيّلتُ في غيابك أن المدينة لن تتكلم إلاّ كلاما يُخفف أوجاع الصباح والمساء , أن أماكنك ستنوح على صدري تقول لي : كان هنا !

أن لساني سيصير حزبا من " العطشانين " كل شعاراتهم تنادي بأهميّة حفظ حقوق الماء !  
وأن طريق الماء في صوتي سيجفّ ..
أن حاسّة الشّم عندي ستطوف حول روائحك تستجدي عطرك .. صوتك .. وجهك .. 
تخيّلتُ أني لن أمشي بالأرض إلاّ على هيئة [ وحشتنـــــي ] 
وأن هذه الــ [ وحشتني ] ما هي إلا جسدا يتآكـــل بالمرض ..
تخيّلتُ أن العالم كله كله كله سيمضي مع يديك .

يااااااااه  

يا سيدي صدمني خيالي !  
كذب عليّ !

تخيّل أني لم أكن كل كذبات خيالي ..
تخيّل من بعدك أن : مسافات السّفر / المدينة / أماكنك / ثوبك / لساني / روائحك / وعالمك كلهم كلهم كلهم تلّبسوا غيابك وحضروا بصورة أحنّ من حضورك المعتاد ..
بطوق نجــاة يفتح لي شبابيك 
نحو فجر مشهود !


تخيّل حبيت غيابك أكثـــــــــــــــر من حضورك ! 




















 إلى الرجل الذي لم يتم استعداده للحب ,


رتبت اليوم لك مقعدا وسط زحام الناس والأنفاس , فقد مللت ترتيب القدر لمقاعدنا مع المسافرين .. طلبتُ لك مثل وجبتي الباردة .. كنت بحاجة أن أفقد برودتها للأبد عندما تتنازع شفاهنا " لقيماتها " بشقاوة اثنين نسيا أنّهما وسط الدنيا والناس وحصرا رؤيتهما على حبهما لا غير تحت تأثير أغنية " رق الحبيب  وواعدني "..


ملاحظة :  

الطلب استغرق عمرا قبل الطلب .














لنفس الكاتبة ...سحر   :: 
للاسف ماعرفش باقى اسمها ::(:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

منتهى  الإحترام والتقدير  وثيقة إقرار من رفاعة الطهطاوى لـ زوجته   نص الإقرار  ..  (ألتزم كاتب الأحرف رفاعة بدوي رافع لبنت خاله المصونة الحاجة كريمة  بنت العلامة الشيخ محمد الفرغلي الأنصاري انه يبقى معها وحدها على الزوجية  دون غيرها من زوجة أخرى أو جارية أياً ماكانت  ، و علقت عصمتها على أخذ غيرها من نساء أو تمتع بجارية أخرى ، فإذا تزوج  بزوجة أيا ما كانت ، كانت بنت خاله بمجرد العقد عليها خالصة بالثلاثة ،  كذلك إذا تمتع بجارية ملك يمين ، و لكن وعدها وعدا صحيحاً لا ينتقض و لا  ينحل انها ما دامت معه على المحبة المعهودة مقيمة على الأمانة و الحفظ  لبيتها و لأولادها و لخدمها و جواريها ، ساكنة معه في محل سكناه ، لا يتزوج  بغيرها أصلاً و لا يتمتع بجوار أصلاً ، و لا يخرجها من عصمته حتى يقضي  الله لأحدهما بقضاء ، هذا ما انجعلت عليه العهود و شهد الله يبحانه و تعالى  بذلك و ملايكته و رسله ، و إن فعل المذكور خلافه ، كان الله تعالى هو  الوكيل العادل للزوجة المذكور يقتص لها منه في الدنيا و الآخرة ، هذا ما  نجعل عليه الاتفاق ،و كذلك إن تعبته فهي الجانية على نفسها) !!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا شيء يلمع في العتمة إلا روح إمرأة ذكية خصبة وشغوفة.

- لوركا سبيتي

----------


## سوما

*" الجاهل الحي ميت ، والعالم الميت حي..!! "

 جمال الدين الأفغاني *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الشيء الغريب أن الصيف قد اعتاد في السنوات  الأخيرة أن يمارس عمليات النصب والاحتيال على الفصول الأخرى ، لقد اعتاد منذ سنوات  أن يمدّ إقامته .. وبدأ يقتحم قدسية فصول أخرى وينتهك حدودها ، إن الصيف يجيء الآن  مُبكراً ويقتطع جزءاً عزيزاً من فصل جميل كنّا نسميه الربيع ، وللأسف الشديد لم يبق  من ربيع أيامنا القديم غير أغنية حزينة ... أما ربيع الزهور والجمال والحب والهواء  النقيّ فقد غيّر عنوانه واستبدل محل إقامته ولم يعد له مكان في لهيب أيامنا  .


فاروق جويدة .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نحتاجُ أحيانا إلى حياةِ كاملة للتعمق في إحساس أو لفهم كل ما يزخر به قلب الآخر . و لعل عنادنا و عمانا أكبر من أن نضمن النجاح في ذلك . 
لكن يحدثُ في أحيان أخرى أن نختصر المراحل اختصارًا عجيبًا . يحدث ذلك في لقاءات استثنائية في لحظات متفردة يقال أثناءها كل شيء من خلال قلبين ينبضان و نظرتين تتقابلان . ذاك ما حدث بيني و بينك ليلتها و تلك هي الآصرة الوثيقة التي انعقدت بيننا على الرغم من كلينا 

غيث العربى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قلتُ لك أني لم أجئك بسبب الإمتنان بل بسبب آخر . و لتعلم قبل ذلك أني أكره التعبير عن العواطف أيا كانت . و قد عانت زوجتي رحمها الرب الكثير جراء طبعي الغريبْ . أجل ، أنا أكره تعرية القلوب . إن وضع اليد على جبين أكلته الحمى و كتمان شهقة أمام حبيب يتعذب هي عندي علامات اكثر تعبيرًا عن حقيقة العواطف و أصدق من عهود المحبة و مواثيقِ الصداقة . 
كلنا قادرون على التشدق بكلمات الوله و الغرام و لكن الشرخ كبير بين المنشود و الموجود . و لعلك لهذا تفهم الآن كم يعز علي أن أعترف لك أن ملازمتك سريري تلك الليلة ظلت ذكرى محفورة في روحي لن تُمحى أبدًا 


مما اعجبنى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

_قال لها : لا تطرقي الباب كل هذا الطرق فإني لم أعد أسكن هنا.

مالك حداد ، سأهبك غزالة_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قالت له : اغفر خوف تلك التي يحول دون وقوعها في متاهة تحت الأرض خيط واه وهي ترتعش خشية من انقطاعه.

بلزاك، زنبقة في الوادي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> قالت له : اغفر خوف تلك التي يحول دون وقوعها في متاهة تحت الأرض خيط واه وهي ترتعش خشية من انقطاعه.
> 
> بلزاك، زنبقة في الوادي


توقفت ساعااااات امام هذا المعنى المبدع للخوف...!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> _قال لها : لا تطرقي الباب كل هذا الطرق فإني لم أعد أسكن هنا.
> 
> مالك حداد ، سأهبك غزالة
> _


ما أعمق هذه العبارة وما أعمق حزنها الشفيف ...!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عار -ما بعده عار- يدنس اليوم شرف كل جماعة مصرية أن ترى من تستضعف من بين الأفراد والجماعات لتكون عبرة ونكالاً لأن من معها لا يخشى جانبهم فتسكت كل الجماعات دون انتفاضة لا تبقي ولا تذر

حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل فى بعض رده على قرار إحالة أسماء محفوظ للتحقيق معها فى النيابة العسكرية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تميم البرغوثي عبر حسابه في توتير : يخطئ من يظن أن هذه الثورات العربية ستمر دون مواجهة مع إسرائيل، ويخطئ من يظن أن إسرائيل ستخرج منها سالمة..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

(1 )

لا تصالحْ!

..ولو منحوك الذهب

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك

ثم أثبت جوهرتين مكانهما..

هل ترى..؟

هي أشياء لا تشترى..:

ذكريات الطفولة بين أخيك وبينك،

حسُّكما - فجأةً - بالرجولةِ،

هذا الحياء الذي يكبت الشوق.. حين تعانقُهُ،

الصمتُ - مبتسمين - لتأنيب أمكما..

وكأنكما

ما تزالان طفلين!

تلك الطمأنينة الأبدية بينكما:

أنَّ سيفانِ سيفَكَ..

صوتانِ صوتَكَ

أنك إن متَّ:

للبيت ربٌّ

وللطفل أبْ

هل يصير دمي -بين عينيك- ماءً؟

أتنسى ردائي الملطَّخَ بالدماء..

تلبس -فوق دمائي- ثيابًا مطرَّزَةً بالقصب؟

إنها الحربُ!

قد تثقل القلبَ..

لكن خلفك عار العرب

لا تصالحْ..

ولا تتوخَّ الهرب!

(2)

لا تصالح على الدم.. حتى بدم!

لا تصالح! ولو قيل رأس برأسٍ

أكلُّ الرؤوس سواءٌ؟

أقلب الغريب كقلب أخيك؟!

أعيناه عينا أخيك؟!

وهل تتساوى يدٌ.. سيفها كان لك

بيدٍ سيفها أثْكَلك؟

سيقولون:

جئناك كي تحقن الدم..

جئناك. كن -يا أمير- الحكم

سيقولون:

ها نحن أبناء عم.

قل لهم: إنهم لم يراعوا العمومة فيمن هلك

واغرس السيفَ في جبهة الصحراء

إلى أن يجيب العدم

إنني كنت لك

فارسًا،

وأخًا،

وأبًا،

ومَلِك!

(3)

لا تصالح ..

ولو حرمتك الرقاد

صرخاتُ الندامة

وتذكَّر..

(إذا لان قلبك للنسوة اللابسات السواد ولأطفالهن الذين تخاصمهم الابتسامة)

أن بنتَ أخيك "اليمامة"

زهرةٌ تتسربل -في سنوات الصبا-

بثياب الحداد

كنتُ، إن عدتُ:

تعدو على دَرَجِ القصر،

تمسك ساقيَّ عند نزولي..

فأرفعها -وهي ضاحكةٌ-

فوق ظهر الجواد

ها هي الآن.. صامتةٌ

حرمتها يدُ الغدر:

من كلمات أبيها،

ارتداءِ الثياب الجديدةِ

من أن يكون لها -ذات يوم- أخٌ!

من أبٍ يتبسَّم في عرسها..

وتعود إليه إذا الزوجُ أغضبها..

وإذا زارها.. يتسابق أحفادُه نحو أحضانه،

لينالوا الهدايا..

ويلهوا بلحيته (وهو مستسلمٌ)

ويشدُّوا العمامة..

لا تصالح!

فما ذنب تلك اليمامة

لترى العشَّ محترقًا.. فجأةً،

وهي تجلس فوق الرماد؟!

(4)

لا تصالح

ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة

كيف تخطو على جثة ابن أبيكَ..؟

وكيف تصير المليكَ..

على أوجهِ البهجة المستعارة؟

كيف تنظر في يد من صافحوك..

فلا تبصر الدم..

في كل كف؟

إن سهمًا أتاني من الخلف..

سوف يجيئك من ألف خلف

فالدم -الآن- صار وسامًا وشارة

لا تصالح،

ولو توَّجوك بتاج الإمارة

إن عرشَك: سيفٌ

وسيفك: زيفٌ

إذا لم تزنْ -بذؤابته- لحظاتِ الشرف

واستطبت- الترف

(5)

لا تصالح

ولو قال من مال عند الصدامْ

".. ما بنا طاقة لامتشاق الحسام.."

عندما يملأ الحق قلبك:

تندلع النار إن تتنفَّسْ

ولسانُ الخيانة يخرس

لا تصالح

ولو قيل ما قيل من كلمات السلام

كيف تستنشق الرئتان النسيم المدنَّس؟

كيف تنظر في عيني امرأة..

أنت تعرف أنك لا تستطيع حمايتها؟

كيف تصبح فارسها في الغرام؟

كيف ترجو غدًا.. لوليد ينام

-كيف تحلم أو تتغنى بمستقبلٍ لغلام

وهو يكبر -بين يديك- بقلب مُنكَّس؟

لا تصالح

ولا تقتسم مع من قتلوك الطعام

وارْوِ قلبك بالدم..

واروِ التراب المقدَّس..

واروِ أسلافَكَ الراقدين..

إلى أن تردَّ عليك العظام!

(6)

لا تصالح

ولو ناشدتك القبيلة

باسم حزن "الجليلة"

أن تسوق الدهاءَ

وتُبدي -لمن قصدوك- القبول

سيقولون:

ها أنت تطلب ثأرًا يطول

فخذ -الآن- ما تستطيع:

قليلاً من الحق..

في هذه السنوات القليلة

إنه ليس ثأرك وحدك،

لكنه ثأر جيلٍ فجيل

وغدًا..

سوف يولد من يلبس الدرع كاملةً،

يوقد النار شاملةً،

يطلب الثأرَ،

يستولد الحقَّ،

من أَضْلُع المستحيل

لا تصالح

ولو قيل إن التصالح حيلة

إنه الثأرُ

تبهتُ شعلته في الضلوع..

إذا ما توالت عليها الفصول..

ثم تبقى يد العار مرسومة (بأصابعها الخمس)

فوق الجباهِ الذليلة!

(7)

لا تصالحْ، ولو حذَّرتْك النجوم

ورمى لك كهَّانُها بالنبأ..

كنت أغفر لو أنني متُّ..

ما بين خيط الصواب وخيط الخطأ.

لم أكن غازيًا،

لم أكن أتسلل قرب مضاربهم

لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم

لم أمد يدًا لثمار الكروم

أرض بستانِهم لم أطأ

لم يصح قاتلي بي: "انتبه"!

كان يمشي معي..

ثم صافحني..

ثم سار قليلاً

ولكنه في الغصون اختبأ!

فجأةً:

ثقبتني قشعريرة بين ضلعين..

واهتزَّ قلبي -كفقاعة- وانفثأ!

وتحاملتُ، حتى احتملت على ساعديَّ

فرأيتُ: ابن عمي الزنيم

واقفًا يتشفَّى بوجه لئيم

لم يكن في يدي حربةٌ

أو سلاح قديم،

لم يكن غير غيظي الذي يتشكَّى الظمأ

(8)

لا تصالحُ..

إلى أن يعود الوجود لدورته الدائرة:

النجوم.. لميقاتها

والطيور.. لأصواتها

والرمال.. لذراتها

والقتيل لطفلته الناظرة

كل شيء تحطم في لحظة عابرة:

الصبا - بهجةُ الأهل - صوتُ الحصان - التعرفُ بالضيف - همهمةُ القلب حين يرى برعماً في الحديقة يذوي - الصلاةُ لكي ينزل المطر الموسميُّ - مراوغة القلب حين يرى طائر الموتِ

وهو يرفرف فوق المبارزة الكاسرة

كلُّ شيءٍ تحطَّم في نزوةٍ فاجرة

والذي اغتالني: ليس ربًا..

ليقتلني بمشيئته

ليس أنبل مني.. ليقتلني بسكينته

ليس أمهر مني.. ليقتلني باستدارتِهِ الماكرة

لا تصالحْ

فما الصلح إلا معاهدةٌ بين ندَّينْ..

(في شرف القلب)

لا تُنتقَصْ

والذي اغتالني مَحضُ لصْ

سرق الأرض من بين عينيَّ

والصمت يطلقُ ضحكته الساخرة!

(9)

لا تصالح

ولو وقفت ضد سيفك كل الشيوخ

والرجال التي ملأتها الشروخ

هؤلاء الذين تدلت عمائمهم فوق أعينهم

وسيوفهم العربية قد نسيت سنوات الشموخ

لا تصالح

فليس سوى أن تريد

أنت فارسُ هذا الزمان الوحيد

وسواك.. المسوخ!

(10)

لا تصالحْ

لا تصالحْ


أمل دنقل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو علم الظالم ما اعده الله للمظلوم

لضن عليه بالظلم

وذلك خوفا من اكرام الله له وتعويضه عن ظلمه 

الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ويل لأمة مُقسمة إلى أجزاء وكل جزء يحسب نفسه أمة 

جبران خليل جبران

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إذا أردت أن تشوه كلمة ((الحرية)) فضعها فى جملة مسبوقة بكلمة ((المزيد من)).

عندما تضع الماء فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى التجمد..وعندما تضع الشعوب فى الثلاجة فإنها تبدأ فى الغليان .

الشريعة الإسلامية بريئة من التستر على المجرمين والقتلة ولصوص قوت شعوبهم.

الثوار يثورون على الظلم..والثيران يثورون على الثوار.

لكل الحمير ذيول ولكل الفاسدين فلول.

أحمد ناصر
 ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الفتنة إذا أقبلت عرفها كل عالم، وإذا أدبرت عرفها كل جاهل ..

الحسن البصري

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*
الانتصارات الوحيدة التي تدوم أبداً و لا تترك ورائها أسى 
هي انتصاراتنا على أنفسنا 

 نابليون بونابرت*

----------


## ابن البلد

> _قال لها : لا تطرقي الباب كل هذا الطرق فإني لم أعد أسكن هنا.
> 
> مالك حداد ، سأهبك غزالة_


 من إعتاد طرق الباب أوشك أن يفتح له

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا إلهي، أني على يقين أني سأمُرّ في هذه الحياة مرة لا غير، 
اي عمل جيد يمكنني عمله، أي لطف يمكنني أن أظهره لأي من يشاركني الحياةَ على هذه الأرض،
أي مساهمة يمكنني أن أرفع فيها إنسان من أي عثرة، فاجعلني أنجز ذلك الآن ..
ربي، لا تجعلني أتعالى على ذلك أو أن أصغر دونه، لأني لن أمرّ من هنا مرة أخرى . *

- نجيب الزامل.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في هذا البلد ، لا يَحترم الناس الصباحَ ، إنهم يوقظون أنفسهم بفظاظة بوساطة منبه يقطع نومهم بضربة فأس و يستسلمون في الحال لِسُرعةٍ مشؤومة. هل باستطاعتك أن تقول لي ما يمكن أن ينتج عن أناسٍ تُنزِل بهم منبِّهاتُهُم صدمةً كهربائيةً صغيرة يومياً ؟ إنهم يعتادون كل يوم على العنف وينسون كل يوم ما حفظوه من السعادة . صدِّقني صباحات الإنسان هي التي تُقرِّر طِباعه

ميلان كونديرا /فالس الوداع




صباح الخير أيها الحزن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم يجب علي أن أنفق من الناس حتى أصل إليك ؟
كم ينبغي علي أن أهدر من العمر حتى أحصل عليك ؟
كم يحتاج الصبح من الوقت ليستيقظ من وجهي ويقول لك :

صباح الخير












أيّها القادم من رسائل الافتراض المجهولة
علمني فن السقوط
فمنذ أول "جهل " أدركه علمي في الحب
وأنا لم يسترح لي جنــــاح
لا أعرف لي غصن ولم يزجرني غيابك
أحلم أن أسيــر معك أميـــــال الأرواح الطاهرة
أحلم أن أطيييير معك بــ [ جناحيك ]









قد أُسرّح شعري تسريحة
تُرضي فكرة الجَمَال
عند غريزة ذئبك

قد أنتقي من الكلام
ما يطرب دندنة شعورك ..


وقد أستدرج الألوان
لتهبني حياة متلونة بمزاجك

أو أتهجى أصوات الإناث
أشكّل منها كعك عيدك
أو أتجنح الكثير من [ أفكار شهواتك ] وأطير
كنزوة !

أو أزيّن الجرائد بقصّة يحسدك عليها العشّاق
_ قد أفعل الكثير وأنحر روحي من أجلك _

ولكن قد لا أحبّك أكثر !










مطرودة ٌمن رحمة الحب " أرض "
لا تنبض بصوتك ..
















أريد اليوم َ ان ألغي وطنهم
احتفالات أغانيهم وأنكّس أعلامهم
فخبر العيد بالوطن يهزني
يأخذني لوطن حدّدني بأحداث تاريخ أرجيلة فارس
لايعرف للحرب مع ذاكرتي هدنة !

أريد اليوم أن أنتصر على وطنهم بك
وأحكي لهم عن ملك سيّجني بقافية ولاء
حتى أتقنت نشيــــــــد سلامه
احترفت سياسة سياط غيابه
عينا .. عطرا .. همسة
دعاء يتلو رحمة حضور
أريد اليوم أن أحكي عن[ ملكة ] نكّست أوطانهم
و
أستوطنتك










هات صدرك لمني مثل الشظايا
هاك صدري ضمني مثل " العطايا "
*
*
صوتي الرخيم بكر
يدي عذراء لم يفضّ سلامها رجل
نظرة عينيّ نرجسيتان بحاجبين مغرورين لم ينتكسا لغريب قط
صوري التي تنتشر على جدراني بشفاه لم ينزلق الحزن يوما على منعطف بهجتها
قامتي كل " سم " فيها نما بحراسة شديدة من صوت جدتي القرآني
جدائلي اللاتي لم يخالط مسكها غير رائحة الجنّة في يديّ أمّي وهبوب الصباح الأزرق ..
دروبي اللاتي كلما هبّ الريح ليأخذ أقدامها قيدتها أرض ورودها ..
الآن
الآن
الآن

صورتي " الحلوة " أطلقتها من برواز طهرها
وكل شيء بتول فيّ أهبه لك
لصدرك
لرجل مثل العطايا يضمني
و

من غيرليـــه ..

انتصف الليل الآن وزاد في عتمته ..
هل أحكي لك حكاية قصيرة قبل أن تنام ؟
ضع رأسك على صدر حروفي إذن واسمع ..
يُحكى أنه في زمن الخرافات ..والمغارات والأربعين حرامي وحرامية .. وألف ألف شهريار وشهرزاد واحدة
أن هناك امرأة مجهولة توسّد ركبتيها [ ملك ]
وهذا الملك رجل مجنون يتزوج كل ليلة امرأة ثم يقتلها إلا هذه " الواحدة " التي توسد ركبتيها كل عمره .. اختلف الناس على الأسباب ..
الّذين رأوه يتوسد يروون روايات مختلفة بعضهم يقول أنه قَدِم من طريق بارد طويل ممتد في جوف الليل بينما كانت هي على مفترق الطريق تقطف حظها مع أوراق وردة حمراء ..

وبعضهم يروي أن هذا الملك قَدِم من رحلة كونية طاف بها الكون علّ الصبح يتنفس في صدره ومن ثم تعثّر في طريقه بامرأة يقولون أنها ساحرة حيث أن وجهها القمركان مرسوم عليه خطوط يُقال أنها هي التي عرقلته عن النساء من بعدها ..

وبعضهم يقول أنها هي دخلت صُدفة بقصره عندما سمعت " أن قلبه قوت للفقراء .. ويده خبز لعشاء المعوزيين " ..
وبعضهم يقول .. هل نمت ؟

أووووش

أما المرأة التي أعرفها مازالت تحفظ كلمات سرّ لقائها بحبيبها في لوح القدر..

.









مما أعجبنى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*منذ احبها.. وهو يستحي ان يطلب من الله اي شئ..*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*قليلون هم .. الذين يحبون سماع الخطايا التي يحبون ارتكابها ..

وليم شكسبير
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الخيال هو ليل الحياة الجميل، هو حصننا وملاذنا من قسوة النهار الطويل. إن عالم “الواقع” لا يكفى وحده لحياة البشر! إنه أضيق من أن يتسع لحياة إنسانية كاملة.




 توفيق الحكيم..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إذا أطبقت عيني فكيف لا أراك ؟!
وإذا وضعت يدي في أذني كيف لا أسمعك ؟!
وإذا أويت إلى فراشي وشددت غطائي كيف لا أحتويك ؟!
والليل إذا جاء ماذا أقول له ..والنهار إذا طلع كيف أواجهه ؟!
.
.
كيف كنت بلا حب ؟؟
كيف كانت الدنيا تنقصها الدنيا
كيف كان الوجود ينقصه الوجود
كيف كانت الألفاظ زجاجات شفافة فارغة ينقصها المعنى
والطريق كيف له بداية بغير نهاية
كيف كانت كل الطرق بلا أسماء
وكيف البيوت بلا عناوين
وكيف كانت الدنيا علامات استفهام وتعجب بلا إجابة
فأنت الإجابة والعنوان
والاسم والمعنى
.
.
.
 
أنيس منصور 
لماذا لانموت حبا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أتعجب كثيرا من كل من يقول بأحبك موت
وكأنه يقول خد أشرب سيجارة
ما هي العلاقة بين الحب والموت
الحب حياة
والموت فناء

.....وعجبي!








*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الخيال هو *ليل الحياة الجميل*، هو حصننا وملاذنا من قسوة النهار الطويل. إن عالم “الواقع” لا يكفى وحده لحياة البشر! إنه أضيق من أن يتسع لحياة إنسانية كاملة.
>  
> 
> 
> 
> توفيق الحكيم..



*ده كلام واحد مكنشي في تليفزيون 
ولا فضائيات 
ولا تووك شو ولا سحابة سوده
ولا منتديات إنترنتية
في ليالي أيامه

....وعجبي!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وحين تملكون ما أملك من زوجة
سيرتفع سقف كفايتكم عن كل شيء *



مما أعجبنى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أَعلمُ جَيداً أَنَي وحْدي أسكنُ تضَاريسَ صَدرك
 *وأُطِلُ كُل صَباحٍ عُصفورةَ ليمُونْ فَوقَ شَفتك*
 *وأَنَي ما أَخطَأتُ الطَريقَ يَوماً حِينَ طَرقتُ أبَوابَ نَبضك* 
 *وأَنَ الله إختَاركَ مِنْ بَين رِجال الكَونْ لتكُونَ لقَلبي*
 *لأصطَفيكَ لأنُوثتَي* 
 *لأقَيمَ بَينَ أضلعكَ مَمالكيْ وعُروشَي* 
 *وأَنّي بِكَ إمْرأةٌ عَاجِيةٌ خُرافَيه ولا أَحَد يُشبهُ لونَ بَشرتَي أَو لهُ طُول قَامتَي وعَددُ أصَابعي*
 *حتَى إستِدارةُ وجَهي وتَفاصِيلُ صَوتَي الذي يَكبر مَا أَنْ يُلامِسَ ذَّاكِرتَك* 
 *ولكنَي مُتعَبةٌ يا أَمَلي والرُوحُ دَنسهَا الحَنين* 
 *أقَاسمُ الأَيامَ أرغِفةَ الحُزنْ وأجتَرُ غصَات الوحَده كُل حِين*
 *أرَاكَ فِي الطُرقاتْ تَعبر وجُوهَ المَارةِ والمُسَافرينْ والحَائِرين*
 *تتصَاعَد مِنْ مدَاخن المنَازل وأقبية الأحلامْ وأبَوابْ المدَينهْ* 
 *تُلونُ النْهَار وتَبتَسمُ فِي مَلامحْ الشَمسْ وأتمنَى لو أغَدو غَيمةَ وأغَمر جَسديْ بِحرارتِك* 
 *لوُ أتكَثفُ حتَى أتسَاقطَ فِكرةَ فِي مُخَيلتِك*
 *لو تَستَحيلُ أَصَابِعي طَائِرةً ورقَيه وأَسَافِر بِها إليك* 
 *لوُ تَنمو مِنْ جُمجُمتي أجنِحةً تَأخُذنَي صَوبَ جُنونكْ وتُغرقنَي بِحكايَاتِكَ الصَغيره*
 *أحتَاجُ أَنْ أفقِد عقَلي هَذياناً بكِ* 
 *أَنْ أنسِفَ الخَرائِطَ والمسَافاتْ وخُطوطَ الفَقدِ ودَوائِر البُعد* 
 *كَثَيراً حَاولتُ أَنْ أتخَلصَ مِنْ يقَينَي بِك* 
 *أَنْ أُعتِقَ قَلبيْ مِنْ هَول إحتِباسِه بَينَ نَبضَاتِكْ مِنْ أسر إحتيَاجِه لكَفيك*
 *وأحَرر جَسديْ مِنْ بصَماتِكَ الغَائِرةُ فِي خَلاياه*
 *وأتمَلصَ مِنْ بَراثِنْ شِراكِكَ الحَادهْ ومخَالبْ الحَنينْ الصَباحَي لوجَهك* 
 *فقَط لو أَننَي أَستطَيعُ أَنْ أنْسَاكْ* 
 *أَنْ أَبرَ بقَسميْ وأعتَنقَ يَقينَ رَجُلٍ آخَر لا يُشبِهُك*
 *لكُنتُ الآنَ إمْرأةً سَعيده....!!*
 *لكَانتْ قَهوتَي حُلوةُ الطَعمْ وأَصَابَعيْ سنَابِل* 
 *وذَاكِرتَي حُقولُ زَيتونٍ وليمُون* 
 *وجَسديْ غَيمةٌ وشَعريْ فِراءْ* 
 *فقَطْ لوُ كُنتُ إغتسَلتُ مِنْ عِناقِكَ الأخَير ومَا تَركتُ صَوتكَ يتغَلغَل فِي عُمري* 
 *لوُ إستَطعتُ تَرويضَ هَذا الجَسد* 
 *وقَتلتُ فِيه الإحتِياجْ دُون أَنْ أتَخذَ مِنكَ وطَناً ومَنْفى* 
 *ولكنْ ما أَستَطعتْ ..!!!* 
 *أنتَظِرُكَ وأُحِبكْ ..*
 *والصَباحُ يَكبر* 
 *تعَال إليَّ قَبل أَنْ يَذبُل النهَارُ ويأكُل صَبريْ* 
 *قَبل أَنْ يَموتَ أطَفالُ صَدري الجِياعْ* 
 *قَبل أَنْ يَلتَهمَ الفَقد أذرُعَ الأَمَانَي* 
 *بَعدكَ لا شَئْ يبتَسمْ حتَى شِفاهَي كَالحةُ مُغبَرهْ* 
 *والمنَازِلُ تَبكَي وهَذهِ المَدينةُ حَزينهْ تَنضحُ بــ الوحْدةِ* 
 *والأرغِفةٌ يَابِسه* 
 *لآ أظُننَي بِخَيرٍ بَعدكْ ...!!* 
 *وجَهُكَ يتسَللُ مِنْ تَحتْ أظَافِري*
 *أَرفعُ رأَسيْ لأجَدهُ فِي سَقفْ مَنزلي*
 *يتَدلى مِنْ حَدائِق نَبضَي ويُزهِرُ بـ الأقحُوانْ والغَيمْ وسنَابِل الضَوء* 
 *يتهَادى فِي دَمي كـ طِفلٍ رَضيعْ ويصطَادونَي كـ فَراشة*
 *يَرسمُنَي عَلى خَد السَماءْ كـ وجَهٍ تَملؤُه الأَلوانُ الزَاهَيه* 
 *كـ حَدائِق بَابِل المُعلقهْ ويجْعَلُ مِنَّي أُعجُوبةً نِسَائَيةً ثَامِنه* 
 *أَنا ياسَيديْ البعَيد مَحشُوةُ بِك كـ مَدينتَي وأَشَيائَي* 
 *كـ ستَائِر الغِيابْ وشَراشِف الذِكرياتْ الحَميمهْ* 
 *كـ الصَباحَاتْ التعَيسةِ دُونكْ والنْهَاراتْ المَالحه*
 *كـ آثَامْ الخَطيئَه والبلبَله*
 *وأتَألمُ جِداً وجِداً حِينَ أذكُر قُبلتكَ المُشَاكسَةَ المَجنُونه* 
 *حِينَ تَغتَالُ شِفاهَي بِطُوفانْ سُكُر*
 *وتَقتَحمُ أُنُوثتَي كـ العَاصِفهْ* 
 *فقَطْ لوُ أستطَيعُ رؤُيتَكْ لكُنتُ الآنَ بِخَير ..!!!







مما أعجبنى 
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

امنحوني، حيث أرقد، فحسب
نسمة سريعة الزوال،
لا ألتمس من الدهر شيئاً
 غير هبة نسيم على الوجه
 امنحوني فحسب بعضاً من حب غامض
لن يكون أبداً من نصيبي
 لا المتعة أريد ولا الألم
 لا قانوناً أردت ولا الحياة.
 محفوفاً بالإيقاع المفاجئ للبحر وحسب
أريد أن أنام هادئاً
 دونما شيء أبغيه من هذه الكينونة،
 عن بعد، مستريحاً،
دون أن أكون أبداً أناي

*Violetta*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سأحمُـل هذا الحنيــ♥ـن إلى
أَوَّلي .. و إلى أوَّلِهْ

وسأقطع هذا الطريق إلى
آخري ... وإلى آخِرِهْ !


محمـــود درويش

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إنت يا عم..
يا أخ..
يا اللي هناك ف الصورة..
ماينفعش تسلم قفاك لحد..
وبعدين تطلب منه فاتورة..
خليك منطقي وحنين..
أنا مثلا..
من وأنا آد كده..
بحلق تحت الشجرة..
عند عم زكريا المزين..
راجل مذاكر دماغي كويس..
وأنا أصل دماغي..
مفتوحة م الناحيتين زي الماسورة..
حاسب بس من الكرسي..
أحسن رجليه مكسورة..
سلامتك يا راجل يا طيب..

علي سلامة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الماضي بيمضي حضور


يوميا ف الكشوفات


مين قال امبارح فات ؟


أنا لسه مقابله إمبارح


بيخوّف واحد ماشي


م الشارع بعد الجايّ


بيقطّم واحد حي


و يندّم واحد مات


وساعات يوعظ وينظرّ


وساعات يضحك ويهزر


وساعات واحد مش فاكره


و ساعات بيسيب علامات


من ييجي يومين بالظبط


ونا ماشي خبطت ف مين ؟


فاكر داليا ونرمين ؟


الحاج أبوهم ماشي


قوم فجأه لقيتني ف وشه


وإزيك ومش إزيك


أحوالك؟.. كله تمام


الواد محمود بقى زيك


طول ماهو قاعد بينام


يا عسل …سلملي عليه


يوصل.... وبقولك ايه


فاضي نتمشى شوية ؟


طبعا ….محسوبك عاطل


أنا عارف إن كلامي


عمره لا قدم ولا أخر


و خايف أطوّل تتأخر


لاكن محتاج أتكلم


و مش لازم تبقى ترد


مسكوا عيال شاربة إمبارح


السوق مبقاش ولا بد....


بتشوف إخواتك ؟...لأ


شفت الأخبار بالحق ؟


ونطلع من حاجة لحاجة


كوباية شاي ع القهوة


على ساقع م التلاجه


نخطف مشوار ع الكوبري


نركب أتوبيس للأخر


ونخرّم من قدام


وكلام بيجر كلام


الراجل ده.. كان ساكت


طول عمره لحد مافجأة


وبدون ولا أي سوابق


جت حادثة و نرمين ماتت


بعدين لحقتها الحاجة


وداليا اشتغلت في فرنسا


و ف ست شهور أو خمسة


مبقاش موجود في الشقه


غيره ....هوّ و محمود


محمود كان لسه صغيّر


لاكن فيه شيء اتغير


بينام أكتر مابيصحى


و أبوه مبقاش بينام


يفضل صاحي لأيام


طول ماهو صاحي بيتكلم


مع ابنه بدال الحاجة


اللي ماشافتوش غير ساكت


يوميا يفطر نابت


من غير ما يغيّر ريقه


علشان كات داليا تحبه


مع انه مكنش يطيقه


البيت قدام الجامع


عديني معاك معلش


عم حجازي ماعجزش


لاكن م اليوم إياه


بيخاف ليعدي الشارع


دايما بيعدي وسامع


صوت الفرملة ف ودانه


نرمين قدام التاكسي


بتعدي وهوّ مكانه


وفجأه مبقتش معاه


بعدين مبقاش فيه بنات


مش فاكر اخر حاجة


من نرمين أو م الدنيا


غير ريحة صنف كولونيا


بيفكرني بأموات


كل الغايبين م الحاضر


بيسيبوا دليل إثبات


علي إن الماضي بيمضي


يوميا ف الكشوفات


مصطفى إبراهيم

----------


## سوما

*" نحن فى العادة لا نعترف إلا بما نراه ونلمسه .. وهذا غرور . فما أقل مانرى ، وما أقل ماندرى فى هذه الدنيا ..!!"

د. مصطفى محمود ,, رحمه الله وغفر له.*

----------


## اليمامة

أصوات


أصوات خفية حبيبة
أصوات أولئك الذين ماتوا،
أو أولئك الذين هم بالنسبة إلينا ضائعون مثل الموتى ،
تتكلم في حياتنا أحيانا ،
وأحيانا في الفكر يسمعها العقل.
ومع أصدائها
.. تعود برهة أصوات من قصائد حياتنا الأولى ،
مثل موسيقى
.. بعيدة في الليل تخبو .

" قسطنطين كفافيس "

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اذا تحرك الشارع المصري سحب خلفه الاعلام العالمي واصبح حديث الناس والقنوات

صحيح انك ام الدنيا



راوى ...كاتب سعودى

 اللهم احفظ مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*طوق الحمامة*

هل يمكن يا حبيبتي أن يقتلني هؤلاء العرب إذا عرفوا في يوم من الأيام أننيلا أحب إلا الشعر و الموسيقا ، ولا أتأمل إلا القمر و الغيوم الهاربة في كلاتجاه ؟
أو أنني كلما استمعت إلى السيمفونية التاسعة لبتهوفن أخرج حافيا إلى الطرقات و أعانق المارة و دموع الفرح تفيض من عيني .
أو أنني كلما قرأت " المركب السكران " لرامبو أندفع لألقي بكل ما علىمائدتي من طعام ، و ما في خزانتي من ثياب ، و ما في جيوبي من نقود و أوراقثبوتية من النافذة .

نعم فكل شيء ممكن و محتمل و متوقع من المحيط إلى الخليج ، بل منذ رأيتهميغدقون الرصاص بلا حساب بين عيني غزال متوسل أدركت أنهم لا يتورعون عن أيشيء .

و لكن من أين لهم أن يعرفوا عني مثل هذه الأهواء و أنا منذ الخمسينات لاأحب الشعر أو الموسيقا أو السحب أو القمر أو الوطن أو الحرية إلا متلصصاآخر الليل ، و بعد أن أغلق الأبواب و النوافذ و أتأكد من أن كل المسؤولينالعرب من المحيط إلى الخليج قد أووا إلى أسرتهم و أخلدوا للنوم .

و لكن إذا صدف و عرفوا ذلك بطريقة أو بأخرى فأكدي لهم يا حبيبتي بأن كل ماسمعوه عني بهذا الخصوص هو محض افتراء و إشاعات مغرضة ، و أنني لا أسمع إلانشرات الأخبار و لا أقرأ إلا البلاغات الرسمية .
ولا أركض في الشوارع إلا للحاق بمركب التطور .
و أنني أقتنع دائما بما لا يقنع و أصدق ما لا يصدق ، ولا أعتبر نفسي أكثر من قدمين على رصيف أو رصيف تحت قدمين .

و إذا سألوك أين أذهب أحيانا عند المساء فقولي لهم : أنني أعطي دروسا خصوصية في الوطن العربي في توعية اليائسين و المضللين . 

و إذا ما بدوت يائسا في بعض الأحيان ، فأكدي لهم أنه يأس إيجابي ، و إذا ماأقدمت على الانتحار قريبا فلكي ترتفع روحي المعنوية إلى السماء .

و أنني لا أعتبر أن هناك خطرا على الإنسان العربي و الوطن العربي سوىاسرائيل ، و تلك الحفنة من المثقفين و المنظرين العرب الذين ما فتئوا منذسنين يحاولون إقناعنا في المقاهي و البارات و الندوات و المؤتمرات بأنمعركتنا مع العدو هي معركة حضارية و كأنهم ينتظرون من قادته و جنرالاته أنيجلسوا صفا واحدا على كراسيهم الهزازة على قصيدة بقصيدة و مسرحية بمسرحية ولوحة بلوحة و سيمفونية بسيمفونية و أغنية بأغنية و مسلسلا بمسلسل .

لا يا حبيبتي ، اركبي أول طائرة و اجتمعي بكل من يعنيهم هذا الأمر في الوطنالعربي ، و حذريهم من الوقوع في مثل هذا الشرك ، أو مثل هذه الدوامة .

فصراعنا مع العدو واضح كل الوضوح في مقولة عبد الناصر الشهيرة " ما أخذبالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة " و الصراع المحتدم الآن بين أكبر دولتين فيالعالم و أكثرهما غنى بالشعراء و الكتاب و الفنانين ، إلا وهما روسيا وأمريكا حول سباق التسلح إلا الدليل القاطع على صحة هذه المقولة .

و لذلك ، فأنا ككل عربي مستضعف و مستهدف من جميع الجهات ، أتابع هذا السباقباهتمام بالغ ، و أتابع بالاهتمام نفسه كل ما يطرأ على عالم الأسلحة منتطور في الشكل و المضمون و الفعالية ، و إن كان لا يزال للدبابة بالنسبة ليو لجيلي من الخمسينات برمته مكانة خاصة في نفوسنا ولا نستطيع بمجرد أنظهرت أسلحة جديدة أكثر رشاقة و فعالية منها أن ننساها بكل هذه البساطة ،فبيننا و بينها عِشرة عمر .

و إذا كانت الدول الأقل غنى منا قد وفرت لكل مواطن دبابة واحدة على الأقل ،فحريّ بنا نحن العرب و وقد وهبنا الله تلك الثروات و الموارد التي لا تنضبأن يصبح لكل مواطن عربي في المستقبل لا دبابة واحدة بل خمس دبابات علىالأقل :

واحدة إلى يمينه
و واحدة إلى يساره
و واحدة أمامه
و واحدة وراءه
و واحدة فوقه . و بذلك يرتاح و يريح .

 : سأخون وطني
مقال لمحمد الماغوط

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولسانا كمان بنخاف
ونردم ضعفنا ونقول ..
محدش شاف
ولسه الحلم مش واقف ولا قاعد
ولحظة عوزة للمه .. بنتباعد
برغم إن التراب واحد
وقلبه موحد الواحد
ولا نقوى ولا نقدر 
بدون ما نكون كيان واحد
محمد سعيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

غياب الأمن يصنع الفوضى وغياب العدل يصنع الثورة .
جلال عامر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لرجلٍ لم يكتمل* *حضوره بعد** .*

*أعرفُ قبلاً أن الأيام تأتي مُحملة بالهدايا ـ حتى وإن كانت قليلة ـ ، والهدايا*  *تعني أن علي التهيؤ للفرح .. أنْ أُنبه الأطفال الذين ينامون بداخلي ليستيقظوا ؛*
*لنستعد جميعاً للغِناء والضحك بصوت عالٍ .. أن أرتدي*  *حذائي المُزركش و أقفز بِه في مربعات المعقول ودوائر التخمين* *..*
*ولكنك عندما أتيتْ ؛ تلاشت كل الأوقات التي قضيتها أتهيئ*  *لك فيها وكأنها لم تَمر ْ.. ولم تكن يوماً وقتاً أنفقته تحت بند الانتظار** !* 
*لم*  *تَكُنْ هدية واحدة سحريّة .. ولم تَكُنْ مجموعة هدايا أنيقة تعبت من تمزيق أوراق* *التغليف اللامعة من عليها ولا أنتهي* *..*
*أَتيتَ كرنفالاً يقام بساحتي ويجوب طرقاتي سَحرني بضجيجه العشوائي الجميل* * ..* *تماديتُ* *فيه أرقص وأغني مرتدية إكليل من فراشات وفستان من الياسمين**..*
*أنا ؛*  *أبحث في عقلي عن لحظة إدراك ؛ علها تساعدني على الاستقرار فوق الأرض واستيعاب صخب* *حضورك المُباغت سنين عمري وحسابات أحلامي** ..*

*فقط / أدهشتني كطفلة رأتْ وردة على كتف القمر .* 

*فيما بعد اكتشفت أنكَ هكذا دائماً ؛*  *حين تأتي** ..*
*قَدركَ أن تكون رجلاٌ لابد أن يكون سعيداً كصدفة تُشبه*  *المُعجزات حين يَحضر ، وعليّ التَسليم به* *..* 
*أن تأتي هائلاً بدرجة اجتياح ، وأنا*  *القرية التي تَستيقظُ فزِعة آخر الليل ، يُنير أهلها المصابيح ويُربكهم صوت اهتزاز**الأبواب ،*
*وحين ينظروا من خلف زجاج الشبابيك ؛*  *يجدوا* *أن سماءهم لم تزل صافية لكنها تُمطر قصائد وتين أحمر* *وصورهم صباح يوم العيد ،*
*وحين تُغادر يكشف لي ضوء الشمس مالحق بي بسببك .. أجولُ مع*  *الصمت بداخلي*
*لِأجد قلبي في منتصف صدري يَرفُ مذهولاً ، ويداي لم تزلْ*  *مرفوعة للسماء رغم توقف المطر** !*

*رجلٌ حضوره : فعلُ إرباك مستمر ـ ليّ ـ !* 




*أحِنُّ إليك / جداً**..* 
*فأمشي على أطراف حواسي في هالة تُحيط بك .. لكن شيء ما*  *يمنعني من رؤيتك كاملاً ، من تَبيّن ملامحك ، من لمسك** ..* 
*أريد* *أن أناديك لتلفتَ ليّ ؛ لكني لا أعرف ما أسمك** ..* *فأجلسُ هناك وحيدة مُتعبة منك و الألم* *مفطور على التَنهدْ** !* 
*أَنت : صوت المآذن يختلط في الأفق .. ينهَبُني* * ..* *يبعثرني.. يصعد بي للسماء ويعود بي حيثُ لا أتذكر أني عَبرتْ يوماً** ..*
*رُوحكَ يمامة تُمعن في الهَديل ، يتساقط ريشها فوق رأسي ،*  *تنهبه* *الريح قبل صوله ويختفي في الأعلى .. وأنا عُش يؤمن أنها* *سَكنته ثم خَلا منها** ..*
*أنت*  *كَـ بغداد ؛ حبٌ قديم سَكن ذاكرتي دون علمٍ مني ولم أعرف لحنيني إليه سبب ، ولن* *أعرف أبداً** ..*



*كثيرٌ أنتْ** ..*
*كثرتك لذيذة جداً .. تصيبني بأفكار*  *مجنونة ؛*
*مرة أتمنى لو أستطيع فتح نافذتي صباحاً ورغوة "لجونسون* *"* *تغطي وجهي كقطن أبيض له بثور هوائيه ،*
*وأحاول التقاط وجه عابر ليبادلني*  *الحديث عنك ، أتناول معه قهوة الصباح المُرة وأن أردَ سُكراً أسمعته قطعة قصيدة حلوة قرأتُها لك وأعجَبَتكْ** ..*
*لا يهم من يكون ، المهم أن يراكَ في عيني ويحدثني عن*  *مايرى**..*
*أن أُطعم أطفال الجيران "كوكيز" فتنبت لهم أجنحة وراء*  *ظهورهم ،*
*ويطيرون فوق رأسي ملائكة صغار بشفاه ورديّة تلمع كنجوم*  *قريبة ثم نغني معاً ،*
*وكلما مالوا برؤوسهم يميناً وشمالاً تتورد وجناتهم وتخبو* * ..*
*لا*  *أبحثُ عن عقلي معك ، فما أتى بك غير الجنون** !*
*كثير أنتْ** ..* *مثلاً** :*
*في*  *يوم من أيام الخريف ؛*
*غروب الشمس* * ..* *والشفقُ الأحمر الذي يأتي فجأة من جهة لا أعرفها .. آخر**خطوات النهار المُبتعدة ؛ لِيُفتح* *الليل على مصراعيّ أسرار ..*
*النسيم الذي يَهبْ وأنتظر منه رائحة من*  *رحلوا ولا أجد منه* *غير السُكون** ..*
*الأفق الممتد بين بداية روحي ونهاية*  *الحياة**؛*
*جميعهم أنت ، وأنا سنونو كسول لا يرغب في*  *الطيران** !*


*أعيد الكوبليّه /*  
*لا أستطيع أن أعبر الليل بأمان ؛ إن أتَ*  *خالٍ* *من* *يدك تُمسك بي ،*
*أن أُصغي لحكايات الدقائق الثقيلة*  *تُثرثر فوق**رأسي ، وقلبي مُنزوٍ يَستعير من صدري أشياء يُخربش بها ولا يريد أن يُريني ماذا**يرسم** ..*
*أفكاري كلما أمسكت بطرفها أفلته الشرود من يديّ ، في*  *واحدة من* *خيبات كثيرة تتكرر ولا أحفل بها** ..*
*أختصر .. ؟*
*أشعرُ بالوِحدة* * ..* 

*غيابك يجعلني ؛* 
*أفتقدُ كل حضور كان ولم يكن ، تتحول*  *أيامي لحاجز عليّ القفز من* *فوقه وأنا أمسك بأشيائي حتى لا تقع مني ،*
*أحياناً يأخذني القفز عالياً جداً بعيد عن*  *كل شيء* *أنتمي إليه** ..*
*لكن*  *الجاذبية تقوم بعملها حتى في وقتي المستقطع للأحلام* *!*

*لن أعرف أن ُهناك نجوم بدون الضياء* * ..*
*ولا*  *ماضٍ من دون الذكريات** ..*
*وَ أعرف ؛* 
*أن الماء ربيع الجداول* 
*والشجرة أمُ الأغصان* 
*وبالتأكيد / أنت الرجل




مما أعجبنى
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

والله وحشنى الحرف العارف
ونّــا مش عارف جنبه أقول   
بزعل جدا لما بشوف الطيب خايف
والواضح بقى لا .. معقول
أهرب جوه براح يعرفنى 
وأتهجى الأحلام بالكاد
وساعات الأوجاع تخطفنى 
وأعيش ليلى سهاد فى سهاد
لكن لسه ف قلب الحلم وقلب الصبر 
عناد وعناد
يعنى يا نبضة حرف الكلمه
رغم الضلمه
قادر قلبى يصوع البسمه
حتى إن قل الشين أو زاد
محمد سعيد  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كثيرون نحن المتسكعين على أعتاب أوطاننا 
نحمله فوق صدورنا تميمة حظ 
ونتصعلك بعيدا عنه في بلاد الإغتراب 
نشتهي حمل أوزاره ..
ونعلمُ يقينا 
أنه لم يبق لنا فيه 
سوى مساحة ضئيلة 
لشبه قبر يحتوي عودة الضالين منا ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جَدَلٌ خارجيٌّ 




صباحُكِ عطرٌ.. 
صباحيَ ... صمتْ 
فمرّي لعلّ النوافذ تُشْرَعُ 
قبل مضيّ النساءِ لحقل البنفسج 
مرّي ندغدغ إبط العصافير 
قبل نزوح الدقائق ِ.. فالنوم موتْ . 

******* 

صباحُك سحرٌ 
صباحي .. بكاءْ 
عليكِ انتظار قطار الصباحْ 
عليَ انتظار هروب المساءْ 
فأي الجهات ستفتح صدراً 
وأي غيابٍ ..سيفضي لقاءْ ؟ 
******** 

صباحك ..سرٌ 
وجرحي فضيحة 
وكلّ الذين عرفت استقالوا 
وقالوا .. البلاد علينا جريحة 
فقلت البلاد .. عليكم .. 
ومنكم .. ستبقى ذبيحة . 
******** 

مساؤك قمحٌ 
مسائي .. زفتْ 
فعودي لأنك أشهى السنابل
قبل اندلاق النجوم 
ببرميل زيتْ 
ومرّي سريعاً على المتعبين 
لعلّ نفجرّ بركان حبٍّ 
غيابك ..موتْ

يوسف الديك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

"إذا احتدمت المعركة بين الحق والباطل حتى بلغت ذروتها، هناك ساعة حرجة يبلغ الباطل فيها ذروة قوته ،ويبلغ الحق فيها أقصى محنته. والثبات في هذه الساعة الشديدة هو نقطة التحول والامتحان الحاسم لإيمان المؤمنين سيبدأ عندها ، فإذا ثبت ، تحول كل شيء عندها لمصلحته وهنا يبدأ الحق طريقه صاعداً ويبدأ الباطل طريقه نازلاً وتقرر باسم الله النهاية المرتقبة"
الشيخ /محمد الغزالي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كانت حزينة فقال لها :
انتي ثاني اجمل فتاة رأيتها 
قالت ومن الاولى !؟
قال : انتي حين تبتسمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيُّها البعيد يا صديقي ؛ يا صديقي أيُّها البعيد
مثل عصفور ينقد نقدةً واحدة و يطير ، هكذا كنت أريد حياتي 
و كنتُ موقوف وهْم : وهْم أرض حسبتُها ملكي ، و وهم مكان اعتقدتُ أنّي مقيم فيه، 
و وهم كلمات ظننتُ أنّي أنا قائلها ، و وهم أفعال تخيلتُ أنّي أنا فاعلها ، 
و وهم وجودٍ ظننته نفسي !

- وديع سعادة–

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كلما زاد عدد الأمور التي يخجل منها الإنسان ..
كان أقرب إلى الكمال !
*( سوفوكليس )*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حنين لا تكسري قلبي مرتين
اتركي لرائحة ِ خبزكِ
جناحين
ليحملاكِ إليَّ
ريحا ً خفيفا ً
غضّا ً كنعناع ِ حاكورةِ دارنا .
علِّمي صوتكِ
كيفَ ينقرُ على شباكِ نومي
كي تدلفي حُلمي قليلا ـ ً كثيرا ً
لأخبركِ أني كبرتُ
ولي شعرُ ُ أبيضُ
وطفلتان
وينقصني هسيسُ شَعري
بين أصابعكِ
والتماعُ وجهكِ في عيني َّ  فراس أحمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سقراط مخاطباً قضاة المحكمة قبيل الحكم بإعدامه إنكم لن تجدوا من بعدي أحداً يبصركم بعوراتكم لتركضوا كالجياد إلى غايات الخير والفضيلة والإحسان..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الموت الآن يجلس على كرسي بالقرب من منضدتي ينتظر
 ولكن الإعتداد بالنفس مازال يسمح لي ,
 ليس فقط بوضوع قليل من الطلاء الأحمر علىخديّ حينما يأتيني زائرون 
 وإنما بكتابة قصتي 
 وهل هناك ماهو أكثر غروراً من كتابة سيرة ذاتية !





 ايزابيل الليندي *
 أنيس حبيبة روحي

----------


## صفحات العمر

ينتهي الحب عندما نبدأ بالضحك من الأشياء التي بكينا بسببها يوماً

احلام مستغانمى

----------


## loly_h

*

موش من حَقي
إني أتكلِم
موش من حَقي إني
أتألِم
و لا من حَقي إني
ألملِم
... أخِر دَمعة بتجري فـ جَرحك

موش من حقي أتطاول
و أسأل
و لا إني أسمع مُوجز
شَرحك

موش من حَقي الظاهر إني
تفضل حَقي
و تفضل مِني
ولا حَتى يكُون إللي هَاممني
يوم من غيري
و عيشتهُ فـ فَرحَك

موش من حَقي !؟؟؟
حاجة تِضَحَك
طب فين حَقي !..
الله يسامحك ..

عزيزة علي

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

باعشق ترابها و أرضها 
وبحب ناسها الطيبين
والقانى عيل لسه نونو ف حجرها
والقانى فارس
لو لمحت المعتدين
وبادوب ادوب ..
فى جمالها ويّا سحرها
لما أصلى الصبح ..
فى سيدنا الحسين
وابكى عليها ..
وارمى نفسى ف حضنها
لو يوم جافتنى ..
أو سابتنى ما بين وبين

محمد سعيد

----------


## loly_h

*
    أنا العاشق السيئ الحظ ..
لا أستطيع الذهاب إليك،
ولا أستطيع الرجوع إليّ !!
تمرد قلبي عليّ !

(محمود درويش)*

----------


## loly_h

*
ولم  يعد المطر يهطل على الورقة
حينما أخطّ اسمك عليها.. ولم تعد  العصافير
تقطن أعشاش حروفه ونقاطه...
ولم يعد قلمي يغرورق بالحنين،  ويحاول الانتحار
حينما أسطّر به عبارة "وداعاً" لزمنك..
ولم تعد  محبرتي
تستحيل بحراً شاسع الزرقة والضوء
وهي تسيل حباً في رسائل  تمجيد لعينيك..
وها أنت تتحوّل في برادات النسيان،
إلى ذكرى مثلجة  وبغيضة،
كجثث المجرمين الذين لا يتعرف عليهم أحد...
كم كنت أكره  تعليب حبنا في قصائد..
تمهيداً لدفنه في تابوت له دفتا كتاب...
بعدما  كان طليقاً في الغابات والبراري والشواطئ..
بين صور وبعلبك وبرمانا والأرز..  و..و..
ولكنك أضرمت النار في دفتر الأشجار..
وكان حبك عيداً من  الصفاء والأمل،
فصار كرنفالاً في مصحّ عقلي
أطباؤه أعنف مجانينه!..


غادة  السمان 
عاشقة يروادها البكاء  عن نفسها 

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*إذا وجدتم رجل الدين يستميت علي المنصب فلا تولوه
* فضيلة الشيخ محمد متولى الشعرواى رحمه الله

----------


## loly_h

*
انا لا أُصدِّقُ
كيفَ يا عُمري نَسيتُكِ
كَيفَ يا عُمري مَحوتُكِ
مِن حياتي .. 
مِن دَفاتِرِ ذِكرياتي

انا لا أُصدِّقُ 
كيفَ ضاعَتْ أُمسِياتي 
كيفَ ماتَتْ لَهفَتي 
الأولى عليكِ 
وكيفَ لا يَرتاحُ
قلبي في يَديكِ 
وكيفَ أصبحتُ الغريبَ
برغمِ أني كنتُ يَومًا
ذائبًا في مُقلتيكِ


عبد العزيز جويدة


*

----------


## loly_h

*
هُنالك أنا
هُنالك أنت
هُنالك مواعيد وهمية أكثر متعة من كل المواعيد..
هُنالك مشاريع حب أجمل من قصة حب ..
هُنالك فراق أشهى من ألف لقاء ..
هُنالك خلافات أجمل من أي صلح ..
هُنالك لحظات تمر عمراً ..
هُنالك عمر يحتضر في لحظة ..
هُنالك أنا .. وهنالك أنت ..
هُنالك دائماً مستحيل ما يولد مع كل حب ..

*أحلام مستغانمى

----------


## loly_h

*
فإذا صحوت فأنت أول الخاطر
واذا غفا جفني فأنت  الاخر!


...**العقاد**...

*

----------


## loly_h

*الجنة** بالنسبة لي ليست مجرد حقيقة قادمة فقط
إنها المواعيد التي تم تأجيلها رغماً عنّي
و الأماكن التي لاتستطيع الأرض منحي إياها 
 إنها الحب الذي بخلت به الدنيا  
والفرح الذي لاتتسع له الأرض 
إنها الوجوه التي أشتاقها 
 والوجوه التي حرمت منها .
**الجنة** موت المحرمات وموت الممنوعات
**الجنة** موت السلطات
**الجنة** موت الملل 
 موت التعب 
 موت اليأس 
**الجنة** موت الموت .

** محمد الصوياني 


*

----------


## loly_h

*
سيأتي يومٌ 
تكونُ مهلتكِ الزمنية قد انتهت 
بمقياس ألمي ووجعي 
لأني لا أطيقُ أكثر مما طقت
ولن أتحمّل أقسى مما تحمَّلت 
لن أقوى على مزيدٍ من هذا الحُطام المعنوي 
الذي يتفاقم كل يوم , وعندها سأنتفض

**محمد حسن علوان*

----------


## nariman

كل حب خاطيء بحاجة الى وقت كآف فقط حتى ينتهي..!
او لنكن اكثر واقعية كل الاشخآص بوسعهم اخمآدة بسرعة قيآسية 
ولكن المشكلة لا تكمن في انتهآءه ام لآ ، بعضهم تستهويه فكرة العذآب والخيآنة والشوق 
فيستمر قرونا ظنا منه انه مآزآل يحب ويتجرع الآم الحب التي اصطنعهآ لنفسه ..!
هو سعيد بمزاجه التعيس ذلك وحسب ..!

غدير الرتوعي

----------


## صفحات العمر

اذا كنت مع الله فانت مع الاغلبيه المطلقه 
!بتسم فسبحان من جعل الابتسامه في ديننا ( عباده ) وعليها نؤجر
*د*. *ابراهيم الفقى رحمه الله*

----------


## loly_h

*الإنسانُ (عبدٌ) لربّه. (سيّدٌ) لكلّ شيء بعدهُ

لــــ الإمام محمد عبده*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يقول المبعوث رحمة للعالمين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما معناه
 إن نبي الله نوحاً صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة قال لابنه: 
آمرك بلا إله إلا الله
فإن السماوات السبع والأرضين السبع لو وضعن في كفة 
ووضعت لا إله إلا الله في كفة لرجحت بهن
ولو أن السماوات السبع والأرضين السبع كن حلقة مبهمة 
لقصمتهن لا إله إلا الله رواه البخارى فى الأدب المفرد وصححه الألبانى

----------


## loly_h

*
لو رأيت الكل يمشي عكسك ..
لاتتردد .. !!!
إمشي ..
حتى لو . . أصبحت وحيداً
فالوحدة خير من ان تعيش عكس نفسك
لإرضاء غيرك

لـــ* *جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## loly_h

*
.كُل شيء بـِ قدر الله ، وَ الله قسم لـِ العبد سعادته
وَ شقائه وَ رِزقه وَ عُمره ، فـَ ما كان لكَ سوف يأتيكَ على ضُعفكَ
وَ ماكان لـِ غيركَ لنْ تناله بـِ قوتكَ ..

لــــ* *الطنطاوي*

----------


## loly_h

*إنْ  كنتِ تعرفينَ رَجُلاً.**.** 

يُحِبُّكِ أكثرَ منّي 

فدُلّيني عليهْ  

.**.**  لأُهنِّئهُ**.**. 

وأَقْتُلَهُ بعد ذلكْ.**.**

** نزار قباني* *
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

رسالة من الجنوب


دواية حبرك انكسرت؟ 
وإيه يعني
محمد ياسعيد صحـــصح 
وإسمعني
من امتى الشاعر المغوار بيتحـــجج
ويتأنى .. ويستنى في قولة الحق؟
وكيف أناأقدر اتحمــلها في ضلوعي؟
أنا واحد من الشعرا
بســطـِّر شعري بدموعي
ولوخلصت دموع العين ياود عمي
بأكتب شعري من دمي
أقول الحق ..
مســتناش حبال الصمت تخنقني
وليه اقعد وأتمهــّل 
لغاية النبض في قليبي مايشنقني
محمد ياسعيـــد أوعى
تسطر شعرك الغالي بحبر رخيص
وبعدين أنت كلك دم
أمانه عليك
لتبعتلي شويه في رجل عصفورة
عشان بالعربي يابن العم
دواية حبري مكسورة !! 

حسن يوسف

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم 


اليوم كنت اقرأ كتاب فيه مقولات سياسية واجتماعية اعجبتني
فحبيت اشاركم بها



خرافة الشعارات!

من أكبر الخرافات التي تروج في عصرنا الحاضر: أن تسمى ديكتاتورية الحكم بالديموقراطية، وإفقار الشعب بالاشتراكية، وانحلال الأخلاق بالتقدمية.


بين فساد الحاكم وفساد الشعب
إذا فسد الحاكم نفقت سوق الضلالة، وإذا فسد الشعب نبتت رؤوس الفتنة.

هذا هو الدهاء
ليس الدهاء أن تخدع شعبك؛ فتلك خيانة ونذالة، ولكن أن تحبط مكر أعدائك؛ فتلك وطنية ورجولة.

اضطراب المقاييس
حين تضطرب مقاييس الرجولة يحكم النساء الرجال، وحين تضطرب مقاييس البطولة يحكم اللصوص الشجعان، وحين تضطرب مقاييس الفضيلة يحكم الأوباش الكرام.

حكم الفرد الحازم؟
إذا كانت السياسة خداعاً، والنيابة تجارة، والحكم مغنماً، كان حكم الفرد المستقيم الحازم أنفع للأمة، ولكن أين هو؟!

إذا كانت! [أو: حكم شيوخ البدو!!]
إذا كانت الحزبية أحقاداً، والمبادئ شباكاً، والعقائد تشتتاً، والديموقراطية فوضى أو استبداداً، كان حكم شيوخ البدو في الصحراء أحقن للدماء، وأحفظ للأعراض، وأضمن للأموال، وأصون للوحدة، وأرعى للكرامة، وخير من هذا وذاك: أن يعود الناس إلى شرع الله الحكيم.

وشكراً.

----------


## loly_h

*
صُـدفَـةً شاهـدتُـني 
في رحلـتي منّي إِلَيْ. 
مُسرِعاً قبّلتُ عينيَّ 
وصافحـتُ يَـدَيْ 
قُلتُ لي : عفـواً* *.**. فلا وقتَ لَدَيْ . 
أنَـا مضْطَـرٌ لأن أتْرُكَـني، 
باللـهِ .**.** 
سـلِّمْ لـي عَلَـيْ !

ضائع -* *احمد مطر*

----------


## loly_h

*الأعمى ...

ليس  الأعمى
من أُطفِىءَ في عينيهِ النورْ.
الأعمى،
من غطّى الشمسَ  بكفّيهِ،
وصدّقَ أن العالمَ يغرقُ
في بئرٍ مسحورْ...

إبراهيم محمد  إبراهيم

*

----------


## loly_h

*في  هذه الدُّنيا كلّ شيء يتغيَّر* *.**. الاّ الفقر والفُقراء* *.**.
الفقر  يبقى والفقراء يزدادون .**.** !
**عبد الرحمن منيف*

----------


## loly_h

*أكره اخلاق المنشار ،
الذي لايحقق ذاته إلا وهو يقصّ الآخر !.**.**.
**غَادة السمّأن*

----------


## nariman

هل هان حلمي أم هانت عزائمنا
أم أنه القهر كم بالعجز أشقانا
شاخ الزمان وحلمي جامح أبدا
وكلما امتد عمري زاد عصيانا
والآن أجري وراء العمر.. منتظرا ما لا يجيء

كأن العمر ما كان


فاروق جويدة

----------


## loly_h

*
هل فى وسعى ان اختار احلامى
لئلا أحلم بما لا يتحقق**.**.**!!
**محمود درويش
*

----------


## loly_h

*لو رأيت الجميع ضدك و الألوان غيـر لونك و الكل يمشي عكسـكــ
لا تتـردد أمشي وراء قلبك و تمسكـ بمبادئكـ و لا تأبه لهــم حتى
  وإن أصبحت وحيداً لا تتردد فالوحدة أفضـل من أن تعيش
 عكس نفسكـ لإرضاء غيركـ .**.**.
**جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## loly_h

*
بلياتشو ساب دمعه يخونه وسط الجمهور 
الضحكة فارضه حدودها عليه أيام وشهور 
وأمّا اعتذر للناس جرحوه وسابوا المسرح 
ضحك ساعتها ومن قلبه ع الدنيا الزور
**احمد البوهي*

----------


## loly_h

*
اغضب.**.**. فإن الله لم يخلق شعوبا تستكين
اغضب.**.**. فإن الأرض تـُحني رأسها للغاضبين
اغضب.**.**. ستلقىَ الأرض بركانا
ويغدو صوتك الدّامى نشيد المُتعبين
اغضب.**.**. فإنك إن ركعت اليوم
سوف تظل تركع بعد آلاف السنين
**فاروق جويدة*

----------


## loly_h

*

يا كلمة في سطر قاسم صفحتي بالعرض
انا م الصبر حيلي اتهد
وحلمي الحيله عينه من الكسوف في الارض
في آخر الصفحة شارع سد
ولون الحبر مش عادي
مسيري في يوم
ابص لنصها المليان واحس بنصها الفاضي
غريبة الغربة والاحزان
مابينهم خوف وبينهم عشرة وتراضي
**احمد البوهي*

----------


## loly_h

*
عندما لا تجد أحداً يسمعك .**.**.
أكــتُـب، فالورقـة كفيلة بأن تُنصِت لقَلمِك .**.**.
"**شكسبير**"


*

----------


## loly_h

*يخفق الرقاص صبح مساء
ويظن البسطاء
 إنه يرقص
لا ياهؤلاء .**.**.
هو مشنوق 
ولا يدرى مايفعله فيه الهواء !**!**!
**أحمد مطر*

----------


## loly_h

*ياترى إنتى فين ياجيهان
هالة فاروق ...

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يمكنك شراء أفخم الأسرة
لكنك لن تستطيع أبدا شراء النوم

أحمد ناصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ياترى إنتى فين ياجيهان
> هالة فاروق ...
> 
> *





انا هنا يا هالة... 

جيهان محمد على

**

----------


## loly_h

*لا  ترحلي .**.**.
ورجوتُ أن تـتـمهلي
قد ترحلين، فأحترقْ
قد تمكثين ونفترقْ
أوَ  تحسبين بأننا
قد نتفقْ!
.**.**.
 فلربما نمضي معاً
ولربما نقضي معاً
فالعشق  أصبح
في المآقي أدمعاً
فترفقي وتجملي
فأنا المتيّمُ
بالخمائلِ  أعتـنـقْ
وأنا المحارب
للمعاركِ أستبقْ

**رائد الحموز**
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لا يهمني كثيرا أن يناصبني الآخرون العداء ،
 بل يهمني أكثر أولئك الذين يفعلون وهم مؤمنون بقضاياهم - حتى وإن كانت غير  عادلة- لأن المؤمنون بقضاياهم هم الأخطر على الإطلاق ..كما أنهم الأجدر  بالإحترام
....
...
..
.
* 
(جيهان محمد على )

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *لا يهمني كثيرا أن يناصبني الآخرون العداء ،
>  بل يهمني أكثر أولئك الذين يفعلون وهم مؤمنون بقضاياهم - حتى وإن كانت غير  عادلة- لأن المؤمنون بقضاياهم هم الأخطر على الإطلاق ..كما أنهم الأجدر  بالإحترام
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> * 
> (جيهان محمد على )


روعة
 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *لا  ترحلي .**.**.
> ورجوتُ أن تـتـمهلي
> قد ترحلين، فأحترقْ
> قد تمكثين ونفترقْ
> أوَ  تحسبين بأننا
> قد نتفقْ!
> .**.**.
>  فلربما نمضي معاً
> ولربما نقضي معاً
> ...


فى منتهى الجمال
 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

آلام الأسنان هى أشد أوجاع الدنيا بعد عذاب الضمير

أحمد ناصر
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذا زمن الحق الضائع 
لا يعرف فيه مقتول من قتله، ومتى قتله 
ورؤوس الناس على جثث الحيوانات 
ورؤوس الحيوانات على جثث الناس 
فتحسس رأسك
فتحسس رأسك 


" صلاح عبدالصبور "

----------


## loly_h

*إن الظلم يجعل من المظلوم بطلا
وأما الجريمة .**.**.
فلابد من أن يرتجف قلب صاحبها 
مهما حاول التظاهر بالكبرياء
**عمر المختار** .**.**.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإختلاف في الرأي ينبغي ألا يؤدي إلى العداء وإلا لكنت أنا وزوجتي من ألد الأعداء..........غاندى

----------


## loly_h

*أحيانا أميل إلى قراءة الكتابات الخرافية، بالأمس 
عكفت ساعة على قراءة ميثاق حقوق  الإنسان .**.**.
**محمد عفيفى*

----------


## loly_h

*إذا أخذ الله منك مالم تتوقع ضياعه
فسوف يعطيك مالم تتوقع تملكه .**.**.
**محمد متولى شعرواى*

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم


قال وليم شكسبير الأديب الانجليزى:-

يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتى أجلهم
أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة
الذئب لم يكن ذئبا اذا لم تكن الخراف خرافاً
----------------------------------------------------
يقول نابليون : الأم التي تهز السرير بيمينها تهز العالم بيسارها .
يظل الرجل طفلا حتى تموت أمه فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة .
البكاء هو أول طريقة للبحث عن الحلول وآخر وسيلة للتفاهم .
إن الرجل لايبكي إلا مرة ولكن دموعه عندئذ تكون من دم .
لكل شمس مغرب .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
* من أقوال الأديبة والمحاضرة الأمريكية هيلين كيلر "معجزة الإنسانية" التي استطاعت التغلب على إعاقتها حيث كانت فاقدة للسمع والبصر:

- أبقي وجهك في اتجاه الشمس ولن ترى الظلال.
- أفضل طريق للخروج من شئ يكون من خلال الشيء.
- لا يوجد ملك لم يكن من أجداده عبد ولا يوجد عبد ليس بين أجداده ملك.
- من يشعر برغبة لا تقاوم فى الانطلاق لا يستطيع أبدا أن يرضى بالزحف .
- العلم توصل لعلاج معظم الشرور ولكنه فشل في علاج أسوأ هذه الشرور ألا وهو اللامبالاة تجاه النفس البشرية.
-----------------------------------------
**من أقوال العظماء والمفكرين في شخصية الرسول العظيم محمد(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم):-

*
*1- المهاتما غاندي:- 

"أردت أن أعرف صفات الرجل الذي يملك بدون نزاع قلوب ملايين البشر.. لقد أصبحت مقتنعا كل الاقتناع أن السيف لم يكن الوسيلة التي من خلالها اكتسب الإسلام مكانته، بل كان ذلك من خلال بساطة الرسول مع دقته وصدقه في الوعود، وتفانيه وإخلاصه لأصدقائه وأتباعه، وشجاعته مع ثقته المطلقة في ربه وفي رسالته. هذه الصفات هي التي مهدت الطريق، وتخطت المصاعب وليس السيف. بعد انتهائي من قراءة الجزء الثاني من حياة الرسول وجدت نفسي أسفا لعدم وجود المزيد للتعرف أكثر على حياته العظيمة".
2- راما كريشنا راو*: 
"لا يمكن معرفة شخصية محمد بكل جوانبها. ولكن كل ما في استطاعتي أن أقدمه هو نبذة عن حياته من صور متتابعة جميلة. فهناك محمد النبي، ومحمد المحارب، ومحمد رجل الأعمال، ومحمد رجل السياسة، ومحمد الخطيب، ومحمد المصلح، ومحمد ملاذ اليتامى، وحامي العبيد، ومحمد محرر النساء، ومحمد القاضي، كل هذه الأدوار الرائعة في كل دروب الحياة الإنسانية تؤهله لأن يكون بطلا". 

3- ساروجنى ندو شاعرة الهند:* 
"يعتبر الإسلام أول الأديان مناديًا ومطبقًا للديمقراطية، وتبدأ هذه الديمقراطية في المسجد خمس مرات في اليوم الواحد عندما ينادى للصلاة، ويسجد القروي والملك جنب لجنب اعترافًا بأن الله أكبر.. ما أدهشني هو هذه الوحدة غير القابلة للتقسيم والتي جعلت من كل رجل بشكل تلقائي أخاً للآخر". 

4- المفكر الفرنسي لامرتين: * 

"إذا كانت الضوابط التي نقيس بها عبقرية الإنسان هي سمو الغاية والنتائج المذهلة لذلك رغم قلة الوسيلة، فمن ذا الذي يجرؤ أن يقارن أيا من عظماء التاريخ الحديث بالنبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) في عبقريته؟ فهؤلاء المشاهير قد صنعوا الأسلحة وسنوا القوانين وأقاموا الإمبراطوريات. فلم يجنوا إلا أمجادا بالية لم تلبث أن تحطمت بين ظهرانَيْهم. 

لكن هذا الرجل محمداً (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)) لم يقد الجيوش ويسن التشريعات ويقم الإمبراطوريات ويحكم الشعوب ويروض الحكام فقط، وإنما قاد الملايين من الناس فيما كان يعد ثلث العالم حينئذ. ليس هذا فقط، بل إنه قضى على الأنصاب والأزلام والأديان والأفكار والمعتقدات الباطلة. 

لقد صبر النبي وتجلد حتى نال النصر (من الله). كان طموح النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) موجها بالكلية إلى هدف واحد، فلم يطمح إلى تكوين إمبراطورية أو ما إلى ذلك. حتى صلاة النبي الدائمة ومناجاته لربه ووفاته (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وانتصاره حتى بعد موته، كل ذلك لا يدل على الغش والخداع بل يدل على اليقين الصادق الذي أعطى النبي الطاقة والقوة لإرساء عقيدة ذات شقين: الإيمان بوحدانية الله، والإيمان بمخالفته تعالى للحوادث.* 

*وشكراً.
**
*

----------


## loly_h

*إنا نحب الورد لكنا نحب الخبز أكثر
ونحب عطر الورد لكن السنابل منه  أطهر
 مح**م**ود در**و**يش .**.**.
*

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم
كل رأي جديد كان في بدايته مقتصراً على شخص واحد فقط.
توماس كارليل -كاتب ومؤرخ إسكتلندي

[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                                                     وَمَنْ لا يُحِبّ صُعُودَ الجِبَالِ ... يَعِشْ  أَبَدَ الدَّهْرِ بَيْنَ الحُفَر 
أبو القاسم الشابي 
شيء مدهش أن يصل الإنسان بخيبته وفجائعه حد الرقص! إنه تميز في الهزائم أيضا، فليست كل الهزائم في متناول الجميع.   
أحلام مستغانمي  
أديبة وروائية جزائرية 
[/TD]
[/TR]



وشكراً.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

روح الدعابة سلاح ضروري ، المرح في قلب المرء والضحكة على شفاهه قد تكون علامة على أن الشخص لديه إدراك جيد للحياة *

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم
الإقلال من الضار خير من الإكثار من النافع.    
 أبقراط  طبيب يوناني يلقب بأبو الطب  
***************************************
الطريقة الوحيدة لاكتشاف حدود الممكن هي تخطي هذه الحدود قليلا إلى المستحيل.    
 آرثر سي كلارك  مؤلف خيال علمي ومخترع إنجليزي.
***************************************
  لو نظرنا إلى الحياة بعين الحق ... راحت بالكره والشنآن    
 أحمد رامي  شاعر مصري.
**************************************
يحاول الإنسان الحديث بضراوة أن يكسب ما يكفيه لشراء أشياء ليس عنده الوقت الكافي للاستمتاع بها. 
فرانك كلارك.
وشكراً.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتى حروف الــــ [ و د ا ع ]

إن عكستها سترى شيئاً مختلفاً
يوحي بنظرة التفاؤل ..!


" سلمان العودة "

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله لايمكن أن يعطينا عقولا ويعطينا شرائع مخالفة لها.
ابن رشد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"إنَّ الخوفْ من تفرّق الكلمة وتحريك الفتنة نلاحظه في جميع ما يكتبه وعّاظ   السلاطين أو يخطبون به، وقد نسِيَ هؤلاءْ أن جميعَ السلاطين الذين يدعون   إلى طاعتهم وصلوا إلى الحكم عن طريق تحريك الفتنة وتفريق الكلمة."

علي الوردي - ص 123 مهزَلة العقل البشري، دار الورّاق.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*وَفِي أَعمَاقِ نَفسِي يَتَصَاعَدُ الشُكرُ لَكَ بَخُورًا
 لَأَنَّكَ أَوحَيتَ لِي مَا عَجِزَ دُونَهُ الآخَرُون،
 أَتَعلَمُ ذَلِكَ؟
 أَنْتَ الذَي لَا تَعْلَم!
 أَتَعلَمُ ذَلِكَ؟
 أَنْتَ الذَي لَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَم

ظُلمات وأشِعَّة
 مي زيادة*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يرتمي العصفور على الشوك فيطعنه الشوك.
لو أتيح للعصفور أن يعود إلى الحياة، لارتمى مجدّداً على الشوك الذي سيطعنه.
وتتكرّر قيامة العصفور... ويتكرّر ارتماؤه على الشوك.
هذه حال العاشق مع المعشوق القاسي.
ولكلّ معشوقٍ قاسٍ، معشوقٌ أقسى.
أرجوحة التوازن.
الغلبةُ لقاسٍ ليس هناك مَن يقسو عليه.
لشوكٍ بلا عصافير.

حُب / 
أُنسي الحاج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*عِندَما يَسقُطُ القَمر
 كالمَرايا المُحطَّمة
 يَكْبُرُ الظِلُّ بَينَنا
 والأساطيرُ تُحتَضر
 لا تَنامي حَبيْبَتي 
 جُرحُنا صار أوسِمة
 صارَ نارًا على قَمر

 عندَما يسقُطُ القَمر
مَحمود دَرويش
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا المستبعد، الخارج على القانون،
الملعون الذي لا يستسلم !
أنا البطل الذي يموت في الصفحة الأولي !
أنا القط الأعور الذي لا تريد أي عجوز أن تداعبه !
أنا الحيوان الخائف من رهاب الماء
الذي يعض اليد الممدودة بالرحمة !
أنا سوء الفهم الذي يؤدي إلي الشجار !!
أنا الشيطان الذي هرب محبرة لوثر !
أنا شريط الفيلم الذي ينقطع في ذروة الحدث !
أنا الهدف الذي أدخل في مرماي في الثانية الأخيرة !
أنا الطفل الذي ينخر ردا علي تعنيف الأم
أنا خوف العشب الذي على وشك أن يجزوه
لست أدري ما إذا كان البحر يصنع الأمواج
أو يتحملها !
لست أدري ما إذا كنت أنا المفكر
أم فكرة عارضة !!! 
 
كلاوديو بوتساني

----------


## ابن البلد

> *وَفِي أَعمَاقِ نَفسِي يَتَصَاعَدُ الشُكرُ لَكَ بَخُورًا
>  لَأَنَّكَ أَوحَيتَ لِي مَا عَجِزَ دُونَهُ الآخَرُون،
>  أَتَعلَمُ ذَلِكَ؟
>  أَنْتَ الذَي لَا تَعْلَم!
>  أَتَعلَمُ ذَلِكَ؟
>  أَنْتَ الذَي لَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَم
> 
> ظُلمات وأشِعَّة
>  مي زيادة*


 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 

إختيار ولا أجمل 
تسلم أيدك جيهان 
إختياراتك رائعة كالعادة

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إختيار ولا أجمل 
> تسلم أيدك جيهان 
> إختياراتك رائعة كالعادة
> 
> لك مني كل التحية والتقدير



أشكرك يا أحمد دا بس من ذوقك  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

- لا يوجد دواء يشفي ما لا تشفيه السعادة.



غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز

----------


## جيهان محمد على

زاهي وَهبي أُحبُّك أكثر / قَصيدة



 غداً
حين تكبرين
ينحني ظهرُكِ قليلاً
تجاعيدُ عينيكِ واضحة
كأوشام دهريّة
البياضُ مُطِلٌّ من ليل شَعركِ
العشبُ بين مفاصل ذكرياتكِ
النمَشُ في سفوح ظهركِ
على مهلٍ تنهضين من سرير الوقت
مُتكوّرةً مثلَ نون الحنان
ثمّة أدويةٌ على المنضدة
سُعالٌ في الأروقة
زينةٌ أقلّ
زياراتُكِ إلى المُزيّن نادرةٌ جداً
إلى الطبيب أكثر
زجاجُ نظاراتكِ يزدادُ سماكةً
غضبُكِ سريعُ الذوبان
بصيرتُكِ أقوى من بصركِ
الواحة في أعماقكِ أكثرُ نخيلاً
من الجسد
ما عشناه سَويّاً أشدّ بريقاً
من الذهب
غداً،
حين تكبرين
سوف أحبّكِ أكثر
لن أفتقدَ رماحَ قامتكِ
صحبتُكِ نخلةٌ مُثمرة
لن أطلبَ ماضياً مضى
كلُّ رجوع يُضمرُ خيبتهُ
كلّ عودةٍ مَشوبة بالنقصان
سوف أحبّ الشقوقَ في باطن قدميكِ
وحماقاتكِ المستجدّة بعد الأربعين
أمسكُ كفّكِ على كورنيش المنارة
كمن يُمسكُ موجةً من مشيب البحر
غداً،
يتخرّجُ ابنكُ البِكْر
أرافقكِ كمن يحتضنُ سحابة
أشدُّ على يديكِ المورقتين فرحاً
مُنصتاً لحداء قلبكِ
للدماء المُسرعة إلى وجنتيكِ
تستعيدين عمراً مضى كإغفاءة عصر
أمسِ كان يحبو في مرمى حواسّكِ السبع
(الحنانُ حاسّتُكِ الأولى)
عائداً بأجراس اللهفة وفروض البراءة
يتهجّى اسمُكِ بحروفٍ من نسيم
وأنتِ عند العتبة
مُشرئبّةً كرأس الرجاء الصالح
كم سيّجتِ عمره بالنذور
وحيدة على حافة نومه
تتخيلين هذه اللحظة
واقفاً بردائه الأسود
شهادته كآذان الفجر
مُبتسماً صوبكِ كأول النهار

كلّ يشيخُ إلا الماء
وأنتِ كما أنتِ
جميلة في الستين، في السبعين، في عمرٍ يطول
وروحٍ لا تعرفُ الذبول
جسمُكِ قليلٌ عليكِ
أنوثتكِ
ليستْ شكلاً
ولا فستان سهرة
أنوثتكِ
قلبٌ يفيض
وضحكةٌ تجري من تحتها الأنهار

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لقد عملت مجدّفاً وتاجر عبيد وعبداً وحطاباً وقاطع طريق ومغنياً وفاحصاً للمياه العميقة والمعادن ..
 ذقت الأسر وقضيت عاماً في مناجم الزئبق التي ترخي الأسنان وتلينها !
حاربت جنباً إلى جنب مع سويديين ، لقد خَدَعت وخُدِعت ، أراد لي القدر أن أقتل أكثر من مرة !
وعلى شواطئ بحر ـ أزوف ـ أحبتني امرأة لن أنساها أبداً ثم تركتها .. أو هي التي تركتني .. الأمر سيان !


من قصة أوندر لبورخيس

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عذراً  .. أتعلمين  يا  سيّدتي، من كُثر شططِ الدنيا نسيتُ أنَّ لي يومَ ميلاد؛  فأنا اليومَ لا   أحفظُ إلا تواريخَ وفاةِ أصدقائي وتواريخَ انتحاراتِهم  أوِ اغتيالاتِهِم.   قضيتُ سبعَ سنواتٍ أنتظر امرأةً لا تحتاجُ إلى تعريتي  لتهزني من عُمقي؛ أو   رجُلاً يعبُرُ عتبة البيتِ فقط ليقول لي صباحُ الخير  أو يشهر في وجهي   سكينةً حادةً أو مسدساً ليضعَ حداً لحياتي.

كأني طوال هذه  الحرائق لم أرَ إلا البياض. أنا قادمٌ من أرضٍ صرنا نحتفل   فيها بذكرى  الموتِ وليسَ الحياة ولهذا لا نعرف كيفَ نتعامل مع السعادةِ   عندما تفاجئنا.  كل واحدٍ فينا عليه أن ينتظر موتَهُ ليُحتفى به.

عذراً؛  شكراً يا سيدتي، ما يزال في الدنيا من يتجرأ على حبّ الآخرين بدون   مقابل،  ذكرتني أنَّ لي عيد ميلادٍ هو هذا اليوم بالذات، اليوم الذي صممتُ   فيه على  انتحارِ الخلاصِ بطريقتي الخاصة، مثل الساموراي الوطني الذي   أخطأهُ الإرهاب  فصنعَ قدره بنفسه. بدل أن يشهر سكينه ويشق بطنه، سحب مسدسه   ووضعه في رأسه  ثمّ أطلق أول وآخر عيارٍ ناريٍّ في حياتِهِ. لم أكن أملك   تلك الشجاعةِ  ولكنِّي أطلقت النار على نفسي باختيارِ قبرٍ آخر على غير   التربةِ التي  ولدتني

شرفات بحر الشمال / 

واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"قل لي ياصديقي الإيطالي ، لماذا يبتسم الناس عند التقاط صور لهم ؟
 الصديق: لا أعلم . كي يقنعوا أنفسهم كم كانوا سعداء في الماضي !" * 


اختلاس هاني نقشبندي

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

هل سبق ولاحظت أن كل من يقودون سياراتهم أبطأ منك حمقى، وكل من يقودون أسرع منك مجانين؟!  *
- جورج كارلن*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بدأت الحضارة اول مرة عندما قام رجل غاضب بإلقاء كلمة بدلاً من حجر. 
*سيغموند فرويد    *

----------


## اليمامة

*ترى المظلوم ساكتاً والظالم ينطق. وبهذا صعب علينا أن ندرك المدى الذي وصل إليه الشعب المنكوب في تألمه وحرمانه.*على  الوردى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

“اهرب،  إذا كان في هروبك حياة جديدة لكبريائك، وكرامتك التي أُهدرت تحت مُسمَّيات  الحب والحنين والغيرة، ومصطلحات أُخرى مزخرفة لا انتهاء لها·


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأنّ الحزن بدا ينسج خيوطه حول قلبك النقي ويخنق بقايا الفرح فيك، وبأنهم أصبحوا مصدراً عظيماً لهذا الحزن 


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأن إحساسك تجاههم غباءة، وخيالك بهم غباء، ولهفتك عليهم  غباء لا يفوقه غباء، وبأنك بدأت تتحوّل مع الوقت إلى مُهرِّج مُضحك 


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأن الطريق المؤدي إليهم بدأ يشعر بك، وبأن الأرض التي تقف  عليها أمامهم بدأت تشعر بك، وبأن الجدران المحيطة بك معهم بدأت تشعر بك،  ومازالوا هم في طور اللاَّشعور بك·


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأن المنطق يرفض إحساسك، وبأن قيمك ترفض إحساسك، وبأن نقاءك يرفض إحساسك، وبأن إحساسك يرفض نفسه·


اهرب، إذا باءت محاولاتك للوصول إلى قلوبهم بالفشل، وباءت محاولاتك لتجاهلهم بالفشل، وباءت محاولاتك لنسيانهم بالفشل·


اهرب، إذا ضاق عليك الحلم، وضاق عليك الأمل، وضاق عليك النبض، وضاق عليك المكان، وضاعت ملامح الزمان في عينيك·


اهرب، إذا لاحظت أنك بدأت تتلوث كي تصل إليهم، وبدأت لا تُشبه نفسك كي  ترضيهم، وبدأت ترقص فوق النار كي تبهرهم، وبدأت تخون كي تلفت انتباههم·


اهرب، إذا سمعتهم يتهامسون بما ليس فيك، ويلصقون بك من التهم ما لا تعلم، ويقذفونك بالباطل، ويرمون براءتك بذنب الذئب·


اهرب، إذا أصبح إحساسك فانوساً مشتعلاً في عينيك، وأصبح صوتك المرتعش لا يعبِّر عنك، وأصبح صمتك المصطنع لا يسترك·


اهرب، إذا طال انتظارك فوق محطات صراعهم، ولمحت قطارات أيامك تفر أمامك كالجواد الغاضب، وشعرت بأن لا شيء بقي معك سوى ظلّك المنطفئ·


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأنهم بدأوا يُسيئون فهمك، ويمزقون تاريخك، ويشوهون عراقة إحساسك، ويُطفئون مصابيح طريقك إليهم·


اهرب، إذا شعرت بأن نفسك لا تستحق منك كل هذا الشقاء، وبأنهم لا يستحقون منك كل هذا الإحساس

*
شهرزاد الخليج



*


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سُئل علي أبن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: 
كم صديق لك ..؟ قال لا أدري الآن !
لأن الدنيا مُقبلة عليّ ..
والناس كلهم أصدقائي ..
وإنما أعرف ذلك إذا أدبرت عنيّ ..
فخير الأصدقاء من أقبل إذا أدبر الزمان عنك !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكبر الأحزان هي التي نسكنها ،وليست تلك التي تسكننا ..
أكبر الافراح هي التي تشتهي عيشنا ، وليست التي نتمنّى عيشها ..
أكبر الأشواق هي التي تهرب من عيني عاشقين سريين..
واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إنّنا نموت بشكل متجزّىء ، يموت الفرح ، تموت الذاكرة ، تنحني الأشواق ،  ندخل في الرتابة ثمّ ننسحب ، نشيخ بسرعة وبشكل مذهل ، شيء ما يتآكل بداخلنا  ولانشعر...
واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

.سألتفت بدءا من اليوم إلى حقيقتي ،وأخرج من هذا السّراب القلق ..شكرا لك .. فقد منحتني حياة جميلة تستحق أن أتذكّرها ...واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لست أدري لماذا ننتظر موتهم لندرك كم كنّا مخطئين ..ألم يكن من الأفضل أن نعيشهم بعمق قبل اندثارهم كالحكاية الجميلة ...واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتّى رغبة الاحتجاج ماتت فيّ.. كنت فارغا من الداخل ، تأكّد لي أنّنا نعيش  وسط دغل من الخواء والخوف والنهب .. كل واحد يبذل مجهوده من أجل أن يأكل  الآخر بشكل أكثر جراة وذكاء أو أكثر بشاعة وعمقا ...
واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أريد أن أكون مجرد لمسة ريشة في حياتك ، لونا نادرا كلما رأيته امتلأ قلبك  بالّنور وصرخت من فرط السعادة يالله !

واسيني الأعرج

رائع هذا الرجل ...رااااااااائع  :2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تصلب وجه (بيتر لورد) وتجهم ثم قال : إنها لن تحبني هكذا أبداً


  (هيركيول بوارو) : هل بوسعك أن تتقبل الحقائق ؟ لقد أحبت رودريك ولمان . فماذا في ذلك؟
 أما معك أنت فستكون سعيدة 

رواية (القاتلة المحترفة ) ... أجاثا كريستي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أحنُّ إلى أي شيء
فلا أَمسِ يمضي ولا الغَدُ يأتي
ولا حاضري يتقدم أو يتراجع ، لا شيء يحدث ليْ
. . . . ليتني حجرٌ !
 
 * محمود درويش

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما الإنسان دون حرّية يا ماريانا ؟ .

قولي لي كيف أستطيع أن أحبك إذا لم أكن حـرّاً  ؟ 

( فيديريكو غارسيا لوركا )

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إنّ الحياة الطيّبة ليست باهظة الثمن.
نيكوس كازنتزاكي، زوربا، ص ٣١

----------


## جيهان محمد على

-كيف تنبت الزهرة وتنمو في السماد الحيواني والأقذار؟ افترض يا زوربا أنّ السماد والأقذار هي الأنسان، وأن الزهرة هي الحرية؟
فقال زوربا وهو يضرب بقبضته على المائدة:
-لكن البذرة؟ كي تنبت الزهرة، فلا بدّ من بذرة. فمن الذي وضع بذرة كهذه في   أحشائنا القذرة؟ ولماذا لا تنتج هذه البذرة أزهاراً في الطيبة والشرف؟   ولماذا تحتاج إلى الدم والأقذار؟

نيكوس كازنتزاكي، زوربا، ص ٣٣

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن الرغبة لتتملكك في أن تأخذ المركب من طرفيه، وتغرقه في البحر، وتهزّه   بعناية كي تسقط عنه جميع تلك الحيوانات التي تلوّثه- من رجال، وفئران   وفسافس- ثم تعوّمه من جديد، مغسولا، طريا، فارغاً.
ولكن الشفقة تملّكتني أثناء ذلك. شفقة بوذيّة، باردة كاستنتاج قياسي   ميتافيزيقي. شفقة لا على البشر فحسب، بل على العالم أجمع، العالم الذي   يناضل، ويصرخ، ويبكي، ويأمل ولا يرى أنّ كلّ شيء ما هو إلاّ محاولة لإظهار   الأشباح من العدم. شفقة على اليونان، وعلى المركب، وعلى البحر، وعليّ،  وعلى  منجم اللينيت، وعلى مخطوط "بوذا"، على كل تلك المركبات الباطلة من  الظل  والنور التي تثير فجأة الجوّ الصافي وتلوّثه.
نيكوس كازنتزاكي، زوربا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أَبـــداً تَـحـنُّ إِلَيــكُـمُ الأَرواحُ    .. :: وَوِصالُكُم رَيحانُها وَالراحُ
وَقُلوبُ أَهلِ وِدادكم تَشتاقُكُم      :: وَإِلى لَذيـذ لقائـكم تَرتــاحُ
لا يَطربونَ بِغَيرِ ذِكر حَبيبِهم      :: أَبَـداً فَـكُلُّ زَمانِــهم أَفـراحُ
وَاللَّهِ ما طَلَبوا الوُقـوفَ بِبابِهِ      :: حَتّى دعوا فَأَتاهُم المفتاحُ
وَصَبَت إِلى مَلَكوتِهِ الأَرواحُ       :: وَإِلى لِقاءِ سِواه ما يَرتاحُ
وَكَأَنَّما أَجسـامهُم وَقُلوبهُم      :: في ضَوئِها المِشكاةُ وَالمِصباحُ  **

**  السهروردي .

----------


## ابن البلد

> أَبـــداً تَـحـنُّ إِلَيــكُـمُ الأَرواحُ    .. :: وَوِصالُكُم رَيحانُها وَالراحُ
> وَقُلوبُ أَهلِ وِدادكم تَشتاقُكُم      :: وَإِلى لَذيـذ لقائـكم تَرتــاحُ
> لا يَطربونَ بِغَيرِ ذِكر حَبيبِهم      :: أَبَـداً فَـكُلُّ زَمانِــهم أَفـراحُ
> وَاللَّهِ ما طَلَبوا الوُقـوفَ بِبابِهِ      :: حَتّى دعوا فَأَتاهُم المفتاحُ
> وَصَبَت إِلى مَلَكوتِهِ الأَرواحُ       :: وَإِلى لِقاءِ سِواه ما يَرتاحُ
> وَكَأَنَّما أَجسـامهُم وَقُلوبهُم      :: في ضَوئِها المِشكاةُ وَالمِصباحُ  **
> 
> **  السهروردي .


 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 



 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## غادة جاد

أبلة زعلت منه خالص خالص من شهرين 
.
.
محمد فوزي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تصعد الى منزلي
وإذا صعدت
لا تطرق الباب
وإذا طرقت
لا تدخل
وإذا دخلت
لا تعانقني... وتطعنني بعد ذلك
اطعنّي أولاً في صدري
وعانقني بعد ذلك
كما لو أنك... تنـــدم *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو  أنّ هناك حبلاً طويلا ممتدّاً من عندي إلى حيث تقطن  الآن. أشدّه قليلاً  كلّما اشتقتُ إليك وتفعل كلّما اشتقت لي. لو أن ثمّة  حمامة ذكيّة تحطّ على  نافذتك فتفهم بذلك ما أعنيه. لو أنني أدفن لك رسالة  في كل مدينة وتحت كل  شجرة وفوق كل سطح منديلاً ملوّناً.

لو أن بدائيات التواصل تخدمنا أكثر من هذه التكنلوجيا الغبية التي تقترح   عليّ استبدال  "كلّما" ب "كلما" وتحذف لي شدّاتي وآلامي فتبدو كلماتي باهتة   بلا لسعات تصيبك فتأتي بك إليّ يا بليد!*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *وبعد ما عكيت فالامتحان , كتبت له فآخر الورقة :
> 
>  قد قلتُ ما عندي ويكفي أنني ,,, واجهتُ عصر الزيف بالكلماتِ*


*

*

ده واحد معرفوش كاتب انه عمل كده.. 
الاجمل بقى لما ردت عليه واحدة معرفهاش

وقالت:




> *المهم ما يطلعش الدكتور فصيح يرد عليك:
> 
> قد لا يكون الامتحان حصنـــــا آمنـــــا
> لكنه مجــــد.. بلا شـبهــــــــــــات*


 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

"صديق كان يحكي لي أن شابـًا سلفيـًا من الصعيد بعد ما فرغ  من الصلاة مد له أحد المصلين يده ليصافحه، فرد عليه الشاب دون أن يبسط  يده: "لم ترد عن النبي"،

 فرد عليه الرجل الفلاح في بساطة: "وهي كسفة إيد  عمك الحاج هي اللي وردت !!!""

- أحمد أبو خليل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الرجل الذي تذكركِ في الجامع ودعا لكِ بصوت خفيض بصوت لا يسمعه إلا الله ، يحبك !

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## أحمد ناصر

* الناس الذين يعرفون القليل يتحدثون كثيراً و الذين يعرفون الكثير لا يتحدثون إلا القليل .  جان جاك روسو*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*



و غلاوة الجَرْح القَطْعي
 عند الجراح و المَشْرَط
 و غلاوة الجزء المَلْغي
 عند الطلبة اللي بتسقَط
 و غلاوة الحاجة الساقعة
 عند الأطفال ف الفُسْحَة
 و غلاوة الحصَّة السابْعَة
 و المِرْوَح و الأتوبيس
 و غلاوة أاخر شَفْطَة
 و أاخر فتافيت ف الكيس
 ل تسيبي عيونك تضحك
 و تسيبي ملامحك صابحَة
 و تزفِّي الوَقْت عريس

احمد الطحان



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأسألُ نَفسي :
لِماذا أُحبُّكِ رَغمَ اعتِرافي
بأنَّ هَوانا مُحالٌ .. مُحالْ ؟
ورَغمَ اعتِرافي بأنَّكِ وَهمٌ
وأنكِ صُبحٌ سَريعُ الزَّوالْ
ورغمَ اعترافي بأنكِ طَيفٌ
وأنكِ في العِشقِ بعضُ الخَيالْ
ورغمَ اعتِرافي بأنكِ حُلمٌ
أُطارِدُ فيهِ ..
وليسَ يُطالْ
وأسألُ نفسي لماذا أحبُّكْ
إذا كنتِ شيئًا بعيدَ المنالْ
لماذا أحبُّكِ في كلِّ حالْ
لماذا أُحبكِ أنهارَ شَوقٍ
وواحاتِ عِشقٍ
نَمَتْ في عُروقي وأضحَتْ ظِلالْ
وأسألُ نَفسي كثيرًا . كثيرًا
وحينَ أجَبتُ
وَجدتُ الإجابةَ نَفسَ السؤالْ
لِماذا أُحبُّكْ ؟! " "

عبد العزيز جويدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ــ الويل لمن يحترم الحبَّ في عصر لا يُكنُّ للحب احتراما ً ..

 - نجيب محفوظ 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ــ الويل لمن يحترم الحبَّ في عصر لا يُكنُّ للحب احتراما ً ..
> 
>  - نجيب محفوظ 
> 
> *


 :2:   :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

“الحب يولد في الخيال و يموت في الفراش .. يقتله الإرتواء …
الإرتواء هو الذي يميت أما العطش فيحيي …”
د مصطفي محمود  كتاب / الطوفان .

----------


## ابن البلد

الفقر كافر أيوه والظلم كافر
طاغوط وفارد على البيوت طيلسانه
لحد أمته يا ليل هنفضل نعافر
والحق سافر ... بس مقطوع لسانه

كلمات / سيد حجاب

----------


## ابن البلد

يقول الفيلسوف الحكيم أبو حامد الغزالي : كلما ازداد القوس اعوجاجاً .. أعطى السهم توتراً واندفاعاً أكثر .. ليصيب هدفه .. وذلك هو الكمال الذي يخفى في باطن النقص ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

النهر المتدفق لسان ينطق بالحقائق التي توصل إليها , و لكنه لا يزال يتدفق لأنه لم يصل بعد إلى مبتغاه .

أما البحر الذي هو نهاية لجميع المياه فهو هاديء و ساكن , لأنه لم يبق هناك  طريق بعده , أي إن الحقيقة و إن صمتت إلا أنها تتكلم و تهتف بلسان حالها ,  إذن فلاتصغ لما يقال , بل انظر إلى الحقيقة , و لا تراقب النهر بل البحر .

- جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*“...وعدتك أن لا أحبك..

ثم أمام القرار الكبير، جبنت

وعدتك أن لا أعود...

وعدت...

وأن لا أموت اشتياقاً

ومت

وعدت مراراً

وقررت أن أستقيل مراراً

ولا أتذكر أني استقلت...

2

وعدت بأشياء أكبر مني..

فماذا غداً ستقول الجرائد عني؟

أكيدٌ.. ستكتب أني جننت..

أكيدٌ.. ستكتب أني انتحرت

وعدتك..

أن لا أكون ضعيفاً... وكنت..

وأن لا أقول بعينيك شعراً..

وقلت...

وعدت بأن لا ...

وأن لا..

وأن لا ...

وحين اكتشفت غبائي.. ضحكت...

3

وعدتك..

أن لا أبالي بشعرك حين يمر أمامي

وحين تدفق كالليل فوق الرصيف..

صرخت..

وعدتك..

أن أتجاهل عينيك ، مهما دعاني الحنين

وحين رأيتهما تمطران نجوماً...

شهقت...

وعدتك..

أن لا أوجه أي رسالة حبٍ إليك..

ولكنني – رغم أنفي – كتبت

وعدتك..

أن لا أكون بأي مكانٍ تكونين فيه..

وحين عرفت بأنك مدعوةٌ للعشاء..

ذهبت..

وعدتك أن لا أحبك..

كيف؟

وأين؟

وفي أي يومٍ تراني وعدت؟

لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق،

والحمد لله أني كذبت....

4

وعدت..

بكل برودٍ.. وكل غباء

بإحراق كل الجسور ورائي

وقررت بالسر، قتل جميع النساء

وأعلنت حربي عليك.

وحين رفعت السلاح على ناهديك

انهزمت..

وحين رأيت يديك المسالمتين..

اختلجت..

وعدت بأن لا .. وأن لا .. وأن لا ..

وكانت جميع وعودي

دخاناً ، وبعثرته في الهواء.

5

وغدتك..

أن لا أتلفن ليلاً إليك

وأن لا أفكر فيك، إذا تمرضين

وأن لا أخاف عليك

وأن لا أقدم ورداً...

وأن لا أبوس يديك..

وتلفنت ليلاً.. على الرغم مني..

وأرسلت ورداً.. على الرغم مني..

وبستك من بين عينيك، حتى شبعت

وعدت بأن لا.. وأن لا .. وأن لا..

وحين اكتشفت غبائي ضحكت...

6

وعدت...

بذبحك خمسين مره..

وحين رأيت الدماء تغطي ثيابي

تأكدت أني الذي قد ذبحت..

فلا تأخذيني على محمل الجد..

مهما غضبت.. ومهما انفعلت..

ومهما اشتعلت.. ومهما انطفأت..

لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق

والحمد لله أني كذبت...

7

وعدتك.. أن أحسم الأمر فوراً..

وحين رأيت الدموع تهرهر من مقلتيك..

ارتبكت..

وحين رأيت الحقائب في الأرض،

أدركت أنك لا تقتلين بهذي السهوله

فأنت البلاد .. وأنت القبيله..

وأنت القصيدة قبل التكون،

أنت الدفاتر.. أنت المشاوير.. أنت الطفوله..

وأنت نشيد الأناشيد..

أنت المزامير..

أنت المضيئة..

أنت الرسوله...

8

وعدت..

بإلغاء عينيك من دفتر الذكريات

ولم أك أعلم أني سألغي حياتي

ولم أك أعلم أنك..

- رغم الخلاف الصغير – أنا..

وأني أنت..

وعدتك أن لا أحبك...

- يا للحماقة -

ماذا بنفسي فعلت؟

لقد كنت أكذب من شدة الصدق،

والحمد لله أني كذبت...

9

وعدتك..

أن لا أكون هنا بعد خمس دقائق..

ولكن.. إلى أين أذهب”*


― 

نزار قباني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأرسلتُ روحي تعبر هذا الفضاء
المرصع باللانهاية .. تسأل ما السحرُ؟
ما الحب؟ ما العيش؟ ما الموتُ؟
تسألُ .. تسألُ
يا أنت! لا تنبشي ألف جرح قديم
وألف سؤال عتيق
فإني نسيت الضماد
نسيت الإجابات
منذ تبرأتُ من نزوة الشعراء
وعدت إلى زمرة الأذكياء
الذين يخوضون هذي الحياة
بدون سؤالٍ .. بدون جواب
ويأتزرون النقود ويرتشفون النقود
ويستنشقون النقود

غازي القصيبي - مومياء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قد أخطأنا حين اعتبرنا ان الوطن هو الماضي فقط .. فالوطن هو المستقبل 


- رواية عائد إلى حيفا - // غسان كنفاني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لازالت الأرض و الشعوبُ و الضمائر تُغتصب كل يوم .. كل يوم و لازال العُرب كلما سألتهم عن الشرف قالوا غشاء البكارة !!


  هنادي السهوي ،

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

*إن النصر الناتج عن العنف مساو للهزيمة، إذ انه سريع الانقضاء. - المهاتما غاندي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خفف الوطء ما أظن أديم الأرض إلا من هذه الأجساد

سر ان استطعت في الهواء رويدا لا اختيالا على رفات العباد

تعب كلها الحياة فما أعجب إلا من راغب في ازدياد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أتعرفين تلك اللحظة التي يحدّق فيها شخصاً إلى عينيكِ وتشعرين بأنه يحدّق إلى قلبكِ فيتوقف العالم في لحظة ؟ أنا لا أعرفها ! *


من فيلم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حزن النوع البشري نتاج طبيعتهم وليس ظروفهم !
ما يحتاجونه ليس عقاقيراً وإنما طمأنة .. ولِـذا فليتبارك البحث عن الجمال والأحلام والأوهام *

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الرجال الذي ملأوا الأرصفة من بصقاتهم وأعقاب سجائرهم
الشوارع التي تختنق بالعقول العفنة
النظرات التي تبوح بالوحشية
الليل الذي يوحّد النوايا السيئة
القطط المشردة ذو الأطراف المبتورة
السماء التي ولّت وجهها شطر الأرض بموت عاجز

كل شيء يقول لي ..
جدرانك البارده أكثر لطفاً من البشر !
وسحقاً لهم ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" ولحظة انتهاء العاصفة، لن تتذكر كيف تدبرت أمرك لتنجو، ولن تدرك هل انتهت العاصفة أم لا. ستكون متيقناً من أمر واحد فقط: حين تخرج من العاصفة، لن تعود الشخص نفسه الذي دخلها، ولهذا السبب وحده، كانت العاصفة "

- كافكا على الشاطىء / لـ هاروكي موراكامي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" واعلم أني بَشَريّ أزلّ إذا قلتُ ، وأضلّ إذا ارتأيت ، وأخطئ إذا توخّيت ، وأصيب إذا وُفِّقت ، وأحقّق إذا أُلهِمت ، وأسعد إذا لُوطفت ، وأتخلّص إذا رحمت ، فإذا لمتَ فليكن لومك هَوْنا "
أبو حيان التوحيدي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"لو شاء الله أن ينسى إننى دمية وأن يهبنى شيئاً من حياة أخرى، فإننى سوف أستثمرها بكل قواى، ربما لن أقول كل ما أفكر به لكننى حتماً سأفكر فى كل ما سأقوله
سأمنح الأشياء قيمتها، لا لما تمثله، بل لما تعنيه، سأنام قليلاً، وأحلم كثيراً، مدركاً أن كل لحظة نغلق فيها أعيننا تعنى خسارة ستين ثانية من النور
سوف أسير فيما يتوقف الآخرون، وسأصحو فيما الكلّ نيام، لو شاء ربى أن يهبنى حياة أخرى، فسأرتدى ملابس بسيطة وأستلقى على الأرض ليس فقط عارى الجسد وإنما عارى الروح أيضاً، سأبرهن للناس كم يخطئون عندما يعتقدون أنهم لن يكونوا عشاقاً متى شاخوا، دون أن يدروا أنهم يشيخون إذا توقفوا عن العشق. 

للطفـل سـوف أعطى الأجنحة، لكننى سأدعه يتعلّم التحليق وحده، وللكهول سأعلّمهم أن الموت لا يأتى مع الشيخوخة بل بفعل النسيان، لقد تعلمت منكم الكثير أيها البشر، تعلمت أن الجميع يريد العيش فى قمة الجبل، غير مدركين أن سرّ السعادة تكمن فى تسلقه، تعلّمت أن المولود الجديد حين يشد على أصبع أبيه للمرّة الأولى، فذلك يعنى أنه أمسك بها إلى الأبد، تعلّمت أن الإنسان يحق له أن ينظر من فوق إلى الآخر فقط حين يجب أن يساعده على الوقوف. 

تعلمت منكم أشياء كثيرة! لكن، قلة منها ستفيدنى، لأنها عندما توضع فى حقيبتى أكون أودع الحياة. قل دائماً ما تشعر به وافعل ما تفكّر فيه. لو كنت أعرف أنها المرة الأخيرة التى أراكِ فيها نائمة لكنت ضممتك بشدة بين ذراعى، ولتضرعت إلى الله أن يجعلنى حارساً لروحك. لو كنت أعرف أنها الدقائق الأخيرة التى أراك فيها، لقلت "أحبك" ولتجاهلت، بخجل، أنك تعرفين ذلك. 

هناك دوماً يوم الغد، والحياة تمنحنا الفرصة لنفعل الأفضل، لكن لو أننى مخطئ وهذا هو يومى الأخير، أحب أن أقول كم أحبك، وأننى لن أنساك أبداً ". 

آخر رسائل المبدع الراحل  جابريل جارسيا ماركيز

----------


## ابن البلد

> " واعلم أني بَشَريّ أزلّ إذا قلتُ ، وأضلّ إذا ارتأيت ، وأخطئ إذا توخّيت ، وأصيب إذا وُفِّقت ، وأحقّق إذا أُلهِمت ، وأسعد إذا لُوطفت ، وأتخلّص إذا رحمت ، فإذا لمتَ فليكن لومك هَوْنا "
> أبو حيان التوحيدي


 :y:   :y: 

 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تسلم يا غصن الخوخ يا عود الحطـــــــــب 
بييجي الربيع .. تطلـــــــــــع زهورك عجب 
و انا ليه بيمضـــــــــــي ربيع وييجي ربيع 
و لسه برضك قلــــــــــــــــــبي حتة خشب 
عجبي !!!

جاهين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 



 :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنا اللي بالأمر المحال اغتــــــــــــوي 
شفت القمر نطيت لفوق في الهـــــوا 
طلته ما طلتوش إيه انا يهمنـــــــــي 
و ليه .. ما دام بالنشوة قلبي ارتوي 
عجبي !!

جاهين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـ قول لى بقى.. إنت قطر الجواز فاتك؟
ـ هو قطر الجواز بس هو اللى فاتنى؟ أنا فاتنى قطورات الدنيا كلها.. عارفة حضرتك، وانا صغير، فاتنى قطر اللعب مع العيال الصغيرين.. ولما كبرت شوية ورحت المدرسة، يادوبك اتشعبطت فى السبنسة بتاعة التعليم.. حتى شقاوة الشبان.. القطر بتاعها يعدى عليا من غير ما يهدى.. وادينى دلوقت شغال فى السكة الحديد.. قطورات كتير يعدوا عليا من غير ما يعبرونى
إنما هو الحفلة شطبت بدرى ولا إيه؟
ـ لأ الحفلة لسة شغالة بس انا اللى زهقت ومشيت
ـ زهقتى؟ حلو قوى ده.. حلو قوى الواحد لما يزهق يقدر يمشى على طول.. أنا برضه زى حضرتك كده، ساعات كتير ازهق بس ما اقدرش امشى.. لو مشيت القطورات تخش فى بعض.. أنا لو زهقت اتسجن!
عارفة، فيه ناس كتير تزهق بس ما تقدرش تمشى.. تموت وهى زهقانة.. أنا واحد منهم.

(المنسى - 1993)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا قلب.. ﻻ تجالس إﻻ الذين يفهمونك ويعرفون حقيقتك،
 يا قلب.. ﻻ تجلس إﻻ تحت الشجرة المزهرة.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيا كان ما يشعرك بالنقاء.. فهو الطريق الصحيح.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وما الموسيقى إلا أزيز أبواب الجنة.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تعلمت أن كل نفس ذائقة الموت إلا أن الحياة.. لا تتذوقها إلا البعض من الأنفس.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـ استمع إلى صوت الناي.. كيف يبث آلام الحنين يقول: مُذ قُطعت من الغاب وأنا أحن إلى أصلي.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ـ لكم تمنيت ان أشدو حرا مثل هذه الطيور.. غير مبال بكيفية تلقي الناس لما أقول.. ولا بأي نغم أصوغه.

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تعلمت أن كل نفس ذائقة الموت إلا أن الحياة.. لا تتذوقها إلا البعض من الأنفس.
> 
> جلال الدين الرومي


يالها من حكمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*"* *إن الحواس لا تشبه**القنوات أبداً, بل هي بمثابة أجراس كهربائية. فكما أنه لا شبه بين حركة**الإصبع على الزر وقرع الجرس, فكذلك لا شبه بين الإثارة التي تهيج طرف العصب**وما يداخل الوعي من احساسات من ذلك الطرف. الشأن في ذلك شأن الآلات**الموسيقية الوترية التي تجيء ضربة القوس الواحد عليها بصوت يختلف من آلة**لآلة, إذاً فلا عجب أن ندرك بحواسنا عالماً يختلف عن العالم الحقيقي** "

**حكمت هاشم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اعتدت على تعبه المنهار عليَّ. ما إن يرمي بثقل جسده عليَّ حتى اكاد اتداعى تحته. انه ليس سمينا، بل هزيل، لكن التعب الذي يحمله يجعله ثقيلا جدا. قبل ان ادخل بيته كنت مقعدا سعيدا موفورا بالحياة، لكن بعد مضي اشهر على وجودي في بيته صرت مقعدا ثقيلا متعبا تمضي عليَّ الحياة بصعوبة. لو كان يطلع بيدي لعدت بحالي الى الدكان الذي اشتراني منه. الى المقاعد الاخرى في كل الدكاكين اقول: احذروا الزبائن المتعبين

  !*


مقعد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اعتدت على تعبه المنهار عليَّ. ما إن يرمي بثقل جسده عليَّ حتى اكاد اتداعى تحته. انه ليس سمينا، بل هزيل، لكن التعب الذي يحمله يجعله ثقيلا جدا. قبل ان ادخل بيته كنت مقعدا سعيدا موفورا بالحياة، لكن بعد مضي اشهر على وجودي في بيته صرت مقعدا ثقيلا متعبا تمضي عليَّ الحياة بصعوبة. لو كان يطلع بيدي لعدت بحالي الى الدكان الذي اشتراني منه. الى المقاعد الاخرى في كل الدكاكين اقول: احذروا الزبائن المتعبين
> 
>   !*
> 
> 
> مقعد


تحفة.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

إذا رايت الظالم مستمرا فى ظلمه .. فاعرف ان نهايته محتومة ..
وإذا رايت المظلوم مستمرا فى مقاومته فاعرف ان انتصاره محتوم .. 
على بن ابى طالب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكثر الأشياء روعة على الأرض 
 أشياء خجلة 
 تتجنب أن تقع عليها عيون الناس !
طاغور*
 القصيدة الأخيرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*-      * *هل تعلمين يا حبيبتي إلى أين تهاجر الحمائم*

*-* *إنها تهاجر إلى صباحاتكِ الفوّاحة بكِ*

*-* *هل تعلمين لماذا ترفرف الفراشات حولكِ*
*- ...* *لتكحّل أجنحتها بغبار سديمكِ*

*- ...* *أين يبدأ البحر*

*- ...* *حيث تقفين في الشرفة لتتلقَي تحية الصباح*

*- ...* *أين ينتهي*
*- ...* *حيث تتقمّصينه*

*- ...* *متى يأتي الربيع*
*- ...* *عندما تتنازلين للأشياء عن بعض غروركِ*

*- ...* *ماذا تقول الزهور*
*- ...* *تتسوّلكِ أريجاً*

*- ...* *متى يأتي المساء*
*- ...* *إذا أعتقتِ خيوط الأصيل*

*- ...* *متى يبزغ القمر*
*- ...* *إذا قبل التحدي*

*- ...* *ماذا تقول النجوم*
*- ...* *تحاول تهجئتكِ*

*- ...* *متى يرحل الليل*
*- ...* *عندما يتنفّسكِ السَّحَر*

*- ...* *متى يغيب القمر*
*- ...* *إذا قبل التحدّي وهُزم*

*- ...* *متى يطلع الفجر*
*- ...* *عندما تقوّضين خيام السهر وتتهيّئين للنهوض*


*- ...* *متى تشرق الشمس*

*- ...* *إذا وّفيتِ بوعدك*


*-      * *فيصل الماجد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ورأيت العروس قبل موتها بأيام
أفرأيت أنت الغنى حين يدبر عن إنسان ليترك له الحسرة والذكرى الأليمة؟ أرأيت الحقائق الجميلة تذهب عن أهلها فلا تترك لهم سوى الأحلام بها؟ ما أتعب الإنسان حين تتحول الحياة عن جسمه إلى الإقامة في فكره !
وما هي الهموم والأمراض؟ هي القبر يستبطيء صاحبه أحياناً فينفض في بعض أيامه شيئاً من ترابه ...!

"مصطفى صادق الرافعي "

عروس تزف الى قبرها ...من وحي القلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فعلا يا جيهان لا توجد كلمات يمكن أن تعبر عن الإمتنان لك
فكل إختياراتك فى منتهى الروعة وتحمل طابع الرقى

----------


## غادة جاد

أنعي لكم، يا أصدقائي، اللغة القديمة

والكتبَ القديمة

أنعي لكم..

كلامَنا المثقوبَ، كالأحذيةِ القديمة..

ومفرداتِ العهرِ، والهجاءِ، والشتيمة

أنعي لكم.. أنعي لكم

نهايةَ الفكرِ الذي قادَ إلى الهزيمة




( هوامش على دفنر النكسة ) نزار قباني

----------


## غادة جاد

خلاصةُ القضيّهْ

توجزُ في عبارهْ

لقد لبسنا قشرةَ الحضارهْ

والروحُ جاهليّهْ...




( هوامش على دفنر النكسة ) نزار قباني

----------


## غادة جاد

نريدُ جيلاً غاضباً..

نريدُ جيلاً يفلحُ الآفاقْ

وينكشُ التاريخَ من جذورهِ..

وينكشُ الفكرَ من الأعماقْ

نريدُ جيلاً قادماً..

مختلفَ الملامحْ..

لا يغفرُ الأخطاءَ.. لا يسامحْ..

لا ينحني..

لا يعرفُ النفاقْ..

نريدُ جيلاً..

رائداً..

عملاقْ..




هوامش على دفتر النكسة ( نزار قباني )

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ذلك الحب الذى علمنى
أن أحب الناس والدنيا جميعا
ذلك الحب الذى صور من
مجدب القفر لعينى ربيعا
إنه بَصِّرَنى كيف الورى
هدموا من قدسه الحصن المنيعا
وجلا لى الكون فى أعماقه
أعينا تبكى دماءاً لا دموعا

إبراهيم ناجى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فعلا يا جيهان لا توجد كلمات يمكن أن تعبر عن الإمتنان لك
> فكل إختياراتك فى منتهى الروعة وتحمل طابع الرقى


أشكرك يا أحمد بجد كلك ذوق.. وهذا بعض مما عندكم  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

[أن أرفع أنواع الوعي هو وعي الذات , وتقبل النقد مؤشر النضج ولاتنجو يوم القيامة إلا نفس لوامة , ومن تحمل النقد كان من القديسيين , فلا تسكر النفس بخمر كالثناء , وليس مثل النقد حنظلا وعلقماً , ولا مثل المدح عسلا . مع هذا فالنقد هو الذي يصحح وحدة العمل الناجحة , كضرورة مطلقة , بعد التصور النظري والممارسة العملية ]



فلسفتي / خالص جلبي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يجب ألا نراهن على الطيبة الموجودة في الانسان طالما يمكنه أن يؤذي ومعه مفاتيح القوة .


أتيين دي لابواسيه / العبودية المختارة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نتعوّد؟
تعرف ماذا تعلمنا يا أبي؟
ذات يوم شرحوا لنا في المدرسة شيئاً عن التعود . حين نشمّ رائحة تضايقنا فإن جملتنا العصبية كلّها تنتبه وتعبر عن ضيقها، بعد حين من البقاء مع الرائحة يخفّ الضيق. أتعرف معنى ذلك؟
معناه أنّ هناك شعيرات حساسة في مجرى الشمّ قد ماتت فلم تعد تتحسّس. ومن ثمّ لم تعد تنبّه الجملة العصبيّة. والأمر ذاته في السمع، حين تمرّ في سوق النحاسين فإن الضجّة تثير أعصابك. لو أقمت هناك لتعوّدت مثلما يتعوّد المقيمون والنحاسون أنفسهم. السبب نفسه: الشعيرات الحساسّة والأعصاب الحساسّة في الأذن قد ماتت. نحن لا نتعوّد يا أبي إلا إذا مات فينا شيء*

* ممدوح عدوان،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لم تر الأرض فاتحين أبر وأرحم من المسلمين
جوستاف لوبون
طبيب ومؤرخ وفيلسوف فرنسى
(1841-1931)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عزيزتى ليلى
 لم أكن أريد أن أستعمل كلمة “عزيزتى” بل أردتُ أن  أستعمل كلمة أخرى، كلمة أقرب إلى الحقيقة وإلى شعورى نحوكِ ولكنّي خفتُ أن  أخيفكِ وأنا أعرف أن من السهل إخافتك. من السهل بشكل مؤلم، مؤلم لي على  الأقل.
 وهذا أيضًا هو سبب ترددي فى الكتابة إليكِ ولكن حنيني الجارف  إلى الوطن لم يترك لى الاختيار فقد أصبحتِ أنتِ رمزًا لكل ما أحبه في وطني  وعندما أفكر فى مصر أفكر فيك وعندما أحن إلى مصر أحن إليكِ وبصراحة أنا لا  أنقطع عن الحنين إلى مصر.
 أكاد أراك تبتسمين، فأنت لا تصدقينى. أليس كذلك؟  أنتِ لا تثقين بي. أنت تقيمين بيني وبينك الحواجز، أنت لا تريدين أن  تنطلقي وأن تتركي نفسكِ على سجيتها، لأنك تخشين أن تتعلقي بي، أن تفني  كيانك في كياني، أن تستمدي ثقتك فى نفسك وفي الحياة مني، ثم تكتشفي كيانك  مدلوقًا -كالقهوة- فى غرفتي.
 وأنا أحبكِ وأريد منكِ أن تحبيني، ولكنّي  لا أريد منكِ أن تفني كيانك فى كيانى ولا فى كيان أي إنسان. ولا أريد لك أن  تستمدى ثقتك فى نفسك وفى الحياة مني أو من أي أنسان. أريد لك كيانك الخاص  المستقل، والثقة التى تنبعث من النفس لا من الآخرين.
 وإذ ذاك –عندما  يتحقق لكِ هذا- لن يستطيع أحد أن يحطمك، لا أنا ولا أي مخلوق. إذ ذاك فقط،  تستطيعين أن تلطمي من يلطمك وتستأنفى المسير. وإذ ذاك فقط تستطيعين أن  تربطي كيانك بكيان الآخرين، فيزدهر كيانك وينمو ويتجدد، وإذ ذاك فقط تحققين  السعادة فأنتِ تعيسة يا حبيبتي، وقد حاولتِ، ولم تستطيعي، أن تخفى عنى  تعاستك.
 لقد انحبست فى الدائرة التى ينحبس فيها أغلب أفراد طبقتنا،  دائرة الأنا، دائرة التوجس والركود، دائرة الأصول، نفس الأصول التى جعلت  عصام يخونك، وجعلت محمود يشعر بالعزلة فى معركة القناة. وجعلت طبقتنا،  كطبقة، تقف طويلا موقف المتفرج من الحركة الوطنية، نفس الأصول التى  تكرهينها وأكرها، ويكرها كل من يتطلع الى مستقبل أفضل لشعبنا ووطننا.
 وفى دائرة الأنا، عشت تعيسة، لأنك فى أعماقك تؤمنين بالتحرر، بالانطلاق، بالفناء فى المجموع، بالحب، بالحياة الخصبة المتجددة.
 عشت تعيسة لأن تيار الحياة فيك لم يمت بل بقى حيًا يصارع من أجل الانطلاق.
 فلا تنحبسى فى الدائرة الضيقة، إنها ستضيق عليك حتى تخنقك أو تحولك إلى مخلوقة بليدة معدومة الحس والتفكير.
 انطلقي يا حبيبتي، صِلِي كيانك بالآخرين، بالملايين من الآخرين، بالأرض الطيبة أرضنا، بالشعب الطيب شعبنا.
 وستجدين حبًا، أكبر منِّى ومنكِ، حبًا كبيرًا، حبًا جميلًا، حبًا لا  يستطيع أحد أن يسلبك إياه، حبًا تجدين دائمًا صداه يتردد فى الأذن، وينعكس  فى القلب، ويكبر به الإنسان ويشتد: حب الوطن وحب الشعب.
 فانطلقي يا حبيبتي، افتحى الباب عريضًا على مصراعيه، واتركيه مفتوحًا..
 وفى الطريق المفتوح ستجدينني يا حبيبتي، أنتظرك، لأنى أثق بك، وأثق في قدرتك على الانطلاق، ولأنى لا أملك سوى الانتظار ..انتظارك
- من فيلم "الباب المفتوح"
 فاتن حمامه - صالح سليم

والرائعة ...لطيفة الزيات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هو_ تتجوزيني ؟
هى _ خايفة تفارق زيهم
هو _ طب توعديني ؟
هى _ الوعد للأحرار وبس,
وانا قلبي مربوط بالوجع,
يمكن يكون قُربَك ونَس,
لكن أكيد بُعدك شقا
خايفة العشم يقلب مقَص,
لأي فرصة ف اللقا!
هو_ لو تحضنيني!
هى_ مش عايزة آخد ع الدفا,
مش عايزة أشرب ضحكتك,
تفضى كاساتي ف غُربتك,
أعطش وملقاش ضمِتَك.
هو_ لو تسأليني ..! , أصلي بحب الفضفضة, يمكن أغير نظرتِك, يلا أنكُشي فيا بضمير, يجوز نغيَر ما مَضى.
هى _ ازاي تنول ضحكة قبول من بنت خايفة من الوجع, قول لو جدع!

مصطفى التلواني

----------


## غادة جاد



----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 




 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"إن الجمال دين الحكماء"

شاعر هندي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اقتربي يا شريكة حياتي ، اقتربي مني ولا تدعي انفاس الثلوج تفصل جسمينا ،اجلسي بجانبي أمام هذا الموقد
فالنار فاكهة الشتاء الشهية ،حدثيني بمآتي الأجيال،فأذناي قد تعبتا من تأوه الرياح وندب العناصر ، أوصدي الأبواب والنوافذ ، فمرأى وجه الجو الغضوب يحزن نفسي،والنظر الى المدينة الجالسة كالثكلى تحت أطباق الثلوج يدمي قلبي...
اسقي السراج زيتاً ،يا رفيقة عمري ،فقد اوشك ان ينطفيء ، وضعيه بالقرب منك لأرى ما كتبته الليالي على وجهكِ..تيِ بجرة الخمر لنشرب ونذكر أيام العصر 
اقتربي ! اقتربي مني يا حبيبة نفسي ، فقد خمدت النار وكاد الرماد يخفيها ...ضميني ،فقد انطفأ السراج وتغلبت عليه الظلمة ..ها قد أثقلت أعيننا خمرة السنين ..أرمقيني بعين كحلها النعاس ..
عانقيني قبل أن يعانقني الكرى ..قبليني فالثلج قد تغلب على كل شيء إلا قبلتك ...آه يا حبيبتي ما أعمق بحر النوم! آه ما أبعد الصباح ...في هذا العالم !

جبران خليل جبران ...الشتاء 
دمعة وابتسامة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وأرسلتُ روحي تعبر هذا الفضاء
المرصع باللانهاية .. تسأل ما السحرُ؟
ما الحب؟ ما العيش؟ ما الموتُ؟
تسألُ .. تسألُ
يا أنت! لا تنبشي ألف جرح قديم
وألف سؤال عتيق
فإني نسيت الضماد
نسيت الإجابات
منذ تبرأتُ من نزوة الشعراء
وعدت إلى زمرة الأذكياء
الذين يخوضون هذي الحياة
بدون سؤالٍ .. بدون جواب
ويأتزرون النقود ويرتشفون النقود
ويستنشقون النقود

غازي القصيبي - مومياء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وَفَدَ قيس بن عاصم ذات يوم على أبى بكر الصديق ، فسأله أن يصف نفسه ، فقال:
أما فى الجاهلية فما هممت بريبة قط ، ولم أر إلا فى خيل مغيرة أو نادى عشيرة ، أو حامى حرمة ، وأما فى الإسلام فقد قال الله-تعالى : *( فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو أعلم بمن اتقى )*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كفي عن الكلام يا ثرثارة، كفي عن المشي على أعصابي المنهارة

نزار قباني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك جداً، وأحلم أن تدهشيني بثوب جديد، وعطر جديد، ورأي جديد

نزار قباني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

(إن الإسلام مازال فى قدرته أن يقدم للإنسانية خدمة باهرة فى تأليف الأجناس البشرية المتنافرة فى جبهة واحدة أساسها المساواة)
المستشرق الإنجليزى جب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لأنك كذلك,يخافك الأصدقاء. أمام امرأة عفوية مثلك يرتبك المرء ولا يعرف إذا كان يحترمك أم يخافك. كل من اقترب منك خرج بهدوء ,واصطف مع طابور الذين يشتهونك من بعيد.

واسيني الأعرج

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رجل وامرأة ورصيف 

رجل ورصيف

رجل ,

والدائرة بعيدة

أسراب حمام تعبر تحت قباب السنة وحيدة 

القلب وحيد 

والأغنية وحيدة

شجر الصفصاف يحدّثني عنك ويأخذني

من صدر قميصي ,

لأرى آخر ظلّ يبعد وراء الغابة ,

ويغيم

لأرى أو أحلم أنك في منعطف ما

في مقهى ما

أو بعد قليل يبزع قمر ,

ويضيء إليك طريقي

يأخذني هذا الصفصاف الكاذب ,

يأخذني من صدر قميصي ,

فأرى :

كم أنّ الدائرة بعيدة

كيف أفسّر هذا الوقت إذن

كيف أرى الأوراق , أرى وجهك ,

أو أتسّمع صوت رحيلك ,

أية قاطرة تعبر ,

أي دم لوّن كلماتي

وانتشر على ساحة قلبي !

هل ثمّة مدن أخرى ,

حتى أدخل بوابة كلّ مدينة

وأنادي أو أسأل عن طير الماء

عن طيف أبيض ,

عن موجة

في ثوب صنوبرة ,

أدعوها مريم

وبمن أستأنس من وحش البريّه

لآحدّثه ,

ويجالسني ؟!

لا لغة لي توصل هذا الصمت ,

مراسيمي اليوميّة تبدأ بالفقدان

تبدأ بالعتمة والمزمار

أنزف .. أو

أتلو آيات في القمح وحيدا

كم يلزم لصراخي هذا

حتى يصل مساحاتك يا مريم

كم يلزم من موت , لنكون معا

كم يلزم من عمر ,

حتى أتلّمس بيديّ الناحلتين ,

عناقيد نبيذك وأفيق

كم يلزم من ورق ,

حتى تكتمل شروقية روحي

وتليق بهذي الحمّى المنسكبة من جدول خصرك ,

وفضاء أصابعك الذاهل

يا مريم من فينا المقتول , 

ومن فينا القاتل ؟!




كم يلزم من موت لنكون معا ؟! ...محمد القيسي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حزينٌ لأجلِ الحماقاتِ التي كنَّا نؤجل ارتكابها ، ولأجلِ الحماقاتِ التي ارتكبناها بعيدًا عن بعضنا ! 


أحمد عدوان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

“ارفع دليلك عوضا عن صوتك فالزهور لا تنبت بقرقعة السحب، بل بما تُمطر”

جلال الدين الرومي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"أنا لست فقيراً ، فالفقراء هم الناس الذين يحتاجون الكثير" 


رئيس الأوروجواي.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جرّب تجِد : 

 "إن أفضل ابتسامة، هي بالتأكيد:الابتسامة بعيون مغمضة.وأفضل الأحلام هي: الأحلام بعيون مفتوحة".

الشاعر الأرمني باروير سيفاك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تشغل البال بماض الزمان .. ولا بآتي العيش قبل الأوان

 واغنم من الحاضر لذاته .. فليس في طبع الليالي الأمان


الخيام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن ما يبدو متناقضًا إنما هو إنسجام غير مفهوم

شمس التبريزي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الجمال الذى تراه هو في حقيقته إنعكاس لجمالك


شمس التبريزي

----------


## gmsherbini

> الجمال الذى تراه هو في حقيقته إنعكاس لجمالك
> 
> 
> شمس التبريزي


أنا أرى صورتك

 :f2:

----------


## gmsherbini

> "أنا لست فقيراً ، فالفقراء هم الناس الذين يحتاجون الكثير" 
> 
> 
> رئيس الأوروجواي.




أكيد .. أكيد...
هذا الرئيس  غير مدخن



لأن  فقراء  العقل هم
المدخنون

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=FullContent&audioid=209557#209557

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أعجبني هذا الإهداء من الروائية إليف شافاق في رواية شرف ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأنجب منكِ أطفالاً يشبهونك في كل شي 
لأنكِ شيئاً يستحق العيش في ملامح أطفالي !!


سالم جرمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حينَ نمتزجُ معاً نخلقُ لوناً رائعاً منَ الإنسانية يصبح الكون مختلفا عندما تعشق النار الماء .. 

شمس التبريزي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من الغباء الإعتقاد أن المرأة تزهر في سن معين، المرأة تزهر مع رجل معين- انجلينا جولي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا يمكن أن تستقبل الحياة بالخوف منها ! الحياة قوة تعمل من أجلك وكل ما عليك هو أن تتصل بها بفهمها فهماً صحيحاً ومحبتها وتقديرها والحركة فيها.

محمد الدحيم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تخاف ان اظلمك ،،انا معك ،،ضدي ،، !

محمود كمال

----------


## جيهان محمد على

و ستبقى لي ،،اذهب اين شئت ،،كالنهر انت و كالبحر انا ،،مهما ابتعدت ،،تعود لي ،،

محمود كمال

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الفصل ما بين الدين والرأي، أن الدين يسلم بالإيمان، و الرأي يثبت 
بالخصومة، فمن جعل الدين خصومة، فقد جعل الدين رأياً، ومن جعل الرأي ديناً 
فقد صار شارعاً، ومن كان هو يشرع لنفسه الدين فلا دين له


.ابن المقفع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ليس عندي والدان...لا والدان عندي:
أجعلُ السماءَ والأرضَ والديَّ.لا منزلٌ عندي:
أجعلُ الوعيَ منزلي.
لا حياةٌ ولا موتٌ عندي:
أجعلُ الشهيقَ والزفيرَ حياتي ومماتي.
لا قدرةٌ إلهيةٌ عندي:
أجعلُ الصدقَ قدرتي الإلهية.
لا وسائلُ عندي:
أجعلُ الفهمَ وسيلتي.
لا سرٌّ سحريٌّ عندي:
أجعلُ الفطرةَ سرَّ سحري.
لا جسمٌ عندي:
أجعلُ الجَلَدَ جسمي.
لا عينان عندي:
أجعلُ وميضَ البرق عينيَّ.
لا أذنان عندي:
أجعلُ الحساسيةَ أذنيَّ.
لا أطرافٌ عندي:
أجعلُ السرعةَ أطرافي.
لا استراتيجية عندي:
أجعل "لا ظلَّ من فكر" استراتيجيَّتي.
لا خططٌ عندي:
أجعلُ تحيُّنَ الفرصة من ناصيتها خطتي.
لا معجزاتٌ عندي:
أجعلُ العملَ السليمَ معجزتي.
لا مبادئ عندي:
أجعلُ التكيفَ مع جميع الظروف مبدأي.
لا تكتيك عندي:
أجعلُ الفراغَ والامتلاءَ تكتيكي.
لا مواهبُ عندي:
أجعلُ حضورَ البديهة موهبتي.
لا أصدقاء عندي:
أجعلُ عقلي صديقي.
لا عدوٌّ عندي:
أجعلُ قلَّةَ الاكتراث عدوي.
لا درعٌ عندي:
أجعلُ الإحسانَ والصلاحَ درعي.
لا قلعةٌ عندي:
أجعلُ عقلي الذي لا يتزعزع قلعتي.
لا سيفٌ عندي:
أجعلُ غيابَ الذات سيفي.
ساموراي مجهول، القرن الرابع عشر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سأتخيل ألف ألف مرة الى أي درجة تستطيع أن تقسو والى أي درجة تستطيع أن ترفق لأعرف لأي درجة تستطيع أن تحب.

مي زيادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

شمس التبريزي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حبيبتى وإن يسألوكى..قولى مسافر بعيد ..رايح يقابل العيد ..على قلعة فوق الجبل ..واللا فى سجن جديد ..

عبد الرحمن الابنودي

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

“ الحياة اضعف  من الموت .. و الموت اضعف من الحب” 
جبران

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا زمان ساعه مابضحك
دمعي يملي حفاني
والدنيا تضيج عليا
ويكرهني مكاني
مين يا زمان يطير بي
بعيد عن المباني
ومن الجبل يخدني
يفلتني في المواني
عبد الرحمن الابنودي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وراء اللهو والجزل فراغا وخلوا, ووراء الحسرة والقنوط نفسا زاخرة بالعواطف.


مي زيادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا حبُّ، لا هدفٌ لنا إلا الهزيمةَ في حروبك، فانتصرْ أَنت انتصرْ، واسمعْ مديحك من ضحاياكَ: انتصر، سَلِمَتْ يداك


محمود درويش

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وكيف كيف أغفر لك انك صدقت حين قلت لك اني نسيت!؟


غادة السمان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

_أسعد الله أوقاتك بالخير …_

_كنت أنوي أن أبدأ بتحية تتناسب مع وقت قرائتك مثل ( صباح الخير ) أو ( أسعد الله مساؤك ) لكني اكتشفت أني لا اعرف التوقيت حيث أنت . وكم يزعجني ذلك ، أن يفصلنا الزمان والمكان . لكنه لن يمنعني من الكتابة لك لأنها الشيء الوحيد الذي يحفظ لي ما تبقى من توازن في خضم كل هذه العواصف المحيطة بي . أعرف !! … أنا دائما ما أبالغ في الوصف في نظرك ، لا يهم . في هذه اللحظة لا يهمني إلا أن أمارس العبث في الكتابة ._ 

_منذ عدة أيام وأنا أشعر بالصداع خلف عيني اليمنى . أعرف هذا النوع من الصداع تماما . يصيبني عندما تزداد الضغوط و " الهم " الدائم . لكنه هذه المرة يتمدد ويحاول الهروب على هيئة صفير عبر أذني ، مما يجعلني أهرب إلى الهدوء التام . الهدوء الذي أغرق فيه الآن ولا يعكر صفوه إلا نقرات أصابعي على لوحة مفاتيح هذا الجهاز العتيق ._ 

_ما الذي حدث لنا ؟ من الذي حرف الإتجاه في منتصف الرحلة لنجد أنفسنا هنا ، في واقع لا يشبه شيئا من أحلام الماضي . من علمنا الخوف؟ من قيد حريتنا بالبحث عن الأمان ؟ لا أدري !! وكم هو محبط أن لا تدري . الحياة تحدث بغض النظر عما نعتقده .. ننتظره ._ 

_هذا الصداع يتفاقم مما يجعل مهمة مواصلة التركيز في الكتابة صعبة . أفكر بتناول قرص دواء لمكافحته لكنني لا أستطيع أن تذكر كم قرصا تناولت خلال الأربع والعشرين الساعة الماضية . ألا يبدو الأمر غريبا لك !! أنني حتى في مواجهة الصداع أخاف وأبحث عن الأمان الذي يأتي من معلومة لا أستطيع تذكرها ._

_متمنيا لك الخير دائما .
غ_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو لم تحبني لاستطعت ان امسح صورتك في عيني كما امسح البخار عن زجاج نافذة الذاكرة

غادة السمان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عن الخيبة :
الأميرة ديانا أيقونة الجمال قالت :

لقد أحبني السود والبيض والمثليون واليهود... عدا الشخص الذي أحببته !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحياة أجمل ما في الوجود
وأنت في السبعين
اغرسْ أشجار الزيتون
ليس لأبنائك أبدًا
بل لأنّك لا تؤمن بالموت.

- ناظم حكمت

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا يمكنُ تغيير الواقع إلّا إذا أنكرناه، وأثبتنا أنّنا أقوى منه، ذلك الواقع ليس إلّا سيرة ذاتية مختصرة.
- هيرمان هسه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف كيف لا تتوقف أرجلنا عن المشي حين نفقد شخصًا نحبُّه. ألم نكن نمشي لا على قدمينا بل على قدميه؟ 

ألم تكن النزهة كلها من أجله؟ 

ألم يكن هو النزهة؟”

وديع سعادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الذين بلا أقدامٍ
حين تنظرُ إليهم بحبٍّ
يصيرون بأجنحة.

وديع سعادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وفي عيوني غيوم! أحدّق في الأرض علَّها تمطر

وديع سعادة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

“أنا عندي سؤال سفيه
حبيني وفلسفيه
لو إن الدنيا فيها
شيء غير اللي إحنا فيه”

فؤاد حداد

----------


## ابن البلد

> وفي عيوني غيوم! أحدّق في الأرض علَّها تمطر
> 
> وديع سعادة


 :y:   :y:   :y:   :y:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الناس يولدون أحراراً، ولكنهم يستعبدون أينما ذهبوا. جان جاك روسو

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## جيهان محمد على

"الجنون - دائما هو: مَشَاعِر مُحَطّمة" ميشال فوكو

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الفن - اما اِنْتِحال أو ثَورة" بول غوغان

----------


## ابن البلد

> الفن - اما اِنْتِحال أو ثَورة" بول غوغان


بحس انه انتحال اكثر من انه ثورة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بحس انه انتحال اكثر من انه ثورة



يمكن يقصد ثورة الفكرة مش الثورة بمعناها الكلاسيكي اللي كلنا فاهمينه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

واحد بيسأل جده.. إزاي كنتوا عايشين من غير سمارت فون وتكنولوجيا وانترنت؟؟؟

 قالوا: زي ما انتم عايشن دلوقتي من غير حب ولا أخلاق ولا إنسانية 
 :2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> واحد بيسأل جده.. إزاي كنتوا عايشين من غير سمارت فون وتكنولوجيا وانترنت؟؟؟
> 
>  قالوا: زي ما انتم عايشن دلوقتي من غير حب ولا أخلاق ولا إنسانية


رجل حكيم

----------


## nour2005

*معظم الناس يضيع وقته في التحضير لكي يعيش حياة افضل ولكنه لا يعيش هذه اللحظات التي من الممكن ان تكون اخر لحظات حياته

**
**الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي*
*

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *معظم الناس يضيع وقته في التحضير لكي يعيش حياة افضل ولكنه لا يعيش هذه اللحظات التي من الممكن ان تكون اخر لحظات حياته
> 
> **
> **الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي*
> *
> 
> *


يا لها من حقيقة مؤلمة!   :Sad:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏"الأسد والنمر أقوى من - الذئب
لكن الذئب
لا يستعرض في - السيرك!"
...
من "قصائد ليست للجميع" لـ

إسترا لير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏"نحن منسوجون من قماش أحلامنا"
شكسبير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏الإكراه على الفضيلة لا يصنع الإنسان الفاضل، كما أن الإكراه على الإيمان لا يصنع الإنسان المؤمن.
"محمد الغزالي"

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحب الصالحين ولست منهم ****** لعلي أن أنال بهم شفاعة
وأكره من تجارته المعاصي ****** ولو كنا سواء في البضاعة
*"الإمام الشافعى"*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الموضة - محفظة ثقيلة

 الستايل - هويّة ثابتة


 التأنق - شخصية قويّة


 البساطة - فِطْرَة رَزِينة 


*** الصورة: قبل قرن لكنها، حافظت على العناصر أعلاه

جمال حسين علي

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## جيهان محمد على

الهزائم دائمة ومستمرة على طول الطريق
بطولتي الوحيدة كانت في التجاوز.!
نيتشه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"مصر ليست دولة تاريخية .. مصر جاءت أولاً ثم جاء التاريخ " -نجيب محفوظ

----------


## the_chemist

> "مصر ليست دولة تاريخية .. مصر جاءت أولاً ثم جاء التاريخ " -نجيب محفوظ


لم أدخل هذا الموضوع لأن آرائي ستكون صادمة
تقبلي إعتذاري

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تثق في البدايات .. فأصدق الكلام يقال في اللحظات الأخيرة ."

وليم شكسبير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*الجهل  ليس عدوا للمعرفة .. فعدو المعرفة هو المعرفة المزيفة الخادعة أو هو توهم ووهم المعرفة .. 
المرحوم م/عاطف هلال فى إحدى رسائلنا الخاصة المتبادلة*

----------


## اليمامة

أيها الأمل الهائل 
عداك 
لم يبق لي شيء
/
نيتشة.

----------

